# * Nor Cal Events 2009*



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Well everyone the New Year is just a week away so lets start posting up all the events for this year, hope to see allot of the same friendly faces as well as some new folks... I know the economy is not the greatest right now, but I'm sure the Lowrider Community will continue to strive for a good year....


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN+Dec 27 2008, 01:01 PM~12537213-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wave:


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

COMING IN APRIL CROWN OF LIFE C.C. SHOW-N-SHINE IN LATHROP CA .FYLER COMING SOON :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bribri1_@Dec 27 2008, 06:02 PM~12538839
> *COMING IN APRIL CROWN OF LIFE C.C.  SHOW-N-SHINE IN LATHROP CA .FYLER COMING SOON  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Dec 30 2008, 11:25 AM~12560311
> *TTT
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

*Save the date for SOCIOS 7th Annual car show Memorial Day weekend Sunday May 24th . We will post more info later *


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

5/24/2009 - SOCIOS 7th Annual car show - Sacramento


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Dec 30 2008, 12:16 PM~12560767
> *Save the date for SOCIOS 7th Annual car show Memorial Day weekend Sunday May 24th . We will post more info later
> 
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Dec 30 2008, 12:36 PM~12560897
> *5/24/2009 - SOCIOS 7th Annual car show - Sacramento
> *


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider+Dec 30 2008, 12:16 PM~12560767-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

5/24/2009 - SOCIOS 7th Annual car show - Sacramento





List is started ...... what else is going down for '09 .....


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bribri1_@Dec 27 2008, 06:02 PM~12538839
> *COMING IN APRIL CROWN OF LIFE C.C.  SHOW-N-SHINE IN LATHROP CA .FYLER COMING SOON  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THE SHOW IS SET FOR 4-25-2009 AT 1919 E. LOUISE AVE OFF I-5 REG TIME IS 6:00AM-10:30 AM :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 31 2008, 06:16 PM~12573023
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by bribri1_@Dec 31 2008, 04:24 PM~12572065
> *THE SHOW IS SET FOR 4-25-2009 AT 1919 E. LOUISE AVE OFF I-5 REG TIME IS 6:00AM-10:30 AM :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

Save a Date June 27th 09 
Los Padrinos & Prophecy de Tejas Car Clubs
Present 1st Annual Memorial Carshow.
Proceeds to Benefit Mikey Bautista Memorial Scholarship
He Recently Passed Away due to Heart Failure.
Flyer & Catagories coming Soon.


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Dec 30 2008, 12:16 PM~12560767
> *Save the date for SOCIOS 7th Annual car show Memorial Day weekend Sunday May 24th . We will post more info later
> 
> *


You Know WE WILL BE THERE.oh also give me a call when you get a chance need to set up a date lol!!!


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

4/25/2009 - CROWN OF LIFE C.C. SHOW-N-SHINE - LATHROP
5/24/2009 - SOCIOS 7th Annual car show - Sacramento







List is started ...... what else is going down for '09 .....


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Dec 30 2008, 12:16 PM~12560767
> *Save the date for SOCIOS 7th Annual car show Memorial Day weekend Sunday May 24th . We will post more info later
> 
> *


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Street Low where you @ :dunno:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 5 2009, 02:26 PM~12612524
> *Street Low where you @ :dunno:
> *



x2


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 5 2009, 02:26 PM~12612524
> *Street Low where you @ :dunno:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

June 27th in chico,ca
IMPALAS 10TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW 
WILL POST MORE INFO AFTER SAT 1-10


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

4/25/2009 - CROWN OF LIFE C.C. SHOW-N-SHINE - LATHROP
5/24/2009 - SOCIOS 7th Annual car show - Sacramento
7/27/2009 - IMPALAS 10TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - CHICO CA. MORE INFO TBA


:0 




KEEP EM COMING


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jan 6 2009, 10:16 AM~12621265
> *4/25/2009 - CROWN OF LIFE C.C. SHOW-N-SHINE - LATHROP
> 5/24/2009 - SOCIOS 7th Annual car show - Sacramento
> 7/27/2009 - IMPALAS 10TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - CHICO CA. MORE INFO TBA
> ...


Thanks bro ....


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

_TTT!_


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jan 6 2009, 10:16 AM~12621265
> *4/25/2009 - CROWN OF LIFE C.C. SHOW-N-SHINE - LATHROP
> 5/24/2009 - SOCIOS 7th Annual car show - Sacramento
> 7/27/2009 - IMPALAS 10TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - CHICO CA. MORE INFO TBA
> ...


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

4/25/2009 - CROWN OF LIFE C.C. SHOW-N-SHINE - LATHROP
5/24/2009 - SOCIOS 7th Annual car show - Sacramento
7/27/2009 - IMPALAS 10TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - CHICO CA. MORE INFO TBA


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> *4/25/2009 - CROWN OF LIFE C.C. SHOW-N-SHINE - LATHROP
> 5/24/2009 - SOCIOS 7th Annual car show - Sacramento
> 6/27/2009 - IMPALAS 10TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - CHICO CA. MORE INFO TBA
> *


june is the 6th month... :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 7 2009, 01:53 PM~12633978
> *june is the 6th month...  :biggrin:
> *


:wave:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 7 2009, 01:53 PM~12633978
> *june is the 6th month...  :biggrin:
> *


This is true ... good catch .....


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

4/25/2009 - CROWN OF LIFE C.C. SHOW-N-SHINE - LATHROP
5/24/2009 - SOCIOS 7th Annual car show - Sacramento
6/27/2009 - IMPALAS 10TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - CHICO CA. MORE INFO TBA


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

So Far it doesnt look too good for 09'.........................




























Damn Economy :angry:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

Any word on any Street Low Shows?


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jan 8 2009, 11:46 AM~12643142
> *Any word on any Street Low Shows?
> *


:dunno:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 8 2009, 09:19 AM~12642033
> *So Far it doesnt look too good for 09'.........................
> Damn Economy  :angry:
> *


Wait till about February and there will be allot more shows and picnics going on ..... :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jan 8 2009, 12:10 PM~12643352
> *Wait till about February and there will be allot more shows and picnics going on .....  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## OFFICIAL C.C. (Dec 11, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 8 2009, 11:58 AM~12643252
> *:dunno:
> *



I HEARD THERE GONNA POST THEM UP NEXT MONTH.


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## nathizle (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jan 8 2009, 06:32 PM~12646375
> *I HEARD THERE GONNA POST THEM UP NEXT MONTH.
> *


 Streetlow needs to do it big for 09


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by nathizle_@Jan 8 2009, 09:39 PM~12648326
> *Streetlow  needs to do it big for 09
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

:thumbsup: For 2009!!!!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jan 8 2009, 06:32 PM~12646375
> *I HEARD THERE GONNA POST THEM UP NEXT MONTH.
> *


 :0


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jan 7 2009, 02:24 PM~12634348
> *This is true ... good catch .....
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jan 11 2009, 01:46 PM~12670642
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

TTT!!!!!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 11 2009, 08:08 PM~12673728
> *:wave:
> *


Whats up shod hows it going?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

what about DONNELY PARK in Turlock LAY IT LOW PICNIC that 1 was cool last year


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jan 11 2009, 09:41 PM~12675258
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Jan 11 2009, 09:41 PM~12675265
> *what about DONNELY PARK in Turlock LAY IT LOW PICNIC that 1 was cool last year
> *


Whats up Cook how you doing?


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

_TO THE TOP!!!!!!!!_


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jan 8 2009, 11:46 AM~12643142
> *Any word on any Street Low Shows?
> *


I SHOULD BE ABLE TO POST SOME SHOW DATES MONDAY NIGHT, WE'RE JUST FINISHING UP ON CONFIRMING THE DATES......


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jan 11 2009, 10:53 PM~12676264
> *I SHOULD BE ABLE TO POST SOME SHOW DATES MONDAY NIGHT, WE'RE JUST FINISHING UP ON CONFIRMING THE DATES......
> *



waiting MR. PAULY


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 11 2009, 11:04 PM~12676371
> *waiting MR. PAULY
> *



x2, it should be a FUN YEAR! :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

* DEVOTION C.TC 12TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW JUNE 14. 09 - FLIER'S WILL BE POSTED SOON............ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:*


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG GOOSE_@Jan 12 2009, 02:30 AM~12677562
> *        DEVOTION C.TC  12TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW JUNE 14. 09 - FLIER'S WILL BE POSTED SOON............ :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


*

:thumbsup: Aztecas We'll be there 4sho!*


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG GOOSE_@Jan 12 2009, 02:30 AM~12677562
> *        DEVOTION C.TC  12TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW JUNE 14. 09 - FLIER'S WILL BE POSTED SOON............ :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


*
Love your ride bro !!!*


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jan 11 2009, 10:53 PM~12676264
> *I SHOULD BE ABLE TO POST SOME SHOW DATES MONDAY NIGHT, WE'RE JUST FINISHING UP ON CONFIRMING THE DATES......
> *


----------



## Debbie Deth (Jun 24, 2008)

dang...San JO needs shows like back in the day...been quite for way too many years now


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Debbie Deth_@Jan 12 2009, 11:13 AM~12679495
> *dang...San JO needs shows like back in the day...been quite for way too many years now
> *


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

4/25/2009 - CROWN OF LIFE C.C. SHOW-N-SHINE - LATHROP
5/24/2009 - SOCIOS 7th Annual car show - Sacramento
6/27/2009 - IMPALAS 10TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - CHICO CA. MORE INFO TBA
5/3/2009-"Cinco De Mayo"Picnic At OAK PARK-Stockton,Ca.


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

5/3/2009 SAN FRANCISCO CRUISE

FLIERS WILL BE UP SOON!!!! :biggrin: 

5 DE MAYO CRUISE "09" SAN FRANCISCO


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 12 2009, 09:11 AM~12678588
> *Love your ride bro !!!
> *


 thanks bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STKN209_@Jan 12 2009, 06:08 PM~12683155
> *4/25/2009 - CROWN OF LIFE C.C. SHOW-N-SHINE - LATHROP
> 5/24/2009 - SOCIOS 7th Annual car show - Sacramento
> 6/27/2009 - IMPALAS 10TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - CHICO CA. MORE INFO TBA
> ...


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG GOOSE_@Jan 12 2009, 01:30 AM~12677562
> *        DEVOTION C.TC  12TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW JUNE 14. 09 - FLIER'S WILL BE POSTED SOON............ :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


*
Very Good Show Homiez.....TTT *


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

4/25/2009 - CROWN OF LIFE C.C. SHOW-N-SHINE - LATHROP
5/3/2009-"Cinco De Mayo"Picnic At OAK PARK-Stockton,Ca.
5/24/2009 - SOCIOS 7th Annual car show - Sacramento
6/14/2009-Devotion C.C. 12th Annual Car Show-Sacramento
6/27/2009 - IMPALAS 10TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - CHICO CA. MORE INFO TBA


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STKN209_@Jan 13 2009, 11:03 AM~12691352
> *4/25/2009 - CROWN OF LIFE C.C. SHOW-N-SHINE - LATHROP
> 5/3/2009-"Cinco De Mayo"Picnic At OAK PARK-Stockton,Ca.
> 5/24/2009 - SOCIOS 7th Annual car show - Sacramento
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STKN209_@Jan 13 2009, 11:03 AM~12691352
> *4/25/2009 - CROWN OF LIFE C.C. SHOW-N-SHINE - LATHROP
> 5/3/2009-"Cinco De Mayo"Picnic At OAK PARK-Stockton,Ca.
> 5/24/2009 - SOCIOS 7th Annual car show - Sacramento
> ...


well its a start.. building my kids a trailer for them bikes so for sure will be at Socios n Devotions was there last yr.. see all you guys there :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

4/25/2009 - CROWN OF LIFE C.C. SHOW-N-SHINE - LATHROP
5/3/2009 - Cinco De Mayo"Picnic At OAK PARK-Stockton,Ca.
5/24/2009 - SOCIOS 7th Annual car show - Sacramento
6/14/2009 - Devotion C.C. 12th Annual Car Show-Sacramento
6/27/2009 - IMPALAS 10TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - CHICO CA. MORE INFO TBA


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

BOMBS UNITED III PICNIC APRIL 11TH @ THE HISTORY PARK SAN JOSE, CA


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

4/11/2009 - BOMBS UNITED III PICNIC - San Jose
4/25/2009 - CROWN OF LIFE C.C. SHOW-N-SHINE - LATHROP
5/3/2009 - Cinco De Mayo"Picnic At OAK PARK-Stockton,Ca.
5/24/2009 - SOCIOS 7th Annual car show - Sacramento
6/14/2009 - Devotion C.C. 12th Annual Car Show-Sacramento
6/27/2009 - IMPALAS 10TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - CHICO


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jan 14 2009, 12:19 PM~12702426
> *4/11/2009 - BOMBS UNITED III PICNIC - San Jose
> 4/25/2009 - CROWN OF LIFE C.C. SHOW-N-SHINE - LATHROP
> 5/3/2009 - Cinco De Mayo"Picnic At OAK PARK-Stockton,Ca.
> ...


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

07/04/2009 Antiguos 2nd annual summer picnic- san jose


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

4/11/2009 - BOMBS UNITED III PICNIC - San Jose
4/25/2009 - CROWN OF LIFE C.C. SHOW-N-SHINE - Lathrop
5/3/2009 - Cinco De Mayo Picnic At OAK PARK - Stockton
5/24/2009 - SOCIOS 7th Annual car show - Sacramento
6/14/2009 - Devotion C.C. 12th Annual Car Show - Sacramento
6/27/2009 - IMPALAS 10TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - CHICO
07/04/2009 - Antiguos 2nd annual summer picnic - San Jose


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jan 14 2009, 03:53 PM~12704216
> *4/11/2009 - BOMBS UNITED III PICNIC - San Jose
> 4/25/2009 - CROWN OF LIFE C.C. SHOW-N-SHINE - Lathrop
> 5/3/2009 - Cinco De Mayo Picnic At OAK PARK - Stockton
> ...



list is quikly growing :biggrin: 

9/5/09	Convention Center	San Jose CA	DUB


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

4/11/2009 - BOMBS UNITED III PICNIC - San Jose
4/25/2009 - CROWN OF LIFE C.C. SHOW-N-SHINE - Lathrop
5/3/2009 - Cinco De Mayo Picnic At OAK PARK - Stockton
5/24/2009 - SOCIOS 7th Annual car show - Sacramento
6/14/2009 - Devotion C.C. 12th Annual Car Show - Sacramento
6/27/2009 - IMPALAS 10TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - CHICO
7/4/2009 - Antiguos 2nd annual summer picnic - San Jose
9/5/2009 - Convention Center DUB Show - San Jose


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jan 14 2009, 03:43 PM~12704759
> *4/11/2009 - BOMBS UNITED III PICNIC - San Jose
> 4/25/2009 - CROWN OF LIFE C.C. SHOW-N-SHINE - Lathrop
> 5/3/2009 - Cinco De Mayo Picnic At OAK PARK - Stockton
> ...


What up?Locs 650 Its finally starting to look good.....


----------



## nathizle (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jan 14 2009, 04:43 PM~12704759
> *4/11/2009 - BOMBS UNITED III PICNIC - San Jose
> 4/25/2009 - CROWN OF LIFE C.C. SHOW-N-SHINE - Lathrop
> 5/3/2009 - Cinco De Mayo Picnic At OAK PARK - Stockton
> ...


----------



## nathizle (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jan 14 2009, 04:43 PM~12704759
> *4/11/2009 - BOMBS UNITED III PICNIC - San Jose
> 4/25/2009 - CROWN OF LIFE C.C. SHOW-N-SHINE - Lathrop
> 5/3/2009 - Cinco De Mayo Picnic At OAK PARK - Stockton
> ...


 Lets keep it goin!!


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

4/11/2009 - BOMBS UNITED III PICNIC - San Jose
4/25/2009 - CROWN OF LIFE C.C. SHOW-N-SHINE - Lathrop
5/3/2009 - Cinco De Mayo Picnic At OAK PARK - Stockton
5/3/2009 -SAN FRANCISCO CRUISE
5/24/2009 - SOCIOS 7th Annual car show - Sacramento
6/14/2009 - Devotion C.C. 12th Annual Car Show - Sacramento
6/27/2009 - IMPALAS 10TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - CHICO
7/4/2009 - Antiguos 2nd annual summer picnic - San Jose
9/5/2009 - Convention Center DUB Show - San Jose 

:biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jan 14 2009, 04:43 PM~12704759
> *4/11/2009 - BOMBS UNITED III PICNIC - San Jose
> 4/25/2009 - CROWN OF LIFE C.C. SHOW-N-SHINE - Lathrop
> 5/3/2009 - Cinco De Mayo Picnic At OAK PARK - Stockton
> ...


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

HERE ARE THE STREETLOW SHOW DATES THAT ARE COMFIRMED....

*MARCH 15,2009- WATSONVILLE FAIRGROUNDS*

*JUNE 7, 2009 - ANTIOCH FAIRGROUNDS* 

*JULY 12, 2009 - WOODLAND FAIRGROUNDS*

MORE DATES TO COME (FRESNO, COSTA MESA, TULARE) WE'RE JUST WAITING FOR CONFIRMATION OF DATES.....

I'LL POST THE DATES & LOCATIONS AS SOON AS THEY ARE CONFIRMED...PAULY


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

3/15/,2009- STREETLOW-WATSONVILLE FAIRGROUNDS
4/11/2009 - BOMBS UNITED III PICNIC - San Jose
4/25/2009 - CROWN OF LIFE C.C. SHOW-N-SHINE - Lathrop
5/3/2009 - Cinco De Mayo Picnic At OAK PARK - Stockton
5/3/2009 -SAN FRANCISCO CRUISE
5/24/2009 - SOCIOS 7th Annual car show - Sacramento
6/7/ 2009 - STREETLOW-ANTIOCH FAIRGROUNDS 
6/14/2009 - Devotion C.C. 12th Annual Car Show - Sacramento
6/27/2009 - IMPALAS 10TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - CHICO
7/4/2009 - Antiguos 2nd annual summer picnic - San Jose
7/12/2009 - STREETLOW-WOODLAND FAIRGROUNDS
9/5/2009 - Convention Center DUB Show - San Jose


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jan 14 2009, 07:10 PM~12706244
> *HERE ARE THE STREETLOW SHOW DATES THAT ARE COMFIRMED....
> 
> MARCH 15,2009- WATSONVILLE FAIRGROUNDS
> ...



PAULY IS THERE GONNA BE A SAN JO SHOW THIS YEAR.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jan 14 2009, 07:10 PM~12706244
> *HERE ARE THE STREETLOW SHOW DATES THAT ARE COMFIRMED....
> 
> MARCH 15,2009- WATSONVILLE FAIRGROUNDS
> ...



bout time :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

dammmmmmmmmmmmm no Salinas or Monterey show for STREETLOW


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 14 2009, 10:29 PM~12709064
> *bout time  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jan 14 2009, 07:10 PM~12706244
> *HERE ARE THE STREETLOW SHOW DATES THAT ARE COMFIRMED....
> 
> MARCH 15,2009- WATSONVILLE FAIRGROUNDS
> ...


TULARE!!!!
NOW THATS WHAT UP !


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money+Jan 14 2009, 08:22 PM~12707144-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THE WATSONVILLE SHOW COVERS THAT AREA, STILL IN THE "831"...


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jan 14 2009, 11:56 PM~12710114
> *NOPE, BUT WE'RE STILL TRYING...
> I KNOW HA!!
> THE WATSONVILLE SHOW COVERS THAT AREA, STILL IN THE "831"...
> *


sup pauly how about the frisco show


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jan 14 2009, 07:10 PM~12706244
> *HERE ARE THE STREETLOW SHOW DATES THAT ARE COMFIRMED....
> 
> MARCH 15,2009- WATSONVILLE FAIRGROUNDS
> ...


 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Jan 14 2009, 08:01 PM~12706870
> *3/15/,2009- STREETLOW-WATSONVILLE FAIRGROUNDS
> 4/11/2009 - BOMBS UNITED III PICNIC - San Jose
> 4/25/2009 - CROWN OF LIFE C.C. SHOW-N-SHINE - Lathrop
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Jan 14 2009, 08:01 PM~12706870
> *3/15/,2009- STREETLOW-WATSONVILLE FAIRGROUNDS
> 4/11/2009 - BOMBS UNITED III PICNIC - San Jose
> 4/25/2009 - CROWN OF LIFE C.C. SHOW-N-SHINE - Lathrop
> ...


looks like a promising season so far :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jan 14 2009, 07:10 PM~12706244
> *HERE ARE THE STREETLOW SHOW DATES THAT ARE COMFIRMED....
> 
> MARCH 15,2009- WATSONVILLE FAIRGROUNDS
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jan 14 2009, 11:48 PM~12710031
> *TULARE!!!!
> NOW THATS WHAT UP !
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jan 14 2009, 07:10 PM~12706244
> *HERE ARE THE STREETLOW SHOW DATES THAT ARE COMFIRMED....
> 
> MARCH 15,2009- WATSONVILLE FAIRGROUNDS
> ...


I HOPE IT'S NOT AT THE TULARE AG CENTER  
:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jan 15 2009, 09:33 AM~12712213
> *I HOPE IT'S NOT AT THE TULARE AG CENTER
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :uh: :0


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jan 14 2009, 11:56 PM~12710114
> *NOPE, BUT WE'RE STILL TRYING...
> I KNOW HA!!
> THE WATSONVILLE SHOW COVERS THAT AREA, STILL IN THE "831"...
> *



last time I went 2 a watson show got chased out of there :biggrin: fuck it I'll bring my running shoes


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 15 2009, 11:53 AM~12713385
> *last time I went 2 a watson show got chased out of there  :biggrin:  fuck it I'll bring my running shoes
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

TTT!!!!


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jan 14 2009, 06:10 PM~12706244
> *HERE ARE THE STREETLOW SHOW DATES THAT ARE COMFIRMED....
> 
> MARCH 15,2009- WATSONVILLE FAIRGROUNDS
> ...


:wave: What's up my main homie!! What's up with no San Jo show? :tears:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

Hey I hope Woodland doens't conflict with Fun in the Sun....won't know until tomorrow @ the meeting I hope :dunno:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jan 15 2009, 03:53 PM~12715426
> *Hey I hope Woodland doens't conflict with Fun in the Sun....won't know until tomorrow @ the meeting I hope :dunno:
> *


I THOUGHT THE SAME THING BUT "FUN IN THE SUN " IS ON SATURDAY AND THE WOODLAND SHOW IS ON SUNDAY....


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jan 15 2009, 04:45 PM~12715862
> *I THOUGHT THE SAME THING BUT "FUN IN THE SUN " IS ON SATURDAY AND THE WOODLAND SHOW IS ON SUNDAY....
> *


no frisco show  ????


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jan 14 2009, 11:56 PM~12710114
> *NOPE, BUT WE'RE STILL TRYING...
> I KNOW HA!!
> THE WATSONVILLE SHOW COVERS THAT AREA, STILL IN THE "831"...
> *



IT'S ALL COOL WATSON ISN'T THAT FAR. WATSONVILLE IS COOL PINTO LAKE IS A MILE DOWN AFTER THE SHOW WE CAN HAVE A BBQ AT THE LAKE :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jan 15 2009, 03:53 PM~12715426
> *Hey I hope Woodland doens't conflict with Fun in the Sun....won't know until tomorrow @ the meeting I hope :dunno:
> *


Fun in the Sun is on July 18th! At least thats what Flip said at the meeting last week.


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1+Jan 15 2009, 08:16 PM~12718044-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THAT WOULD BE COOL..... :cheesy:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jan 15 2009, 11:09 PM~12720047
> *SORRY NOT THIS YEAR BRO...
> SOUNDS LIKE PLAN...
> THAT WOULD BE COOL..... :cheesy:
> *



awww why homie


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

_TTT!_


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

SO WERE AT IN TULARE? :uh:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jan 15 2009, 03:45 PM~12715862
> *I THOUGHT THE SAME THING BUT "FUN IN THE SUN " IS ON SATURDAY AND THE WOODLAND SHOW IS ON SUNDAY....
> *


SAAAWWWEEEEET thanks guys  :thumbsup:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jan 16 2009, 12:52 AM~12720722
> *awww why homie
> *



because frisco sucks HOMEBOY!.. :roflmao: MAS PUTOS!


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

Hey pauly! tell gilbert that u guys should have a car show in OAKLAND at the COLISEUM FOR THE NEXT YEAR 2010..THAT SHOULD BE HELLA TIGHT!  ..thats my .02 cents...GO RAIDERS!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Jan 16 2009, 03:10 PM~12725288
> *Hey pauly! tell gilbert that u guys should have a car show in OAKLAND at the COLISEUM FOR THE NEXT YEAR 2010..THAT SHOULD BE HELLA TIGHT!  ..thats my .02 cents...GO RAIDERS!
> *


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 15 2009, 11:53 AM~12713385
> *last time I went 2 a watson show got chased out of there  :biggrin:  fuck it I'll bring my running shoes
> *


 :0 And I'll take some gatorade. :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:angry:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Jan 16 2009, 03:10 PM~12725288
> *Hey pauly! tell gilbert that u guys should have a car show in OAKLAND at the COLISEUM FOR THE NEXT YEAR 2010..THAT SHOULD BE HELLA TIGHT!  ..thats my .02 cents...GO RAIDERS!
> *


 :angry: 


its a low low show not a SCRAPER EXHIBITION
:0 


:biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jan 16 2009, 06:36 PM~12727112
> *:angry:
> its a low low show not a SCRAPER EXHIBITION
> :0
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1+Jan 16 2009, 12:52 AM~12720722-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THE TULARE FAIRGOUNDS....


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jan 16 2009, 11:17 PM~12729937
> *WEATHER KINDA SUCKS, IT GETS TO WINDY & BLOWS EVERYTHING EVERYWHERE.... :angry:
> THE TULARE FAIRGOUNDS....
> *


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jan 16 2009, 06:36 PM~12727112
> *:angry:
> its a low low show not a SCRAPER EXHIBITION
> :0
> ...


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

I am looking to vendor at some of the shows if anyone needs vendors please contact me


----------



## The Kings Jester (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jan 15 2009, 11:09 PM~12720047
> *SORRY NOT THIS YEAR BRO...
> SOUNDS LIKE PLAN...
> THAT WOULD BE COOL..... :cheesy:
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Jan 16 2009, 05:43 PM~12726700
> *:0 And I'll take some gaytorade. :biggrin:
> *



keep the winner fans home :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jan 16 2009, 11:17 PM~12729937
> *WEATHER KINDA SUCKS, IT GETS TO WINDY & BLOWS EVERYTHING EVERYWHERE.... :angry:
> 
> *


EXACTLY....PLACE SUCKS


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 18 2009, 10:19 PM~12745052
> *EXACTLY....PLACE SUCKS
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jan 16 2009, 11:17 PM~12729937
> *WEATHER KINDA SUCKS, IT GETS TO WINDY & BLOWS EVERYTHING EVERYWHERE.... :angry:
> THE TULARE FAIRGOUNDS....
> *


NOW THATS WHAT I'M TALKING ABT!  
BROWN SOCIETY WILL BE IN THE HOUSE DEEP :biggrin: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

3/15/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WATSONVILLE 

4/11/2009 - BOMBS UNITED III PICNIC - SAN JOSE

4/25/2009 - CROWN OF LIFE C.C. SHOW-N-SHINE - LATHROP

5/3/2009 - CINCO DE MAYO PICNIC @ OAK PARK - STOCKTON

5/3/2009 - 2ND ANNUAL CITY CRUISE - SAN FRANCISCO

5/24/2009 - SOCIOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

6/7/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - ANTIOCH 

6/14/2009 - DEVOTION C.C. 12TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

6/27/2009 - IMPALAS 10TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - CHICO

7/4/2009 - ANTIGUOS 2ND ANNUAL SUMMER PICNIC - SAN JOSE

7/12/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WOODLAND

9/5/2009 - CONVENTION CENTER DUB SHOW - SAN JOSE


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jan 19 2009, 12:36 PM~12748884
> *3/15/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WATSONVILLE
> 
> 4/11/2009 - BOMBS UNITED III PICNIC - SAN JOSE
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jan 16 2009, 06:36 PM~12727112
> *:angry:
> its a low low show not a SCRAPER EXHIBITION
> :0
> ...


exactly all the piece of shit cars will come out

fucking 4 door caprices worth $500 with rims that are also worth $500 and oh yeah

a sticker of the cookie monster then it is all hyphy :uh:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jan 19 2009, 09:36 AM~12747990
> *NOW THATS WHAT I'M TALKING ABT!
> BROWN SOCIETY WILL BE IN THE HOUSE DEEP :biggrin:
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## CHICALI_70 (Jul 8, 2006)

Streetlow should do a show here in Vallejo solano county fairgrounds since its half way to both big cities in nor cal.....sacra is about 40 min. And san fran bout da same and its koo weather..... mis dos pennies :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Kings Jester_@Jan 18 2009, 07:40 PM~12743244
> *
> *


WHAT UP TOMMY, :wave: :wave: :wave: WELCOME TO LAYITLOW....


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHICALI_70_@Jan 20 2009, 12:52 AM~12757342
> *Streetlow should do a show here in Vallejo solano county fairgrounds since its half way to both big cities in nor cal.....sacra is about 40 min. And san fran bout da same and its koo weather..... mis dos pennies :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHICALI_70_@Jan 20 2009, 12:52 AM~12757342
> *Streetlow should do a show here in Vallejo solano county fairgrounds since its half way to both big cities in nor cal.....sacra is about 40 min. And san fran bout da same and its koo weather..... mis dos pennies :biggrin:
> *


this is true ---plus freeway right there so once the show is done everyone goes home --so cops wont hand out tickets


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jan 20 2009, 02:18 AM~12757696
> *this is true ---plus freeway right there so once the show is done everyone goes home --so cops wont hand out tickets
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHICALI_70_@Jan 20 2009, 12:52 AM~12757342
> *Streetlow should do a show here in Vallejo solano county fairgrounds since its half way to both big cities in nor cal.....sacra is about 40 min. And san fran bout da same and its koo weather..... mis dos pennies :biggrin:
> *


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

*3rd Annual LAY-IT-LOW Picninc 
Saturday June 27th 2009-Turlock Califas*

vendor info please contact me thru PM
we will be posting more information as it becomes available


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

3/15/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WATSONVILLE 

4/11/2009 - BOMBS UNITED III PICNIC - SAN JOSE

4/25/2009 - CROWN OF LIFE C.C. SHOW-N-SHINE - LATHROP

5/3/2009 - CINCO DE MAYO PICNIC @ OAK PARK - STOCKTON

5/3/2009 - 2ND ANNUAL CITY CRUISE - SAN FRANCISCO

5/24/2009 - SOCIOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

6/7/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - ANTIOCH 

6/14/2009 - DEVOTION C.C. 12TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

6/27/2009 - IMPALAS 10TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - CHICO

6/27/2009 - 3RD ANNUAL LAY-IT-LOW PICNIC - TURLOCK

7/4/2009 - ANTIGUOS 2ND ANNUAL SUMMER PICNIC - SAN JOSE

7/12/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WOODLAND

9/5/2009 - CONVENTION CENTER DUB SHOW - SAN JOSE


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jan 20 2009, 10:47 AM~12760567
> *3/15/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WATSONVILLE
> 
> 4/11/2009 - BOMBS UNITED III PICNIC - SAN JOSE
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

3/15/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WATSONVILLE 

4/11/2009 - BOMBS UNITED III PICNIC - SAN JOSE

4/25/2009 - LOW VINTAGE 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - HAYWARD

4/25/2009 - CROWN OF LIFE C.C. SHOW-N-SHINE - LATHROP

5/3/2009 - CINCO DE MAYO PICNIC @ OAK PARK - STOCKTON

5/3/2009 - 2ND ANNUAL CITY CRUISE - SAN FRANCISCO

5/24/2009 - SOCIOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

6/7/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - ANTIOCH 

6/14/2009 - DEVOTION C.C. 12TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

6/27/2009 - IMPALAS 10TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - CHICO

6/27/2009 - 3RD ANNUAL LAY-IT-LOW PICNIC - TURLOCK

7/4/2009 - ANTIGUOS 2ND ANNUAL SUMMER PICNIC - SAN JOSE

7/12/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WOODLAND

9/5/2009 - CONVENTION CENTER DUB SHOW - SAN JOSE


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

3/15/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WATSONVILLE 

4/11/2009 - BOMBS UNITED III PICNIC - SAN JOSE

4/25/2009 - LOW VINTAGE 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - HAYWARD

4/25/2009 - CROWN OF LIFE C.C. SHOW-N-SHINE - LATHROP

5/3/2009 - CINCO DE MAYO PICNIC @ OAK PARK - STOCKTON

5/3/2009 - 2ND ANNUAL CITY CRUISE - SAN FRANCISCO 

5/24/2009 - SOCIOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

6/7/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - ANTIOCH 

6/14/2009 - DEVOTION C.C. 12TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

6/27/2009 - IMPALAS 10TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - CHICO

6/27/2009 - 3RD ANNUAL LAY-IT-LOW PICNIC - TURLOCK

7/4/2009 - ANTIGUOS 2ND ANNUAL SUMMER PICNIC - SAN JOSE

7/12/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WOODLAND

9/5/2009 - CONVENTION CENTER DUB SHOW - SAN JOSE


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jan 20 2009, 10:50 AM~12760613
> *3/15/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WATSONVILLE
> 
> 4/11/2009 - BOMBS UNITED III PICNIC - SAN JOSE
> ...


Damn.....My calender is already lookin full! :biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

TTT :thumbsup:
Can hardly for the Bombs United III Picnic
Check out all the firme Bombas ! :biggrin:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Jan 20 2009, 01:14 PM~12761887
> *
> *


I was just wondering....Is this the gentleman that I met a Sams one night? You were in a limo!


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## The Kings Jester (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jan 20 2009, 01:15 AM~12757490
> *WHAT UP TOMMY, :wave:  :wave:  :wave: WELCOME TO LAYITLOW....
> *


 :wave: Thanks Pauly


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 49Merc_@Jan 20 2009, 04:17 PM~12762931
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

> I was just wondering....Is this the gentleman that I met a Sams one night? You were in a limo!
> [/b]


that would probably be a yes...lol ... that was a while back, I have not taken the limo there in a long ass time. so me remembering who you are is very unlikely. refresh my memory. hit me up on a PM


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Jan 21 2009, 03:12 AM~12768964
> *that would probably be a yes...lol ... that was a while back, I have not taken the limo there in a long ass time. so me remembering who you are is very unlikely. refresh my memory. hit me up on a PM
> *


Yes it was a while back! I don`t expect you to remember....I was the big bald dude with the Niner tattoo on my head! :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

:cheesy:  :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Jan 21 2009, 11:20 PM~12779066
> *
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

any new leads on some more events uffin: uffin:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)




----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

Socios 7th Annual Car show. Here's a link  
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=454442


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

3/15/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WATSONVILLE 

4/11/2009 - BOMBS UNITED III PICNIC - SAN JOSE

4/25/2009 - LOW VINTAGE 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - HAYWARD

4/25/2009 - CROWN OF LIFE C.C. SHOW-N-SHINE - LATHROP

5/3/2009 - CINCO DE MAYO PICNIC @ OAK PARK - STOCKTON

5/3/2009 - 2ND ANNUAL CITY CRUISE - SAN FRANCISCO 

5/24/2009 - SOCIOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

6/7/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - ANTIOCH 

6/14/2009 - DEVOTION C.C. 12TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

6/27/2009 - IMPALAS 10TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - CHICO

6/27/2009 - 3RD ANNUAL LAY-IT-LOW PICNIC - TURLOCK

7/4/2009 - ANTIGUOS 2ND ANNUAL SUMMER PICNIC - SAN JOSE

7/12/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WOODLAND

8/16/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - COSTA MESA

9/5/2009 - CONVENTION CENTER DUB SHOW - SAN JOSE


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jan 23 2009, 09:52 PM~12798227
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

LOOKS GOOD


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Jan 25 2009, 04:54 PM~12810909
> *LOOKS GOOD
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## FatAl 63 (Aug 7, 2007)

PLEASE SHOW LOVE AND SUPPORT!!!


M.E.Ch.A. DE PACIFIC 5TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW!


WHEN:SATURDAY MAY 2ND 2009
WHERE: UNIVERSITY OF THE PACIFIC MENDOCINO&PERSHING
WHY:SUPPORT THE AB 540 SCHOLARSHIP UNITE THE COMMUNITY

email: [email protected]
myspace: MEChA de Pacific
facebook: MEChA Meetings!


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

*TTT!*


----------



## onebadlowrider (Oct 15, 2007)

The BayBombs car club have a good Nor Cal car show caledar.

Here's the web site

http://www.baybombs.com/car_show_calendar.htm


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

:0


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

3/15/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WATSONVILLE 

4/11/2009 - BOMBS UNITED III PICNIC - SAN JOSE

4/25/2009 - LOW VINTAGE 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - HAYWARD

4/25/2009 - CROWN OF LIFE C.C. SHOW-N-SHINE - LATHROP

5/2/2009-MeCHa de Pacific 5th annual Car Show @ U.O.P. -STOCKTON

5/3/2009 - CINCO DE MAYO PICNIC @ OAK PARK - STOCKTON

5/3/2009 - 2ND ANNUAL CITY CRUISE - SAN FRANCISCO 

5/24/2009 - SOCIOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

6/7/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - ANTIOCH 

6/14/2009 - DEVOTION C.C. 12TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

6/27/2009 - IMPALAS 10TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - CHICO

6/27/2009 - 3RD ANNUAL LAY-IT-LOW PICNIC - TURLOCK

7/4/2009 - ANTIGUOS 2ND ANNUAL SUMMER PICNIC - SAN JOSE

7/12/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WOODLAND

8/16/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - COSTA MESA

9/5/2009 - CONVENTION CENTER DUB SHOW - SAN JOSE


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

3/15/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WATSONVILLE 

4/11/2009 - BOMBS UNITED III PICNIC - SAN JOSE

4/25/2009 - LOW VINTAGE 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - HAYWARD

4/25/2009 - CROWN OF LIFE C.C. SHOW-N-SHINE - LATHROP

5/2/2009 - MECHA DE PACIFIC 5TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - STOCKTON

5/3/2009 - CINCO DE MAYO PICNIC @ OAK PARK - STOCKTON

5/3/2009 - 2ND ANNUAL CITY CRUISE - SAN FRANCISCO 

5/24/2009 - SOCIOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

6/7/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - ANTIOCH 

6/14/2009 - DEVOTION C.C. 12TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

6/27/2009 - IMPALAS 10TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - CHICO

6/27/2009 - 3RD ANNUAL LAY-IT-LOW PICNIC - TURLOCK

7/4/2009 - ANTIGUOS 2ND ANNUAL SUMMER PICNIC - SAN JOSE

7/12/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WOODLAND

8/16/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - COSTA MESA

9/5/2009 - CONVENTION CENTER DUB SHOW - SAN JOSE


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

3/15/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WATSONVILLE 

4/11/2009 - BOMBS UNITED III PICNIC - SAN JOSE

4/25/2009 - LOW VINTAGE 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - HAYWARD

4/25/2009 - CROWN OF LIFE C.C. SHOW-N-SHINE - LATHROP

5/2/2009 - MECHA DE PACIFIC 5TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - STOCKTON 

5/3/2009 - CINCO DE MAYO PICNIC @ OAK PARK - STOCKTON

5/3/2009 - 2ND ANNUAL CITY CRUISE - SAN FRANCISCO 

5/24/2009 - SOCIOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

6/7/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - ANTIOCH 

6/14/2009 - DEVOTION C.C. 12TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

6/27/2009 - IMPALAS 10TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - CHICO

6/27/2009 - 3RD ANNUAL LAY-IT-LOW PICNIC - TURLOCK

7/4/2009 - ANTIGUOS 2ND ANNUAL SUMMER PICNIC - SAN JOSE

7/12/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WOODLAND

8/16/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - COSTA MESA

9/5/2009 - CONVENTION CENTER DUB SHOW - SAN JOSE


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jan 28 2009, 03:56 PM~12839699
> *<a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=454285\' target=\'_blank\'>3/15/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WATSONVILLE  </a>
> 
> 4/11/2009 - BOMBS UNITED III PICNIC - SAN JOSE
> ...


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

3/15/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WATSONVILLE 

4/11/2009 - BOMBS UNITED III PICNIC - SAN JOSE

4/25/2009 - LOW VINTAGE 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - HAYWARD

4/25/2009 - CROWN OF LIFE C.C. SHOW-N-SHINE - LATHROP

5/2/2009 - MECHA DE PACIFIC 5TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - STOCKTON 

5/3/2009 - CINCO DE MAYO PICNIC @ OAK PARK - STOCKTON

5/3/2009 - 2ND ANNUAL CITY CRUISE - SAN FRANCISCO 

5/24/2009 - SOCIOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

6/7/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - ANTIOCH 

6/14/2009 - DEVOTION C.C. 12TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

6/27/2009 - IMPALAS 10TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - CHICO

6/27/2009 - 3RD ANNUAL LAY-IT-LOW PICNIC - TURLOCK

7/4/2009 - ANTIGUOS 2ND ANNUAL SUMMER PICNIC - SAN JOSE

7/12/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WOODLAND

8/16/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - COSTA MESA

9/5/2009 - CONVENTION CENTER DUB SHOW - SAN JOSE


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

April 19th . 2nd annual Memorial Car Show For Derrick Ward...


----------



## 2_69impalas (Aug 17, 2008)

3/15/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WATSONVILLE 

4/11/2009 - BOMBS UNITED III PICNIC - SAN JOSE

4/25/2009 - LOW VINTAGE 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - HAYWARD

4/25/2009 - CROWN OF LIFE C.C. SHOW-N-SHINE - LATHROP

5/2/2009 - MECHA DE PACIFIC 5TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - STOCKTON 

5/3/2009 - CINCO DE MAYO PICNIC @ OAK PARK - STOCKTON

5/3/2009 - 2ND ANNUAL CITY CRUISE - SAN FRANCISCO 

5/24/2009 - SOCIOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

6/7/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - ANTIOCH 

6/14/2009 - DEVOTION C.C. 12TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

6/27/2009 - IMPALAS 10TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - CHICO

6/27/2009 - 3RD ANNUAL LAY-IT-LOW PICNIC - TURLOCK

7/4/2009 - ANTIGUOS 2ND ANNUAL SUMMER PICNIC - SAN JOSE

7/12/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WOODLAND

8/16/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - COSTA MESA

9/5/2009 - CONVENTION CENTER DUB SHOW - SAN JOSE


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=454046

CENTRAL VALLEY CRUISE CONCIL PRESENTS 1st annual divine car and truck show and hopp put on by local car clubs and shops!march 8th 11am-3:30pm ,move in time 6am-10:30am
at western rv center in lemoore ca located at 1600 enterprise dr lemoore ca 93245
classes will be added soon!!! flyer will be up soon

there will be a hopp,vendors,entertainment,food,

classes will be posted soon!!!!!

$25 entry for cars and trucks,$25 for hoppers, $10 for bikes,$50 vendors no electric,$70 vendor with electric

car and truck hopp sponsored by cut throat hydraulics,
$200 pay out in each class,single-double-radical-truck-airbag,,winner take all
in each class!


cali life videos will be there video taping and selling video's!






also coverage by lowrider scene!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=454046
> 
> CENTRAL VALLEY CRUISE CONCIL PRESENTS 1st annual divine car and truck show and hopp put on by local car clubs and shops!march 8th 11am-3:30pm ,move in time 6am-10:30am
> at western rv center in lemoore ca located at 1600 enterprise dr lemoore ca 93245
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jan 28 2009, 09:58 PM~12844166
> *
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

APRIL 4, 2009.....DUKES S.C. AND LUXURIOUS C.C EASTER BBQ---- SUNNYVALE

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=456791


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

3/15/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WATSONVILLE 

4/4/2009 - DUKES S.C. AND LUXURIOUS C.C EASTER BBQ - SUNNYVALE

4/11/2009 - BOMBS UNITED III PICNIC - SAN JOSE

4/19/2009 - 2ND ANNUAL MEMORIAL CAR SHOW FOR DERRICK WARD - BRISBANE

4/25/2009 - LOW VINTAGE 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - HAYWARD

4/25/2009 - CROWN OF LIFE C.C. SHOW-N-SHINE - LATHROP

5/2/2009 - MECHA DE PACIFIC 5TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - STOCKTON 

5/3/2009 - CINCO DE MAYO PICNIC @ OAK PARK - STOCKTON

5/3/2009 - 2ND ANNUAL CITY CRUISE - SAN FRANCISCO 

5/24/2009 - SOCIOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

6/7/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - ANTIOCH 

6/14/2009 - DEVOTION C.C. 12TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

6/27/2009 - IMPALAS 10TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - CHICO

6/27/2009 - 3RD ANNUAL LAY-IT-LOW PICNIC - TURLOCK

7/4/2009 - ANTIGUOS 2ND ANNUAL SUMMER PICNIC - SAN JOSE

7/12/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WOODLAND

8/16/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - COSTA MESA

9/5/2009 - CONVENTION CENTER DUB SHOW - SAN JOSE


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Feb 2 2009, 05:08 PM~12885092
> *3/15/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WATSONVILLE
> 
> 4/4/2009 - DUKES S.C. AND LUXURIOUS C.C EASTER BBQ - SUNNYVALE
> ...




:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Feb 2 2009, 05:08 PM~12885092
> *3/15/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WATSONVILLE
> 
> 4/4/2009 - DUKES S.C. AND LUXURIOUS C.C EASTER BBQ - SUNNYVALE
> ...


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

3/15/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WATSONVILLE 

DUKES S.C.CO. AND LUXURIOUS C.C EASTER BBQ - SUNNYVALE

4/11/2009 - BOMBS UNITED III PICNIC - SAN JOSE

4/19/2009 - 2ND ANNUAL MEMORIAL CAR SHOW FOR DERRICK WARD - BRISBANE

4/25/2009 - LOW VINTAGE 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - HAYWARD

4/25/2009 - CROWN OF LIFE C.C. SHOW-N-SHINE - LATHROP

5/2/2009 - MECHA DE PACIFIC 5TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - STOCKTON 

5/3/2009 - CINCO DE MAYO PICNIC @ OAK PARK - STOCKTON

5/3/2009 - 2ND ANNUAL CITY CRUISE - SAN FRANCISCO 

5/24/2009 - SOCIOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

6/7/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - ANTIOCH 

6/14/2009 - DEVOTION C.C. 12TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

6/27/2009 - IMPALAS 10TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - CHICO

6/27/2009 - 3RD ANNUAL LAY-IT-LOW PICNIC - TURLOCK

7/4/2009 - ANTIGUOS 2ND ANNUAL SUMMER PICNIC - SAN JOSE

7/12/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WOODLAND

8/16/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - COSTA MESA

9/5/2009 - CONVENTION CENTER DUB SHOW - SAN JOSE


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## fleetwood cruizer (Feb 1, 2009)

I hope lo*lystics and cultural connection hold it down in Woodland again this year, always a good show!


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

3/15/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WATSONVILLE 

DUKES S.C.CO. AND LUXURIOUS C.C EASTER BBQ - SUNNYVALE

4/11/2009 - BOMBS UNITED III PICNIC - SAN JOSE

4/19/2009 - 2ND ANNUAL MEMORIAL CAR SHOW FOR DERRICK WARD - BRISBANE

4/25/2009 - LOW VINTAGE 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - HAYWARD

4/25/2009 - CROWN OF LIFE C.C. SHOW-N-SHINE - LATHROP

5/2/2009 Cinco De Mayo Parade & BBq Modesto Ca 

5/2/2009 - MECHA DE PACIFIC 5TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - STOCKTON 

5/3/2009 - CINCO DE MAYO PICNIC @ OAK PARK - STOCKTON

5/3/2009 - 2ND ANNUAL CITY CRUISE - SAN FRANCISCO 

5/24/2009 - SOCIOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

6/7/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - ANTIOCH 

6/14/2009 - DEVOTION C.C. 12TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

6/27/2009 - IMPALAS 10TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - CHICO

6/27/2009 - 3RD ANNUAL LAY-IT-LOW PICNIC - TURLOCK

7/4/2009 - ANTIGUOS 2ND ANNUAL SUMMER PICNIC - SAN JOSE

7/12/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WOODLAND

8/16/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - COSTA MESA

9/5/2009 - CONVENTION CENTER DUB SHOW - SAN JOSE
[/quote]


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

3/15/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WATSONVILLE 

4/4/2009 - DUKES S.C. AND LUXURIOUS C.C EASTER BBQ - SUNNYVALE

4/11/2009 - BOMBS UNITED III PICNIC - SAN JOSE

4/19/2009 - 2ND ANNUAL MEMORIAL CAR SHOW FOR DERRICK WARD - BRISBANE

4/25/2009 - LOW VINTAGE 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - HAYWARD

4/25/2009 - CROWN OF LIFE C.C. SHOW-N-SHINE - LATHROP

5/2/2009 - MECHA DE PACIFIC 5TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - STOCKTON 

5/3/2009 - CINCO DE MAYO PICNIC @ OAK PARK - STOCKTON

5/3/2009 - 2ND ANNUAL CITY CRUISE - SAN FRANCISCO 

5/24/2009 - SOCIOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

6/7/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - ANTIOCH 

6/14/2009 - DEVOTION C.C. 12TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

6/27/2009 - IMPALAS 10TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - CHICO

6/27/2009 - 3RD ANNUAL LAY-IT-LOW PICNIC - TURLOCK

7/4/2009 - ANTIGUOS 2ND ANNUAL SUMMER PICNIC - SAN JOSE

7/12/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WOODLAND

7/18/2009 - NEW STYLE & IMPALAS 12TH ANNUAL FUN N THE SUN BBQ - MODESTO

8/16/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - COSTA MESA

9/5/2009 - CONVENTION CENTER DUB SHOW - SAN JOSE


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

3/15/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WATSONVILLE 

4/4/2009DUKES S.C.CO. AND LUXURIOUS C.C EASTER BBQ - SUNNYVALE

4/11/2009 - BOMBS UNITED III PICNIC - SAN JOSE

4/19/2009 - 2ND ANNUAL MEMORIAL CAR SHOW FOR DERRICK WARD - BRISBANE

4/25/2009 - LOW VINTAGE 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - HAYWARD

4/25/2009 - CROWN OF LIFE C.C. SHOW-N-SHINE - LATHROP

5/2/2009 Cinco De Mayo Parade & BBq Modesto Ca 

5/2/2009 - MECHA DE PACIFIC 5TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - STOCKTON 

5/3/2009 - CINCO DE MAYO PICNIC @ OAK PARK - STOCKTON

5/3/2009 - 2ND ANNUAL CITY CRUISE - SAN FRANCISCO 

5/24/2009 - SOCIOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

6/7/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - ANTIOCH 

6/14/2009 - DEVOTION C.C. 12TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

6/27/2009 - IMPALAS 10TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - CHICO

6/27/2009 - 3RD ANNUAL LAY-IT-LOW PICNIC - TURLOCK

7/4/2009 - ANTIGUOS 2ND ANNUAL SUMMER PICNIC - SAN JOSE

7/12/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WOODLAND

8/16/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - COSTA MESA

9/5/2009 - CONVENTION CENTER DUB SHOW - SAN JOSE


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

3/15/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WATSONVILLE 

4/4/2009DUKES S.C.CO. AND LUXURIOUS C.C EASTER BBQ - SUNNYVALE

4/11/2009 - BOMBS UNITED III PICNIC - SAN JOSE

4/19/2009 - 2ND ANNUAL MEMORIAL CAR SHOW FOR DERRICK WARD - BRISBANE

4/25/2009 - LOW VINTAGE 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - HAYWARD

4/25/2009 - CROWN OF LIFE C.C. SHOW-N-SHINE - LATHROP

5/2/2009 Cinco De Mayo Parade & BBq Modesto Ca 

5/2/2009 - MECHA DE PACIFIC 5TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - STOCKTON 

5/3/2009 - CINCO DE MAYO PICNIC @ OAK PARK - STOCKTON

5/3/2009 - 2ND ANNUAL CITY CRUISE - SAN FRANCISCO 

5/24/2009 - SOCIOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

6/7/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - ANTIOCH 

6/14/2009 - DEVOTION C.C. 12TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

6/27/2009 - IMPALAS 10TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - CHICO

6/27/2009 - 3RD ANNUAL LAY-IT-LOW PICNIC - TURLOCK

7/4/2009 - ANTIGUOS 2ND ANNUAL SUMMER PICNIC - SAN JOSE

7/12/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WOODLAND

8/16/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - COSTA MESA

9/5/2009 - CONVENTION CENTER DUB SHOW - SAN JOSE


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

*<span style='font-family:Geneva'>If you have any questions send me a PM. :wave:
*[/quote]


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Feb 5 2009, 11:03 PM~12922249
> *UPDATE...
> *


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Season is almost here...hit me up if you need flyers for your show.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Feb 6 2009, 11:31 PM~12932245
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

*San Jose All Car Club BBQ! July 25th!* :biggrin:


----------



## ls1mastermind (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

The lists just keeps on growing! :biggrin:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

3/15/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WATSONVILLE

4/4/2009DUKES S.C.CO. AND LUXURIOUS C.C EASTER BBQ - SUNNYVALE

4/11/2009 - BOMBS UNITED III PICNIC - SAN JOSE

4/19/2009 - 2ND ANNUAL MEMORIAL CAR SHOW FOR DERRICK WARD - BRISBANE

4/25/2009 - LOW VINTAGE 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - HAYWARD

4/25/2009 - CROWN OF LIFE C.C. SHOW-N-SHINE - LATHROP

5/2/2009 Cinco De Mayo Parade & BBq Modesto Ca

5/2/2009 - MECHA DE PACIFIC 5TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - STOCKTON

5/3/2009 - CINCO DE MAYO PICNIC @ OAK PARK - STOCKTON

5/3/2009 - 2ND ANNUAL CITY CRUISE - SAN FRANCISCO

5/24/2009 - SOCIOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

6/7/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - ANTIOCH

6/14/2009 - DEVOTION C.C. 12TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

6/27/2009 - IMPALAS 10TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - CHICO

6/27/2009 - 3RD ANNUAL LAY-IT-LOW PICNIC - TURLOCK

7/4/2009 - ANTIGUOS 2ND ANNUAL SUMMER PICNIC - SAN JOSE

7/12/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WOODLAND

8/16/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - COSTA MESA

9/5/2009 - CONVENTION CENTER DUB SHOW - SAN JOSE


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

3/15/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WATSONVILLE 

4/4/2009DUKES S.C.CO. AND LUXURIOUS C.C EASTER BBQ - SUNNYVALE

4/11/2009 - BOMBS UNITED III PICNIC - SAN JOSE

4/19/2009 - 2ND ANNUAL MEMORIAL CAR SHOW FOR DERRICK WARD - BRISBANE

4/25/2009 - LOW VINTAGE 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - HAYWARD

4/25/2009 - CROWN OF LIFE C.C. SHOW-N-SHINE - LATHROP

5/2/2009 Cinco De Mayo Parade & BBq Modesto Ca 

5/2/2009 - MECHA DE PACIFIC 5TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - STOCKTON 

5/3/2009 - CINCO DE MAYO PICNIC @ OAK PARK - STOCKTON

5/3/2009 - 2ND ANNUAL CITY CRUISE - SAN FRANCISCO 

5/24/2009 - SOCIOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

6/7/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - ANTIOCH 

6/14/2009 - DEVOTION C.C. 12TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

6/27/2009 - IMPALAS 10TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - CHICO

6/27/2009 - 3RD ANNUAL LAY-IT-LOW PICNIC - TURLOCK

7/4/2009 - ANTIGUOS 2ND ANNUAL SUMMER PICNIC - SAN JOSE

7/12/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WOODLAND

7/25/2009 - ALL CAR CLUB BBQ - SAN JOSE 

8/16/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - COSTA MESA

9/5/2009 - CONVENTION CENTER DUB SHOW - SAN JOSE


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

TTT!!!!!!


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

Impalas and Viejitos Aug.8th Reno NV.


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@Feb 9 2009, 03:39 PM~12953534
> *Impalas and Viejitos Aug.8th Reno NV.
> *


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

3/15/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WATSONVILLE  

4/4/2009DUKES S.C.CO. AND LUXURIOUS C.C EASTER BBQ - SUNNYVALE

4/11/2009 - BOMBS UNITED III PICNIC - SAN JOSE

4/19/2009 - 2ND ANNUAL MEMORIAL CAR SHOW FOR DERRICK WARD - BRISBANE

4/25/2009 - LOW VINTAGE 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - HAYWARD

4/25/2009 - CROWN OF LIFE C.C. SHOW-N-SHINE - LATHROP

5/2/2009 Cinco De Mayo Parade & BBq Modesto Ca 

5/2/2009 - MECHA DE PACIFIC 5TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - STOCKTON 

5/3/2009 - CINCO DE MAYO PICNIC @ OAK PARK - STOCKTON

5/3/2009 - 2ND ANNUAL CITY CRUISE - SAN FRANCISCO 

5/24/2009 - SOCIOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

6/7/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - ANTIOCH  

6/14/2009 - DEVOTION C.C. 12TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

6/27/2009 - IMPALAS 10TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - CHICO

6/27/2009 - 3RD ANNUAL LAY-IT-LOW PICNIC - TURLOCK

7/4/2009 - ANTIGUOS 2ND ANNUAL SUMMER PICNIC - SAN JOSE

7/12/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WOODLAND

7/25/2009 - ALL CAR CLUB BBQ - SAN JOSE 

8/8/2009 - IMPALAS AND VIEJITOS - RENO

8/16/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - COSTA MESA

9/5/2009 - CONVENTION CENTER DUB SHOW - SAN JOSE


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

TTT!!!!!!


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

3/15/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WATSONVILLE  

4/4/2009DUKES S.C.CO. AND LUXURIOUS C.C EASTER BBQ - SUNNYVALE

4/11/2009 - BOMBS UNITED III PICNIC - SAN JOSE

4/19/2009 - 2ND ANNUAL MEMORIAL CAR SHOW FOR DERRICK WARD - BRISBANE

4/25/2009 - LOW VINTAGE 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - HAYWARD

4/25/2009 - CROWN OF LIFE C.C. SHOW-N-SHINE - LATHROP

5/2/2009 Cinco De Mayo Parade & BBq Modesto Ca 

5/2/2009 - MECHA DE PACIFIC 5TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - STOCKTON 

5/3/2009 - CINCO DE MAYO PICNIC @ OAK PARK - STOCKTON

5/3/2009 - 2ND ANNUAL CITY CRUISE - SAN FRANCISCO 

5/24/2009 - SOCIOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

6/7/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - ANTIOCH  

6/14/2009 - DEVOTION C.C. 12TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

6/27/2009 - IMPALAS 10TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - CHICO

6/27/2009 - 3RD ANNUAL LAY-IT-LOW PICNIC - TURLOCK

7/4/2009 - ANTIGUOS 2ND ANNUAL SUMMER PICNIC - SAN JOSE

7/12/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WOODLAND

7/25/2009 - ALL CAR CLUB BBQ - SAN JOSE 

8/8/2009 - IMPALAS AND VIEJITOS - RENO

8/16/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - COSTA MESA

9/5/2009 - CONVENTION CENTER DUB SHOW - SAN JOSE


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: T T T !


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Feb 10 2009, 02:48 PM~12964587
> *3/15/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WATSONVILLE
> 
> 4/4/2009DUKES S.C.CO. AND LUXURIOUS C.C EASTER BBQ - SUNNYVALE
> ...


can u fit us in the calendar locs march 15th


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

3/15/2009 - MEMORIAL (JOSHUA & SYLVIA LOPEZ) SHOW & SHINE - SACRAMENTO 

3/15/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WATSONVILLE  

4/4/2009DUKES S.C.CO. AND LUXURIOUS C.C EASTER BBQ - SUNNYVALE

4/11/2009 - BOMBS UNITED III PICNIC - SAN JOSE

4/19/2009 - 2ND ANNUAL MEMORIAL CAR SHOW FOR DERRICK WARD - BRISBANE

4/25/2009 - LOW VINTAGE 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - HAYWARD

4/25/2009 - CROWN OF LIFE C.C. SHOW-N-SHINE - LATHROP

5/2/2009 Cinco De Mayo Parade & BBq Modesto Ca 

5/2/2009 - MECHA DE PACIFIC 5TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - STOCKTON 

5/3/2009 - CINCO DE MAYO PICNIC @ OAK PARK - STOCKTON

5/3/2009 - 2ND ANNUAL CITY CRUISE - SAN FRANCISCO 

5/24/2009 - SOCIOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

6/7/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - ANTIOCH  

6/14/2009 - DEVOTION C.C. 12TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

6/27/2009 - IMPALAS 10TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - CHICO

6/27/2009 - 3RD ANNUAL LAY-IT-LOW PICNIC - TURLOCK

7/4/2009 - ANTIGUOS 2ND ANNUAL SUMMER PICNIC - SAN JOSE

7/12/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WOODLAND

7/25/2009 - ALL CAR CLUB BBQ - SAN JOSE 

8/8/2009 - IMPALAS AND VIEJITOS - RENO

8/16/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - COSTA MESA

9/5/2009 - CONVENTION CENTER DUB SHOW - SAN JOSE


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 11 2009, 12:19 PM~12973633
> *
> *


What's going on bro? How have things been? Did you move already?


----------



## hotrodhomi (Sep 12, 2006)

nice list


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

3/15/2009 - MEMORIAL (JOSHUA & SYLVIA LOPEZ) SHOW & SHINE - SACRAMENTO 

3/15/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WATSONVILLE  

4/4/2009DUKES S.C.CO. AND LUXURIOUS C.C EASTER BBQ - SUNNYVALE

4/11/2009 - BOMBS UNITED III PICNIC - SAN JOSE

4/19/2009 - 2ND ANNUAL MEMORIAL CAR SHOW FOR DERRICK WARD - BRISBANE

4/25/2009 - LOW VINTAGE 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - HAYWARD

4/25/2009 - CROWN OF LIFE C.C. SHOW-N-SHINE - LATHROP

5/2/2009 Cinco De Mayo Parade & BBq Modesto Ca 

5/2/2009 - MECHA DE PACIFIC 5TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - STOCKTON 

5/3/2009 - CINCO DE MAYO PICNIC @ OAK PARK - STOCKTON

5/3/2009 - 2ND ANNUAL CITY CRUISE - SAN FRANCISCO 

5/24/2009 - SOCIOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

6/7/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - ANTIOCH  

6/14/2009 - DEVOTION C.C. 12TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

6/20/2009 - Duke's SCCO. Movie Night @ Capitol Drive-in San Jose

6/27/2009 - IMPALAS 10TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - CHICO

6/27/2009 - 3RD ANNUAL LAY-IT-LOW PICNIC - TURLOCK

7/4/2009 - ANTIGUOS 2ND ANNUAL SUMMER PICNIC - SAN JOSE

7/12/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WOODLAND

7/25/2009 - ALL CAR CLUB BBQ - SAN JOSE 

8/8/2009 - IMPALAS AND VIEJITOS - RENO

8/16/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - COSTA MESA

9/5/2009 - CONVENTION CENTER DUB SHOW - SAN JOSE


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

*ATTENTION UPDATE!!!!*


DUE TO THE WATSONVILLE POLICE DEPARTMENT NOT BEING READY :angry: , WE ARE SORRY THAT WE HAVE TO POSTPONE THE SHOW ON MARCH 15TH..  
WE ARE HAVING A WATSONVILLE SHOW BUT ON A DATE TBA...  PAULY


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Feb 11 2009, 10:46 PM~12979756
> *ATTENTION UPDATE!!!!
> DUE TO THE WATSONVILLE POLICE DEPARTMENT NOT BEING READY  :angry:  , WE ARE SORRY THAT WE HAVE TO POSTPONE THE SHOW ON MARCH 15TH..
> WE ARE HAVING A WATSONVILLE SHOW BUT ON A DATE TBA...   PAULY
> *


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Feb 11 2009, 11:04 PM~12980553
> *
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridersin925_@Feb 12 2009, 12:51 AM~12980840
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

3/15/2009 - MEMORIAL (JOSHUA & SYLVIA LOPEZ) SHOW & SHINE - SACRAMENTO 

3/15/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WATSONVILLE  

4/4/2009DUKES S.C.CO. AND LUXURIOUS C.C EASTER BBQ - SUNNYVALE

4/11/2009 - BOMBS UNITED III PICNIC - SAN JOSE

4/19/2009 - 2ND ANNUAL MEMORIAL CAR SHOW FOR DERRICK WARD - BRISBANE

4/25/2009 - LOW VINTAGE 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - HAYWARD

4/25/2009 - CROWN OF LIFE C.C. SHOW-N-SHINE - LATHROP

5/2/2009 Cinco De Mayo Parade & BBq Modesto Ca 

5/2/2009 - MECHA DE PACIFIC 5TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - STOCKTON 

5/3/2009 - CINCO DE MAYO PICNIC @ OAK PARK - STOCKTON

5/3/2009 - 2ND ANNUAL CITY CRUISE - SAN FRANCISCO 

5/24/2009 - SOCIOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

6/7/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - ANTIOCH  

6/14/2009 - DEVOTION C.C. 12TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

6/20/2009 - Duke's SCCO. Movie Night @ Capitol Drive-in San Jose 

6/27/2009 - IMPALAS 10TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - CHICO

6/27/2009 - 3RD ANNUAL LAY-IT-LOW PICNIC - TURLOCK

7/4/2009 - ANTIGUOS 2ND ANNUAL SUMMER PICNIC - SAN JOSE

7/12/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WOODLAND

7/25/2009 - ALL CAR CLUB BBQ - SAN JOSE 

8/8/2009 - IMPALAS AND VIEJITOS - RENO

8/16/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - COSTA MESA

9/5/2009 - CONVENTION CENTER DUB SHOW - SAN JOSE


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

3/15/2009 - MEMORIAL (JOSHUA & SYLVIA LOPEZ) SHOW & SHINE - SACRAMENTO 

3/15/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WATSONVILLE  

4/4/2009DUKES S.C.CO. AND LUXURIOUS C.C EASTER BBQ - SUNNYVALE

4/11/2009 - BOMBS UNITED III PICNIC - SAN JOSE

4/19/2009 - 2ND ANNUAL MEMORIAL CAR SHOW FOR DERRICK WARD - BRISBANE

4/25/2009 - LOW VINTAGE 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - HAYWARD

4/25/2009 - CROWN OF LIFE C.C. SHOW-N-SHINE - LATHROP

5/2/2009 Cinco De Mayo Parade & BBq Modesto Ca 

5/2/2009 - MECHA DE PACIFIC 5TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - STOCKTON 

5/3/2009 - CINCO DE MAYO PICNIC @ OAK PARK - STOCKTON

5/3/2009 - 2ND ANNUAL CITY CRUISE - SAN FRANCISCO 

5/24/2009 - SOCIOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

6/7/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - ANTIOCH  

6/14/2009 - DEVOTION C.C. 12TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

6/20/2009 - Duke's SCCO. Movie Night @ Capitol Drive-in San Jose 

6/27/2009 - IMPALAS 10TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - CHICO

6/27/2009 - 3RD ANNUAL LAY-IT-LOW PICNIC - TURLOCK

7/4/2009 - ANTIGUOS 2ND ANNUAL SUMMER PICNIC - SAN JOSE

7/12/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WOODLAND

7/25/2009 - ALL CAR CLUB BBQ - SAN JOSE 

8/8/2009 - IMPALAS AND VIEJITOS - RENO

8/16/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - COSTA MESA

9/5/2009 - CONVENTION CENTER DUB SHOW - SAN JOSE


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Feb 12 2009, 07:44 AM~12981693
> *3/15/2009 - MEMORIAL (JOSHUA & SYLVIA LOPEZ) SHOW & SHINE - SACRAMENTO
> 
> 3/15/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WATSONVILLE
> ...


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

3/15/2009 - MEMORIAL (JOSHUA & SYLVIA LOPEZ) SHOW & SHINE - SACRAMENTO 

3/15/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WATSONVILLE  

4/4/2009 - DUKES S.C.CO. AND LUXURIOUS C.C EASTER BBQ - SUNNYVALE

4/11/2009 - BOMBS UNITED III PICNIC - SAN JOSE

4/19/2009 - 2ND ANNUAL MEMORIAL CAR SHOW FOR DERRICK WARD - BRISBANE

4/25/2009 - LOW VINTAGE 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - HAYWARD

4/25/2009 - CROWN OF LIFE C.C. SHOW-N-SHINE - LATHROP

5/2/2009 - Cinco De Mayo Parade & BBq Modesto Ca 

5/2/2009 - MECHA DE PACIFIC 5TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - STOCKTON 

5/3/2009 - CINCO DE MAYO PICNIC @ OAK PARK - STOCKTON

5/3/2009 - 2ND ANNUAL CITY CRUISE - SAN FRANCISCO 

5/24/2009 - SOCIOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

6/7/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - ANTIOCH  

6/14/2009 - DEVOTION C.C. 12TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

6/20/2009 - DUKE'S SCCO. MOVIE NIGHT @ CAPITOL DRIVE-IN - SAN JOSE

6/27/2009 - IMPALAS 10TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - CHICO

6/27/2009 - 3RD ANNUAL LAY-IT-LOW PICNIC - TURLOCK

7/4/2009 - ANTIGUOS 2ND ANNUAL SUMMER PICNIC - SAN JOSE

7/12/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WOODLAND

7/25/2009 - ALL CAR CLUB BBQ - SAN JOSE 

8/8/2009 - IMPALAS AND VIEJITOS - RENO

8/16/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - COSTA MESA

9/5/2009 - CONVENTION CENTER DUB SHOW - SAN JOSE


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Feb 12 2009, 10:40 AM~12983203
> *3/15/2009 - MEMORIAL (JOSHUA & SYLVIA LOPEZ) SHOW & SHINE - SACRAMENTO
> 
> 3/15/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WATSONVILLE
> ...


----------



## fleetwood cruizer (Feb 1, 2009)

:scrutinize: i was planning to take a trip to fresno this year but looks like no big show for 09 :dunno:


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

3/15/2009 - MEMORIAL (JOSHUA & SYLVIA LOPEZ) SHOW & SHINE - SACRAMENTO 

3/15/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WATSONVILLE   *****CANCELED UNTIL FURTHER NOTICE *****

4/4/2009 - DUKES S.C.CO. AND LUXURIOUS C.C EASTER BBQ - SUNNYVALE

4/11/2009 - BOMBS UNITED III PICNIC - SAN JOSE

4/19/2009 - 2ND ANNUAL MEMORIAL CAR SHOW FOR DERRICK WARD - BRISBANE

4/25/2009 - LOW VINTAGE 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - HAYWARD

4/25/2009 - CROWN OF LIFE C.C. SHOW-N-SHINE - LATHROP

5/2/2009 - Cinco De Mayo Parade & BBq Modesto Ca 

5/2/2009 - MECHA DE PACIFIC 5TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - STOCKTON 

5/3/2009 - CINCO DE MAYO PICNIC @ OAK PARK - STOCKTON

5/3/2009 - 2ND ANNUAL CITY CRUISE - SAN FRANCISCO 

5/24/2009 - SOCIOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

6/7/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - ANTIOCH  

6/14/2009 - DEVOTION C.C. 12TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

6/20/2009 - DUKE'S SCCO. MOVIE NIGHT @ CAPITOL DRIVE-IN - SAN JOSE

6/27/2009 - IMPALAS 10TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - CHICO

6/27/2009 - 3RD ANNUAL LAY-IT-LOW PICNIC - TURLOCK

7/4/2009 - ANTIGUOS 2ND ANNUAL SUMMER PICNIC - SAN JOSE

7/12/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WOODLAND

7/25/2009 - ALL CAR CLUB BBQ - SAN JOSE 

8/8/2009 - IMPALAS AND VIEJITOS - RENO

8/16/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - COSTA MESA

8/23/2009 - LIFES FINEST ANNUAL BBQ - TBA

9/5/2009 - CONVENTION CENTER DUB SHOW - SAN JOSE


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

3/15/2009 - MEMORIAL (JOSHUA & SYLVIA LOPEZ) SHOW & SHINE - SACRAMENTO 

3/15/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WATSONVILLE   *****CANCELED UNTIL FURTHER NOTICE *****

4/4/2009 - DUKES S.C.CO. AND LUXURIOUS C.C EASTER BBQ - SUNNYVALE

4/11/2009 - BOMBS UNITED III PICNIC - SAN JOSE

4/19/2009 - 2ND ANNUAL MEMORIAL CAR SHOW FOR DERRICK WARD - BRISBANE

4/25/2009 - LOW VINTAGE 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - HAYWARD

4/25/2009 - CROWN OF LIFE C.C. SHOW-N-SHINE - LATHROP

5/2/2009 - Cinco De Mayo Parade & BBq Modesto Ca 

5/2/2009 - MECHA DE PACIFIC 5TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - STOCKTON 

5/3/2009 - CINCO DE MAYO PICNIC @ OAK PARK - STOCKTON

5/3/2009 - 2ND ANNUAL CITY CRUISE - SAN FRANCISCO 

5/24/2009 - SOCIOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

6/7/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - ANTIOCH  

6/14/2009 - DEVOTION C.C. 12TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

6/20/2009 - DUKE'S SCCO. MOVIE NIGHT @ CAPITOL DRIVE-IN - SAN JOSE

6/27/2009 - IMPALAS 10TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - CHICO

6/27/2009 - 3RD ANNUAL LAY-IT-LOW PICNIC - TURLOCK

7/4/2009 - ANTIGUOS 2ND ANNUAL SUMMER PICNIC - SAN JOSE

7/12/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WOODLAND

7/18/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES BBQ (FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY) - SAN LEANDRO

7/25/2009 - ALL CAR CLUB BBQ - SAN JOSE 

8/8/2009 - IMPALAS AND VIEJITOS - RENO

8/16/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - COSTA MESA

8/23/2009 - LIFES FINEST ANNUAL BBQ - TBA

9/5/2009 - CONVENTION CENTER DUB SHOW - SAN JOSE


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

TTT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2_69impalas (Aug 17, 2008)

TTT!!!!!!!!


----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

TTT


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Feb 13 2009, 11:15 AM~12993458
> *3/15/2009 - MEMORIAL (JOSHUA & SYLVIA LOPEZ) SHOW & SHINE - SACRAMENTO
> 
> 3/15/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WATSONVILLE    *****CANCELED UNTIL FURTHER NOTICE *****
> ...


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

*IF ANYONE NEEDS A FLYER DESIGNED LET ME KNOW !! I CAN HELP DESIGN YOUR EVENTS FLYERS, BIZ FLYERS, COMPANY FLYERS, CAR CLUB FLYERS, ECT...
I ALSO GET ALL MY FLYERS PRINTED WITHIN 48 HOURS OF RECIEVEING ARTWORK.... I HAVE THE BEST QUALITY FLYERS AND THE QUICKEST TURN AROUND IN THE BAY AREA!!!!* www.myspace.com/picazzo650











*ALSO IF YOU ARE LOOKING FOR ARTIST TO PERFORM AT YOUR EVENTS, I HAVE CONNECTIONS WITH SEVERAL ACTS.....*


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: 


T


T


T


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Feb 6 2009, 04:47 PM~12929117
> *Season is almost here...hit me up if you need professional flyers for your show.
> *



Check my myspace for samples of flyers....www.myspace.com/kuttyphotography


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Feb 13 2009, 10:59 AM~12993287
> *3/15/2009 - MEMORIAL (JOSHUA & SYLVIA LOPEZ) SHOW & SHINE - SACRAMENTO
> 
> 3/15/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WATSONVILLE    *****CANCELED UNTIL FURTHER NOTICE *****
> ...


 :0


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE+Feb 11 2009, 11:02 PM~12979169-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

Updated on our website  http://impalascarclub.com/Events.html


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

3/15/2009 - MEMORIAL (JOSHUA & SYLVIA LOPEZ) SHOW & SHINE - SACRAMENTO 

3/15/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WATSONVILLE   *****CANCELED UNTIL FURTHER NOTICE *****

4/4/2009 - DUKES S.C.CO. AND LUXURIOUS C.C EASTER BBQ - SUNNYVALE

4/11/2009 - BOMBS UNITED III PICNIC - SAN JOSE

4/19/2009 - 2ND ANNUAL MEMORIAL CAR SHOW FOR DERRICK WARD - BRISBANE

4/25/2009 - LOW VINTAGE 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - HAYWARD

4/25/2009 - CROWN OF LIFE C.C. SHOW-N-SHINE - LATHROP

5/2/2009 - Cinco De Mayo Parade & BBq Modesto Ca 

5/2/2009 - MECHA DE PACIFIC 5TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - STOCKTON 

5/3/2009 - CINCO DE MAYO PICNIC @ OAK PARK - STOCKTON

5/3/2009 - 2ND ANNUAL CITY CRUISE - SAN FRANCISCO 

5/24/2009 - SOCIOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

6/7/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - ANTIOCH  

6/14/2009 - DEVOTION C.C. 12TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

6/20/2009 - DUKE'S SCCO. MOVIE NIGHT @ CAPITOL DRIVE-IN - SAN JOSE

6/27/2009 - IMPALAS 10TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - CHICO

6/27/2009 - 3RD ANNUAL LAY-IT-LOW PICNIC - TURLOCK

7/4/2009 - ANTIGUOS 2ND ANNUAL SUMMER PICNIC - SAN JOSE

7/12/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WOODLAND

7/18/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES BBQ (FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY) - SAN LEANDRO

7/18/2009- NEW STYLE & IMPALAS 12 ANNUAL FUN N THE SUN BBQ - MODESTO

7/25/2009 - ALL CAR CLUB BBQ - SAN JOSE 

8/8/2009 - IMPALAS AND VIEJITOS - RENO

8/16/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - COSTA MESA

8/23/2009 - LIFES FINEST ANNUAL BBQ - TBA

9/5/2009 - CONVENTION CENTER DUB SHOW - SAN JOSE


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

3/15/2009 - MEMORIAL (JOSHUA & SYLVIA LOPEZ) SHOW & SHINE - SACRAMENTO 

3/15/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WATSONVILLE    *****CANCELED UNTIL FURTHER NOTICE *****

4/4/2009 - DUKES S.C.CO. AND LUXURIOUS C.C EASTER BBQ - SUNNYVALE

4/11/2009 - BOMBS UNITED III PICNIC - SAN JOSE

4/19/2009 - 2ND ANNUAL MEMORIAL CAR SHOW FOR DERRICK WARD - BRISBANE

4/25/2009 - LOW VINTAGE 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - HAYWARD

4/25/2009 - CROWN OF LIFE C.C. SHOW-N-SHINE - LATHROP

5/2/2009 - Cinco De Mayo Parade & BBq Modesto Ca 

5/2/2009 - MECHA DE PACIFIC 5TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - STOCKTON 

5/3/2009 - CINCO DE MAYO PICNIC @ OAK PARK - STOCKTON

5/3/2009 - 2ND ANNUAL CITY CRUISE - SAN FRANCISCO 

5/24/2009 - SOCIOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

6/7/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - ANTIOCH  

6/14/2009 - DEVOTION C.C. 12TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

6/20/2009 - DUKE'S SCCO. MOVIE NIGHT @ CAPITOL DRIVE-IN - SAN JOSE

6/27/2009 - IMPALAS 10TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - CHICO

6/27/2009 - 3RD ANNUAL LAY-IT-LOW PICNIC - TURLOCK

7/4/2009 - ANTIGUOS 2ND ANNUAL SUMMER PICNIC - SAN JOSE

7/12/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WOODLAND

7/18/2009- NEW STYLE & IMPALAS 12 ANNUAL FUN N THE SUN BBQ - MODESTO

7/25/2009 - ALL CAR CLUB BBQ - SAN JOSE 

8/8/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES BBQ (FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY) - SAN LEANDRO **** UPDATED ****

8/8/2009 - IMPALAS AND VIEJITOS - RENO

8/16/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - COSTA MESA

8/23/2009 - LIFES FINEST ANNUAL BBQ - TBA

9/5/2009 - CONVENTION CENTER DUB SHOW - SAN JOSE


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

I know it's not Nor Cal, but we (Impalas) represented hard here last year, and it's a kick ass event, one of the best cultural celebrations and car shows I have been to.... 39th Annual Chicano Park Day Celebration - Saturday, April 25, 2009- 10am-5pm (San Diego, CA) ....




> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Feb 18 2009, 01:26 PM~13040843
> *3/15/2009 - MEMORIAL (JOSHUA & SYLVIA LOPEZ) SHOW & SHINE - SACRAMENTO
> 
> 3/15/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WATSONVILLE    *****CANCELED UNTIL FURTHER NOTICE *****
> ...


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

=jenns64chevy,Feb 18 2009, 05:34 PM~13041863]
OK, here's the next cool outting if any of you are interested 

The Hitmen playing @ Club Max - Friday and Saturday. But SATURDAY is _thee _night  LOL










They're a cool cover band that play a little bit of everything, old school, funk, soul, santana, new stuff  Cool people...met the guitarist and his wife a little bit ago 

Music starts @ 9PM I think the cover is $12


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## redwhite_62 (Mar 15, 2007)

http://www.hot-orama.com

the FAR nor cal will be having a car shop with hop april 23•24•25•26


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 16 2009, 10:05 AM~13016450
> *IF ANYONE NEEDS A FLYER DESIGNED LET ME KNOW !! I CAN HELP DESIGN YOUR EVENTS FLYERS, BIZ FLYERS, COMPANY FLYERS, CAR CLUB FLYERS, ECT...
> I ALSO GET ALL MY FLYERS PRINTED WITHIN 48 HOURS OF RECIEVEING ARTWORK.... I HAVE THE BEST QUALITY FLYERS AND THE QUICKEST TURN AROUND IN THE BAY AREA!!!! www.myspace.com/picazzo650
> 
> ...


dammm nigzzz good shit!!!!!!!


----------



## 2_69impalas (Aug 17, 2008)

TTT


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2_69impalas_@Feb 21 2009, 01:58 PM~13070016
> *TTT
> *


*X2!*


----------



## big sleeps (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 16 2009, 11:05 AM~13016450
> *IF ANYONE NEEDS A FLYER DESIGNED LET ME KNOW !! I CAN HELP DESIGN YOUR EVENTS FLYERS, BIZ FLYERS, COMPANY FLYERS, CAR CLUB FLYERS, ECT...
> I ALSO GET ALL MY FLYERS PRINTED WITHIN 48 HOURS OF RECIEVEING ARTWORK.... I HAVE THE BEST QUALITY FLYERS AND THE QUICKEST TURN AROUND IN THE BAY AREA!!!! www.myspace.com/picazzo650
> 
> ...


whats up bro what do you charge to design a card for my tattoo shop both sides ?


----------



## imp63ss (Feb 10, 2004)

I talked to one of the members from Bay Bombs C.C. and they will have their car show on August 29th 2009 in Union City. I dont have anymore details but I will pass them on when I get it. :biggrin: Their is going to be another car show here in Union City given by U.C. national Little League and Familia C.C. but I do not have the date right now.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## CHICALI_70 (Jul 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 23 2009, 02:37 PM~13087611
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

3/15/2009 - MEMORIAL (JOSHUA & SYLVIA LOPEZ) SHOW & SHINE - SACRAMENTO 

3/15/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WATSONVILLE    *****CANCELED UNTIL FURTHER NOTICE *****

4/4/2009 - DUKES S.C.CO. AND LUXURIOUS C.C EASTER BBQ - SUNNYVALE

4/11/2009 - BOMBS UNITED III PICNIC - SAN JOSE

4/19/2009 - 2ND ANNUAL MEMORIAL CAR SHOW FOR DERRICK WARD - BRISBANE

4/25/2009 - LOW VINTAGE 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - HAYWARD

4/25/2009 - CROWN OF LIFE C.C. SHOW-N-SHINE - LATHROP

4/25/2009 - 39th Annual Chicano Park Day Celebration - San Diego

5/2/2009 - Cinco De Mayo Parade & BBq Modesto Ca 

5/2/2009 - MECHA DE PACIFIC 5TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - STOCKTON 

5/3/2009 - CINCO DE MAYO PICNIC @ OAK PARK - STOCKTON

5/3/2009 - 2ND ANNUAL CITY CRUISE - SAN FRANCISCO 

5/24/2009 - SOCIOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

6/7/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - ANTIOCH  

6/14/2009 - DEVOTION C.C. 12TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

6/20/2009 - DUKE'S SCCO. MOVIE NIGHT @ CAPITOL DRIVE-IN - SAN JOSE

6/27/2009 - IMPALAS 10TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - CHICO

6/27/2009 - 3RD ANNUAL LAY-IT-LOW PICNIC - TURLOCK

7/4/2009 - ANTIGUOS 2ND ANNUAL SUMMER PICNIC - SAN JOSE

7/12/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WOODLAND

7/18/2009- NEW STYLE & IMPALAS 12 ANNUAL FUN N THE SUN BBQ - MODESTO

7/25/2009 - ALL CAR CLUB BBQ - SAN JOSE 

8/8/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES BBQ (FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY) - SAN LEANDRO **** UPDATED ****

8/8/2009 - IMPALAS AND VIEJITOS - RENO

8/16/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - COSTA MESA

8/23/2009 - LIFES FINEST ANNUAL BBQ - TBA

9/5/2009 - CONVENTION CENTER DUB SHOW - SAN JOSE


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

TTT


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: T T T


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

3/15/2009 - MEMORIAL (JOSHUA & SYLVIA LOPEZ) SHOW & SHINE - SACRAMENTO 

3/15/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WATSONVILLE    *****CANCELED UNTIL FURTHER NOTICE *****

4/4/2009 - DUKES S.C.CO. AND LUXURIOUS C.C EASTER BBQ - SUNNYVALE

4/11/2009 - BOMBS UNITED III PICNIC - SAN JOSE

4/19/2009 - 2ND ANNUAL MEMORIAL CAR SHOW FOR DERRICK WARD - BRISBANE

4/25/2009 - LOW VINTAGE 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - HAYWARD

4/25/2009 - CROWN OF LIFE C.C. SHOW-N-SHINE - LATHROP

4/25/2009 - 39th Annual Chicano Park Day Celebration - San Diego

5/2/2009 - Cinco De Mayo Parade & BBq Modesto Ca 

5/2/2009 - MECHA DE PACIFIC 5TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - STOCKTON 

5/3/2009 - CINCO DE MAYO PICNIC @ OAK PARK - STOCKTON

5/3/2009 - 2ND ANNUAL CITY CRUISE - SAN FRANCISCO 

5/24/2009 - SOCIOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

6/7/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - ANTIOCH  

6/14/2009 - DEVOTION C.C. 12TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

6/20/2009 - DUKE'S SCCO. MOVIE NIGHT @ CAPITOL DRIVE-IN - SAN JOSE

6/27/2009 - IMPALAS 10TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - CHICO

6/27/2009 - 3RD ANNUAL LAY-IT-LOW PICNIC - TURLOCK

7/4/2009 - ANTIGUOS 2ND ANNUAL SUMMER PICNIC - SAN JOSE

7/12/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WOODLAND

7/18/2009- NEW STYLE & IMPALAS 12 ANNUAL FUN N THE SUN BBQ - MODESTO

7/25/2009 - ALL CAR CLUB BBQ - SAN JOSE 

8/8/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES BBQ (FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY) - SAN LEANDRO **** UPDATED ****

8/8/2009 - IMPALAS AND VIEJITOS - RENO

8/16/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - COSTA MESA

8/23/2009 - LIFES FINEST ANNUAL BBQ - TBA

9/5/2009 - CONVENTION CENTER DUB SHOW - SAN JOSE


----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)

TMFT :biggrin:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

ttt


----------



## CHICALI_70 (Jul 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Feb 26 2009, 04:03 PM~13120842
> *3/15/2009 - MEMORIAL (JOSHUA & SYLVIA LOPEZ) SHOW & SHINE - SACRAMENTO
> 
> 3/15/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WATSONVILLE    *****CANCELED UNTIL FURTHER NOTICE *****
> ...


ttt


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

I will be officially opening my photography studio this coming Saturday in Salida, Ca. It's not all the way together yet but it is operational. So bring your rides and family out and come kick back for a little while. Absolutely no alcohol, I don't need the cops coming out my first month at the studio. Looking forward to see everyone that comes out. Spread the word











Hope to see some of you guys there.


----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

hey locs, wuts up? how you guys been this winter? 

so wuts up with the swap meet dates? their missing this year :dunno: 

when pleasanton? need some stuff :biggrin:


----------



## CHICALI_70 (Jul 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Mar 1 2009, 12:11 PM~13144807
> *I will be officially opening my photography studio this coming Saturday in Salida, Ca.  It's not all the way together yet but it is operational.  So bring your rides and family out and come kick back for a little while.  Absolutely no alcohol, I don't need the cops coming out my first month at the studio.  Looking forward to see everyone that comes out. Spread the word
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Mar 1 2009, 10:41 PM~13149728
> *  hey locs, wuts up? how you guys been this winter?
> 
> so wuts up with the swap meet dates? their missing this year  :dunno:
> ...


MARCH 28-29

http://www.good-guys.com/events/eventDetai...?eventid=09-801


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Mar 1 2009, 12:11 PM~13144807
> *I will be officially opening my photography studio this coming Saturday in Salida, Ca.  It's not all the way together yet but it is operational.  So bring your rides and family out and come kick back for a little while.  Absolutely no alcohol, I don't need the cops coming out my first month at the studio.  Looking forward to see everyone that comes out. Spread the word
> 
> 
> ...


 uffin: wassup72kutty....good luck on the new studio. i hope all goes well and much success in the future. hopefully one day you'll have a nice spread with my "67". ONE LOVE KUTTY - BIG RASTA uffin:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Mar 2 2009, 09:29 AM~13152142
> *uffin: wassup72kutty....good luck on the new studio. i hope all goes well and much success in the future. hopefully one day you'll have a nice spread with my "67". ONE LOVE KUTTY - BIG RASTA uffin:
> *



Right on Big Rasta, thanks!


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## imp63ss (Feb 10, 2004)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

ARROYO HIGH SCHOOL 8th ANNUAL CAR AND MOTORCYCLE SHOW MAY 9th in SAN LORENZO CA. PRE-REG FORM CAN BE DOWNLOADED FROM WEBSITE ARROYOCARSHOW.COM


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

3/15/2009 - MEMORIAL (JOSHUA & SYLVIA LOPEZ) SHOW & SHINE - SACRAMENTO

3/15/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WATSONVILLE *****CANCELED UNTIL FURTHER NOTICE *****

4/4/2009 - DUKES S.C.CO. AND LUXURIOUS C.C EASTER BBQ - SUNNYVALE

4/11/2009 - BOMBS UNITED III PICNIC - SAN JOSE

4/19/2009 - 2ND ANNUAL MEMORIAL CAR SHOW FOR DERRICK WARD - BRISBANE

4/25/2009 - LOW VINTAGE 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - HAYWARD

4/25/2009 - CROWN OF LIFE C.C. SHOW-N-SHINE - LATHROP

4/25/2009 - 39th Annual Chicano Park Day Celebration - San Diego

5/2/2009 - Cinco De Mayo Parade & BBq Modesto Ca

5/2/2009 - MECHA DE PACIFIC 5TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - STOCKTON

5/3/2009 - CINCO DE MAYO PICNIC @ OAK PARK - STOCKTON

5/3/2009 - 2ND ANNUAL CITY CRUISE - SAN FRANCISCO

5/9/2009 - 8TH ANNUAL ARROYO HIGH SCHOOL CAR/MOTORCYCLE SHOW-SAN LORENZO CA.

5/24/2009 - SOCIOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

5/31/2009 - UNION CITY LITTLE LEAGUE 50th ANIVERARY CARNIVAL/ CAR & BIKE SHOW-UNION CITY CA.

6/7/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - ANTIOCH 

6/14/2009 - DEVOTION C.C. 12TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

6/20/2009 - DUKE'S SCCO. MOVIE NIGHT @ CAPITOL DRIVE-IN - SAN JOSE

6/27/2009 - IMPALAS 10TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - CHICO

6/27/2009 - 3RD ANNUAL LAY-IT-LOW PICNIC - TURLOCK

7/4/2009 - ANTIGUOS 2ND ANNUAL SUMMER PICNIC - SAN JOSE

7/12/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WOODLAND

7/18/2009- NEW STYLE & IMPALAS 12 ANNUAL FUN N THE SUN BBQ - MODESTO

7/25/2009 - ALL CAR CLUB BBQ - SAN JOSE

8/8/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES BBQ (FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY) - SAN LEANDRO **** UPDATED ****

8/8/2009 - IMPALAS AND VIEJITOS - RENO

8/16/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - COSTA MESA

8/23/2009 - LIFES FINEST ANNUAL BBQ - TBA

9/5/2009 - CONVENTION CENTER DUB SHOW - SAN JOSE


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

:0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Mar 4 2009, 04:15 AM~13174871
> *3/15/2009 - MEMORIAL (JOSHUA & SYLVIA LOPEZ) SHOW & SHINE - SACRAMENTO
> 
> 3/15/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WATSONVILLE    *****CANCELED UNTIL FURTHER NOTICE *****
> ...


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

30'S
40'S -ORIGINAL
40'S - STREET/CUSTOM
50'S -ORIGINAL
50'S -STREET/CUSTOM
50'S -CONVERTIBLE STREET/CUSTOM
60'S -ORIGINAL
60'S -STREET/CUSTOM
60'S -CONVERTIBLE STREET/CUSTOM
70'S -STREET/CUSTOM
80'S -STREET/CUSTOM
90'S -STREET/CUSTOM
2000'S -STREET/CUSTOM
SUV -STREET/CUSTOM
TRUCK -STREET/CUSTOM
HOT-ROD -STREET/CUSTOM
MOTORCYCLE -STREET/CUSTOM
EURO -STREET/CUSTOM
DONK -STREET/CUSTOM
UNDER CONSTRUCTION -STREET/CUSTOM
CLASSIC -STREET/CUSTOM
ORIGINAL -STREET/CUSTOM
2-WHEEL BIKE -STREET/CUSTOM
3-WHEEL BIKE -STREET/CUSTOM
MODEL -STREET/CUSTOM
BEST INTERIOR
BEST ENGINE
BEST HYDRAULICS
BEST AIR RIDE
BEST OF SHOW
FURTHEST DISTANCE
MOST CLUB ENTRIES
SPECIAL INTEREST

54 CATEGORIES 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GotSwitchez? (Mar 5, 2009)

ANY WORD ON THE WATSON SHOW?????


----------



## fleetwood cruizer (Feb 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GotSwitchez?_@Mar 5 2009, 07:12 PM~13195250
> *ANY WORD ON THE WATSON SHOW?????
> *


X4 ......


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Mar 4 2009, 04:15 AM~13174871
> *3/15/2009 - MEMORIAL (JOSHUA & SYLVIA LOPEZ) SHOW & SHINE - SACRAMENTO
> 
> 3/15/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WATSONVILLE    *****CANCELED UNTIL FURTHER NOTICE *****
> ...


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

*This Saturday March 14th.*


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## GotSwitchez? (Mar 5, 2009)

HERE YOU GO HOMIEZ..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

NEW SHOW ADDED



> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Mar 4 2009, 04:15 AM~13174871
> *3/15/2009 - MEMORIAL (JOSHUA & SYLVIA LOPEZ) SHOW & SHINE - SACRAMENTO
> 
> 3/15/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WATSONVILLE    *****CANCELED UNTIL FURTHER NOTICE *****
> ...


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

3/15/2009 - MEMORIAL (JOSHUA & SYLVIA LOPEZ) SHOW & SHINE - SACRAMENTO

3/15/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WATSONVILLE *****CANCELED UNTIL FURTHER NOTICE *****

4/4/2009 - DUKES S.C.CO. AND LUXURIOUS C.C EASTER BBQ - SUNNYVALE

4/11/2009 - BOMBS UNITED III PICNIC - SAN JOSE

4/19/2009 - 2ND ANNUAL MEMORIAL CAR SHOW FOR DERRICK WARD - BRISBANE

4/25/2009 - LOW VINTAGE 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - HAYWARD

4/25/2009 - CROWN OF LIFE C.C. SHOW-N-SHINE - LATHROP

4/25/2009 - 39th Annual Chicano Park Day Celebration - San Diego

5/2/2009 - Cinco De Mayo Parade & BBq Modesto

5/2/2009 - MECHA DE PACIFIC 5TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - STOCKTON

5/3/2009 - CINCO DE MAYO PICNIC @ OAK PARK - STOCKTON

5/3/2009 - 2ND ANNUAL CITY CRUISE - SAN FRANCISCO

5/9/2009 - 8TH ANNUAL ARROYO HIGH SCHOOL CAR/MOTORCYCLE SHOW - SAN LORENZO

5/24/2009 - SOCIOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

5/31/2009 - UNION CITY LITTLE LEAGUE 50th ANNIVERSARY CARNIVAL/ CAR & BIKE SHOW - UNION CITY

6/7/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - ANTIOCH 

6/14/2009 - DEVOTION C.C. 12TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

6/20/2009 - DUKE'S SCCO. MOVIE NIGHT @ CAPITOL DRIVE-IN - SAN JOSE

6/27/2009 - IMPALAS 10TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - CHICO

6/27/2009 - 3RD ANNUAL LAY-IT-LOW PICNIC - TURLOCK

7/4/2009 - ANTIGUOS 2ND ANNUAL SUMMER PICNIC - SAN JOSE

7/12/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WOODLAND

7/18/2009- NEW STYLE & IMPALAS 12 ANNUAL FUN N THE SUN BBQ - MODESTO

7/25/2009 - ALL CAR CLUB BBQ - SAN JOSE

8/8/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES BBQ (FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY) - SAN LEANDRO **** UPDATED ****

8/8/2009 - IMPALAS AND VIEJITOS - RENO

8/16/2009 - 3rd ANNUAL CALI SHOWDOWN - STOCKTON

8/16/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - COSTA MESA

8/23/2009 - LIFES FINEST ANNUAL BBQ - TBA

9/5/2009 - CONVENTION CENTER DUB SHOW - SAN JOSE


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Mar 1 2009, 10:41 PM~13149728
> *  hey locs, wuts up? how you guys been this winter?
> 
> so wuts up with the swap meet dates? their missing this year  :dunno:
> ...


My bad bro ... will have the calendar updated today ....


----------



## STDY~DPN~68 (Aug 7, 2008)

~STOCKTON SWAP MEET & CAR SHOW~
~SUNDAY, APRIL 5TH, 2009~
~6AM-3PM AT STOCKTON FAIRGROUNDS~


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

3/15/2009 - MEMORIAL (JOSHUA & SYLVIA LOPEZ) SHOW & SHINE - SACRAMENTO 

3/15/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WATSONVILLE    *****CANCELED UNTIL FURTHER NOTICE *****

4/4/2009 - DUKES S.C.CO. AND LUXURIOUS C.C EASTER BBQ - SUNNYVALE

4/5/2009 - STOCKTON SWAP MEET & CAR SHOW - STOCKTON

4/11/2009 - BOMBS UNITED III PICNIC - SAN JOSE

4/19/2009 - 2ND ANNUAL MEMORIAL CAR SHOW FOR DERRICK WARD - BRISBANE

4/25/2009 - LOW VINTAGE 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - HAYWARD

4/25/2009 - CROWN OF LIFE C.C. SHOW-N-SHINE - LATHROP

4/25/2009 - 39TH ANNUAL CHICANO PARK DAY CELEBRATION - SAN DIEGO

5/2/2009 - CINCO DE MAYO PARADE & BBQ - MODESTO

5/2/2009 - MECHA DE PACIFIC 5TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - STOCKTON 

5/3/2009 - CINCO DE MAYO PICNIC @ OAK PARK - STOCKTON

5/3/2009 - 2ND ANNUAL CITY CRUISE - SAN FRANCISCO 

5/9/2009 - 8TH ANNUAL ARROYO HIGH SCHOOL CAR/MOTORCYCLE SHOW - SAN LORENZO

5/24/2009 - SOCIOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

5/31/2009 - UNION CITY LITTLE LEAGUE 50th ANNIVERSARY CARNIVAL/ CAR & BIKE SHOW - UNION CITY

6/7/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - ANTIOCH  

6/14/2009 - DEVOTION C.C. 12TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

6/20/2009 - DUKE'S SCCO. MOVIE NIGHT @ CAPITOL DRIVE-IN - SAN JOSE

6/27/2009 - IMPALAS 10TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - CHICO

6/27/2009 - 3RD ANNUAL LAY-IT-LOW PICNIC - TURLOCK

7/4/2009 - ANTIGUOS 2ND ANNUAL SUMMER PICNIC - SAN JOSE

7/12/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WOODLAND

7/18/2009- NEW STYLE & IMPALAS 12 ANNUAL FUN N THE SUN BBQ - MODESTO

7/25/2009 - ALL CAR CLUB BBQ - SAN JOSE 

8/8/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES BBQ (FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY) - SAN LEANDRO **** UPDATED ****

8/8/2009 - IMPALAS AND VIEJITOS - RENO

8/16/2009 - 3rd ANNUAL CALI SHOWDOWN - STOCKTON

8/16/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - COSTA MESA

8/23/2009 - LIFES FINEST ANNUAL BBQ - TBA

9/5/2009 - CONVENTION CENTER DUB SHOW - SAN JOSE



GOODGUYS 

3/28 - 29/2009 - 27TH ALL AMERICAN GET TOGETHER - PLEASANTON

5/30 - 31/2009 - 16TH SUMMER GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON

8/21 - 22/2009 - 23RD WEST COAST NATIONALS - PLEASANTON

11/14 - 15/2009 - 20TH AUTUMN GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

From now on if anyone is going to quote the calendar i created please take the quotes out before you reply.... trying to keep this calendar updated and with links so if you want to go to the page where the info is ...... 

thanks


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Hope some of you guys can make it out to my Grand Opening this Saturday in Salida.


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

Impalas Car Club website updated with the events and the car wash *this Saturday Mar-14 *, thanks everyone!

http://impalascarclub.com/Events.html

:thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

3/14/2009 - KUTTY'S PHOTOGRAPHY STUDIO GRAND OPENING - SALIDA

3/14/2009 - CAR WASH FOR SAN JOSE FAMILY :angel: - SAN JOSE

3/15/2009 - MEMORIAL (JOSHUA & SYLVIA LOPEZ) SHOW & SHINE - SACRAMENTO 

3/15/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WATSONVILLE    *****CANCELED UNTIL FURTHER NOTICE *****

4/4/2009 - DUKES S.C.CO. AND LUXURIOUS C.C EASTER BBQ - SUNNYVALE

4/5/2009 - STOCKTON SWAP MEET & CAR SHOW - STOCKTON

4/11/2009 - BOMBS UNITED III PICNIC - SAN JOSE

4/19/2009 - 2ND ANNUAL MEMORIAL CAR SHOW FOR DERRICK WARD - BRISBANE

4/25/2009 - LOW VINTAGE 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - HAYWARD

4/25/2009 - CROWN OF LIFE C.C. SHOW-N-SHINE - LATHROP

4/25/2009 - 39TH ANNUAL CHICANO PARK DAY CELEBRATION - SAN DIEGO

5/2/2009 - CINCO DE MAYO PARADE & BBQ - MODESTO

5/2/2009 - MECHA DE PACIFIC 5TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - STOCKTON 

5/3/2009 - CINCO DE MAYO PICNIC @ OAK PARK - STOCKTON

5/3/2009 - 2ND ANNUAL CITY CRUISE - SAN FRANCISCO 

5/9/2009 - 8TH ANNUAL ARROYO HIGH SCHOOL CAR/MOTORCYCLE SHOW - SAN LORENZO

5/24/2009 - SOCIOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

5/31/2009 - UNION CITY LITTLE LEAGUE 50th ANNIVERSARY CARNIVAL/ CAR & BIKE SHOW - UNION CITY

6/7/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - ANTIOCH  

6/14/2009 - DEVOTION C.C. 12TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

6/20/2009 - DUKE'S SCCO. MOVIE NIGHT @ CAPITOL DRIVE-IN - SAN JOSE

6/27/2009 - IMPALAS 10TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - CHICO

6/27/2009 - 3RD ANNUAL LAY-IT-LOW PICNIC - TURLOCK

7/4/2009 - ANTIGUOS 2ND ANNUAL SUMMER PICNIC - SAN JOSE

7/12/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WOODLAND

7/18/2009- NEW STYLE & IMPALAS 12 ANNUAL FUN N THE SUN BBQ - MODESTO

7/25/2009 - ALL CAR CLUB BBQ - SAN JOSE 

8/8/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES BBQ (FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY) - SAN LEANDRO **** UPDATED ****

8/8/2009 - IMPALAS AND VIEJITOS - RENO

8/16/2009 - 3rd ANNUAL CALI SHOWDOWN - STOCKTON

8/16/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - COSTA MESA

8/23/2009 - LIFES FINEST ANNUAL BBQ - TBA

9/5/2009 - CONVENTION CENTER DUB SHOW - SAN JOSE
GOODGUYS 

3/28 - 29/2009 - 27TH ALL AMERICAN GET TOGETHER - PLEASANTON

5/30 - 31/2009 - 16TH SUMMER GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON

8/21 - 22/2009 - 23RD WEST COAST NATIONALS - PLEASANTON

11/14 - 15/2009 - 20TH AUTUMN GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Mar 12 2009, 03:53 PM~13262395
> *3/14/2009 - KUTTY'S PHOTOGRAPHY STUDIO GRAND OPENING - SALIDA
> 
> 3/14/2009 - CAR WASH FOR SAN JOSE FAMILY :angel: - SAN JOSE
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

=SJ ALLDAY,Mar 10 2009, 12:48 PM~13236733]









*This Saturday March 14th.*

:angel:


----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## fleetwood cruizer (Feb 1, 2009)

its going to be a nice weekend to cruise uffin:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

ttt


----------



## jcrodriguezss (Sep 24, 2006)

Check Out Page For directions and more inf..

http://www.nuestroestilocarclub.com/Home.html

http://www.myspace.com/nuestroestilocarclub


----------



## jcrodriguezss (Sep 24, 2006)

3/14/2009 - KUTTY'S PHOTOGRAPHY STUDIO GRAND OPENING - SALIDA

3/14/2009 - CAR WASH FOR SAN JOSE FAMILY - SAN JOSE

3/15/2009 - MEMORIAL (JOSHUA & SYLVIA LOPEZ) SHOW & SHINE - SACRAMENTO 

3/15/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WATSONVILLE *****CANCELED UNTIL FURTHER NOTICE *****

4/4/2009 - DUKES S.C.CO. AND LUXURIOUS C.C EASTER BBQ - SUNNYVALE

4/5/2009 - STOCKTON SWAP MEET & CAR SHOW - STOCKTON

4/11/2009 - BOMBS UNITED III PICNIC - SAN JOSE

4/19/2009 - 2ND ANNUAL MEMORIAL CAR SHOW FOR DERRICK WARD - BRISBANE

4/25/2009 - LOW VINTAGE 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - HAYWARD

4/25/2009 - CROWN OF LIFE C.C. SHOW-N-SHINE - LATHROP

4/25/2009 - 39TH ANNUAL CHICANO PARK DAY CELEBRATION - SAN DIEGO

5/2/2009 - CINCO DE MAYO PARADE & BBQ - MODESTO

5/2/2009 - MECHA DE PACIFIC 5TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - STOCKTON 

5/3/2009 - CINCO DE MAYO PICNIC @ OAK PARK - STOCKTON

5/3/2009 - 2ND ANNUAL CITY CRUISE - SAN FRANCISCO 

5/9/2009 - 8TH ANNUAL ARROYO HIGH SCHOOL CAR/MOTORCYCLE SHOW - SAN LORENZO

5/24/2009 - SOCIOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

5/31/2009 - UNION CITY LITTLE LEAGUE 50th ANNIVERSARY CARNIVAL/ CAR & BIKE SHOW - UNION CITY

6/7/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - ANTIOCH 

6/14/2009 - DEVOTION C.C. 12TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

6/20/2009 - DUKE'S SCCO. MOVIE NIGHT @ CAPITOL DRIVE-IN - SAN JOSE

6/27/2009 - IMPALAS 10TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - CHICO

6/27/2009 - 3RD ANNUAL LAY-IT-LOW PICNIC - TURLOCK

7/4/2009 - ANTIGUOS 2ND ANNUAL SUMMER PICNIC - SAN JOSE

7/12/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WOODLAND

7/18/2009- NEW STYLE & IMPALAS 12 ANNUAL FUN N THE SUN BBQ - MODESTO

7/25/2009 - ALL CAR CLUB BBQ - SAN JOSE 

8/8/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES BBQ (FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY) - SAN LEANDRO **** UPDATED ****

8/8/2009 - IMPALAS AND VIEJITOS - RENO

8/16/2009 - 3rd ANNUAL CALI SHOWDOWN - STOCKTON

8/16/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - COSTA MESA

8/23/2009 - LIFES FINEST ANNUAL BBQ - TBA

8/23/2009 -NUESTRO ESTILO SHOW AND SHINE- SUNNYVALE

9/5/2009 - CONVENTION CENTER DUB SHOW - SAN JOSE
GOODGUYS 

3/28 - 29/2009 - 27TH ALL AMERICAN GET TOGETHER - PLEASANTON

5/30 - 31/2009 - 16TH SUMMER GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON

8/21 - 22/2009 - 23RD WEST COAST NATIONALS - PLEASANTON

11/14 - 15/2009 - 20TH AUTUMN GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON


----------



## mgjr420 (Nov 26, 2008)

August 1st. Merced 209!


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jcrodriguezss_@Mar 15 2009, 10:40 PM~13291486
> *3/14/2009 - KUTTY'S PHOTOGRAPHY STUDIO GRAND OPENING - SALIDA
> 
> 3/14/2009 - CAR WASH FOR SAN JOSE FAMILY  - SAN JOSE
> ...


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

Hit us up for all your trophy needs, hands down to have the best looking and lowest price on trophys to cover any event.


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

Bro we're looking for trophies for our show posted above in Merced...
August 1st 2009...i think we are running close to 400 trophies... :0


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OUT ON BAIL 63'_@Mar 19 2009, 02:05 PM~13327714
> *Bro we're looking for trophies for our show posted above in  Merced...
> August 1st 2009...i think we are running close to 400 trophies... :0
> *


what's up cimmi ' i have about 399 trophies  u need some


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

4/4/2009 - DUKES S.C.CO. AND LUXURIOUS C.C EASTER BBQ - SUNNYVALE

4/5/2009 - STOCKTON SWAP MEET & CAR SHOW - STOCKTON

4/11/2009 - BOMBS UNITED III PICNIC - SAN JOSE

4/19/2009 - 2ND ANNUAL MEMORIAL CAR SHOW FOR DERRICK WARD - BRISBANE

4/25/2009 - LOW VINTAGE 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - HAYWARD

4/25/2009 - CROWN OF LIFE C.C. SHOW-N-SHINE - LATHROP

4/25/2009 - 39TH ANNUAL CHICANO PARK DAY CELEBRATION - SAN DIEGO

5/2/2009 - CINCO DE MAYO PARADE & BBQ - MODESTO

5/2/2009 - MECHA DE PACIFIC 5TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - STOCKTON 

5/3/2009 - CINCO DE MAYO PICNIC @ OAK PARK - STOCKTON

5/3/2009 - 2ND ANNUAL CITY CRUISE - SAN FRANCISCO 

5/9/2009 - 8TH ANNUAL ARROYO HIGH SCHOOL CAR/MOTORCYCLE SHOW - SAN LORENZO

5/24/2009 - SOCIOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

5/31/2009 - UNION CITY LITTLE LEAGUE 50th ANNIVERSARY CARNIVAL/ CAR & BIKE SHOW - UNION CITY

6/7/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - ANTIOCH  

6/14/2009 - DEVOTION C.C. 12TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

6/20/2009 - DUKE'S SCCO. MOVIE NIGHT @ CAPITOL DRIVE-IN - SAN JOSE

6/27/2009 - IMPALAS 10TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - CHICO

6/27/2009 - 3RD ANNUAL LAY-IT-LOW PICNIC - TURLOCK

7/4/2009 - ANTIGUOS 2ND ANNUAL SUMMER PICNIC - SAN JOSE

7/12/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WOODLAND

7/18/2009- NEW STYLE & IMPALAS 12 ANNUAL FUN N THE SUN BBQ - MODESTO

7/25/2009 - ALL CAR CLUB BBQ - SAN JOSE 

8/1/2009 - MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW - MERCED

8/8/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES BBQ (FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY) - SAN LEANDRO **** UPDATED ****

8/8/2009 - IMPALAS AND VIEJITOS - RENO

8/16/2009 - 3rd ANNUAL CALI SHOWDOWN - STOCKTON

8/16/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - COSTA MESA

8/23/2009 - LIFES FINEST ANNUAL BBQ - TBA

8/23/2009 -NUESTRO ESTILO SHOW AND SHINE- SUNNYVALE

9/5/2009 - CONVENTION CENTER DUB SHOW - SAN JOSE




GOODGUYS 

3/28 - 29/2009 - 27TH ALL AMERICAN GET TOGETHER - PLEASANTON

5/30 - 31/2009 - 16TH SUMMER GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON

8/21 - 22/2009 - 23RD WEST COAST NATIONALS - PLEASANTON

11/14 - 15/2009 - 20TH AUTUMN GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

HERE ARE THE CORRECT DATES SO FAR FOR THE STREETLOW SHOWS, KEEP IN MIND THERE'S BEEN ALOT OF DATE CHANGES DUE TO THE VENUES CHANGING DATES ON US... NEW DATES ARE CONFIRMED PER GILBERT... THANKS FOR YOUR PATIENTS....PAULY  

*MAY 31,2009 - WATSONVILLE FAIRGROUNDS

JULY 12,2009 -WOOLAND FAIGROUNDS

AUGUST 30.2009 - COSTA MESA FAIRGROUNDS

SEPTEMBER 13, - ANTIOCH FAIRGROUNDS

SUPER SHOW DATE & LOCATION TBA... *


----------



## $MILEY (Mar 12, 2009)

nothin in tha 707?


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mgjr420_@Mar 18 2009, 02:59 PM~13317509
> *August 1st. Merced 209!
> 
> 
> ...


Azteca de oro will be the that's the only show in nor cal I be taking my bike to :biggrin:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

*9.12.09 VIEJITOS 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW IN SANE JOSE, CA BRENTON WOOD WILL BE PERFORMING FLYER COMING SOON*


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## IMAGINATIONS64 (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Mar 12 2009, 04:53 PM~13262395
> *3/14/2009 - KUTTY'S PHOTOGRAPHY STUDIO GRAND OPENING - SALIDA
> 
> 3/14/2009 - CAR WASH FOR SAN JOSE FAMILY :angel: - SAN JOSE
> ...


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

4/4/2009 - DUKES S.C.CO. AND LUXURIOUS C.C EASTER BBQ - SUNNYVALE

4/5/2009 - STOCKTON SWAP MEET & CAR SHOW - STOCKTON

4/11/2009 - BOMBS UNITED III PICNIC - SAN JOSE

4/19/2009 - 2ND ANNUAL MEMORIAL CAR SHOW FOR DERRICK WARD - BRISBANE

4/25/2009 - LOW VINTAGE 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - HAYWARD

4/25/2009 - CROWN OF LIFE C.C. SHOW-N-SHINE - LATHROP

4/25/2009 - 39TH ANNUAL CHICANO PARK DAY CELEBRATION - SAN DIEGO

5/2/2009 - CINCO DE MAYO PARADE & BBQ - MODESTO

5/2/2009 - MECHA DE PACIFIC 5TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - STOCKTON 

5/3/2009 - CINCO DE MAYO PICNIC @ OAK PARK - STOCKTON

5/3/2009 - 2ND ANNUAL CITY CRUISE - SAN FRANCISCO 

5/9/2009 - 8TH ANNUAL ARROYO HIGH SCHOOL CAR/MOTORCYCLE SHOW - SAN LORENZO

5/24/2009 - SOCIOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

5/31/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WATSONVILLE

5/31/2009 - UNION CITY LITTLE LEAGUE 50th ANNIVERSARY CARNIVAL/ CAR & BIKE SHOW - UNION CITY

6/14/2009 - DEVOTION C.C. 12TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

6/20/2009 - DUKE'S SCCO. MOVIE NIGHT @ CAPITOL DRIVE-IN - SAN JOSE

6/27/2009 - IMPALAS 10TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - CHICO

6/27/2009 - 3RD ANNUAL LAY-IT-LOW PICNIC - TURLOCK

7/4/2009 - ANTIGUOS 2ND ANNUAL SUMMER PICNIC - SAN JOSE

7/12/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WOODLAND

7/18/2009- NEW STYLE & IMPALAS 12 ANNUAL FUN N THE SUN BBQ - MODESTO

7/25/2009 - ALL CAR CLUB BBQ - SAN JOSE 

8/1/2009 - MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW - MERCED

8/8/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES BBQ (FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY) - SAN LEANDRO **** UPDATED ****

8/8/2009 - IMPALAS AND VIEJITOS - RENO

8/16/2009 - 3rd ANNUAL CALI SHOWDOWN - STOCKTON

8/23/2009 - LIFES FINEST ANNUAL BBQ - TBA

8/23/2009 -NUESTRO ESTILO SHOW AND SHINE- SUNNYVALE

8/30/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - COSTA MESA

9/5/2009 - CONVENTION CENTER DUB SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/12/2009 - VIEJITOS 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/13/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - Antioch


GOODGUYS 

3/28 - 29/2009 - 27TH ALL AMERICAN GET TOGETHER - PLEASANTON

5/30 - 31/2009 - 16TH SUMMER GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON

8/21 - 22/2009 - 23RD WEST COAST NATIONALS - PLEASANTON

11/14 - 15/2009 - 20TH AUTUMN GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Mar 20 2009, 11:40 AM~13337417
> *HERE ARE THE CORRECT DATES SO FAR FOR THE STREETLOW SHOWS, KEEP IN MIND THERE'S BEEN ALOT OF DATE CHANGES DUE TO THE VENUES CHANGING DATES ON US... NEW DATES ARE CONFIRMED PER GILBERT... THANKS FOR YOUR PATIENTS....PAULY
> 
> MAY 31,2009 - WATSONVILLE FAIRGROUNDS
> ...


UPDATED THE CALENDAR .....


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Mar 24 2009, 10:29 AM~13373632
> *UPDATED THE CALENDAR .....
> *


THANKS BRO...... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

SHOW-N-SHINE

BENEFITTING

TYLERS

BASKETBALL TOURNAMENT TRIP TO VEGAS

HOSTED BY... THEE STYLISTICS CAR AND BIKE CLUB

APRIL 4TH 2009

10AM----TO----3.30

PLACE----ARENA SOFTBALL 8288 INDUSTRIAL AVE

ROSEVILLE CA. 95678 916-771-3818
CARS 20.00
BIKES 15.00 PEOPLES CHOICE AWARDS WILL BE GIVEN OUT
MODELS 10.00
MAKE THIS A MEMORABLE LIFETIME DREAM COME TRUE

FOR INFO-MANUEL 916-821-7645 MELISSA THE MOM 916 223-2205 MIKE 801-6302 PLEASE CALL 4 ANY INFO YOU NEED.. VENDORS-50.00--THEY SELL BEER INSIDE MUST BE 21..... SUPER CLEAN RESTROOMS--PLEASE MAKE AN EFFORT TO COME . 

MODELS 10.00 


--------------------

Manuel Lopez - President of "Thee Stylistics CC" Sacra, Ca please add this 4 a good cause please i hope people come and show people do care in hard times 4 this family...


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

4/4/2009 - DUKES S.C.CO. AND LUXURIOUS C.C EASTER BBQ - SUNNYVALE

4/5/2009 - STOCKTON SWAP MEET & CAR SHOW - STOCKTON

4/11/2009 - BOMBS UNITED III PICNIC - SAN JOSE

4/19/2009 - 2ND ANNUAL MEMORIAL CAR SHOW FOR DERRICK WARD - BRISBANE

4/25/2009 - LOW VINTAGE 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - HAYWARD

4/25/2009 - CROWN OF LIFE C.C. SHOW-N-SHINE - LATHROP

4/25/2009 - 39TH ANNUAL CHICANO PARK DAY CELEBRATION - SAN DIEGO

5/2/2009 - CINCO DE MAYO PARADE & BBQ - MODESTO

5/2/2009 - MECHA DE PACIFIC 5TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - STOCKTON

5/3/2009 - CINCO DE MAYO PICNIC @ OAK PARK - STOCKTON

5/3/2009 - 2ND ANNUAL CITY CRUISE - SAN FRANCISCO

5/9/2009 - 8TH ANNUAL ARROYO HIGH SCHOOL CAR/MOTORCYCLE SHOW - SAN LORENZO

5/24/2009 - SOCIOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

5/31/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WATSONVILLE

5/31/2009 - UNION CITY LITTLE LEAGUE 50th ANNIVERSARY CARNIVAL/ CAR & BIKE SHOW - UNION CITY

6/14/2009 - DEVOTION C.C. 12TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

6/20/2009 - DUKE'S SCCO. MOVIE NIGHT @ CAPITOL DRIVE-IN - SAN JOSE

6/27/2009 - IMPALAS 10TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - CHICO

6/27/2009 - 3RD ANNUAL LAY-IT-LOW PICNIC - TURLOCK

7/4/2009 - ANTIGUOS 2ND ANNUAL SUMMER PICNIC - SAN JOSE

7/12/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WOODLAND

7/18/2009- NEW STYLE & IMPALAS 12 ANNUAL FUN N THE SUN BBQ - MODESTO

7/25/2009 - ALL CAR CLUB BBQ - SAN JOSE

8/1/2009 - MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW - MERCED


8/2/2009-Brown Persuasion and UCE 2nd Annual "Christmas in Summer"-Stockton


8/8/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES BBQ (FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY) - SAN LEANDRO **** UPDATED ****

8/8/2009 - IMPALAS AND VIEJITOS - RENO

8/16/2009 - 3rd ANNUAL CALI SHOWDOWN - STOCKTON

8/23/2009 - LIFES FINEST ANNUAL BBQ - TBA

8/23/2009 -NUESTRO ESTILO SHOW AND SHINE- SUNNYVALE

8/30/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - COSTA MESA

9/5/2009 - CONVENTION CENTER DUB SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/12/2009 - VIEJITOS 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/13/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - Antioch


GOODGUYS

3/28 - 29/2009 - 27TH ALL AMERICAN GET TOGETHER - PLEASANTON

5/30 - 31/2009 - 16TH SUMMER GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON

8/21 - 22/2009 - 23RD WEST COAST NATIONALS - PLEASANTON

11/14 - 15/2009 - 20TH AUTUMN GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON


----------



## STDY~DPN~68 (Aug 7, 2008)

ttt


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

TTT


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:  T T T


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

4/4/2009 - DUKES S.C.CO. AND LUXURIOUS C.C EASTER BBQ - SUNNYVALE

4/5/2009 - STOCKTON SWAP MEET & CAR SHOW - STOCKTON

4/11/2009 - BOMBS UNITED III PICNIC - SAN JOSE

4/19/2009 - 2ND ANNUAL MEMORIAL CAR SHOW FOR DERRICK WARD - BRISBANE

4/25/2009 - LOW VINTAGE 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - HAYWARD

4/25/2009 - CROWN OF LIFE C.C. SHOW-N-SHINE - LATHROP

4/25/2009 - 39TH ANNUAL CHICANO PARK DAY CELEBRATION - SAN DIEGO

5/2/2009 - CINCO DE MAYO PARADE & BBQ - MODESTO

5/2/2009 - MECHA DE PACIFIC 5TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - STOCKTON 

5/3/2009 - CINCO DE MAYO PICNIC @ OAK PARK - STOCKTON

5/3/2009 - 2ND ANNUAL CITY CRUISE - SAN FRANCISCO 

5/9/2009 - 8TH ANNUAL ARROYO HIGH SCHOOL CAR/MOTORCYCLE SHOW - SAN LORENZO

5/24/2009 - SOCIOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

5/31/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WATSONVILLE

5/31/2009 - UNION CITY LITTLE LEAGUE 50th ANNIVERSARY CARNIVAL/ CAR & BIKE SHOW - UNION CITY

6/14/2009 - DEVOTION C.C. 12TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

6/20/2009 - DUKE'S SCCO. MOVIE NIGHT @ CAPITOL DRIVE-IN - SAN JOSE

6/27/2009 - IMPALAS 10TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - CHICO

6/27/2009 - 3RD ANNUAL LAY-IT-LOW PICNIC - TURLOCK

7/4/2009 - ANTIGUOS 2ND ANNUAL SUMMER PICNIC - SAN JOSE

7/12/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WOODLAND

7/18/2009- NEW STYLE & IMPALAS 12 ANNUAL FUN N THE SUN BBQ - MODESTO

7/25/2009 - ALL CAR CLUB BBQ - SAN JOSE 

8/1/2009 - MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW - MERCED

8/2/2009 - BROWN PERSUASION & UCE 2ND ANNUAL "CHRISTMAS IN SUMMER" - STOCKTON

8/8/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES BBQ (FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY) - SAN LEANDRO **** UPDATED ****

8/8/2009 - IMPALAS AND VIEJITOS - RENO

8/16/2009 - 3rd ANNUAL CALI SHOWDOWN - STOCKTON

8/23/2009 - LIFES FINEST ANNUAL BBQ - TBA

8/23/2009 -NUESTRO ESTILO SHOW AND SHINE- SUNNYVALE

8/30/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - COSTA MESA

9/5/2009 - CONVENTION CENTER DUB SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/12/2009 - VIEJITOS 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/13/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - Antioch



GOODGUYS 

5/30 - 31/2009 - 16TH SUMMER GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON

8/21 - 22/2009 - 23RD WEST COAST NATIONALS - PLEASANTON

11/14 - 15/2009 - 20TH AUTUMN GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## IMAGINATIONS64 (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 27 2008, 12:36 PM~12536745
> *Well everyone the New Year is just a week away so lets start posting up all the events for this year, hope to see allot of the same friendly faces as well as some new folks... I know the economy is not the greatest right now, but I'm sure the Lowrider Community will continue to strive for a good year....
> *


  JUST GOT THE DATE... IMAGINATIONS C.C. HAWAII. CHICAGO.. SAC.. 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC AT LAWERENCE PARK.. SACRAMENTO.. AUGUST 30TH MORE INFORMATION AND FLYERS TO COME.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

4/4/2009 - DUKES S.C.CO. AND LUXURIOUS C.C EASTER BBQ - SUNNYVALE

4/5/2009 - STOCKTON SWAP MEET & CAR SHOW - STOCKTON

4/11/2009 - BOMBS UNITED III PICNIC - SAN JOSE

4/19/2009 - 2ND ANNUAL MEMORIAL CAR SHOW FOR DERRICK WARD - BRISBANE

4/25/2009 - LOW VINTAGE 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - HAYWARD

4/25/2009 - CROWN OF LIFE C.C. SHOW-N-SHINE - LATHROP

4/25/2009 - 39TH ANNUAL CHICANO PARK DAY CELEBRATION - SAN DIEGO

5/2/2009 - CINCO DE MAYO PARADE & BBQ - MODESTO

5/2/2009 - MECHA DE PACIFIC 5TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - STOCKTON 

5/3/2009 - CINCO DE MAYO PICNIC @ OAK PARK - STOCKTON

5/3/2009 - 2ND ANNUAL CITY CRUISE - SAN FRANCISCO 

5/9/2009 - 8TH ANNUAL ARROYO HIGH SCHOOL CAR/MOTORCYCLE SHOW - SAN LORENZO

5/24/2009 - SOCIOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

5/31/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WATSONVILLE

5/31/2009 - UNION CITY LITTLE LEAGUE 50th ANNIVERSARY CARNIVAL/ CAR & BIKE SHOW - UNION CITY

6/14/2009 - DEVOTION C.C. 12TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

6/20/2009 - DUKE'S SCCO. MOVIE NIGHT @ CAPITOL DRIVE-IN - SAN JOSE

6/27/2009 - IMPALAS 10TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - CHICO

6/27/2009 - 3RD ANNUAL LAY-IT-LOW PICNIC - TURLOCK

7/4/2009 - ANTIGUOS 2ND ANNUAL SUMMER PICNIC - SAN JOSE

7/12/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WOODLAND

7/18/2009- NEW STYLE & IMPALAS 12 ANNUAL FUN N THE SUN BBQ - MODESTO

7/25/2009 - ALL CAR CLUB BBQ - SAN JOSE 

8/1/2009 - MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW - MERCED

8/2/2009 - BROWN PERSUASION & UCE 2ND ANNUAL "CHRISTMAS IN SUMMER" - STOCKTON

8/8/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES BBQ (FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY) - SAN LEANDRO **** UPDATED ****

8/8/2009 - IMPALAS AND VIEJITOS - RENO

8/16/2009 - 3rd ANNUAL CALI SHOWDOWN - STOCKTON

8/23/2009 - LIFES FINEST ANNUAL BBQ - TBA

8/23/2009 -NUESTRO ESTILO SHOW AND SHINE- SUNNYVALE

8/30/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - COSTA MESA

8/30/2009 - IMAGINATIONS C.C. 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC - SACRAMENTO

9/5/2009 - CONVENTION CENTER DUB SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/12/2009 - VIEJITOS 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/13/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - Antioch



GOODGUYS 

5/30 - 31/2009 - 16TH SUMMER GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON

8/21 - 22/2009 - 23RD WEST COAST NATIONALS - PLEASANTON

11/14 - 15/2009 - 20TH AUTUMN GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

4/4/2009 - DUKES S.C.CO. AND LUXURIOUS C.C EASTER BBQ - SUNNYVALE

4/5/2009 - STOCKTON SWAP MEET & CAR SHOW - STOCKTON

4/11/2009 - BOMBS UNITED III PICNIC - SAN JOSE

4/19/2009 - 2ND ANNUAL MEMORIAL CAR SHOW FOR DERRICK WARD - BRISBANE

4/25/2009 - LOW VINTAGE 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - HAYWARD

4/25/2009 - CROWN OF LIFE C.C. SHOW-N-SHINE - LATHROP

4/25/2009 - 39TH ANNUAL CHICANO PARK DAY CELEBRATION - SAN DIEGO

5/2/2009 - CINCO DE MAYO PARADE & BBQ - MODESTO

5/2/2009 - MECHA DE PACIFIC 5TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - STOCKTON 

5/3/2009 - CINCO DE MAYO PICNIC @ OAK PARK - STOCKTON

5/3/2009 - 2ND ANNUAL CITY CRUISE - SAN FRANCISCO 

5/9/2009 - 8TH ANNUAL ARROYO HIGH SCHOOL CAR/MOTORCYCLE SHOW - SAN LORENZO

5/24/2009 - SOCIOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

5/31/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WATSONVILLE

5/31/2009 - UNION CITY LITTLE LEAGUE 50th ANNIVERSARY CARNIVAL/ CAR & BIKE SHOW - UNION CITY

6/14/2009 - DEVOTION C.C. 12TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

6/20/2009 - DUKE'S SCCO. MOVIE NIGHT @ CAPITOL DRIVE-IN - SAN JOSE

6/27/2009 - IMPALAS 10TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - CHICO

6/27/2009 - 3RD ANNUAL LAY-IT-LOW PICNIC - TURLOCK

7/4/2009 - ANTIGUOS 2ND ANNUAL SUMMER PICNIC - SAN JOSE

7/12/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WOODLAND

7/18/2009- NEW STYLE & IMPALAS 12 ANNUAL FUN N THE SUN BBQ - MODESTO

7/25/2009 - ALL CAR CLUB BBQ - SAN JOSE 

8/1/2009 - MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW - MERCED

8/2/2009 - BROWN PERSUASION & UCE 2ND ANNUAL "CHRISTMAS IN SUMMER" - STOCKTON

8/8/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES BBQ (FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY) - SAN LEANDRO **** UPDATED ****

8/8/2009 - IMPALAS AND VIEJITOS - RENO

8/16/2009 - 3rd ANNUAL CALI SHOWDOWN - STOCKTON

8/23/2009 - LIFES FINEST ANNUAL BBQ - TBA

8/23/2009 -NUESTRO ESTILO SHOW AND SHINE- SUNNYVALE

8/30/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - COSTA MESA

8/30/2009 - IMAGINATIONS C.C. 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC - SACRAMENTO

9/5/2009 - CONVENTION CENTER DUB SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/12/2009 - VIEJITOS 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/13/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - Antioch





GOODGUYS 

5/30 - 31/2009 - 16TH SUMMER GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON

8/21 - 22/2009 - 23RD WEST COAST NATIONALS - PLEASANTON

11/14 - 15/2009 - 20TH AUTUMN GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STKN209_@Mar 26 2009, 12:25 AM~13393380
> *4/4/2009 - DUKES S.C.CO. AND LUXURIOUS C.C EASTER BBQ - SUNNYVALE
> 
> 4/5/2009 - STOCKTON SWAP MEET & CAR SHOW - STOCKTON
> ...


----------



## Anthony408 (Jan 14, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

5/16/2009 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C 1ST ANNUAL BBQ @ LAKE CUNNINGHAM - SAN JOSE,CA


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

4/4/2009 - DUKES S.C.CO. AND LUXURIOUS C.C EASTER BBQ - SUNNYVALE

4/5/2009 - STOCKTON SWAP MEET & CAR SHOW - STOCKTON

4/11/2009 - BOMBS UNITED III PICNIC - SAN JOSE

4/19/2009 - 2ND ANNUAL MEMORIAL CAR SHOW FOR DERRICK WARD - BRISBANE

4/25/2009 - LOW VINTAGE 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - HAYWARD

4/25/2009 - CROWN OF LIFE C.C. SHOW-N-SHINE - LATHROP

4/25/2009 - 39TH ANNUAL CHICANO PARK DAY CELEBRATION - SAN DIEGO

5/2/2009 - CINCO DE MAYO PARADE & BBQ - MODESTO

5/2/2009 - MECHA DE PACIFIC 5TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - STOCKTON 

5/3/2009 - CINCO DE MAYO PICNIC @ OAK PARK - STOCKTON

5/3/2009 - 2ND ANNUAL CITY CRUISE - SAN FRANCISCO 

5/9/2009 - 8TH ANNUAL ARROYO HIGH SCHOOL CAR/MOTORCYCLE SHOW - SAN LORENZO

5/16/2009 - AZTEC CREATIONS 1ST ANNUAL BBQ - SAN JOSE

5/24/2009 - SOCIOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

5/31/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WATSONVILLE

5/31/2009 - UNION CITY LITTLE LEAGUE 50th ANNIVERSARY CARNIVAL/ CAR & BIKE SHOW - UNION CITY

6/14/2009 - DEVOTION C.C. 12TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

6/20/2009 - DUKE'S SCCO. MOVIE NIGHT @ CAPITOL DRIVE-IN - SAN JOSE

6/27/2009 - IMPALAS 10TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - CHICO

6/27/2009 - 3RD ANNUAL LAY-IT-LOW PICNIC - TURLOCK

7/4/2009 - ANTIGUOS 2ND ANNUAL SUMMER PICNIC - SAN JOSE

7/12/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WOODLAND

7/18/2009- NEW STYLE & IMPALAS 12 ANNUAL FUN N THE SUN BBQ - MODESTO

7/25/2009 - ALL CAR CLUB BBQ - SAN JOSE 

8/1/2009 - MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW - MERCED

8/2/2009 - BROWN PERSUASION & UCE 2ND ANNUAL "CHRISTMAS IN SUMMER" - STOCKTON

8/8/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES BBQ (FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY) - SAN LEANDRO **** UPDATED ****

8/8/2009 - IMPALAS AND VIEJITOS - RENO

8/16/2009 - 3rd ANNUAL CALI SHOWDOWN - STOCKTON

8/23/2009 - LIFES FINEST ANNUAL BBQ - TBA

8/23/2009 -NUESTRO ESTILO SHOW AND SHINE- SUNNYVALE

8/30/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - COSTA MESA

8/30/2009 - IMAGINATIONS C.C. 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC - SACRAMENTO

9/5/2009 - CONVENTION CENTER DUB SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/12/2009 - VIEJITOS 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/13/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - Antioch



GOODGUYS 

5/30 - 31/2009 - 16TH SUMMER GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON

8/21 - 22/2009 - 23RD WEST COAST NATIONALS - PLEASANTON

11/14 - 15/2009 - 20TH AUTUMN GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON


----------



## $piff (Oct 10, 2006)

kool april nights april 15-19th in Redding cruise on friday night and hot-orama april 27-30th with hop for us saturday is the day to go


----------



## IMAGINATIONS64 (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Apr 2 2009, 02:09 PM~13466142
> *4/4/2009 - DUKES S.C.CO. AND LUXURIOUS C.C EASTER BBQ - SUNNYVALE
> 
> 4/5/2009 - STOCKTON SWAP MEET & CAR SHOW - STOCKTON
> ...


  IMAGINATIONS C.C. LOOK FORWARD TO THESE SHOWS..  TTT


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

AS MANY OF YOU GUYS KNOW I AM RUNNING A RECORD LABEL... ALL OF MY ARTIST ARE NON-GANG AFFILIATED. I AM LOOKING TO HAVE THEM DO SOME SHOWS SPECIFICALLY CAR SHOWS. IF THERE ARE ANY OF YOU GUYS THAT WOULD BE OPEN TO HAVING MY ARTIST PERFORM LET ME KNOW AND LETS NETWORK... DEPENDING ON THE SIZE OF THE SHOW I MIGHT BE ABLE TO PAY MONEY TO BOOK MY ARTIST ON YOUR VENUE. LET ME KNOW AND IF ITS CLEAN SONGS YOUR LOOKING WE HAVE THOSE TOO.... !!!


----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

4/11/2009 - BOMBS UNITED III PICNIC - SAN JOSE

4/19/2009 - 2ND ANNUAL MEMORIAL CAR SHOW FOR DERRICK WARD - BRISBANE

4/25/2009 - LOW VINTAGE 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - HAYWARD

4/25/2009 - CROWN OF LIFE C.C. SHOW-N-SHINE - LATHROP

4/25/2009 - 39TH ANNUAL CHICANO PARK DAY CELEBRATION - SAN DIEGO

5/2/2009 - CINCO DE MAYO PARADE & BBQ - MODESTO

5/2/2009 - MECHA DE PACIFIC 5TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - STOCKTON 

5/3/2009 - CINCO DE MAYO PICNIC @ OAK PARK - STOCKTON

5/3/2009 - 2ND ANNUAL CITY CRUISE - SAN FRANCISCO 

5/9/2009 - 8TH ANNUAL ARROYO HIGH SCHOOL CAR/MOTORCYCLE SHOW - SAN LORENZO

5/16/2009 - AZTEC CREATIONS 1ST ANNUAL BBQ - SAN JOSE

5/24/2009 - SOCIOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

5/31/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WATSONVILLE

5/31/2009 - UNION CITY LITTLE LEAGUE 50th ANNIVERSARY CARNIVAL/ CAR & BIKE SHOW - UNION CITY

6/14/2009 - DEVOTION C.C. 12TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

6/20/2009 - DUKE'S SCCO. MOVIE NIGHT @ CAPITOL DRIVE-IN - SAN JOSE

6/27/2009 - IMPALAS 10TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - CHICO

6/27/2009 - 3RD ANNUAL LAY-IT-LOW PICNIC - TURLOCK

7/4/2009 - ANTIGUOS 2ND ANNUAL SUMMER PICNIC - SAN JOSE

7/12/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WOODLAND

7/18/2009- NEW STYLE & IMPALAS 12 ANNUAL FUN N THE SUN BBQ - MODESTO

7/25/2009 - ALL CAR CLUB BBQ - SAN JOSE 

8/1/2009 - MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW - MERCED

8/2/2009 - BROWN PERSUASION & UCE 2ND ANNUAL "CHRISTMAS IN SUMMER" - STOCKTON

8/8/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES BBQ (FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY) - SAN LEANDRO **** UPDATED ****

8/8/2009 - IMPALAS AND VIEJITOS - RENO

8/16/2009 - 3rd ANNUAL CALI SHOWDOWN - STOCKTON

8/23/2009 - LIFES FINEST ANNUAL BBQ - TBA

8/23/2009 -NUESTRO ESTILO SHOW AND SHINE- SUNNYVALE

8/30/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - COSTA MESA

8/30/2009 - IMAGINATIONS C.C. 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC - SACRAMENTO

9/5/2009 - CONVENTION CENTER DUB SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/12/2009 - VIEJITOS 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/13/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - Antioch





GOODGUYS 

5/30 - 31/2009 - 16TH SUMMER GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON

8/21 - 22/2009 - 23RD WEST COAST NATIONALS - PLEASANTON

11/14 - 15/2009 - 20TH AUTUMN GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON


----------



## 2_69impalas (Aug 17, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

4/11/2009 - BOMBS UNITED III PICNIC - SAN JOSE

4/19/2009 - 2ND ANNUAL MEMORIAL CAR SHOW FOR DERRICK WARD - BRISBANE

4/25/2009 - LOW VINTAGE 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - HAYWARD

4/25/2009 - CROWN OF LIFE C.C. SHOW-N-SHINE - LATHROP

4/25/2009 - 39TH ANNUAL CHICANO PARK DAY CELEBRATION - SAN DIEGO

5/2/2009 - CINCO DE MAYO PARADE & BBQ - MODESTO

5/2/2009 - MECHA DE PACIFIC 5TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - STOCKTON 

5/3/2009 - CINCO DE MAYO PICNIC @ OAK PARK - STOCKTON

5/3/2009 - 2ND ANNUAL CITY CRUISE - SAN FRANCISCO 

5/9/2009 - 8TH ANNUAL ARROYO HIGH SCHOOL CAR/MOTORCYCLE SHOW - SAN LORENZO

5/16/2009 - AZTEC CREATIONS 1ST ANNUAL BBQ - SAN JOSE

5/24/2009 - SOCIOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

5/31/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WATSONVILLE

5/31/2009 - UNION CITY LITTLE LEAGUE 50th ANNIVERSARY CARNIVAL/ CAR & BIKE SHOW - UNION CITY

6/14/2009 - DEVOTION C.C. 12TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

6/20/2009 - DUKE'S SCCO. MOVIE NIGHT @ CAPITOL DRIVE-IN - SAN JOSE

6/27/2009 - IMPALAS 10TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - CHICO

6/27/2009 - 3RD ANNUAL LAY-IT-LOW PICNIC - TURLOCK

7/4/2009 - ANTIGUOS 2ND ANNUAL SUMMER PICNIC - SAN JOSE

7/12/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WOODLAND

7/18/2009- NEW STYLE & IMPALAS 12 ANNUAL FUN N THE SUN BBQ - MODESTO

7/25/2009 - ALL CAR CLUB BBQ - SAN JOSE 

8/1/2009 - MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW - MERCED

8/2/2009 - BROWN PERSUASION & UCE 2ND ANNUAL "CHRISTMAS IN SUMMER" - STOCKTON

8/8/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES BBQ (FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY) - SAN LEANDRO **** UPDATED ****

8/8/2009 - IMPALAS AND VIEJITOS - RENO

8/16/2009 - 3rd ANNUAL CALI SHOWDOWN - STOCKTON

8/23/2009 - LIFES FINEST ANNUAL BBQ - TBA

8/23/2009 -NUESTRO ESTILO SHOW AND SHINE- SUNNYVALE

8/30/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - COSTA MESA

8/30/2009 - IMAGINATIONS C.C. 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC - SACRAMENTO

9/5/2009 - CONVENTION CENTER DUB SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/12/2009 - VIEJITOS 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/13/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - Antioch
GOODGUYS 

5/30 - 31/2009 - 16TH SUMMER GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON

8/21 - 22/2009 - 23RD WEST COAST NATIONALS - PLEASANTON

11/14 - 15/2009 - 20TH AUTUMN GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

WHATS UP BROTHAS AND SISTAS WE WILL BE HAVING A BBQ AT HILLVIEW PARK ON MAY 2ND ON OCALA AND CAPITOL. THERE WILL BE A JUMPER FOR THE KIDS PINTAS AND FREE B.B.Q. JUST BRING YOUR OWN BEER. WILL BE THERE EARLY SO IF YOU WANT A NICE SPOT COME EARLY LAST YEAR IT GOT HELLA BACKED! WILL ALSO BE HAVIN A VOLLEYBALL TOURNAMENT SO IF YOU WANT SOME COME GET SOME LOL ALSO HAVE A PRIZE FOR THE WINNER . ALL CAR CLUBS ARE WELCOMED.... SO IF YOU FEEL LIKE HAVING SOME FUN AND FREE FOOD COME ON BY WILL BE THERE ALL DAY. PEACE.....


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

so is there any address for any of these shows or i have to drive all over to try and find lol thanks


> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Apr 8 2009, 03:39 PM~13520472
> *4/11/2009 - BOMBS UNITED III PICNIC - SAN JOSE
> 
> 4/19/2009 - 2ND ANNUAL MEMORIAL CAR SHOW FOR DERRICK WARD - BRISBANE
> ...


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

STOP LOWRIDER DISCRIMINATION NOW! BEFORE IT HIT'S YOUR TOWN! :yessad: :yes: :werd: :nicoderm: :h5: uffin: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=469718[/QUOTE]


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

I gotta do some pics at the BOMBS UNITED III PICNIC, wheres it gonna be at?? History park??:dunno:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

WHATS UP BROTHAS AND SISTAS WE WILL BE HAVING A BBQmay 2nd AT HILLVIEW PARK ON OCALA AND CAPITOL. THERE WILL BE A JUMPER FOR THE KIDS PINTAS AND FREE B.B.Q. JUST BRING YOUR OWN BEER. WILL BE THERE EARLY SO IF YOU WANT A NICE SPOT COME EARLY LAST YEAR IT GOT HELLA BACKED! WILL ALSO BE HAVIN A VOLLEYBALL TOURNAMENT SO IF YOU WANT SOME COME GET SOME LOL ALSO HAVE A PRIZE FOR THE WINNER . ALL CAR CLUBS ARE WELCOMED.... SO IF YOU FEEL LIKE HAVING SOME FUN AND FREE FOOD COME ON BY WILL BE THERE ALL DAY. PEACE.....


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Apr 9 2009, 08:30 AM~13526989
> *WHATS UP BROTHAS AND SISTAS WE WILL BE HAVING A BBQmay 2nd AT HILLVIEW PARK ON OCALA AND CAPITOL. THERE WILL BE A JUMPER FOR THE KIDS PINTAS AND FREE B.B.Q. JUST BRING YOUR OWN BEER. WILL BE THERE EARLY SO IF YOU WANT A NICE SPOT COME EARLY LAST YEAR IT GOT HELLA BACKED! WILL ALSO BE HAVIN A VOLLEYBALL TOURNAMENT SO IF YOU WANT SOME COME GET SOME LOL ALSO HAVE A PRIZE FOR THE WINNER . ALL CAR CLUBS ARE WELCOMED.... SO IF YOU FEEL LIKE HAVING SOME FUN AND FREE FOOD COME ON BY WILL BE THERE ALL DAY. PEACE.....
> *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@Apr 8 2009, 11:05 PM~13524839
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

WHATS UP BROTHAS AND SISTAS WE WILL BE HAVING A BBQmay 2nd AT HILLVIEW PARK ON OCALA AND CAPITOL. THERE WILL BE A JUMPER FOR THE KIDS PINTAS AND FREE B.B.Q. JUST BRING YOUR OWN BEER. WILL BE THERE EARLY SO IF YOU WANT A NICE SPOT COME EARLY LAST YEAR IT GOT HELLA BACKED! WILL ALSO BE HAVIN A VOLLEYBALL TOURNAMENT SO IF YOU WANT SOME COME GET SOME LOL ALSO HAVE A PRIZE FOR THE WINNER . ALL CAR CLUBS ARE WELCOMED.... SO IF YOU FEEL LIKE HAVING SOME FUN AND FREE FOOD COME ON BY WILL BE THERE ALL DAY. PEACE.....


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Apr 9 2009, 08:58 AM~13527252
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 8 2009, 11:59 PM~13525181
> *so is there any address for any of these shows  or i have to drive all over to try and find lol thanks
> *


If there is a link to the show then click the link ... if there is not a link then search for the show in shows & events ....


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

4/11/2009 - BOMBS UNITED III PICNIC - SAN JOSE

4/19/2009 - 2ND ANNUAL MEMORIAL CAR SHOW FOR DERRICK WARD - BRISBANE

4/25/2009 - LOW VINTAGE 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - HAYWARD

4/25/2009 - CROWN OF LIFE C.C. SHOW-N-SHINE - LATHROP

4/25/2009 - 39TH ANNUAL CHICANO PARK DAY CELEBRATION - SAN DIEGO

5/2/2009 - EAST SIDE RIDERS BBQ - SAN JOSE

5/2/2009 - CINCO DE MAYO PARADE & BBQ - MODESTO

5/2/2009 - MECHA DE PACIFIC 5TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - STOCKTON 

5/3/2009 - CINCO DE MAYO PICNIC @ OAK PARK - STOCKTON

5/3/2009 - 2ND ANNUAL CITY CRUISE - SAN FRANCISCO 

5/9/2009 - 8TH ANNUAL ARROYO HIGH SCHOOL CAR/MOTORCYCLE SHOW - SAN LORENZO

5/16/2009 - AZTEC CREATIONS 1ST ANNUAL BBQ - SAN JOSE

5/24/2009 - SOCIOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

5/31/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WATSONVILLE

5/31/2009 - UNION CITY LITTLE LEAGUE 50th ANNIVERSARY CARNIVAL/ CAR & BIKE SHOW - UNION CITY

6/14/2009 - DEVOTION C.C. 12TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

6/20/2009 - DUKE'S SCCO. MOVIE NIGHT @ CAPITOL DRIVE-IN - SAN JOSE

6/27/2009 - IMPALAS 10TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - CHICO

6/27/2009 - 3RD ANNUAL LAY-IT-LOW PICNIC - TURLOCK

7/4/2009 - ANTIGUOS 2ND ANNUAL SUMMER PICNIC - SAN JOSE

7/12/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WOODLAND

7/18/2009- NEW STYLE & IMPALAS 12 ANNUAL FUN N THE SUN BBQ - MODESTO

7/25/2009 - ALL CAR CLUB BBQ - SAN JOSE 

8/1/2009 - MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW - MERCED

8/2/2009 - BROWN PERSUASION & UCE 2ND ANNUAL "CHRISTMAS IN SUMMER" - STOCKTON

8/8/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES BBQ (FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY) - SAN LEANDRO **** UPDATED ****

8/8/2009 - IMPALAS AND VIEJITOS - RENO

8/16/2009 - 3rd ANNUAL CALI SHOWDOWN - STOCKTON

8/23/2009 - LIFES FINEST ANNUAL BBQ - TBA

8/23/2009 -NUESTRO ESTILO SHOW AND SHINE- SUNNYVALE

8/30/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - COSTA MESA

8/30/2009 - IMAGINATIONS C.C. 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC - SACRAMENTO

9/5/2009 - CONVENTION CENTER DUB SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/12/2009 - VIEJITOS 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/13/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - Antioch



GOODGUYS 

5/30 - 31/2009 - 16TH SUMMER GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON

8/21 - 22/2009 - 23RD WEST COAST NATIONALS - PLEASANTON

11/14 - 15/2009 - 20TH AUTUMN GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Apr 8 2009, 04:39 PM~13520472
> *4/11/2009 - BOMBS UNITED III PICNIC - SAN JOSE
> 
> 4/19/2009 - 2ND ANNUAL MEMORIAL CAR SHOW FOR DERRICK WARD - BRISBANE
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Apr 9 2009, 10:03 AM~13527792
> *
> *


what time will you be there saturday bro??


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Apr 9 2009, 08:58 AM~13527252
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

4/11/2009 - BOMBS UNITED III PICNIC - SAN JOSE

4/19/2009 - 2ND ANNUAL MEMORIAL CAR SHOW FOR DERRICK WARD - BRISBANE

4/25/2009 - LOW VINTAGE 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - HAYWARD

4/25/2009 - CROWN OF LIFE C.C. SHOW-N-SHINE - LATHROP

4/25/2009 - 39TH ANNUAL CHICANO PARK DAY CELEBRATION - SAN DIEGO

5/2/2009 - EAST SIDE RIDERS BBQ - SAN JOSE

5/2/2009 - CINCO DE MAYO PARADE & BBQ - MODESTO

5/2/2009 - MECHA DE PACIFIC 5TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - STOCKTON 

5/3/2009 - CINCO DE MAYO PICNIC @ OAK PARK - STOCKTON

5/3/2009 - 2ND ANNUAL CITY CRUISE - SAN FRANCISCO 

5/9/2009 - 8TH ANNUAL ARROYO HIGH SCHOOL CAR/MOTORCYCLE SHOW - SAN LORENZO

5/16/2009 - AZTEC CREATIONS 1ST ANNUAL BBQ - SAN JOSE

5/24/2009 - SOCIOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

5/31/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WATSONVILLE

5/31/2009 - UNION CITY LITTLE LEAGUE 50th ANNIVERSARY CARNIVAL/ CAR & BIKE SHOW - UNION CITY

6/14/2009 - DEVOTION C.C. 12TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

6/20/2009 - DUKE'S SCCO. MOVIE NIGHT @ CAPITOL DRIVE-IN - SAN JOSE

6/27/2009 - IMPALAS 10TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - CHICO

6/27/2009 - 3RD ANNUAL LAY-IT-LOW PICNIC - TURLOCK

7/4/2009 - ANTIGUOS 2ND ANNUAL SUMMER PICNIC - SAN JOSE

7/12/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WOODLAND

7/18/2009- NEW STYLE & IMPALAS 12 ANNUAL FUN N THE SUN BBQ - MODESTO

7/25/2009 - ALL CAR CLUB BBQ - SAN JOSE 

8/1/2009 - MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW - MERCED

8/2/2009 - BROWN PERSUASION & UCE 2ND ANNUAL "CHRISTMAS IN SUMMER" - STOCKTON

8/8/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES BBQ (FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY) - SAN LEANDRO **** UPDATED ****

8/8/2009 - IMPALAS AND VIEJITOS - RENO

8/16/2009 - 3rd ANNUAL CALI SHOWDOWN - STOCKTON

8/23/2009 - LIFES FINEST ANNUAL BBQ - TBA

8/23/2009 -NUESTRO ESTILO SHOW AND SHINE- SUNNYVALE

8/30/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - COSTA MESA

8/30/2009 - IMAGINATIONS C.C. 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC - SACRAMENTO

9/5/2009 - CONVENTION CENTER DUB SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/12/2009 - VIEJITOS 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/13/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - Antioch



GOODGUYS 

5/30 - 31/2009 - 16TH SUMMER GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON

8/21 - 22/2009 - 23RD WEST COAST NATIONALS - PLEASANTON

11/14 - 15/2009 - 20TH AUTUMN GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## STDY~DPN~68 (Aug 7, 2008)

TTT FOR NORTHERN CALIFAS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Apr 9 2009, 10:15 AM~13527901
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

4/11/2009 - BOMBS UNITED III PICNIC - SAN JOSE

4/19/2009 - 2ND ANNUAL MEMORIAL CAR SHOW FOR DERRICK WARD - BRISBANE

4/25/2009 - LOW VINTAGE 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - HAYWARD

4/25/2009 - CROWN OF LIFE C.C. SHOW-N-SHINE - LATHROP

4/25/2009 - 39TH ANNUAL CHICANO PARK DAY CELEBRATION - SAN DIEGO

5/2/2009 - EAST SIDE RIDERS BBQ - SAN JOSE

5/2/2009 - CINCO DE MAYO PARADE & BBQ - MODESTO

5/2/2009 - MECHA DE PACIFIC 5TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - STOCKTON 

5/3/2009 - CINCO DE MAYO PICNIC @ OAK PARK - STOCKTON

5/3/2009 - 2ND ANNUAL CITY CRUISE - SAN FRANCISCO 

5/9/2009 - 8TH ANNUAL ARROYO HIGH SCHOOL CAR/MOTORCYCLE SHOW - SAN LORENZO

5/16/2009 - AZTEC CREATIONS 1ST ANNUAL BBQ - SAN JOSE

5/24/2009 - SOCIOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

5/31/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WATSONVILLE

5/31/2009 - UNION CITY LITTLE LEAGUE 50th ANNIVERSARY CARNIVAL/ CAR & BIKE SHOW - UNION CITY

6/14/2009 - DEVOTION C.C. 12TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

6/20/2009 - DUKE'S SCCO. MOVIE NIGHT @ CAPITOL DRIVE-IN - SAN JOSE

6/27/2009 - IMPALAS 10TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - CHICO

6/27/2009 - 3RD ANNUAL LAY-IT-LOW PICNIC - TURLOCK

7/4/2009 - ANTIGUOS 2ND ANNUAL SUMMER PICNIC - SAN JOSE

7/12/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WOODLAND

7/18/2009- NEW STYLE & IMPALAS 12 ANNUAL FUN N THE SUN BBQ - MODESTO

7/25/2009 - ALL CAR CLUB BBQ - SAN JOSE 

8/1/2009 - MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW - MERCED

8/2/2009 - BROWN PERSUASION & UCE 2ND ANNUAL "CHRISTMAS IN SUMMER" - STOCKTON

8/8/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES BBQ (FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY) - SAN LEANDRO **** UPDATED ****

8/8/2009 - IMPALAS AND VIEJITOS - RENO

8/16/2009 - 3rd ANNUAL CALI SHOWDOWN - STOCKTON

8/23/2009 - LIFES FINEST ANNUAL BBQ - TBA

8/23/2009 -NUESTRO ESTILO SHOW AND SHINE- SUNNYVALE

8/30/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - COSTA MESA

8/30/2009 - IMAGINATIONS C.C. 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC - SACRAMENTO

9/5/2009 - CONVENTION CENTER DUB SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/12/2009 - VIEJITOS 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/13/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - Antioch





GOODGUYS 

5/30 - 31/2009 - 16TH SUMMER GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON

8/21 - 22/2009 - 23RD WEST COAST NATIONALS - PLEASANTON

11/14 - 15/2009 - 20TH AUTUMN GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

4/19/2009 - 2ND ANNUAL MEMORIAL CAR SHOW FOR DERRICK WARD - BRISBANE

4/25/2009 - LOW VINTAGE 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - HAYWARD

4/25/2009 - CROWN OF LIFE C.C. SHOW-N-SHINE - LATHROP

4/25/2009 - 39TH ANNUAL CHICANO PARK DAY CELEBRATION - SAN DIEGO

5/2/2009 - EAST SIDE RIDERS BBQ - SAN JOSE

5/2/2009 - CINCO DE MAYO PARADE & BBQ - MODESTO

5/2/2009 - MECHA DE PACIFIC 5TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - STOCKTON 

5/3/2009 - CINCO DE MAYO PICNIC @ OAK PARK - STOCKTON

5/3/2009 - 2ND ANNUAL CITY CRUISE - SAN FRANCISCO 

5/9/2009 - 8TH ANNUAL ARROYO HIGH SCHOOL CAR/MOTORCYCLE SHOW - SAN LORENZO

5/16/2009 - AZTEC CREATIONS 1ST ANNUAL BBQ - SAN JOSE

5/24/2009 - SOCIOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

5/31/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WATSONVILLE

5/31/2009 - UNION CITY LITTLE LEAGUE 50th ANNIVERSARY CARNIVAL/ CAR & BIKE SHOW - UNION CITY

6/14/2009 - DEVOTION C.C. 12TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

6/20/2009 - DUKE'S SCCO. MOVIE NIGHT @ CAPITOL DRIVE-IN - SAN JOSE

6/27/2009 - IMPALAS 10TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - CHICO

6/27/2009 - 3RD ANNUAL LAY-IT-LOW PICNIC - TURLOCK

7/4/2009 - ANTIGUOS 2ND ANNUAL SUMMER PICNIC - SAN JOSE

7/12/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WOODLAND

7/18/2009- NEW STYLE & IMPALAS 12 ANNUAL FUN N THE SUN BBQ - MODESTO

7/25/2009 - ALL CAR CLUB BBQ - SAN JOSE 

8/1/2009 - MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW - MERCED

8/2/2009 - BROWN PERSUASION & UCE 2ND ANNUAL "CHRISTMAS IN SUMMER" - STOCKTON

8/8/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES BBQ (FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY) - SAN LEANDRO **** UPDATED ****

8/8/2009 - IMPALAS AND VIEJITOS - RENO

8/16/2009 - 3rd ANNUAL CALI SHOWDOWN - STOCKTON

8/23/2009 - LIFES FINEST ANNUAL BBQ - TBA

8/23/2009 -NUESTRO ESTILO SHOW AND SHINE- SUNNYVALE

8/30/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - COSTA MESA

8/30/2009 - IMAGINATIONS C.C. 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC - SACRAMENTO

9/5/2009 - CONVENTION CENTER DUB SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/12/2009 - VIEJITOS 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/13/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - Antioch



GOODGUYS 

5/30 - 31/2009 - 16TH SUMMER GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON

8/21 - 22/2009 - 23RD WEST COAST NATIONALS - PLEASANTON

11/14 - 15/2009 - 20TH AUTUMN GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Apr 15 2009, 07:58 AM~13582632
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for posting the flier bro


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@Apr 15 2009, 04:15 PM~13586653
> *thanks for posting the flier bro
> *


of course bro. gotta spread the word


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

4/19/2009 - 2ND ANNUAL MEMORIAL CAR SHOW FOR DERRICK WARD - BRISBANE

4/25/2009 - LOW VINTAGE 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - HAYWARD

4/25/2009 - CROWN OF LIFE C.C. SHOW-N-SHINE - LATHROP

4/25/2009 - 39TH ANNUAL CHICANO PARK DAY CELEBRATION - SAN DIEGO

5/2/2009 - EAST SIDE RIDERS BBQ - SAN JOSE

5/2/2009 - CINCO DE MAYO PARADE & BBQ - MODESTO

5/2/2009 - MECHA DE PACIFIC 5TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - STOCKTON 

5/3/2009 - CINCO DE MAYO PICNIC @ OAK PARK - STOCKTON

5/3/2009 - 2ND ANNUAL CITY CRUISE - SAN FRANCISCO 

5/9/2009 - 8TH ANNUAL ARROYO HIGH SCHOOL CAR/MOTORCYCLE SHOW - SAN LORENZO

5/16/2009 - AZTEC CREATIONS 1ST ANNUAL BBQ - SAN JOSE

5/17/2009 - CAR WASH FOR SANDRA CANTU - STOCKTON

5/24/2009 - SOCIOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

5/31/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WATSONVILLE

5/31/2009 - UNION CITY LITTLE LEAGUE 50th ANNIVERSARY CARNIVAL/ CAR & BIKE SHOW - UNION CITY

6/14/2009 - DEVOTION C.C. 12TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

6/20/2009 - DUKE'S SCCO. MOVIE NIGHT @ CAPITOL DRIVE-IN - SAN JOSE

6/27/2009 - IMPALAS 10TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - CHICO

6/27/2009 - 3RD ANNUAL LAY-IT-LOW PICNIC - TURLOCK

7/4/2009 - ANTIGUOS 2ND ANNUAL SUMMER PICNIC - SAN JOSE

7/12/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WOODLAND

7/18/2009- NEW STYLE & IMPALAS 12 ANNUAL FUN N THE SUN BBQ - MODESTO

7/25/2009 - ALL CAR CLUB BBQ - SAN JOSE 

8/1/2009 - MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW - MERCED

8/2/2009 - BROWN PERSUASION & UCE 2ND ANNUAL "CHRISTMAS IN SUMMER" - STOCKTON

8/8/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES BBQ (FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY) - SAN LEANDRO **** UPDATED ****

8/8/2009 - IMPALAS AND VIEJITOS - RENO

8/16/2009 - 3rd ANNUAL CALI SHOWDOWN - STOCKTON

8/23/2009 - LIFES FINEST ANNUAL BBQ - TBA

8/23/2009 -NUESTRO ESTILO SHOW AND SHINE- SUNNYVALE

8/30/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - COSTA MESA

8/30/2009 - IMAGINATIONS C.C. 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC - SACRAMENTO

9/5/2009 - CONVENTION CENTER DUB SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/12/2009 - VIEJITOS 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/13/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - Antioch



GOODGUYS 

5/30 - 31/2009 - 16TH SUMMER GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON

8/21 - 22/2009 - 23RD WEST COAST NATIONALS - PLEASANTON

11/14 - 15/2009 - 20TH AUTUMN GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ttt


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Just finished flyer...


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Apr 18 2009, 02:35 PM~13616116
> *Just finished flyer...
> 
> 
> ...


tight shit, flyer looks real nice, good job :thumbsup:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Apr 18 2009, 02:35 PM~13616116
> *Just finished flyer...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

T T T 4 NORTE CALIFAS


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Apr 18 2009, 02:35 PM~13616116
> *Just finished flyer...
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

4/25/2009 - LOW VINTAGE 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - HAYWARD

4/25/2009 - CROWN OF LIFE C.C. SHOW-N-SHINE - LATHROP

4/25/2009 - 39TH ANNUAL CHICANO PARK DAY CELEBRATION - SAN DIEGO

5/2/2009 - EAST SIDE RIDERS BBQ - SAN JOSE

5/2/2009 - CINCO DE MAYO PARADE & BBQ - MODESTO

5/2/2009 - MECHA DE PACIFIC 5TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - STOCKTON 

5/3/2009 - CINCO DE MAYO PICNIC @ OAK PARK - STOCKTON

5/3/2009 - 2ND ANNUAL CITY CRUISE - SAN FRANCISCO 

5/9/2009 - 8TH ANNUAL ARROYO HIGH SCHOOL CAR/MOTORCYCLE SHOW - SAN LORENZO

5/16/2009 - AZTEC CREATIONS 1ST ANNUAL BBQ - SAN JOSE

5/17/2009 - CAR WASH FOR SANDRA CANTU - STOCKTON

5/24/2009 - SOCIOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

5/31/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WATSONVILLE

5/31/2009 - UNION CITY LITTLE LEAGUE 50th ANNIVERSARY CARNIVAL/ CAR & BIKE SHOW - UNION CITY

6/14/2009 - DEVOTION C.C. 12TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

6/20/2009 - DUKE'S SCCO. MOVIE NIGHT @ CAPITOL DRIVE-IN - SAN JOSE

6/27/2009 - IMPALAS 10TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - CHICO

6/27/2009 - 3RD ANNUAL LAY-IT-LOW PICNIC - TURLOCK

7/4/2009 - ANTIGUOS 2ND ANNUAL SUMMER PICNIC - SAN JOSE

7/12/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WOODLAND

7/18/2009- NEW STYLE & IMPALAS 12 ANNUAL FUN N THE SUN BBQ - MODESTO

7/25/2009 - ALL CAR CLUB BBQ - SAN JOSE 

8/1/2009 - MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW - MERCED

8/2/2009 - BROWN PERSUASION & UCE 2ND ANNUAL "CHRISTMAS IN SUMMER" - STOCKTON

8/8/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES BBQ (FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY) - SAN LEANDRO **** UPDATED ****

8/8/2009 - IMPALAS AND VIEJITOS - RENO

8/16/2009 - 3rd ANNUAL CALI SHOWDOWN - STOCKTON

8/23/2009 - LIFES FINEST ANNUAL BBQ - TBA

8/23/2009 -NUESTRO ESTILO SHOW AND SHINE- SUNNYVALE

8/30/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - COSTA MESA

8/30/2009 - IMAGINATIONS C.C. 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC - SACRAMENTO

9/5/2009 - CONVENTION CENTER DUB SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/12/2009 - VIEJITOS 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/13/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - Antioch




GOODGUYS 

5/30 - 31/2009 - 16TH SUMMER GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON

8/21 - 22/2009 - 23RD WEST COAST NATIONALS - PLEASANTON

11/14 - 15/2009 - 20TH AUTUMN GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)




----------



## fleetwood cruizer (Feb 1, 2009)

SACRAMENTO WHATS UP FOR CINCO DE MAYO? everyone cruising out of town this year? :dunno:


----------



## Capital City Ent. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

5/2/2009 - EAST SIDE RIDERS BBQ - SAN JOSE

5/2/2009 - CINCO DE MAYO PARADE & BBQ - MODESTO

5/2/2009 - MECHA DE PACIFIC 5TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - STOCKTON 

5/3/2009 - CINCO DE MAYO PICNIC @ OAK PARK - STOCKTON

5/3/2009 - 2ND ANNUAL CITY CRUISE - SAN FRANCISCO 

5/9/2009 - 8TH ANNUAL ARROYO HIGH SCHOOL CAR/MOTORCYCLE SHOW - SAN LORENZO

5/16/2009 - AZTEC CREATIONS 1ST ANNUAL BBQ - SAN JOSE

5/17/2009 - CAR WASH FOR SANDRA CANTU - STOCKTON

5/24/2009 - SOCIOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

5/31/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WATSONVILLE

5/31/2009 - UNION CITY LITTLE LEAGUE 50th ANNIVERSARY CARNIVAL/ CAR & BIKE SHOW - UNION CITY

6/14/2009 - DEVOTION C.C. 12TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

6/20/2009 - DUKE'S SCCO. MOVIE NIGHT @ CAPITOL DRIVE-IN - SAN JOSE

6/27/2009 - IMPALAS 10TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - CHICO

6/27/2009 - 3RD ANNUAL LAY-IT-LOW PICNIC - TURLOCK

7/4/2009 - ANTIGUOS 2ND ANNUAL SUMMER PICNIC - SAN JOSE

7/12/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WOODLAND

7/18/2009- NEW STYLE & IMPALAS 12 ANNUAL FUN N THE SUN BBQ - MODESTO

7/25/2009 - ALL CAR CLUB BBQ - SAN JOSE 

8/1/2009 - MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW - MERCED

8/2/2009 - BROWN PERSUASION & UCE 2ND ANNUAL "CHRISTMAS IN SUMMER" - STOCKTON

8/8/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES BBQ (FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY) - SAN LEANDRO **** UPDATED ****

8/8/2009 - IMPALAS AND VIEJITOS - RENO

8/16/2009 - 3rd ANNUAL CALI SHOWDOWN - STOCKTON

8/23/2009 - LIFES FINEST ANNUAL BBQ - TBA

8/23/2009 -NUESTRO ESTILO SHOW AND SHINE- SUNNYVALE

8/30/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - COSTA MESA

8/30/2009 - IMAGINATIONS C.C. 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC - SACRAMENTO

9/5/2009 - CONVENTION CENTER DUB SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/12/2009 - VIEJITOS 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/13/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - Antioch



GOODGUYS 

5/30 - 31/2009 - 16TH SUMMER GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON

8/21 - 22/2009 - 23RD WEST COAST NATIONALS - PLEASANTON

11/14 - 15/2009 - 20TH AUTUMN GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON


----------



## imp63ss (Feb 10, 2004)




----------



## Bagged Sixty8 (Feb 3, 2009)

week!!!!:thumbsup: 
















 

All are welcome.... It's a family affair!!!! Come and enjoy....
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 20 2009, 10:29 PM~13638699
> *T T T 4 NORTE CALIFAS
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bagged Sixty8_@Apr 28 2009, 10:48 PM~13725090
> *week!!!!:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...



YES SIR !!!!!!


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bagged Sixty8_@Apr 28 2009, 10:48 PM~13725090
> *week!!!!:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lay m low (Apr 10, 2009)

Memorial Birthday Bar B Que 
For one of our fallen soldiers of the Lay M Low EPA Chapter. Whom passed away earlier this year
"BIG MUFF". 
All car clubs are invited.
Location: Jack Farrell Park on Fordham in Esat Palo Alto, Calif. 
July 19th 2009 11am - 6pm


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

5/2/2009 - EAST SIDE RIDERS BBQ - SAN JOSE

5/2/2009 - CINCO DE MAYO PARADE & BBQ - MODESTO

5/2/2009 - MECHA DE PACIFIC 5TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - STOCKTON 

5/3/2009 - CINCO DE MAYO PICNIC @ OAK PARK - STOCKTON

5/3/2009 - 2ND ANNUAL CITY CRUISE - SAN FRANCISCO 

5/9/2009 - 8TH ANNUAL ARROYO HIGH SCHOOL CAR/MOTORCYCLE SHOW - SAN LORENZO

5/16/2009 - AZTEC CREATIONS 1ST ANNUAL BBQ - SAN JOSE

5/17/2009 - CAR WASH FOR SANDRA CANTU - STOCKTON

5/24/2009 - SOCIOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

5/31/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WATSONVILLE

5/31/2009 - UNION CITY LITTLE LEAGUE 50th ANNIVERSARY CARNIVAL/ CAR & BIKE SHOW - UNION CITY

6/14/2009 - DEVOTION C.C. 12TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

6/20/2009 - DUKE'S SCCO. MOVIE NIGHT @ CAPITOL DRIVE-IN - SAN JOSE

6/27/2009 - IMPALAS 10TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - CHICO

6/27/2009 - 3RD ANNUAL LAY-IT-LOW PICNIC - TURLOCK

7/4/2009 - ANTIGUOS 2ND ANNUAL SUMMER PICNIC - SAN JOSE

7/12/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WOODLAND

7/18/2009- NEW STYLE & IMPALAS 12 ANNUAL FUN N THE SUN BBQ - MODESTO

7/19/2009 - MEMORIAL BIRTHDAY BBQ "BIG MUFF" - EAST PALO ALTO

7/25/2009 - ALL CAR CLUB BBQ - SAN JOSE 

8/1/2009 - MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW - MERCED

8/2/2009 - BROWN PERSUASION & UCE 2ND ANNUAL "CHRISTMAS IN SUMMER" - STOCKTON

8/8/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES BBQ (FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY) - SAN LEANDRO **** UPDATED ****

8/8/2009 - IMPALAS AND VIEJITOS - RENO

8/16/2009 - 3rd ANNUAL CALI SHOWDOWN - STOCKTON

8/23/2009 - LIFES FINEST ANNUAL BBQ - TBA

8/23/2009 -NUESTRO ESTILO SHOW AND SHINE- SUNNYVALE

8/30/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - COSTA MESA

8/30/2009 - IMAGINATIONS C.C. 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC - SACRAMENTO

9/5/2009 - CONVENTION CENTER DUB SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/12/2009 - VIEJITOS 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/13/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - Antioch



GOODGUYS 

5/30 - 31/2009 - 16TH SUMMER GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON

8/21 - 22/2009 - 23RD WEST COAST NATIONALS - PLEASANTON

11/14 - 15/2009 - 20TH AUTUMN GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON



**** IN PROGRESS **** 


6/6/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES 1ST ANNUAL CAR SHOW (SAN LEANDRO HIGH) - SAN LEANDRO


----------



## maldonados650rep (Mar 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lay m low_@Apr 29 2009, 02:29 PM~13731818
> *Memorial Birthday Bar B Que
> For one of our fallen soldiers of the Lay M Low EPA Chapter.  Whom passed away earlier this year
> "BIG MUFF".
> ...



good look might head out there bring the impalas out


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 20 2009, 11:29 PM~13638699
> *T T T 4 NORTE CALIFAS
> *


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lay m low_@Apr 29 2009, 02:29 PM~13731818
> *Memorial Birthday Bar B Que
> For one of our fallen soldiers of the Lay M Low EPA Chapter.  Whom passed away earlier this year
> "BIG MUFF".
> ...


We will be out there ....


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Apr 29 2009, 09:33 PM~13736421
> *5/2/2009 - EAST SIDE RIDERS BBQ - SAN JOSE
> 
> 5/2/2009 - CINCO DE MAYO PARADE & BBQ - MODESTO
> ...


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

5/2/2009 - EAST SIDE RIDERS BBQ - SAN JOSE

5/2/2009 - CINCO DE MAYO PARADE & BBQ - MODESTO

5/2/2009 - MECHA DE PACIFIC 5TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - STOCKTON

5/3/2009 - CINCO DE MAYO PICNIC @ OAK PARK - STOCKTON

5/3/2009 - 2ND ANNUAL CITY CRUISE - SAN FRANCISCO

5/9/2009 - 8TH ANNUAL ARROYO HIGH SCHOOL CAR/MOTORCYCLE SHOW - SAN LORENZO

5/16/2009 - AZTEC CREATIONS 1ST ANNUAL BBQ - SAN JOSE

5/17/2009 - CAR WASH FOR SANDRA CANTU - STOCKTON

5/24/2009 - SOCIOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

5/31/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WATSONVILLE

5/31/2009 - UNION CITY LITTLE LEAGUE 50th ANNIVERSARY CARNIVAL/ CAR & BIKE SHOW - UNION CITY

6/13/2009 - Sandra Cantu Memorial CAR SHOW at WEST VALLEY MALL - TRACY

6/14/2009 - DEVOTION C.C. 12TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

6/20/2009 - DUKE'S SCCO. MOVIE NIGHT @ CAPITOL DRIVE-IN - SAN JOSE

6/27/2009 - IMPALAS 10TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - CHICO

6/27/2009 - 3RD ANNUAL LAY-IT-LOW PICNIC - TURLOCK

7/4/2009 - ANTIGUOS 2ND ANNUAL SUMMER PICNIC - SAN JOSE

7/12/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WOODLAND

7/18/2009- NEW STYLE & IMPALAS 12 ANNUAL FUN N THE SUN BBQ - MODESTO

7/19/2009 - MEMORIAL BIRTHDAY BBQ "BIG MUFF" - EAST PALO ALTO

7/25/2009 - ALL CAR CLUB BBQ - SAN JOSE

8/1/2009 - MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW - MERCED

8/2/2009 - BROWN PERSUASION & UCE 2ND ANNUAL "CHRISTMAS IN SUMMER" - STOCKTON

8/8/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES BBQ (FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY) - SAN LEANDRO **** UPDATED ****

8/8/2009 - IMPALAS AND VIEJITOS - RENO

8/16/2009 - 3rd ANNUAL CALI SHOWDOWN - STOCKTON

8/23/2009 - LIFES FINEST ANNUAL BBQ - TBA

8/23/2009 -NUESTRO ESTILO SHOW AND SHINE- SUNNYVALE

8/30/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - COSTA MESA

8/30/2009 - IMAGINATIONS C.C. 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC - SACRAMENTO

9/5/2009 - CONVENTION CENTER DUB SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/12/2009 - VIEJITOS 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/13/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - Antioch



GOODGUYS

5/30 - 31/2009 - 16TH SUMMER GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON

8/21 - 22/2009 - 23RD WEST COAST NATIONALS - PLEASANTON

11/14 - 15/2009 - 20TH AUTUMN GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON



**** IN PROGRESS ****


6/6/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES 1ST ANNUAL CAR SHOW (SAN LEANDRO HIGH) - SAN LEANDRO


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

GRANDE C.C .....WE'RE JUST FINISHING UP ON CONFIRMING THE DATES....


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

THE SANDRA CANTU MEMORIAL CAR SHOW IS GOING TO BE JUNE 13 AT WEST VALLY MALL IN TRACY CA. NORTH PARKING LOT NEXT TO GOTCHALKS. SHOW IS FROM 10am TO 4pm, MOVE IN 6:30 TO 10:00am VENDORS WELCOME. ANY MORE INFO FEEL FREE TO PM MYSELF OR CADILLAC SLIM FOR MORE INFO.... FLIERS BEING POSTED SOON PRE-REG AVAILABLE


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Apr 30 2009, 07:51 PM~13748606
> *THE SANDRA CANTU MEMORIAL CAR SHOW IS GOING TO BE JUNE 13 AT WEST VALLY MALL IN TRACY CA. NORTH PARKING LOT NEXT TO GOTCHALKS. SHOW IS FROM 10am TO 4pm, MOVE IN 6:30 TO 10:00am VENDORS WELCOME. ANY MORE INFO FEEL FREE TO PM MYSELF OR CADILLAC SLIM FOR MORE INFO.... FLIERS BEING POSTED SOON PRE-REG AVAILABLE
> *


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

5/2/2009 - EAST SIDE RIDERS BBQ - SAN JOSE

5/2/2009 - CINCO DE MAYO PARADE & BBQ - MODESTO

5/2/2009 - MECHA DE PACIFIC 5TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - STOCKTON 

5/3/2009 - CINCO DE MAYO PICNIC @ OAK PARK - STOCKTON

5/3/2009 - 2ND ANNUAL CITY CRUISE - SAN FRANCISCO 

5/9/2009 - 8TH ANNUAL ARROYO HIGH SCHOOL CAR/MOTORCYCLE SHOW - SAN LORENZO

5/16/2009 - AZTEC CREATIONS 1ST ANNUAL BBQ - SAN JOSE

5/17/2009 - CAR WASH FOR SANDRA CANTU - STOCKTON

5/24/2009 - SOCIOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

5/31/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WATSONVILLE

5/31/2009 - UNION CITY LITTLE LEAGUE 50th ANNIVERSARY CARNIVAL/ CAR & BIKE SHOW - UNION CITY

6/13/2009 - SANDRA CANTU MEMORIAL CAR SHOW - TRACY

6/14/2009 - DEVOTION C.C. 12TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

6/20/2009 - DUKE'S SCCO. MOVIE NIGHT @ CAPITOL DRIVE-IN - SAN JOSE

6/27/2009 - IMPALAS 10TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - CHICO

6/27/2009 - 3RD ANNUAL LAY-IT-LOW PICNIC - TURLOCK

7/4/2009 - ANTIGUOS 2ND ANNUAL SUMMER PICNIC - SAN JOSE

7/12/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WOODLAND

7/18/2009- NEW STYLE & IMPALAS 12 ANNUAL FUN N THE SUN BBQ - MODESTO

7/19/2009 - MEMORIAL BIRTHDAY BBQ "BIG MUFF" - EAST PALO ALTO

7/25/2009 - ALL CAR CLUB BBQ - SAN JOSE 

8/1/2009 - MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW - MERCED

8/2/2009 - BROWN PERSUASION & UCE 2ND ANNUAL "CHRISTMAS IN SUMMER" - STOCKTON

8/8/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES BBQ (FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY) - SAN LEANDRO **** UPDATED ****

8/8/2009 - IMPALAS AND VIEJITOS - RENO

8/16/2009 - 3rd ANNUAL CALI SHOWDOWN - STOCKTON

8/23/2009 - LIFES FINEST ANNUAL BBQ - TBA

8/23/2009 -NUESTRO ESTILO SHOW AND SHINE- SUNNYVALE

8/30/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - COSTA MESA

8/30/2009 - IMAGINATIONS C.C. 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC - SACRAMENTO

9/5/2009 - CONVENTION CENTER DUB SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/12/2009 - VIEJITOS 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/13/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - Antioch




GOODGUYS 

5/30 - 31/2009 - 16TH SUMMER GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON

8/21 - 22/2009 - 23RD WEST COAST NATIONALS - PLEASANTON

11/14 - 15/2009 - 20TH AUTUMN GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON




**** IN PROGRESS **** 


6/6/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES 1ST ANNUAL CAR SHOW (SAN LEANDRO HIGH) - SAN LEANDRO


----------



## FatAl 63 (Aug 7, 2007)

5/2/2009 - MECHA DE PACIFIC 5TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - STOCKTON 
*Rain or Shine* for tomorrow :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> what the deal with this is there a cost to walk in is it all style cars or is it rods???thanks for the info


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> > what the deal with this is there a cost to walk in is it all style cars or is it rods???thanks for the info
> 
> 
> i might go....


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

yeah thats what iam saying just so i dont have to drive to go to anything else i know iam lazy


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 1 2009, 02:14 PM~13757029
> *yeah thats what iam saying  just so i dont have to drive  to go to anything else  i know iam lazy
> *


yeah i know ... there is a little show in san carlos too ....


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 1 2009, 10:53 AM~13754344
> *5/2/2009 - EAST SIDE RIDERS BBQ - SAN JOSE
> 
> 5/2/2009 - CINCO DE MAYO PARADE & BBQ - MODESTO
> ...


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

5/2/2009 - EAST SIDE RIDERS BBQ - SAN JOSE

5/2/2009 - CINCO DE MAYO PARADE & BBQ - MODESTO

5/2/2009 - MECHA DE PACIFIC 5TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - STOCKTON

5/3/2009 - CINCO DE MAYO PICNIC @ OAK PARK - STOCKTON

5/3/2009 - 2ND ANNUAL CITY CRUISE - SAN FRANCISCO

5/9/2009 - 8TH ANNUAL ARROYO HIGH SCHOOL CAR/MOTORCYCLE SHOW - SAN LORENZO

5/16/2009 - AZTEC CREATIONS 1ST ANNUAL BBQ - SAN JOSE

5/17/2009 - CAR WASH FOR SANDRA CANTU - TRACY

5/24/2009 - SOCIOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

5/31/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WATSONVILLE

5/31/2009 - UNION CITY LITTLE LEAGUE 50th ANNIVERSARY CARNIVAL/ CAR & BIKE SHOW - UNION CITY

6/13/2009 - Sandra Cantu Memorial CAR SHOW at WEST VALLEY MALL - TRACY

6/14/2009 - DEVOTION C.C. 12TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

6/20/2009 - DUKE'S SCCO. MOVIE NIGHT @ CAPITOL DRIVE-IN - SAN JOSE

6/27/2009 - IMPALAS 10TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - CHICO

6/27/2009 - 3RD ANNUAL LAY-IT-LOW PICNIC - TURLOCK

7/4/2009 - ANTIGUOS 2ND ANNUAL SUMMER PICNIC - SAN JOSE

7/12/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WOODLAND

7/18/2009- NEW STYLE & IMPALAS 12 ANNUAL FUN N THE SUN BBQ - MODESTO

7/19/2009 - MEMORIAL BIRTHDAY BBQ "BIG MUFF" - EAST PALO ALTO

7/25/2009 - ALL CAR CLUB BBQ - SAN JOSE

8/1/2009 - ALL CAR CLUB BBQ - @ BAYLANDS PARK

8/1/2009 - MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW - MERCED

8/2/2009 - BROWN PERSUASION & UCE 2ND ANNUAL "CHRISTMAS IN SUMMER" - STOCKTON

8/8/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES BBQ (FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY) - SAN LEANDRO **** UPDATED ****

8/8/2009 - IMPALAS AND VIEJITOS - RENO

8/16/2009 - 3rd ANNUAL CALI SHOWDOWN - STOCKTON

8/23/2009 - LIFES FINEST ANNUAL BBQ - TBA

8/23/2009 -NUESTRO ESTILO SHOW AND SHINE- SUNNYVALE

8/30/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - COSTA MESA

8/30/2009 - IMAGINATIONS C.C. 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC - SACRAMENTO

9/5/2009 - CONVENTION CENTER DUB SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/12/2009 - VIEJITOS 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/13/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - Antioch



GOODGUYS

5/30 - 31/2009 - 16TH SUMMER GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON

8/21 - 22/2009 - 23RD WEST COAST NATIONALS - PLEASANTON

11/14 - 15/2009 - 20TH AUTUMN GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON



**** IN PROGRESS ****


6/6/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES 1ST ANNUAL CAR SHOW (SAN LEANDRO HIGH) - SAN LEANDRO

THE SANDRA CANTU MEMORIAL CAR SHOW IS GOING TO BE JUNE 13 AT WEST VALLY MALL IN TRACY CA. NORTH PARKING LOT NEXT TO GOTCHALKS. SHOW IS FROM 10am TO 4pm, MOVE IN 6:30 TO 10:00am VENDORS WELCOME. ANY MORE INFO FEEL FREE TO PM MYSELF OR CADILLAC SLIM FOR MORE INFO.... FLIERS BEING POSTED SOON PRE-REG AVAILABL


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

5/2/2009 - EAST SIDE RIDERS BBQ - SAN JOSE

5/2/2009 - CINCO DE MAYO PARADE & BBQ - MODESTO

5/2/2009 - MECHA DE PACIFIC 5TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - STOCKTON 

5/3/2009 - CINCO DE MAYO PICNIC @ OAK PARK - STOCKTON

5/3/2009 - 2ND ANNUAL CITY CRUISE - SAN FRANCISCO 

5/9/2009 - 8TH ANNUAL ARROYO HIGH SCHOOL CAR/MOTORCYCLE SHOW - SAN LORENZO

5/16/2009 - AZTEC CREATIONS 1ST ANNUAL BBQ - SAN JOSE

5/17/2009 - CAR WASH FOR SANDRA CANTU - STOCKTON

5/24/2009 - SOCIOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

5/31/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WATSONVILLE

5/31/2009 - UNION CITY LITTLE LEAGUE 50th ANNIVERSARY CARNIVAL/ CAR & BIKE SHOW - UNION CITY

6/14/2009 - DEVOTION C.C. 12TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

6/20/2009 - DUKE'S SCCO. MOVIE NIGHT @ CAPITOL DRIVE-IN - SAN JOSE

6/27/2009 - IMPALAS 10TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - CHICO

6/27/2009 - 3RD ANNUAL LAY-IT-LOW PICNIC - TURLOCK

7/4/2009 - ANTIGUOS 2ND ANNUAL SUMMER PICNIC - SAN JOSE

7/12/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WOODLAND

7/18/2009- NEW STYLE & IMPALAS 12 ANNUAL FUN N THE SUN BBQ - MODESTO

7/19/2009 - MEMORIAL BIRTHDAY BBQ "BIG MUFF" - EAST PALO ALTO

8/1/2009 - ALL CAR CLUB BBQ - @ BAYLANDS PARK 

8/1/2009 - MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW - MERCED

8/2/2009 - BROWN PERSUASION & UCE 2ND ANNUAL "CHRISTMAS IN SUMMER" - STOCKTON

8/8/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES BBQ (FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY) - SAN LEANDRO **** UPDATED ****

8/8/2009 - IMPALAS AND VIEJITOS - RENO

8/16/2009 - 3rd ANNUAL CALI SHOWDOWN - STOCKTON

8/23/2009 - LIFES FINEST ANNUAL BBQ - TBA

8/23/2009 -NUESTRO ESTILO SHOW AND SHINE- SUNNYVALE

8/30/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - COSTA MESA

8/30/2009 - IMAGINATIONS C.C. 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC - SACRAMENTO

9/5/2009 - CONVENTION CENTER DUB SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/12/2009 - VIEJITOS 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/13/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - Antioch
GOODGUYS 

5/30 - 31/2009 - 16TH SUMMER GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON

8/21 - 22/2009 - 23RD WEST COAST NATIONALS - PLEASANTON

11/14 - 15/2009 - 20TH AUTUMN GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON
**** IN PROGRESS **** 
6/6/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES 1ST ANNUAL CAR SHOW (SAN LEANDRO HIGH) - SAN LEANDRO


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## Capital City Ent. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

5/2/2009 - EAST SIDE RIDERS BBQ - SAN JOSE

5/2/2009 - CINCO DE MAYO PARADE & BBQ - MODESTO

5/2/2009 - MECHA DE PACIFIC 5TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - STOCKTON

5/3/2009 - CINCO DE MAYO PICNIC @ OAK PARK - STOCKTON

5/3/2009 - 2ND ANNUAL CITY CRUISE - SAN FRANCISCO

5/9/2009 - 8TH ANNUAL ARROYO HIGH SCHOOL CAR/MOTORCYCLE SHOW - SAN LORENZO

5/16/2009 - AZTEC CREATIONS 1ST ANNUAL BBQ - SAN JOSE

5/17/2009 - CAR WASH FOR SANDRA CANTU - TRACY

5/24/2009 - SOCIOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

5/31/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WATSONVILLE

5/31/2009 - UNION CITY LITTLE LEAGUE 50th ANNIVERSARY CARNIVAL/ CAR & BIKE SHOW - UNION CITY

6/13/2009 - Sandra Cantu Memorial CAR SHOW at WEST VALLEY MALL - TRACY

6/14/2009 - DEVOTION C.C. 12TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

6/20/2009 - DUKE'S SCCO. MOVIE NIGHT @ CAPITOL DRIVE-IN - SAN JOSE

6/27/2009 - IMPALAS 10TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - CHICO

6/27/2009 - 3RD ANNUAL LAY-IT-LOW PICNIC - TURLOCK

7/4/2009 - ANTIGUOS 2ND ANNUAL SUMMER PICNIC - SAN JOSE

7/12/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WOODLAND

7/18/2009- NEW STYLE & IMPALAS 12 ANNUAL FUN N THE SUN BBQ - MODESTO

7/19/2009 - MEMORIAL BIRTHDAY BBQ "BIG MUFF" - EAST PALO ALTO

8/1/2009 - ALL CAR CLUB BBQ - @ BAYLANDS PARK 

8/1/2009 - MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW - MERCED

8/2/2009 - BROWN PERSUASION & UCE 2ND ANNUAL "CHRISTMAS IN SUMMER" - STOCKTON

8/8/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES BBQ (FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY) - SAN LEANDRO **** UPDATED ****

8/8/2009 - IMPALAS AND VIEJITOS - RENO

8/16/2009 - 3rd ANNUAL CALI SHOWDOWN - STOCKTON

8/23/2009 - LIFES FINEST ANNUAL BBQ - TBA

8/23/2009 -NUESTRO ESTILO SHOW AND SHINE- SUNNYVALE

8/30/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - COSTA MESA

8/30/2009 - IMAGINATIONS C.C. 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC - SACRAMENTO

9/5/2009 - CONVENTION CENTER DUB SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/12/2009 - VIEJITOS 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/13/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - Antioch



GOODGUYS

5/30 - 31/2009 - 16TH SUMMER GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON

8/21 - 22/2009 - 23RD WEST COAST NATIONALS - PLEASANTON

11/14 - 15/2009 - 20TH AUTUMN GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON



**** IN PROGRESS ****


6/6/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES 1ST ANNUAL CAR SHOW (SAN LEANDRO HIGH) - SAN LEANDRO

THE SANDRA CANTU MEMORIAL CAR SHOW IS GOING TO BE JUNE 13 AT WEST VALLY MALL IN TRACY CA. NORTH PARKING LOT NEXT TO GOTCHALKS. SHOW IS FROM 10am TO 4pm, MOVE IN 6:30 TO 10:00am VENDORS WELCOME. ANY MORE INFO FEEL FREE TO PM MYSELF OR CADILLAC SLIM FOR MORE INFO.... FLIERS BEING POSTED SOON PRE-REG AVAILABL


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

5/9/2009 - 8TH ANNUAL ARROYO HIGH SCHOOL CAR/MOTORCYCLE SHOW - SAN LORENZO

5/16/2009 - AZTEC CREATIONS 1ST ANNUAL BBQ - SAN JOSE

5/17/2009 - CAR WASH FOR SANDRA CANTU - TRACY

5/24/2009 - SOCIOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

5/31/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WATSONVILLE

5/31/2009 - UNION CITY LITTLE LEAGUE 50th ANNIVERSARY CARNIVAL/ CAR & BIKE SHOW - UNION CITY

6/13/2009 - Sandra Cantu Memorial CAR SHOW at WEST VALLEY MALL - TRACY

6/14/2009 - DEVOTION C.C. 12TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

6/20/2009 - DUKE'S SCCO. MOVIE NIGHT @ CAPITOL DRIVE-IN - SAN JOSE

6/27/2009 - IMPALAS 10TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - CHICO

6/27/2009 - 3RD ANNUAL LAY-IT-LOW PICNIC - TURLOCK

7/4/2009 - ANTIGUOS 2ND ANNUAL SUMMER PICNIC - SAN JOSE

7/12/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WOODLAND

7/18/2009- NEW STYLE & IMPALAS 12 ANNUAL FUN N THE SUN BBQ - MODESTO

7/19/2009 - MEMORIAL BIRTHDAY BBQ "BIG MUFF" - EAST PALO ALTO

8/1/2009 - ALL CAR CLUB BBQ - @ BAYLANDS PARK

8/1/2009 - MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW - MERCED

8/2/2009 - BROWN PERSUASION & UCE 2ND ANNUAL "CHRISTMAS IN SUMMER" - STOCKTON

8/8/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES BBQ (FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY) - SAN LEANDRO **** UPDATED ****

8/8/2009 - IMPALAS AND VIEJITOS - RENO

8/16/2009 - 3rd ANNUAL CALI SHOWDOWN - STOCKTON

8/23/2009 - LIFES FINEST ANNUAL BBQ - TBA

8/23/2009 -NUESTRO ESTILO SHOW AND SHINE- SUNNYVALE

8/30/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - COSTA MESA

8/30/2009 - IMAGINATIONS C.C. 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC - SACRAMENTO

9/5/2009 - CONVENTION CENTER DUB SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/12/2009 - VIEJITOS 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/13/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - Antioch



GOODGUYS

5/30 - 31/2009 - 16TH SUMMER GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON

8/21 - 22/2009 - 23RD WEST COAST NATIONALS - PLEASANTON

11/14 - 15/2009 - 20TH AUTUMN GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON



**** IN PROGRESS ****


6/6/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES 1ST ANNUAL CAR SHOW (SAN LEANDRO HIGH) - SAN LEANDRO

THE SANDRA CANTU MEMORIAL CAR SHOW IS GOING TO BE JUNE 13 AT WEST VALLY MALL IN TRACY CA. NORTH PARKING LOT NEXT TO GOTCHALKS. SHOW IS FROM 10am TO 4pm, MOVE IN 6:30 TO 10:00am VENDORS WELCOME. ANY MORE INFO FEEL FREE TO PM MYSELF OR CADILLAC SLIM FOR MORE INFO.... FLIERS BEING POSTED SOON PRE-REG AVAILABL


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

5/2/2009 - EAST SIDE RIDERS BBQ - SAN JOSE

5/2/2009 - CINCO DE MAYO PARADE & BBQ - MODESTO

5/2/2009 - MECHA DE PACIFIC 5TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - STOCKTON 

5/3/2009 - CINCO DE MAYO PICNIC @ OAK PARK - STOCKTON

5/3/2009 - 2ND ANNUAL CITY CRUISE - SAN FRANCISCO 

5/9/2009 - 8TH ANNUAL ARROYO HIGH SCHOOL CAR/MOTORCYCLE SHOW - SAN LORENZO

5/16/2009 - AZTEC CREATIONS 1ST ANNUAL BBQ - SAN JOSE

5/17/2009 - CAR WASH FOR SANDRA CANTU - STOCKTON

5/24/2009 - SOCIOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

5/31/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WATSONVILLE

5/31/2009 - UNION CITY LITTLE LEAGUE 50th ANNIVERSARY CARNIVAL/ CAR & BIKE SHOW - UNION CITY

6/14/2009 - DEVOTION C.C. 12TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

6/20/2009 - DUKE'S SCCO. MOVIE NIGHT @ CAPITOL DRIVE-IN - SAN JOSE

6/27/2009 - IMPALAS 10TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - CHICO

6/27/2009 - 3RD ANNUAL LAY-IT-LOW PICNIC - TURLOCK

7/4/2009 - ANTIGUOS 2ND ANNUAL SUMMER PICNIC - SAN JOSE

7/12/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WOODLAND

7/18/2009- NEW STYLE & IMPALAS 12 ANNUAL FUN N THE SUN BBQ - MODESTO

7/19/2009 - MEMORIAL BIRTHDAY BBQ "BIG MUFF" - EAST PALO ALTO

8/1/2009 - ALL CAR CLUB BBQ - @ BAYLANDS PARK

8/1/2009 - MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW - MERCED

8/2/2009 - BROWN PERSUASION & UCE 2ND ANNUAL "CHRISTMAS IN SUMMER" - STOCKTON

8/8/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES BBQ (FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY) - SAN LEANDRO **** UPDATED ****

8/8/2009 - IMPALAS AND VIEJITOS - RENO

8/16/2009 - 3rd ANNUAL CALI SHOWDOWN - STOCKTON

8/23/2009 - LIFES FINEST ANNUAL BBQ - TBA

8/23/2009 -NUESTRO ESTILO SHOW AND SHINE- SUNNYVALE

8/30/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - COSTA MESA

8/30/2009 - IMAGINATIONS C.C. 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC - SACRAMENTO

9/5/2009 - CONVENTION CENTER DUB SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/12/2009 - VIEJITOS 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/13/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - Antioch
GOODGUYS 

5/30 - 31/2009 - 16TH SUMMER GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON

8/21 - 22/2009 - 23RD WEST COAST NATIONALS - PLEASANTON

11/14 - 15/2009 - 20TH AUTUMN GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON
**** IN PROGRESS **** 
6/6/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES 1ST ANNUAL CAR SHOW (SAN LEANDRO HIGH) - SAN LEANDRO


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

5/9/2009 - 8TH ANNUAL ARROYO HIGH SCHOOL CAR/MOTORCYCLE SHOW - SAN LORENZO

5/16/2009 - AZTEC CREATIONS 1ST ANNUAL BBQ - SAN JOSE

5/17/2009 - CAR WASH FOR SANDRA CANTU - TRACY

5/24/2009 - SOCIOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

5/31/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WATSONVILLE

5/31/2009 - UNION CITY LITTLE LEAGUE 50th ANNIVERSARY CARNIVAL/ CAR & BIKE SHOW - UNION CITY

6/13/2009 - Sandra Cantu Memorial CAR SHOW at WEST VALLEY MALL - TRACY

6/14/2009 - DEVOTION C.C. 12TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

6/20/2009 - DUKE'S SCCO. MOVIE NIGHT @ CAPITOL DRIVE-IN - SAN JOSE

6/27/2009 - IMPALAS 10TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - CHICO

6/27/2009 - 3RD ANNUAL LAY-IT-LOW PICNIC - TURLOCK

7/4/2009 - ANTIGUOS 2ND ANNUAL SUMMER PICNIC - SAN JOSE

7/12/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WOODLAND

7/18/2009- NEW STYLE & IMPALAS 12 ANNUAL FUN N THE SUN BBQ - MODESTO

7/19/2009 - MEMORIAL BIRTHDAY BBQ "BIG MUFF" - EAST PALO ALTO

8/1/2009 - ALL CAR CLUB BBQ - @ BAYLANDS PARK

8/1/2009 - MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW - MERCED

8/2/2009 - BROWN PERSUASION & UCE 2ND ANNUAL "CHRISTMAS IN SUMMER" - STOCKTON

8/8/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES BBQ (FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY) - SAN LEANDRO **** UPDATED ****

8/8/2009 - IMPALAS AND VIEJITOS - RENO

8/16/2009 - 3rd ANNUAL CALI SHOWDOWN - STOCKTON

8/23/2009 - LIFES FINEST ANNUAL BBQ - TBA

8/23/2009 -NUESTRO ESTILO SHOW AND SHINE- SUNNYVALE

8/30/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - COSTA MESA

8/30/2009 - IMAGINATIONS C.C. 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC - SACRAMENTO

9/5/2009 - CONVENTION CENTER DUB SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/12/2009 - VIEJITOS 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/13/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - Antioch



GOODGUYS

5/30 - 31/2009 - 16TH SUMMER GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON

8/21 - 22/2009 - 23RD WEST COAST NATIONALS - PLEASANTON

11/14 - 15/2009 - 20TH AUTUMN GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON



**** IN PROGRESS ****


6/6/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES 1ST ANNUAL CAR SHOW (SAN LEANDRO HIGH) - SAN LEANDRO

THE SANDRA CANTU MEMORIAL CAR SHOW IS GOING TO BE JUNE 13 AT WEST VALLY MALL IN TRACY CA. NORTH PARKING LOT NEXT TO GOTCHALKS. SHOW IS FROM 10am TO 4pm, MOVE IN 6:30 TO 10:00am VENDORS WELCOME. ANY MORE INFO FEEL FREE TO PM MYSELF OR CADILLAC SLIM FOR MORE INFO.... FLIERS BEING POSTED SOON PRE-REG AVAILABL


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

PRE-REGISTRATION FORMS NOW AVAILABLE. IF INTERESTED PM ME AND I WILL SEND THE FORM TO YOU. PLEASE FEEL FREE TO MAKE COPIES FOR YOUR CLUB MEMBER IF NEEDED.








PRE-REG FORM NOW AVAILABLE. PM FOR MORE INFO


----------



## FatAl 63 (Aug 7, 2007)

Stockton Car Show~Sept. 12th @ U.O.P. 
M.E.Ch.A. De Pacific 5th Annual.........
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=474644


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

5/9/2009 - 8TH ANNUAL ARROYO HIGH SCHOOL CAR/MOTORCYCLE SHOW - SAN LORENZO

5/16/2009 - AZTEC CREATIONS 1ST ANNUAL BBQ - SAN JOSE

5/17/2009 - CAR WASH FOR SANDRA CANTU - STOCKTON

5/24/2009 - SOCIOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

5/31/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WATSONVILLE

5/31/2009 - UNION CITY LITTLE LEAGUE 50th ANNIVERSARY CARNIVAL/ CAR & BIKE SHOW - UNION CITY

6/13/2009 - SANDRA CANTU MEMORIAL CAR SHOW - TRACY

6/14/2009 - DEVOTION C.C. 12TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

6/20/2009 - DUKE'S SCCO. MOVIE NIGHT @ CAPITOL DRIVE-IN - SAN JOSE

6/27/2009 - IMPALAS 10TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - CHICO

6/27/2009 - 3RD ANNUAL LAY-IT-LOW PICNIC - TURLOCK

7/4/2009 - ANTIGUOS 2ND ANNUAL SUMMER PICNIC - SAN JOSE

7/12/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WOODLAND

7/18/2009- NEW STYLE & IMPALAS 12 ANNUAL FUN N THE SUN BBQ - MODESTO

7/19/2009 - MEMORIAL BIRTHDAY BBQ "BIG MUFF" - EAST PALO ALTO

7/25/2009 - ALL CAR CLUB BBQ - SAN JOSE 

8/1/2009 - MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW - MERCED

8/2/2009 - BROWN PERSUASION & UCE 2ND ANNUAL "CHRISTMAS IN SUMMER" - STOCKTON

8/8/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES BBQ (FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY) - SAN LEANDRO **** UPDATED ****

8/8/2009 - IMPALAS AND VIEJITOS - RENO

8/16/2009 - 3rd ANNUAL CALI SHOWDOWN - STOCKTON

8/23/2009 - LIFES FINEST ANNUAL BBQ - TBA

8/23/2009 -NUESTRO ESTILO SHOW AND SHINE- SUNNYVALE

8/30/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - COSTA MESA

8/30/2009 - IMAGINATIONS C.C. 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC - SACRAMENTO

9/5/2009 - CONVENTION CENTER DUB SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/12/2009 - VIEJITOS 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/13/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - Antioch




GOODGUYS 

5/30 - 31/2009 - 16TH SUMMER GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON

8/21 - 22/2009 - 23RD WEST COAST NATIONALS - PLEASANTON

11/14 - 15/2009 - 20TH AUTUMN GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON



**** IN PROGRESS **** 


6/6/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES 1ST ANNUAL CAR SHOW (SAN LEANDRO HIGH) - SAN LEANDRO


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

5/9/2009 - 8TH ANNUAL ARROYO HIGH SCHOOL CAR/MOTORCYCLE SHOW - SAN LORENZO

5/16/2009 - AZTEC CREATIONS 1ST ANNUAL BBQ - SAN JOSE

5/17/2009 - CAR WASH FOR SANDRA CANTU - STOCKTON

5/24/2009 - SOCIOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

5/31/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WATSONVILLE

5/31/2009 - UNION CITY LITTLE LEAGUE 50th ANNIVERSARY CARNIVAL/ CAR & BIKE SHOW - UNION CITY

6/13/2009 - SANDRA CANTU MEMORIAL CAR SHOW - TRACY

6/14/2009 - DEVOTION C.C. 12TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

6/20/2009 - DUKE'S SCCO. MOVIE NIGHT @ CAPITOL DRIVE-IN - SAN JOSE

6/27/2009 - IMPALAS 10TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - CHICO

6/27/2009 - 3RD ANNUAL LAY-IT-LOW PICNIC - TURLOCK

7/4/2009 - ANTIGUOS 2ND ANNUAL SUMMER PICNIC - SAN JOSE

7/12/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WOODLAND

7/18/2009- NEW STYLE & IMPALAS 12 ANNUAL FUN N THE SUN BBQ - MODESTO

7/19/2009 - MEMORIAL BIRTHDAY BBQ "BIG MUFF" - EAST PALO ALTO

7/25/2009 - ALL CAR CLUB BBQ - SAN JOSE 

8/1/2009 - MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW - MERCED

8/2/2009 - BROWN PERSUASION & UCE 2ND ANNUAL "CHRISTMAS IN SUMMER" - STOCKTON

8/8/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES BBQ (FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY) - SAN LEANDRO **** UPDATED ****

8/8/2009 - IMPALAS AND VIEJITOS - RENO

8/16/2009 - 3rd ANNUAL CALI SHOWDOWN - STOCKTON

8/23/2009 - LIFES FINEST ANNUAL BBQ - TBA

8/23/2009 -NUESTRO ESTILO SHOW AND SHINE- SUNNYVALE

8/30/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - COSTA MESA

8/30/2009 - IMAGINATIONS C.C. 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC - SACRAMENTO

9/5/2009 - CONVENTION CENTER DUB SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/12/2009 - VIEJITOS 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/13/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - Antioch


GOODGUYS 

5/30 - 31/2009 - 16TH SUMMER GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON

8/21 - 22/2009 - 23RD WEST COAST NATIONALS - PLEASANTON

11/14 - 15/2009 - 20TH AUTUMN GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON



**** IN PROGRESS **** 


6/6/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES 1ST ANNUAL CAR SHOW (SAN LEANDRO HIGH) - SAN LEANDRO


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Looking for pics of this past weekend!

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=474698


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

just an update, weve been busy and havent been workin on details for our bbq and since nuesto estilo is havin one the same day we are takin ours off the list till further notice, but we will be havin one  

5/9/2009 - 8TH ANNUAL ARROYO HIGH SCHOOL CAR/MOTORCYCLE SHOW - SAN LORENZO

5/16/2009 - AZTEC CREATIONS 1ST ANNUAL BBQ - SAN JOSE

5/17/2009 - CAR WASH FOR SANDRA CANTU - STOCKTON

5/24/2009 - SOCIOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

5/31/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WATSONVILLE

5/31/2009 - UNION CITY LITTLE LEAGUE 50th ANNIVERSARY CARNIVAL/ CAR & BIKE SHOW - UNION CITY

6/13/2009 - SANDRA CANTU MEMORIAL CAR SHOW - TRACY

6/14/2009 - DEVOTION C.C. 12TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

6/20/2009 - DUKE'S SCCO. MOVIE NIGHT @ CAPITOL DRIVE-IN - SAN JOSE

6/27/2009 - IMPALAS 10TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - CHICO

6/27/2009 - 3RD ANNUAL LAY-IT-LOW PICNIC - TURLOCK

7/4/2009 - ANTIGUOS 2ND ANNUAL SUMMER PICNIC - SAN JOSE

7/12/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WOODLAND

7/18/2009- NEW STYLE & IMPALAS 12 ANNUAL FUN N THE SUN BBQ - MODESTO

7/19/2009 - MEMORIAL BIRTHDAY BBQ "BIG MUFF" - EAST PALO ALTO

7/25/2009 - ALL CAR CLUB BBQ - SAN JOSE

8/1/2009 - MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW - MERCED

8/2/2009 - BROWN PERSUASION & UCE 2ND ANNUAL "CHRISTMAS IN SUMMER" - STOCKTON

8/8/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES BBQ (FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY) - SAN LEANDRO **** UPDATED ****

8/8/2009 - IMPALAS AND VIEJITOS - RENO

8/16/2009 - 3rd ANNUAL CALI SHOWDOWN - STOCKTON



8/23/2009 -NUESTRO ESTILO SHOW AND SHINE- SUNNYVALE

8/30/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - COSTA MESA

8/30/2009 - IMAGINATIONS C.C. 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC - SACRAMENTO

9/5/2009 - CONVENTION CENTER DUB SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/12/2009 - VIEJITOS 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/13/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - Antioch


GOODGUYS

5/30 - 31/2009 - 16TH SUMMER GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON

8/21 - 22/2009 - 23RD WEST COAST NATIONALS - PLEASANTON

11/14 - 15/2009 - 20TH AUTUMN GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON



**** IN PROGRESS ****


6/6/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES 1ST ANNUAL CAR SHOW (SAN LEANDRO HIGH) - SAN LEANDRO


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

SPACE IS LIMITED SO PM ME FOR PRE-REG FORM








SPACE IS LIMITED SO PM ME FOR PRE-REG FORM


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

Need some help with this one for this Friday. Local support needed :biggrin: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=474727


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

5/9/2009 - 8TH ANNUAL ARROYO HIGH SCHOOL CAR/MOTORCYCLE SHOW - SAN LORENZO

5/16/2009 - AZTEC CREATIONS 1ST ANNUAL BBQ - SAN JOSE

5/17/2009 - CAR WASH FOR SANDRA CANTU - STOCKTON

5/24/2009 - SOCIOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

5/31/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WATSONVILLE

5/31/2009 - UNION CITY LITTLE LEAGUE 50th ANNIVERSARY CARNIVAL/ CAR & BIKE SHOW - UNION CITY

6/13/2009 - SANDRA CANTU MEMORIAL CAR SHOW - TRACY

6/14/2009 - DEVOTION C.C. 12TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

6/20/2009 - DUKE'S SCCO. MOVIE NIGHT @ CAPITOL DRIVE-IN - SAN JOSE

6/27/2009 - IMPALAS 10TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - CHICO

6/27/2009 - 3RD ANNUAL LAY-IT-LOW PICNIC - TURLOCK

7/4/2009 - ANTIGUOS 2ND ANNUAL SUMMER PICNIC - SAN JOSE

7/12/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WOODLAND

7/18/2009- NEW STYLE & IMPALAS 12 ANNUAL FUN N THE SUN BBQ - MODESTO

7/19/2009 - MEMORIAL BIRTHDAY BBQ "BIG MUFF" - EAST PALO ALTO

7/25/2009 - ALL CAR CLUB BBQ - SAN JOSE 

8/1/2009 - MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW - MERCED

8/2/2009 - BROWN PERSUASION & UCE 2ND ANNUAL "CHRISTMAS IN SUMMER" - STOCKTON

8/8/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES BBQ (FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY) - SAN LEANDRO **** UPDATED ****

8/8/2009 - IMPALAS AND VIEJITOS - RENO

8/16/2009 - 3rd ANNUAL CALI SHOWDOWN - STOCKTON

8/23/2009 - LIFES FINEST ANNUAL BBQ - TBA

8/23/2009 -NUESTRO ESTILO SHOW AND SHINE- SUNNYVALE

8/29/2009 - INSPIRATIONS 14TH YEAR ANI. BAR-B-QUE

8/30/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - COSTA MESA

8/30/2009 - IMAGINATIONS C.C. 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC - SACRAMENTO

9/5/2009 - CONVENTION CENTER DUB SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/12/2009 - VIEJITOS 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/13/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - Antioch




GOODGUYS 

5/30 - 31/2009 - 16TH SUMMER GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON

8/21 - 22/2009 - 23RD WEST COAST NATIONALS - PLEASANTON

11/14 - 15/2009 - 20TH AUTUMN GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON


:cheesy:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@May 4 2009, 09:12 PM~13786264
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

5/9/2009 - 8TH ANNUAL ARROYO HIGH SCHOOL CAR/MOTORCYCLE SHOW - SAN LORENZO

5/16/2009 - AZTEC CREATIONS 1ST ANNUAL BBQ - SAN JOSE

5/17/2009 - CAR WASH FOR SANDRA CANTU - STOCKTON

5/24/2009 - SOCIOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

5/31/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WATSONVILLE

5/31/2009 - UNION CITY LITTLE LEAGUE 50th ANNIVERSARY CARNIVAL/ CAR & BIKE SHOW - UNION CITY

6/13/2009 - SANDRA CANTU MEMORIAL CAR SHOW - TRACY

6/14/2009 - DEVOTION C.C. 12TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

6/20/2009 - DUKE'S SCCO. MOVIE NIGHT @ CAPITOL DRIVE-IN - SAN JOSE

6/27/2009 - IMPALAS 10TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - CHICO

6/27/2009 - 3RD ANNUAL LAY-IT-LOW PICNIC - TURLOCK

7/4/2009 - ANTIGUOS 2ND ANNUAL SUMMER PICNIC - SAN JOSE

7/12/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WOODLAND

7/18/2009- NEW STYLE & IMPALAS 12 ANNUAL FUN N THE SUN BBQ - MODESTO

7/19/2009 - MEMORIAL BIRTHDAY BBQ "BIG MUFF" - EAST PALO ALTO

7/25/2009 - ALL CAR CLUB BBQ - SAN JOSE

8/1/2009 - MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW - MERCED

8/2/2009 - BROWN PERSUASION & UCE 2ND ANNUAL "CHRISTMAS IN SUMMER" - STOCKTON

8/8/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES BBQ (FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY) - SAN LEANDRO **** UPDATED ****

8/8/2009 - IMPALAS AND VIEJITOS - RENO

8/16/2009 - 3rd ANNUAL CALI SHOWDOWN - STOCKTON

8/23/2009 - LIFES FINEST ANNUAL BBQ - TBA

8/23/2009 -NUESTRO ESTILO SHOW AND SHINE- SUNNYVALE

8/30/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - COSTA MESA

8/30/2009 - IMAGINATIONS C.C. 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC - SACRAMENTO

9/5/2009 - CONVENTION CENTER DUB SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/12/2009 - VIEJITOS 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/12/2009-M.E.C.H.A. De Pacific 5th Annual Car Show-Stockton-U.O.P.

9/13/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - Antioch


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

WE'RE SORRY TO INFORM EVERYONE THAT THE STREETLOW WATSONVILLE SHOW HAS BEEN CANCELLED DUE TO WATSONVILLE POLICE CHIEF TERRY MEDINA HATING ON LOWRIDING.. SORRY BUT WE TRIED EVERYTHING TO MAKE THIS SHOW HAPPEN. WE HAD THE OK FROM EVERYBODY WE NEEDED BUT TERRY MEDINA SOME HOW GOT HIS WAY AND WE LOST THE SHOW...

WE AT STREETLOW TRIED TO GET A SHOW IN MONTEREY COUNTY BUT NO DATES WERE AVAILABLE, SO WITH THAT WE'RE HAVING A SHOW JUNE 7,2009 IN ANTIOCH @ THE ANTIOCH FAIRGROUNDS. ANYBODY WHO HAD PRE-REG FOR WATSONVILLE WILL BE PRE-REG FOR THIS SHOW IF YOU CAN MAKE IT. ONCE AGAIN SORRY FOR THE INCONVINECE.....PAULY

***NEW SHOW DATES JUNE 7,2009 ANTIOCH FAIRGROUNDS, ANTIOCH CA. 
&
AUGUST 2. 2009 CANDLESTICK PARK SAN FRANCISCO CA.***


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

5/9/2009 - 8TH ANNUAL ARROYO HIGH SCHOOL CAR/MOTORCYCLE SHOW - SAN LORENZO

5/16/2009 - AZTEC CREATIONS 1ST ANNUAL BBQ - SAN JOSE

5/17/2009 - CAR WASH FOR SANDRA CANTU - STOCKTON

5/24/2009 - SOCIOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

5/31/2009 - UNION CITY LITTLE LEAGUE 50th ANNIVERSARY CARNIVAL/ CAR & BIKE SHOW - UNION CITY

6/7/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - Antioch

6/13/2009 - SANDRA CANTU MEMORIAL CAR SHOW - TRACY

6/14/2009 - DEVOTION C.C. 12TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

6/20/2009 - DUKE'S SCCO. MOVIE NIGHT @ CAPITOL DRIVE-IN - SAN JOSE

6/27/2009 - IMPALAS 10TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - CHICO

6/27/2009 - 3RD ANNUAL LAY-IT-LOW PICNIC - TURLOCK

7/4/2009 - ANTIGUOS 2ND ANNUAL SUMMER PICNIC - SAN JOSE

7/12/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WOODLAND

7/18/2009- NEW STYLE & IMPALAS 12 ANNUAL FUN N THE SUN BBQ - MODESTO

7/19/2009 - MEMORIAL BIRTHDAY BBQ "BIG MUFF" - EAST PALO ALTO

7/25/2009 - ALL CAR CLUB BBQ - SAN JOSE 

8/1/2009 - MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW - MERCED

8/2/2009 - BROWN PERSUASION & UCE 2ND ANNUAL "CHRISTMAS IN SUMMER" - STOCKTON

8/2/2009 - STREETLOW - CANDLESTICK

8/8/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES BBQ (FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY) - SAN LEANDRO **** UPDATED ****

8/8/2009 - IMPALAS AND VIEJITOS - RENO

8/16/2009 - 3rd ANNUAL CALI SHOWDOWN - STOCKTON

8/23/2009 -NUESTRO ESTILO SHOW AND SHINE- SUNNYVALE

8/29/2009 - INSPIRATIONS 14TH YEAR ANI. BAR-B-QUE

8/30/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - COSTA MESA

8/30/2009 - IMAGINATIONS C.C. 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC - SACRAMENTO

9/5/2009 - CONVENTION CENTER DUB SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/12/2009 - VIEJITOS 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SAN JOSE



GOODGUYS 

5/30 - 31/2009 - 16TH SUMMER GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON

8/21 - 22/2009 - 23RD WEST COAST NATIONALS - PLEASANTON

11/14 - 15/2009 - 20TH AUTUMN GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON


**** IN PROGRESS **** 


6/6/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES 1ST ANNUAL CAR SHOW (SAN LEANDRO HIGH) - SAN LEANDRO


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@May 5 2009, 02:17 PM~13793636
> *WE'RE SORRY TO INFORM EVERYONE THAT THE STREETLOW WATSONVILLE SHOW HAS BEEN CANCELLED DUE TO WATSONVILLE POLICE CHIEF TERRY MEDINA HATING ON LOWRIDING.. SORRY BUT WE TRIED EVERYTHING TO MAKE THIS SHOW HAPPEN. WE HAD THE OK FROM EVERYBODY WE NEEDED BUT TERRY MEDINA SOME HOW GOT HIS WAY AND WE LOST THE SHOW...
> 
> WE AT STREETLOW TRIED TO GET A SHOW IN MONTEREY COUNTY BUT NO DATES WERE AVAILABLE, SO WITH THAT WE'RE HAVING A SHOW JUNE 7,2009 IN ANTIOCH @ THE ANTIOCH FAIRGROUNDS. ANYBODY WHO HAD PRE-REG FOR WATSONVILLE WILL BE PRE-REG FOR THIS SHOW IF YOU CAN MAKE IT. ONCE AGAIN SORRY FOR THE INCONVINECE.....PAULY
> ...


Calendar updated bro ....


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

THANKS AGAIN BROTHA!!!!


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@May 5 2009, 03:01 PM~13794077
> *THANKS AGAIN BROTHA!!!!
> *


No problem bro.....


----------



## FatAl 63 (Aug 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 5 2009, 01:55 PM~13794018
> *5/9/2009 - 8TH ANNUAL ARROYO HIGH SCHOOL CAR/MOTORCYCLE SHOW - SAN LORENZO
> 
> 5/16/2009 - AZTEC CREATIONS 1ST ANNUAL BBQ - SAN JOSE
> ...


New show date for the MEChA Car Show


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: T T T


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

TTT


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

PRE-REGISTRATION FORMS NOW AVAILABLE. IF INTERESTED PM ME AND I WILL SEND THE FORM TO YOU. PLEASE FEEL FREE TO MAKE COPIES FOR YOUR CLUB MEMBER IF NEEDED.








PRE-REG FORM NOW AVAILABLE. PM FOR MORE INFO


----------



## imp63ss (Feb 10, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

5/9/2009 - 8TH ANNUAL ARROYO HIGH SCHOOL CAR/MOTORCYCLE SHOW - SAN LORENZO

5/16/2009 - AZTEC CREATIONS 1ST ANNUAL BBQ - SAN JOSE

5/17/2009 - CAR WASH FOR SANDRA CANTU - STOCKTON

5/24/2009 - SOCIOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

5/30/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES 1ST ANNUAL CAR SHOW (SAN LEANDRO HIGH) - SAN LEANDRO **** IN PROGRESS ****

5/31/2009 - UNION CITY LITTLE LEAGUE 50th ANNIVERSARY CARNIVAL/ CAR & BIKE SHOW - UNION CITY

6/7/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - Antioch

6/13/2009 - SANDRA CANTU MEMORIAL CAR SHOW - TRACY

6/14/2009 - DEVOTION C.C. 12TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

6/20/2009 - DUKE'S SCCO. MOVIE NIGHT @ CAPITOL DRIVE-IN - SAN JOSE

6/27/2009 - IMPALAS 10TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - CHICO

6/27/2009 - 3RD ANNUAL LAY-IT-LOW PICNIC - TURLOCK

7/4/2009 - ANTIGUOS 2ND ANNUAL SUMMER PICNIC - SAN JOSE

7/12/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WOODLAND

7/18/2009- NEW STYLE & IMPALAS 12 ANNUAL FUN N THE SUN BBQ - MODESTO

7/19/2009 - MEMORIAL BIRTHDAY BBQ "BIG MUFF" - EAST PALO ALTO

7/25/2009 - ALL CAR CLUB BBQ - SAN JOSE 

8/1/2009 - MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW - MERCED

8/2/2009 - BROWN PERSUASION & UCE 2ND ANNUAL "CHRISTMAS IN SUMMER" - STOCKTON

8/2/2009 - STREETLOW - CANDLESTICK

8/8/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES BBQ (FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY) - SAN LEANDRO **** UPDATED ****

8/8/2009 - IMPALAS AND VIEJITOS - RENO

8/16/2009 - 3rd ANNUAL CALI SHOWDOWN - STOCKTON

8/23/2009 -NUESTRO ESTILO SHOW AND SHINE- SUNNYVALE

8/29/2009 - INSPIRATIONS 14TH YEAR ANI. BAR-B-QUE

8/30/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - COSTA MESA

8/30/2009 - IMAGINATIONS C.C. 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC - SACRAMENTO

9/5/2009 - CONVENTION CENTER DUB SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/12/2009 - M.E.Ch.A. DE PACIFIC 5TH ANNUAL - STOCKTON

9/12/2009 - VIEJITOS 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SAN JOSE





GOODGUYS 

5/30 - 31/2009 - 16TH SUMMER GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON

8/21 - 22/2009 - 23RD WEST COAST NATIONALS - PLEASANTON

11/14 - 15/2009 - 20TH AUTUMN GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TINO'G'_@May 8 2009, 09:46 AM~13826114
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)

WHATS UP AINT NOBODY. CHILLIN


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

Majestics May 24th 2009
Hop rules correction
Single pump& double pump street- Max lock up 30", complete car, no drop downs, no pushed back rear end. Extended rear uppers are ok.
1st Place $400.00 2nd Place $150.00

Single pump & Double pump semi street- Max lock up 35", complete car, and rear bumper in stock location. Modified uppers ok, extended lowers ok. Car must drive into the pit. Oh yeah shocks are a must in stock location.
1st Place $400.00 2nd Place $150.00

Modified class single or double- Max lock up 40" This class is for street cars with pushed back rear ends, drop mount, Must drive into the pit and have bumpers. If you single you will be in the same class as doubles it’s modified Class no crying.
1st place $400.00 2nd Place $150.00

Radical anything goes singles, doubles don’t matter its radical. Anything higher than a 40" lock up.
1st place $400.00 2nd place $150.00 

If their single pump radical cars coming and their is enough then we may separate the single and doubles.

Trucks- single and double pump winner takes the whole pot.


CARS $40.00 entry 
Trucks $50.00 entry

Any questions call me at (559)333-2451 or chirps me at 117*930*2758


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

5/9/2009 - 8TH ANNUAL ARROYO HIGH SCHOOL CAR/MOTORCYCLE SHOW - SAN LORENZO

5/16/2009 - AZTEC CREATIONS 1ST ANNUAL BBQ - SAN JOSE

5/17/2009 - CAR WASH FOR SANDRA CANTU - STOCKTON

5/24/2009 - SOCIOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

5/31/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WATSONVILLE

5/31/2009 - UNION CITY LITTLE LEAGUE 50th ANNIVERSARY CARNIVAL/ CAR & BIKE SHOW - UNION CITY

6/14/2009 - DEVOTION C.C. 12TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

6/20/2009 - DUKE'S SCCO. MOVIE NIGHT @ CAPITOL DRIVE-IN - SAN JOSE

6/27/2009 - IMPALAS 10TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - CHICO

6/27/2009 - 3RD ANNUAL LAY-IT-LOW PICNIC - TURLOCK

7/4/2009 - ANTIGUOS 2ND ANNUAL SUMMER PICNIC - SAN JOSE

7/12/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WOODLAND

7/18/2009- NEW STYLE & IMPALAS 12 ANNUAL FUN N THE SUN BBQ - MODESTO

7/19/2009 - MEMORIAL BIRTHDAY BBQ "BIG MUFF" - EAST PALO ALTO

8/1/2009 - ALL CAR CLUB BBQ - @ BAYLANDS PARK

8/1/2009 - MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW - MERCED

8/2/2009 - BROWN PERSUASION & UCE 2ND ANNUAL "CHRISTMAS IN SUMMER" - STOCKTON

8/8/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES BBQ (FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY) - SAN LEANDRO **** UPDATED ****

8/8/2009 - IMPALAS AND VIEJITOS - RENO

8/16/2009 - 3rd ANNUAL CALI SHOWDOWN - STOCKTON

8/23/2009 - LIFES FINEST ANNUAL BBQ - TBA

8/23/2009 -NUESTRO ESTILO SHOW AND SHINE- SUNNYVALE

8/30/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - COSTA MESA

8/30/2009 - IMAGINATIONS C.C. 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC - SACRAMENTO

9/5/2009 - CONVENTION CENTER DUB SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/12/2009 - VIEJITOS 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/13/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - Antioch
GOODGUYS 

5/30 - 31/2009 - 16TH SUMMER GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON

8/21 - 22/2009 - 23RD WEST COAST NATIONALS - PLEASANTON

11/14 - 15/2009 - 20TH AUTUMN GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON
**** IN PROGRESS **** 
6/6/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES 1ST ANNUAL CAR SHOW (SAN LEANDRO HIGH) - SAN LEANDRO


----------



## E.S.R. BIKE CLUB (Apr 17, 2009)

:cheesy:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

5/16/2009 - AZTEC CREATIONS 1ST ANNUAL BBQ - SAN JOSE

5/17/2009 - CAR WASH FOR SANDRA CANTU - TRACY

5/24/2009 - SOCIOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

5/31/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WATSONVILLE

5/31/2009 - UNION CITY LITTLE LEAGUE 50th ANNIVERSARY CARNIVAL/ CAR & BIKE SHOW - UNION CITY

6/13/2009 - SANDRA CANTU MEMORIAL CAR SHOW - TRACY

6/14/2009 - DEVOTION C.C. 12TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

6/20/2009 - DUKE'S SCCO. MOVIE NIGHT @ CAPITOL DRIVE-IN - SAN JOSE

6/27/2009 - IMPALAS 10TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - CHICO

6/27/2009 - 3RD ANNUAL LAY-IT-LOW PICNIC - TURLOCK

7/4/2009 - ANTIGUOS 2ND ANNUAL SUMMER PICNIC - SAN JOSE

7/12/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WOODLAND

7/18/2009- NEW STYLE & IMPALAS 12 ANNUAL FUN N THE SUN BBQ - MODESTO

7/19/2009 - MEMORIAL BIRTHDAY BBQ "BIG MUFF" - EAST PALO ALTO

8/1/2009 - ALL CAR CLUB BBQ - @ BAYLANDS PARK

8/1/2009 - MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW - MERCED

8/2/2009 - BROWN PERSUASION & UCE 2ND ANNUAL "CHRISTMAS IN SUMMER" - STOCKTON

8/8/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES BBQ (FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY) - SAN LEANDRO **** UPDATED ****

8/8/2009 - IMPALAS AND VIEJITOS - RENO

8/16/2009 - 3rd ANNUAL CALI SHOWDOWN - STOCKTON

8/23/2009 - LIFES FINEST ANNUAL BBQ - TBA

8/23/2009 -NUESTRO ESTILO SHOW AND SHINE- SUNNYVALE

8/30/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - COSTA MESA

8/30/2009 - IMAGINATIONS C.C. 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC - SACRAMENTO

9/5/2009 - CONVENTION CENTER DUB SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/12/2009 - VIEJITOS 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/12/2009-M.E.C.H.A. De Pacific 5th Annual Car Show-Stockton-U.O.P.

9/13/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - Antioch


----------



## Capital City Ent. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

5/16/2009 - AZTEC CREATIONS 1ST ANNUAL BBQ - SAN JOSE

5/17/2009 - CAR WASH FOR SANDRA CANTU - STOCKTON

5/24/2009 - SOCIOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

5/31/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WATSONVILLE

5/31/2009 - UNION CITY LITTLE LEAGUE 50th ANNIVERSARY CARNIVAL/ CAR & BIKE SHOW - UNION CITY

6/14/2009 - DEVOTION C.C. 12TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

6/20/2009 - DUKE'S SCCO. MOVIE NIGHT @ CAPITOL DRIVE-IN - SAN JOSE

6/27/2009 - IMPALAS 10TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - CHICO

6/27/2009 - 3RD ANNUAL LAY-IT-LOW PICNIC - TURLOCK

7/4/2009 - ANTIGUOS 2ND ANNUAL SUMMER PICNIC - SAN JOSE

7/12/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WOODLAND

7/18/2009- NEW STYLE & IMPALAS 12 ANNUAL FUN N THE SUN BBQ - MODESTO

7/19/2009 - MEMORIAL BIRTHDAY BBQ "BIG MUFF" - EAST PALO ALTO

8/1/2009 - ALL CAR CLUB BBQ - @ BAYLANDS PARK

8/1/2009 - MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW - MERCED

8/2/2009 - BROWN PERSUASION & UCE 2ND ANNUAL "CHRISTMAS IN SUMMER" - STOCKTON

8/8/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES BBQ (FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY) - SAN LEANDRO **** UPDATED ****

8/8/2009 - IMPALAS AND VIEJITOS - RENO

8/16/2009 - 3rd ANNUAL CALI SHOWDOWN - STOCKTON

8/23/2009 - LIFES FINEST ANNUAL BBQ - TBA

8/23/2009 -NUESTRO ESTILO SHOW AND SHINE- SUNNYVALE

8/30/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - COSTA MESA

8/30/2009 - IMAGINATIONS C.C. 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC - SACRAMENTO

9/5/2009 - CONVENTION CENTER DUB SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/12/2009 - VIEJITOS 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/13/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - Antioch
GOODGUYS 

5/30 - 31/2009 - 16TH SUMMER GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON

8/21 - 22/2009 - 23RD WEST COAST NATIONALS - PLEASANTON

11/14 - 15/2009 - 20TH AUTUMN GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON
**** IN PROGRESS **** 
6/6/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES 1ST ANNUAL CAR SHOW (SAN LEANDRO HIGH) - SAN LEANDRO












6/20/2009 - DUKE'S SCCO. MOVIE NIGHT @ CAPITOL DRIVE-IN - SAN JOSE :biggrin:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@May 9 2009, 09:43 PM~13840386
> *5/16/2009 - AZTEC CREATIONS 1ST ANNUAL BBQ - SAN JOSE
> 
> 5/17/2009 - CAR WASH FOR SANDRA CANTU - STOCKTON
> ...



Is this show still on this weekend?? Anyword from the homies from the 408??


----------



## I.L.L. (Feb 7, 2008)

Whats up with BLVD Nights in SJ this year?????


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@May 11 2009, 07:22 AM~13850174
> *5/16/2009 - AZTEC CREATIONS 1ST ANNUAL BBQ - SAN JOSE
> 
> 5/17/2009 - CAR WASH FOR SANDRA CANTU - STOCKTON
> ...


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

5/16/2009 - AZTEC CREATIONS 1ST ANNUAL BBQ - SAN JOSE

5/17/2009 - CAR WASH FOR SANDRA CANTU - STOCKTON

5/24/2009 - SOCIOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

5/30/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES 1ST ANNUAL CAR SHOW (SAN LEANDRO HIGH) - SAN LEANDRO **** IN PROGRESS ****

5/31/2009 - UNION CITY LITTLE LEAGUE 50th ANNIVERSARY CARNIVAL/ CAR & BIKE SHOW - UNION CITY

6/7/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - Antioch

6/13/2009 - SANDRA CANTU MEMORIAL CAR SHOW - TRACY

6/14/2009 - DEVOTION C.C. 12TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

6/20/2009 - DUKE'S SCCO. MOVIE NIGHT @ CAPITOL DRIVE-IN - SAN JOSE

6/27/2009 - IMPALAS 10TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - CHICO

6/27/2009 - 3RD ANNUAL LAY-IT-LOW PICNIC - TURLOCK

7/4/2009 - ANTIGUOS 2ND ANNUAL SUMMER PICNIC - SAN JOSE

7/12/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WOODLAND

7/18/2009- NEW STYLE & IMPALAS 12 ANNUAL FUN N THE SUN BBQ - MODESTO

7/19/2009 - MEMORIAL BIRTHDAY BBQ "BIG MUFF" - EAST PALO ALTO

7/25/2009 - ALL CAR CLUB BBQ - SAN JOSE 

8/1/2009 - MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW - MERCED

8/2/2009 - BROWN PERSUASION & UCE 2ND ANNUAL "CHRISTMAS IN SUMMER" - STOCKTON

8/2/2009 - STREETLOW - CANDLESTICK

8/8/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES BBQ (FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY) - SAN LEANDRO **** UPDATED ****

8/8/2009 - IMPALAS AND VIEJITOS - RENO

8/16/2009 - 3rd ANNUAL CALI SHOWDOWN - STOCKTON

8/23/2009 -NUESTRO ESTILO SHOW AND SHINE- SUNNYVALE

8/29/2009 - INSPIRATIONS 14TH YEAR ANI. BAR-B-QUE

8/30/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - COSTA MESA

8/30/2009 - IMAGINATIONS C.C. 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC - SACRAMENTO

9/5/2009 - CONVENTION CENTER DUB SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/12/2009 - M.E.Ch.A. DE PACIFIC 5TH ANNUAL - STOCKTON

9/12/2009 - VIEJITOS 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SAN JOSE


GOODGUYS 

5/30 - 31/2009 - 16TH SUMMER GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON

8/21 - 22/2009 - 23RD WEST COAST NATIONALS - PLEASANTON

11/14 - 15/2009 - 20TH AUTUMN GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON


----------



## kandykane (May 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 11 2009, 03:42 PM~13854100
> *5/16/2009 - AZTEC CREATIONS 1ST ANNUAL BBQ - SAN JOSE
> 
> 5/17/2009 - CAR WASH FOR SANDRA CANTU - STOCKTON
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

5/16/2009 - AZTEC CREATIONS 1ST ANNUAL BBQ - SAN JOSE

5/17/2009 - CAR WASH FOR SANDRA CANTU - TRACY

5/24/2009 - SOCIOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

5/31/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WATSONVILLE

5/31/2009 - UNION CITY LITTLE LEAGUE 50th ANNIVERSARY CARNIVAL/ CAR & BIKE SHOW - UNION CITY

6/13/2009 - SANDRA CANTU MEMORIAL CAR SHOW west valley mall -TRACY

6/14/2009 - DEVOTION C.C. 12TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

6/20/2009 - DUKE'S SCCO. MOVIE NIGHT @ CAPITOL DRIVE-IN - SAN JOSE

6/27/2009 - IMPALAS 10TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - CHICO

6/27/2009 - 3RD ANNUAL LAY-IT-LOW PICNIC - TURLOCK

7/4/2009 - ANTIGUOS 2ND ANNUAL SUMMER PICNIC - SAN JOSE

7/12/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WOODLAND

7/18/2009- NEW STYLE & IMPALAS 12 ANNUAL FUN N THE SUN BBQ - MODESTO

7/19/2009 - MEMORIAL BIRTHDAY BBQ "BIG MUFF" - EAST PALO ALTO

8/1/2009 - ALL CAR CLUB BBQ - @ BAYLANDS PARK

8/1/2009 - MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW - MERCED

8/2/2009 - BROWN PERSUASION & UCE 2ND ANNUAL "CHRISTMAS IN SUMMER" - STOCKTON

8/8/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES BBQ (FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY) - SAN LEANDRO **** UPDATED ****

8/8/2009 - IMPALAS AND VIEJITOS - RENO

8/16/2009 - 3rd ANNUAL CALI SHOWDOWN - STOCKTON

8/23/2009 - LIFES FINEST ANNUAL BBQ - TBA

8/23/2009 -NUESTRO ESTILO SHOW AND SHINE- SUNNYVALE

8/30/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - COSTA MESA

8/30/2009 - IMAGINATIONS C.C. 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC - SACRAMENTO

9/5/2009 - CONVENTION CENTER DUB SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/12/2009 - VIEJITOS 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/12/2009-M.E.C.H.A. De Pacific 5th Annual Car Show-Stockton-U.O.P.

9/13/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - Antioch


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

5/16/2009 - AZTEC CREATIONS 1ST ANNUAL BBQ - SAN JOSE

5/17/2009 - CAR WASH FOR SANDRA CANTU - STOCKTON

5/24/2009 - SOCIOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

5/30/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES 1ST ANNUAL CAR SHOW (SAN LEANDRO HIGH) - SAN LEANDRO **** IN PROGRESS ****

5/31/2009 - UNION CITY LITTLE LEAGUE 50th ANNIVERSARY CARNIVAL/ CAR & BIKE SHOW - UNION CITY

6/7/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - Antioch

6/13/2009 - SANDRA CANTU MEMORIAL CAR SHOW - TRACY

6/14/2009 - DEVOTION C.C. 12TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

6/20/2009 - DUKE'S SCCO. MOVIE NIGHT @ CAPITOL DRIVE-IN - SAN JOSE

6/27/2009 - IMPALAS 10TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - CHICO

6/27/2009 - 3RD ANNUAL LAY-IT-LOW PICNIC - TURLOCK

7/4/2009 - ANTIGUOS 2ND ANNUAL SUMMER PICNIC - SAN JOSE

7/12/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WOODLAND

7/18/2009- NEW STYLE & IMPALAS 12 ANNUAL FUN N THE SUN BBQ - MODESTO

7/19/2009 - MEMORIAL BIRTHDAY BBQ "BIG MUFF" - EAST PALO ALTO

7/25/2009 - ALL CAR CLUB BBQ - SAN JOSE 

8/1/2009 - MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW - MERCED

8/2/2009 - BROWN PERSUASION & UCE 2ND ANNUAL "CHRISTMAS IN SUMMER" - STOCKTON

8/2/2009 - STREETLOW - CANDLESTICK

8/8/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES BBQ (FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY) - SAN LEANDRO **** UPDATED ****

8/8/2009 - IMPALAS AND VIEJITOS - RENO

8/16/2009 - 3rd ANNUAL CALI SHOWDOWN - STOCKTON

8/23/2009 -NUESTRO ESTILO SHOW AND SHINE- SUNNYVALE

8/29/2009 - INSPIRATIONS 14TH YEAR ANI. BAR-B-QUE

8/30/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - COSTA MESA

8/30/2009 - IMAGINATIONS C.C. 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC - SACRAMENTO

9/5/2009 - CONVENTION CENTER DUB SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/12/2009 - M.E.Ch.A. DE PACIFIC 5TH ANNUAL - STOCKTON

9/12/2009 - VIEJITOS 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SAN JOSE



GOODGUYS 

5/30 - 31/2009 - 16TH SUMMER GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON

8/21 - 22/2009 - 23RD WEST COAST NATIONALS - PLEASANTON

11/14 - 15/2009 - 20TH AUTUMN GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

did I mention we r having our 7th annual carshow?



















:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 12 2009, 01:23 PM~13864466
> *did I mention we r having our 7th annual carshow?
> 
> 
> ...


Almost here.


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 12 2009, 01:23 PM~13864466
> *did I mention we r having our 7th annual carshow?
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@May 11 2009, 12:36 PM~13852889
> *Is this show still on this weekend?? Anyword from the homies from the 408??
> *



IT IS STILL ON!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 



















SEE YOU OUT THERE!!!!


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@May 11 2009, 07:22 AM~13850174
> *5/16/2009 - AZTEC CREATIONS 1ST ANNUAL BBQ - SAN JOSE
> 
> 5/17/2009 - CAR WASH FOR SANDRA CANTU - STOCKTON
> ...


AZTEC CREATIONS WILL BE THERE AGAIN THIS YEAR!!!!


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

PRE-REGISTRATION FORMS NOW AVAILABLE. IF INTERESTED PM ME AND I WILL SEND THE FORM TO YOU. PLEASE FEEL FREE TO MAKE COPIES FOR YOUR CLUB MEMBER IF NEEDED.








PRE-REG FORM NOW AVAILABLE. PM FOR MORE INFO


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

5/16/2009 - AZTEC CREATIONS 1ST ANNUAL BBQ - SAN JOSE

5/17/2009 - CAR WASH FOR SANDRA CANTU - STOCKTON

5/24/2009 - SOCIOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

5/30/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES 1ST ANNUAL SHOW & SHINE (SAN LEANDRO HIGH) - SAN LEANDRO

5/31/2009 - UNION CITY LITTLE LEAGUE 50th ANNIVERSARY CARNIVAL/ CAR & BIKE SHOW - UNION CITY

6/7/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - Antioch

6/13/2009 - SANDRA CANTU MEMORIAL CAR SHOW - TRACY

6/14/2009 - DEVOTION C.C. 12TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

6/20/2009 - DUKE'S SCCO. MOVIE NIGHT @ CAPITOL DRIVE-IN - SAN JOSE

6/27/2009 - IMPALAS 10TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - CHICO

6/27/2009 - 3RD ANNUAL LAY-IT-LOW PICNIC - TURLOCK

7/4/2009 - ANTIGUOS 2ND ANNUAL SUMMER PICNIC - SAN JOSE

7/12/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WOODLAND

7/18/2009- NEW STYLE & IMPALAS 12 ANNUAL FUN N THE SUN BBQ - MODESTO

7/19/2009 - MEMORIAL BIRTHDAY BBQ "BIG MUFF" - EAST PALO ALTO

7/25/2009 - ALL CAR CLUB BBQ - SAN JOSE 

8/1/2009 - MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW - MERCED

8/2/2009 - BROWN PERSUASION & UCE 2ND ANNUAL "CHRISTMAS IN SUMMER" - STOCKTON

8/2/2009 - STREETLOW - CANDLESTICK

8/8/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES BBQ (FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY) - SAN LEANDRO **** UPDATED ****

8/8/2009 - IMPALAS AND VIEJITOS - RENO

8/15/2009 - 1ST ANNUAL CANCER BENEFIT SHOW & SHINE - HAYWARD

8/16/2009 - 3rd ANNUAL CALI SHOWDOWN - STOCKTON

8/23/2009 -NUESTRO ESTILO SHOW AND SHINE- SUNNYVALE

8/29/2009 - INSPIRATIONS 14TH YEAR ANI. BAR-B-QUE - SAN JOSE

8/30/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - COSTA MESA

8/30/2009 - IMAGINATIONS C.C. 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC - SACRAMENTO

9/5/2009 - CONVENTION CENTER DUB SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/12/2009 - M.E.Ch.A. DE PACIFIC 5TH ANNUAL - STOCKTON

9/12/2009 - VIEJITOS 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SAN JOSE



GOODGUYS 

5/30 - 31/2009 - 16TH SUMMER GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON

8/21 - 22/2009 - 23RD WEST COAST NATIONALS - PLEASANTON

11/14 - 15/2009 - 20TH AUTUMN GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 13 2009, 01:45 PM~13875196
> *5/16/2009 - AZTEC CREATIONS 1ST ANNUAL BBQ - SAN JOSE
> 
> 5/17/2009 - CAR WASH FOR SANDRA CANTU - STOCKTON
> ...


5-17-09 IS TRACY NOT STOCKTON, PLEASE EDIT :biggrin:


----------



## imp63ss (Feb 10, 2004)

Union City's 50th Anniversary Car, Truck, and Motorcycle show is this Saturday. I did not realize it was this weekend. Well here is the link if any of you are interested. It should be a good size show, Bay Bombs have had car shows at the same spot in the past and the turn out was great.

http://www.unioncity50.com/Events/carShow.htm


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

5/16/2009 - AZTEC CREATIONS 1ST ANNUAL BBQ - SAN JOSE

5/16/2009 - UNION CITY LITTLE LEAGUE 50th ANNIVERSARY CARNIVAL/ CAR & BIKE SHOW - UNION CITY

5/17/2009 - CAR WASH FOR SANDRA CANTU - TRACY

5/24/2009 - SOCIOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

5/30/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES 1ST ANNUAL SHOW & SHINE (SAN LEANDRO HIGH) - SAN LEANDRO

6/7/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - Antioch

6/13/2009 - SANDRA CANTU MEMORIAL CAR SHOW - TRACY

6/14/2009 - DEVOTION C.C. 12TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

6/20/2009 - DUKE'S SCCO. MOVIE NIGHT @ CAPITOL DRIVE-IN - SAN JOSE

6/27/2009 - IMPALAS 10TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - CHICO

6/27/2009 - 3RD ANNUAL LAY-IT-LOW PICNIC - TURLOCK

7/4/2009 - ANTIGUOS 2ND ANNUAL SUMMER PICNIC - SAN JOSE

7/12/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WOODLAND

7/18/2009- NEW STYLE & IMPALAS 12 ANNUAL FUN N THE SUN BBQ - MODESTO

7/19/2009 - MEMORIAL BIRTHDAY BBQ "BIG MUFF" - EAST PALO ALTO

7/25/2009 - ALL CAR CLUB BBQ - SAN JOSE 

8/1/2009 - MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW - MERCED

8/2/2009 - BROWN PERSUASION & UCE 2ND ANNUAL "CHRISTMAS IN SUMMER" - STOCKTON

8/2/2009 - STREETLOW - CANDLESTICK

8/8/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES BBQ (FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY) - SAN LEANDRO **** UPDATED ****

8/8/2009 - IMPALAS AND VIEJITOS - RENO

8/15/2009 - 1ST ANNUAL CANCER BENEFIT SHOW & SHINE - HAYWARD

8/16/2009 - 3rd ANNUAL CALI SHOWDOWN - STOCKTON

8/23/2009 -NUESTRO ESTILO SHOW AND SHINE- SUNNYVALE

8/29/2009 - INSPIRATIONS 14TH YEAR ANI. BAR-B-QUE - SAN JOSE

8/30/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - COSTA MESA

8/30/2009 - IMAGINATIONS C.C. 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC - SACRAMENTO

9/5/2009 - CONVENTION CENTER DUB SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/12/2009 - M.E.Ch.A. DE PACIFIC 5TH ANNUAL - STOCKTON

9/12/2009 - VIEJITOS 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SAN JOSE


GOODGUYS 

5/30 - 31/2009 - 16TH SUMMER GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON

8/21 - 22/2009 - 23RD WEST COAST NATIONALS - PLEASANTON

11/14 - 15/2009 - 20TH AUTUMN GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON
[/quote]


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

5/16/2009 - AZTEC CREATIONS 1ST ANNUAL BBQ - SAN JOSE

5/16/2009 - UNION CITY LITTLE LEAGUE 50th ANNIVERSARY CARNIVAL/ CAR & BIKE SHOW - UNION CITY

5/17/2009 - CAR WASH FOR SANDRA CANTU - TRACY

5/24/2009 - SOCIOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

5/30/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES 1ST ANNUAL SHOW & SHINE (SAN LEANDRO HIGH) - SAN LEANDRO

6/7/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - Antioch

6/13/2009 - SANDRA CANTU MEMORIAL CAR SHOW - TRACY

6/14/2009 - DEVOTION C.C. 12TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

6/20/2009 - DUKE'S SCCO. MOVIE NIGHT @ CAPITOL DRIVE-IN - SAN JOSE

6/27/2009 - IMPALAS 10TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - CHICO

6/27/2009 - 3RD ANNUAL LAY-IT-LOW PICNIC - TURLOCK

7/4/2009 - ANTIGUOS 2ND ANNUAL SUMMER PICNIC - SAN JOSE

7/12/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WOODLAND

7/18/2009- NEW STYLE & IMPALAS 12 ANNUAL FUN N THE SUN BBQ - MODESTO

7/19/2009 - MEMORIAL BIRTHDAY BBQ "BIG MUFF" - EAST PALO ALTO

7/25/2009 - ALL CAR CLUB BBQ - SAN JOSE

8/1/2009 - MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW - MERCED

8/2/2009 - BROWN PERSUASION & UCE 2ND ANNUAL "CHRISTMAS IN SUMMER" - STOCKTON

8/2/2009 - STREETLOW - CANDLESTICK

8/8/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES BBQ (FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY) - SAN LEANDRO **** UPDATED ****

8/8/2009 - IMPALAS AND VIEJITOS - RENO

8/15/2009 - 1ST ANNUAL CANCER BENEFIT SHOW & SHINE - HAYWARD

8/16/2009 - 3rd ANNUAL CALI SHOWDOWN - STOCKTON

8/23/2009 -NUESTRO ESTILO SHOW AND SHINE- SUNNYVALE

8/29/2009 - INSPIRATIONS 14TH YEAR ANI. BAR-B-QUE - SAN JOSE

8/30/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - COSTA MESA

8/30/2009 - IMAGINATIONS C.C. 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC - SACRAMENTO

9/5/2009 - CONVENTION CENTER DUB SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/19/2009 - M.E.Ch.A. DE PACIFIC 5TH ANNUAL - STOCKTON

9/12/2009 - VIEJITOS 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SAN JOSE


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

5/16/2009 - AZTEC CREATIONS 1ST ANNUAL BBQ - SAN JOSE

5/17/2009 - CAR WASH FOR SANDRA CANTU - STOCKTON

5/24/2009 - SOCIOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

5/31/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WATSONVILLE

5/31/2009 - UNION CITY LITTLE LEAGUE 50th ANNIVERSARY CARNIVAL/ CAR & BIKE SHOW - UNION CITY

6/14/2009 - DEVOTION C.C. 12TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

6/20/2009 - DUKE'S SCCO. MOVIE NIGHT @ CAPITOL DRIVE-IN - SAN JOSE

6/27/2009 - IMPALAS 10TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - CHICO

6/27/2009 - 3RD ANNUAL LAY-IT-LOW PICNIC - TURLOCK

7/4/2009 - ANTIGUOS 2ND ANNUAL SUMMER PICNIC - SAN JOSE

7/12/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WOODLAND

7/18/2009- NEW STYLE & IMPALAS 12 ANNUAL FUN N THE SUN BBQ - MODESTO

7/19/2009 - MEMORIAL BIRTHDAY BBQ "BIG MUFF" - EAST PALO ALTO

8/1/2009 - ALL CAR CLUB BBQ - @ BAYLANDS PARK

8/1/2009 - MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW - MERCED

8/2/2009 - BROWN PERSUASION & UCE 2ND ANNUAL "CHRISTMAS IN SUMMER" - STOCKTON

8/8/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES BBQ (FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY) - SAN LEANDRO **** UPDATED ****

8/8/2009 - IMPALAS AND VIEJITOS - RENO

8/16/2009 - 3rd ANNUAL CALI SHOWDOWN - STOCKTON

8/23/2009 - LIFES FINEST ANNUAL BBQ - TBA

8/23/2009 -NUESTRO ESTILO SHOW AND SHINE- SUNNYVALE

8/30/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - COSTA MESA

8/30/2009 - IMAGINATIONS C.C. 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC - SACRAMENTO

9/5/2009 - CONVENTION CENTER DUB SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/12/2009 - VIEJITOS 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/13/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - Antioch
GOODGUYS 

5/30 - 31/2009 - 16TH SUMMER GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON

8/21 - 22/2009 - 23RD WEST COAST NATIONALS - PLEASANTON

11/14 - 15/2009 - 20TH AUTUMN GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON
**** IN PROGRESS **** 
6/6/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES 1ST ANNUAL CAR SHOW (SAN LEANDRO HIGH) - SAN LEANDRO


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@May 14 2009, 04:25 PM~13888453
> *5/16/2009 - AZTEC CREATIONS 1ST ANNUAL BBQ - SAN JOSE
> 
> 5/17/2009 - CAR WASH FOR SANDRA CANTU - STOCKTON
> ...



This is an old schedule bro ....


----------



## Capital City Ent. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

SPACE IS LIMITED SO PM ME FOR PRE-REG FORM








SPACE IS LIMITED SO PM ME FOR PRE-REG FORM


----------



## imp63ss (Feb 10, 2004)

5/16/2009 - AZTEC CREATIONS 1ST ANNUAL BBQ - SAN JOSE

*5/31/2009 - UNION CITY LITTLE LEAUGE'S 50th ANNIVERSARY CARNIVAL/ CAR & BIKE SHOW - UNION CITY*

6/7/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - Antioch

6/13/2009 - SANDRA CANTU MEMORIAL CAR SHOW - TRACY

6/14/2009 - DEVOTION C.C. 12TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

6/20/2009 - DUKE'S SCCO. MOVIE NIGHT @ CAPITOL DRIVE-IN - SAN JOSE

6/27/2009 - IMPALAS 10TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - CHICO

6/27/2009 - 3RD ANNUAL LAY-IT-LOW PICNIC - TURLOCK

7/4/2009 - ANTIGUOS 2ND ANNUAL SUMMER PICNIC - SAN JOSE

7/12/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WOODLAND

7/18/2009- NEW STYLE & IMPALAS 12 ANNUAL FUN N THE SUN BBQ - MODESTO

7/19/2009 - MEMORIAL BIRTHDAY BBQ "BIG MUFF" - EAST PALO ALTO

7/25/2009 - ALL CAR CLUB BBQ - SAN JOSE 

8/1/2009 - MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW - MERCED

8/2/2009 - BROWN PERSUASION & UCE 2ND ANNUAL "CHRISTMAS IN SUMMER" - STOCKTON

8/2/2009 - STREETLOW - CANDLESTICK

8/8/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES BBQ (FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY) - SAN LEANDRO **** UPDATED ****

8/8/2009 - IMPALAS AND VIEJITOS - RENO

8/15/2009 - 1ST ANNUAL CANCER BENEFIT SHOW & SHINE - HAYWARD

8/16/2009 - 3rd ANNUAL CALI SHOWDOWN - STOCKTON

8/23/2009 -NUESTRO ESTILO SHOW AND SHINE- SUNNYVALE

8/29/2009 - INSPIRATIONS 14TH YEAR ANI. BAR-B-QUE - SAN JOSE

8/30/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - COSTA MESA

8/30/2009 - IMAGINATIONS C.C. 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC - SACRAMENTO

9/5/2009 - CONVENTION CENTER DUB SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/12/2009 - M.E.Ch.A. DE PACIFIC 5TH ANNUAL - STOCKTON

9/12/2009 - VIEJITOS 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SAN JOSE


GOODGUYS 

5/30 - 31/2009 - 16TH SUMMER GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON

8/21 - 22/2009 - 23RD WEST COAST NATIONALS - PLEASANTON

11/14 - 15/2009 - 20TH AUTUMN GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON

The two Union City shows are two seperate events in the same month. Sorry I was not clear about that. So come on out the weather is suppose to be hot and nice this weekend.


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by imp63ss_@May 14 2009, 11:17 PM~13893072
> *5/16/2009 - AZTEC CREATIONS 1ST ANNUAL BBQ - SAN JOSE
> 
> 5/31/2009 - UNION CITY LITTLE LEAUGE'S 50th ANNIVERSARY CARNIVAL/ CAR & BIKE SHOW - UNION CITY
> ...



Thanks bro


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

5/17/2009 - CAR WASH FOR SANDRA CANTU - TRACY

5/24/2009 - SOCIOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

5/30/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES 1ST ANNUAL SHOW & SHINE (SAN LEANDRO HIGH) - SAN LEANDRO

5/31/2009 - UNION CITY LITTLE LEAUGE'S 50th ANNIVERSARY CARNIVAL/ CAR & BIKE SHOW - UNION CITY

6/7/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - Antioch

6/13/2009 - SANDRA CANTU MEMORIAL CAR SHOW - TRACY

6/14/2009 - DEVOTION C.C. 12TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

6/20/2009 - DUKE'S SCCO. MOVIE NIGHT @ CAPITOL DRIVE-IN - SAN JOSE

6/27/2009 - IMPALAS 10TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - CHICO

6/27/2009 - 3RD ANNUAL LAY-IT-LOW PICNIC - TURLOCK

7/4/2009 - ANTIGUOS 2ND ANNUAL SUMMER PICNIC - SAN JOSE

7/12/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WOODLAND

7/18/2009- NEW STYLE & IMPALAS 12 ANNUAL FUN N THE SUN BBQ - MODESTO

7/19/2009 - MEMORIAL BIRTHDAY BBQ "BIG MUFF" - EAST PALO ALTO

7/25/2009 - ALL CAR CLUB BBQ - SAN JOSE 

8/1/2009 - MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW - MERCED

8/2/2009 - BROWN PERSUASION & UCE 2ND ANNUAL "CHRISTMAS IN SUMMER" - STOCKTON

8/2/2009 - STREETLOW - CANDLESTICK

8/8/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES BBQ (FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY) - SAN LEANDRO **** UPDATED ****

8/8/2009 - IMPALAS AND VIEJITOS - RENO

8/15/2009 - 1ST ANNUAL CANCER BENEFIT SHOW & SHINE - HAYWARD

8/16/2009 - 3rd ANNUAL CALI SHOWDOWN - STOCKTON

8/23/2009 -NUESTRO ESTILO SHOW AND SHINE- SUNNYVALE

8/29/2009 - INSPIRATIONS 14TH YEAR ANI. BAR-B-QUE - SAN JOSE

8/30/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - COSTA MESA

8/30/2009 - IMAGINATIONS C.C. 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC - SACRAMENTO

9/5/2009 - CONVENTION CENTER DUB SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/12/2009 - M.E.Ch.A. DE PACIFIC 5TH ANNUAL - STOCKTON

9/12/2009 - VIEJITOS 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SAN JOSE



GOODGUYS 

5/30 - 31/2009 - 16TH SUMMER GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON

8/21 - 22/2009 - 23RD WEST COAST NATIONALS - PLEASANTON

11/14 - 15/2009 - 20TH AUTUMN GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON


----------



## FatAl 63 (Aug 7, 2007)

5/17/2009 - CAR WASH FOR SANDRA CANTU - TRACY

5/24/2009 - SOCIOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

5/30/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES 1ST ANNUAL SHOW & SHINE (SAN LEANDRO HIGH) - SAN LEANDRO

5/31/2009 - UNION CITY LITTLE LEAUGE'S 50th ANNIVERSARY CARNIVAL/ CAR & BIKE SHOW - UNION CITY

6/7/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - Antioch

6/13/2009 - SANDRA CANTU MEMORIAL CAR SHOW - TRACY

6/14/2009 - DEVOTION C.C. 12TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

6/20/2009 - DUKE'S SCCO. MOVIE NIGHT @ CAPITOL DRIVE-IN - SAN JOSE

6/27/2009 - IMPALAS 10TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - CHICO

6/27/2009 - 3RD ANNUAL LAY-IT-LOW PICNIC - TURLOCK

7/4/2009 - ANTIGUOS 2ND ANNUAL SUMMER PICNIC - SAN JOSE

7/12/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WOODLAND

7/18/2009- NEW STYLE & IMPALAS 12 ANNUAL FUN N THE SUN BBQ - MODESTO

7/19/2009 - MEMORIAL BIRTHDAY BBQ "BIG MUFF" - EAST PALO ALTO

7/25/2009 - ALL CAR CLUB BBQ - SAN JOSE 

8/1/2009 - MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW - MERCED

8/2/2009 - BROWN PERSUASION & UCE 2ND ANNUAL "CHRISTMAS IN SUMMER" - STOCKTON

8/2/2009 - STREETLOW - CANDLESTICK

8/8/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES BBQ (FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY) - SAN LEANDRO **** UPDATED ****

8/8/2009 - IMPALAS AND VIEJITOS - RENO

8/15/2009 - 1ST ANNUAL CANCER BENEFIT SHOW & SHINE - HAYWARD

8/16/2009 - 3rd ANNUAL CALI SHOWDOWN - STOCKTON

8/23/2009 -NUESTRO ESTILO SHOW AND SHINE- SUNNYVALE

8/29/2009 - INSPIRATIONS 14TH YEAR ANI. BAR-B-QUE - SAN JOSE

8/30/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - COSTA MESA

8/30/2009 - IMAGINATIONS C.C. 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC - SACRAMENTO

9/5/2009 - CONVENTION CENTER DUB SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/12/2009 - VIEJITOS 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SAN JOSE
GOODGUYS 

9/19/2009 - M.E.Ch.A. DE PACIFIC 5TH ANNUAL - STOCKTON
Date has changed, Hope to see you there!

5/30 - 31/2009 - 16TH SUMMER GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON

8/21 - 22/2009 - 23RD WEST COAST NATIONALS - PLEASANTON

11/14 - 15/2009 - 20TH AUTUMN GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

5/24/2009 - SOCIOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

5/30/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES 1ST ANNUAL SHOW & SHINE (SAN LEANDRO HIGH) - SAN LEANDRO

5/31/2009 - UNION CITY LITTLE LEAUGE'S 50th ANNIVERSARY CARNIVAL/ CAR & BIKE SHOW - UNION CITY

6/7/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - Antioch

6/13/2009 - SANDRA CANTU MEMORIAL CAR SHOW - TRACY

6/14/2009 - DEVOTION C.C. 12TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

6/20/2009 - DUKE'S SCCO. MOVIE NIGHT @ CAPITOL DRIVE-IN - SAN JOSE

6/27/2009 - IMPALAS 10TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - CHICO

6/27/2009 - 3RD ANNUAL LAY-IT-LOW PICNIC - TURLOCK

7/4/2009 - ANTIGUOS 2ND ANNUAL SUMMER PICNIC - SAN JOSE

7/12/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WOODLAND

7/18/2009- NEW STYLE & IMPALAS 12 ANNUAL FUN N THE SUN BBQ - MODESTO

7/19/2009 - MEMORIAL BIRTHDAY BBQ "BIG MUFF" - EAST PALO ALTO

7/25/2009 - ALL CAR CLUB BBQ - SAN JOSE 

8/1/2009 - MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW - MERCED

8/2/2009 - BROWN PERSUASION & UCE 2ND ANNUAL "CHRISTMAS IN SUMMER" - STOCKTON

8/2/2009 - STREETLOW - CANDLESTICK

8/8/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES BBQ (FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY) - SAN LEANDRO **** UPDATED ****

8/8/2009 - IMPALAS AND VIEJITOS - RENO

8/16/2009 - 3rd ANNUAL CALI SHOWDOWN - STOCKTON

8/23/2009 -NUESTRO ESTILO SHOW AND SHINE- SUNNYVALE

8/29/2009 - INSPIRATIONS 14TH YEAR ANI. BAR-B-QUE - SAN JOSE

8/30/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - COSTA MESA

8/30/2009 - IMAGINATIONS C.C. 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC - SACRAMENTO

9/5/2009 - 1ST ANNUAL CANCER BENEFIT SHOW & SHINE - HAYWARD

9/5/2009 - CONVENTION CENTER DUB SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/12/2009 - M.E.Ch.A. DE PACIFIC 5TH ANNUAL - STOCKTON

9/12/2009 - VIEJITOS 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/19/2009 - M.E.Ch.A. DE PACIFIC 5TH ANNUAL - STOCKTON



GOODGUYS 

5/30 - 31/2009 - 16TH SUMMER GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON

8/21 - 22/2009 - 23RD WEST COAST NATIONALS - PLEASANTON

11/14 - 15/2009 - 20TH AUTUMN GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON


----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

5/24/2009 - SOCIOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

5/30/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES 1ST ANNUAL SHOW & SHINE (SAN LEANDRO HIGH) - SAN LEANDRO

5/31/2009 - UNION CITY LITTLE LEAUGE'S 50th ANNIVERSARY CARNIVAL/ CAR & BIKE SHOW - UNION CITY

6/7/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - Antioch

6/13/2009 - SANDRA CANTU MEMORIAL CAR SHOW - TRACY

6/14/2009 - DEVOTION C.C. 12TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

6/20/2009 - DUKE'S SCCO. MOVIE NIGHT @ CAPITOL DRIVE-IN - SAN JOSE

6/27/2009 - IMPALAS 10TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - CHICO

6/27/2009 - 3RD ANNUAL LAY-IT-LOW PICNIC - TURLOCK

7/4/2009 - ANTIGUOS 2ND ANNUAL SUMMER PICNIC - SAN JOSE

7/12/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WOODLAND

7/18/2009- NEW STYLE & IMPALAS 12 ANNUAL FUN N THE SUN BBQ - MODESTO

7/19/2009 - MEMORIAL BIRTHDAY BBQ "BIG MUFF" - EAST PALO ALTO

7/25/2009 - ALL CAR CLUB BBQ - SAN JOSE 

8/1/2009 - MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW - MERCED

8/2/2009 - BROWN PERSUASION & UCE 2ND ANNUAL "CHRISTMAS IN SUMMER" - STOCKTON

8/2/2009 - STREETLOW - CANDLESTICK

8/8/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES BBQ (FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY) - SAN LEANDRO **** UPDATED ****

8/8/2009 - IMPALAS AND VIEJITOS - RENO

8/16/2009 - 3rd ANNUAL CALI SHOWDOWN - STOCKTON

8/23/2009 -NUESTRO ESTILO SHOW AND SHINE- SUNNYVALE

8/29/2009 - INSPIRATIONS 14TH YEAR ANI. BAR-B-QUE - SAN JOSE

8/30/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - COSTA MESA

8/30/2009 - IMAGINATIONS C.C. 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC - SACRAMENTO

9/5/2009 - 1ST ANNUAL CANCER BENEFIT SHOW & SHINE - HAYWARD

9/5/2009 - CONVENTION CENTER DUB SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/12/2009 - M.E.Ch.A. DE PACIFIC 5TH ANNUAL - STOCKTON

9/12/2009 - VIEJITOS 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/19/2009 - M.E.Ch.A. DE PACIFIC 5TH ANNUAL - STOCKTON



GOODGUYS 

5/30 - 31/2009 - 16TH SUMMER GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON

8/21 - 22/2009 - 23RD WEST COAST NATIONALS - PLEASANTON

11/14 - 15/2009 - 20TH AUTUMN GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON


----------



## NellyNell (Sep 18, 2007)

San Leandro High School along with Bay Area Bosses CC are having a 1st annual show & shine. This was planned last minute and that is why this year we are making it a show & shine. Please come out and support the Latinos Unidos. Lets show the community what we are all about. It is going to be $5 per car entered and $5 for people walking in to see the cars. If anyone can donate more please do as we are trying to help the kids. Move in time will be 10 - 12 and the show will be from 12 - 4. If you need more info please contact me.


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

5/24/2009 - SOCIOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

5/30/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES 1ST ANNUAL SHOW & SHINE (SAN LEANDRO HIGH) - SAN LEANDRO

5/31/2009 - UNION CITY LITTLE LEAUGE'S 50th ANNIVERSARY CARNIVAL/ CAR & BIKE SHOW - UNION CITY

6/7/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - Antioch

6/13/2009 - SANDRA CANTU MEMORIAL CAR SHOW - TRACY

6/14/2009 - DEVOTION C.C. 12TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

6/20/2009 - DUKE'S SCCO. MOVIE NIGHT @ CAPITOL DRIVE-IN - SAN JOSE

6/27/2009 - IMPALAS 10TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - CHICO

6/27/2009 - 3RD ANNUAL LAY-IT-LOW PICNIC - TURLOCK

7/4/2009 - ANTIGUOS 2ND ANNUAL SUMMER PICNIC - SAN JOSE

7/12/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WOODLAND

7/18/2009- NEW STYLE & IMPALAS 12 ANNUAL FUN N THE SUN BBQ - MODESTO

7/19/2009 - MEMORIAL BIRTHDAY BBQ "BIG MUFF" - EAST PALO ALTO

8/1/2009 - ALL CAR CLUB BBQ - SUNNYVALE 

8/1/2009 - MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW - MERCED

8/2/2009 - BROWN PERSUASION & UCE 2ND ANNUAL "CHRISTMAS IN SUMMER" - STOCKTON

8/2/2009 - STREETLOW - CANDLESTICK

8/8/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES BBQ (FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY) - SAN LEANDRO **** UPDATED ****

8/8/2009 - IMPALAS AND VIEJITOS - RENO

8/16/2009 - 3rd ANNUAL CALI SHOWDOWN - STOCKTON

8/23/2009 -NUESTRO ESTILO SHOW AND SHINE- SUNNYVALE

8/29/2009 - INSPIRATIONS 14TH YEAR ANI. BAR-B-QUE - SAN JOSE

8/30/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - COSTA MESA

8/30/2009 - IMAGINATIONS C.C. 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC - SACRAMENTO

9/5/2009 - 1ST ANNUAL CANCER BENEFIT SHOW & SHINE - HAYWARD

9/5/2009 - CONVENTION CENTER DUB SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/12/2009 - M.E.Ch.A. DE PACIFIC 5TH ANNUAL - STOCKTON

9/12/2009 - VIEJITOS 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/19/2009 - M.E.Ch.A. DE PACIFIC 5TH ANNUAL - STOCKTON



GOODGUYS 

5/30 - 31/2009 - 16TH SUMMER GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON

8/21 - 22/2009 - 23RD WEST COAST NATIONALS - PLEASANTON

11/14 - 15/2009 - 20TH AUTUMN GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

5/24/2009 - SOCIOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

5/30/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES 1ST ANNUAL SHOW & SHINE (SAN LEANDRO HIGH) - SAN LEANDRO

5/30/2009 - VALLEY CROSSROADS TRUCK & CUSTOM SHOW - ATWATER

5/31/2009 - UNION CITY LITTLE LEAUGE'S 50th ANNIVERSARY CARNIVAL/ CAR & BIKE SHOW - UNION CITY

6/7/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - Antioch

6/13/2009 - SANDRA CANTU MEMORIAL CAR SHOW - TRACY

6/14/2009 - DEVOTION C.C. 12TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

6/20/2009 - DUKE'S SCCO. MOVIE NIGHT @ CAPITOL DRIVE-IN - SAN JOSE

6/27/2009 - IMPALAS 10TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - CHICO

6/27/2009 - 3RD ANNUAL LAY-IT-LOW PICNIC - TURLOCK

7/4/2009 - ANTIGUOS 2ND ANNUAL SUMMER PICNIC - SAN JOSE

7/12/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WOODLAND

7/18/2009- NEW STYLE & IMPALAS 12 ANNUAL FUN N THE SUN BBQ - MODESTO

7/19/2009 - MEMORIAL BIRTHDAY BBQ "BIG MUFF" - EAST PALO ALTO

8/1/2009 - ALL CAR CLUB BBQ - SUNNYVALE 

8/1/2009 - MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW - MERCED

8/2/2009 - BROWN PERSUASION & UCE 2ND ANNUAL "CHRISTMAS IN SUMMER" - STOCKTON

8/2/2009 - STREETLOW - CANDLESTICK

8/8/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES BBQ (FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY) - SAN LEANDRO **** UPDATED ****

8/8/2009 - IMPALAS AND VIEJITOS - RENO

8/16/2009 - 3rd ANNUAL CALI SHOWDOWN - STOCKTON

8/23/2009 -NUESTRO ESTILO SHOW AND SHINE- SUNNYVALE

8/29/2009 - INSPIRATIONS 14TH YEAR ANI. BAR-B-QUE - SAN JOSE

8/30/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - COSTA MESA

8/30/2009 - IMAGINATIONS C.C. 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC - SACRAMENTO

9/5/2009 - 1ST ANNUAL CANCER BENEFIT SHOW & SHINE - HAYWARD

9/5/2009 - CONVENTION CENTER DUB SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/12/2009 - M.E.Ch.A. DE PACIFIC 5TH ANNUAL - STOCKTON

9/12/2009 - VIEJITOS 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/19/2009 - M.E.Ch.A. DE PACIFIC 5TH ANNUAL - STOCKTON




GOODGUYS 

5/30 - 31/2009 - 16TH SUMMER GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON

8/21 - 22/2009 - 23RD WEST COAST NATIONALS - PLEASANTON

11/14 - 15/2009 - 20TH AUTUMN GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON


----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

5/24/2009 - SOCIOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

5/30/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES 1ST ANNUAL SHOW & SHINE (SAN LEANDRO HIGH) - SAN LEANDRO

5/30/2009 - VALLEY CROSSROADS TRUCK & CUSTOM SHOW - ATWATER

5/31/2009 - UNION CITY LITTLE LEAUGE'S 50th ANNIVERSARY CARNIVAL/ CAR & BIKE SHOW - UNION CITY

6/7/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - Antioch

6/13/2009 - SANDRA CANTU MEMORIAL CAR SHOW - TRACY

6/14/2009 - DEVOTION C.C. 12TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

6/20/2009 - DUKE'S SCCO. MOVIE NIGHT @ CAPITOL DRIVE-IN - SAN JOSE

6/27/2009 - IMPALAS 10TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - CHICO

6/27/2009 - 3RD ANNUAL LAY-IT-LOW PICNIC - TURLOCK

7/4/2009 - ANTIGUOS 2ND ANNUAL SUMMER PICNIC - SAN JOSE

7/12/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WOODLAND

7/18/2009- NEW STYLE & IMPALAS 12 ANNUAL FUN N THE SUN BBQ - MODESTO

7/19/2009 - MEMORIAL BIRTHDAY BBQ "BIG MUFF" - EAST PALO ALTO

8/1/2009 - ALL CAR CLUB BBQ - SUNNYVALE 

8/1/2009 - MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW - MERCED

8/2/2009 - BROWN PERSUASION & UCE 2ND ANNUAL "CHRISTMAS IN SUMMER" - STOCKTON

8/2/2009 - STREETLOW - CANDLESTICK

8/8/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES BBQ (FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY) - SAN LEANDRO **** UPDATED ****

8/8/2009 - IMPALAS AND VIEJITOS - RENO

8/16/2009 - 3rd ANNUAL CALI SHOWDOWN - STOCKTON

8/23/2009 -NUESTRO ESTILO SHOW AND SHINE- SUNNYVALE

8/29/2009 - INSPIRATIONS 14TH YEAR ANI. BAR-B-QUE - SAN JOSE

8/30/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - COSTA MESA

8/30/2009 - IMAGINATIONS C.C. 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC - SACRAMENTO

9/5/2009 - 1ST ANNUAL CANCER BENEFIT SHOW & SHINE - HAYWARD

9/5/2009 - CONVENTION CENTER DUB SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/12/2009 - M.E.Ch.A. DE PACIFIC 5TH ANNUAL - STOCKTON

9/12/2009 - VIEJITOS 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/19/2009 - M.E.Ch.A. DE PACIFIC 5TH ANNUAL - STOCKTON




GOODGUYS 

5/30 - 31/2009 - 16TH SUMMER GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON

8/21 - 22/2009 - 23RD WEST COAST NATIONALS - PLEASANTON

11/14 - 15/2009 - 20TH AUTUMN GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

5/24/2009 - SOCIOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

5/30/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES 1ST ANNUAL SHOW & SHINE (SAN LEANDRO HIGH) - SAN LEANDRO

5/30/2009 - VALLEY CROSSROADS TRUCK & CUSTOM SHOW - ATWATER

5/31/2009 - UNION CITY LITTLE LEAUGE'S 50th ANNIVERSARY CARNIVAL/ CAR & BIKE SHOW - UNION CITY

6/7/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - Antioch

6/13/2009 - SANDRA CANTU MEMORIAL CAR SHOW - TRACY

6/14/2009 - DEVOTION C.C. 12TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

6/20/2009 - DUKE'S SCCO. MOVIE NIGHT @ CAPITOL DRIVE-IN - SAN JOSE

6/27/2009 - IMPALAS 10TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - CHICO

6/27/2009 - 3RD ANNUAL LAY-IT-LOW PICNIC - TURLOCK

7/4/2009 - ANTIGUOS 2ND ANNUAL SUMMER PICNIC - SAN JOSE

7/12/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WOODLAND

7/18/2009- NEW STYLE & IMPALAS 12 ANNUAL FUN N THE SUN BBQ - MODESTO

7/19/2009 - MEMORIAL BIRTHDAY BBQ "BIG MUFF" - EAST PALO ALTO

8/1/2009 - ALL CAR CLUB BBQ - SUNNYVALE 

8/1/2009 - MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW - MERCED

8/2/2009 - BROWN PERSUASION & UCE 2ND ANNUAL "CHRISTMAS IN SUMMER" - STOCKTON

8/2/2009 - STREETLOW - CANDLESTICK

8/8/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES BBQ (FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY) - SAN LEANDRO **** UPDATED ****

8/8/2009 - IMPALAS AND VIEJITOS - RENO

8/16/2009 - 3rd ANNUAL CALI SHOWDOWN - STOCKTON

8/23/2009 -NUESTRO ESTILO SHOW AND SHINE- SUNNYVALE

8/29/2009 - INSPIRATIONS 14TH YEAR ANI. BAR-B-QUE - SAN JOSE

8/30/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - COSTA MESA

8/30/2009 - IMAGINATIONS C.C. 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC - SACRAMENTO

9/5/2009 - 1ST ANNUAL CANCER BENEFIT SHOW & SHINE - HAYWARD

9/5/2009 - CONVENTION CENTER DUB SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/12/2009 - VIEJITOS 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/19/2009 - M.E.Ch.A. DE PACIFIC 5TH ANNUAL - STOCKTON


GOODGUYS 

5/30 - 31/2009 - 16TH SUMMER GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON

8/21 - 22/2009 - 23RD WEST COAST NATIONALS - PLEASANTON

11/14 - 15/2009 - 20TH AUTUMN GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 20 2009, 11:52 AM~13946906
> *5/24/2009 - SOCIOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO
> 
> 5/30/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES 1ST ANNUAL SHOW & SHINE (SAN LEANDRO HIGH) - SAN LEANDRO
> ...



THANKS FOR ADDING MY EVENT LOCS


----------



## joesimpala (Jan 26, 2009)

may 22nd supposed to be a small show at the regal theaters on mchenry ave friday 5-9


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

5/24/2009 - SOCIOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

5/30/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES 1ST ANNUAL SHOW & SHINE (SAN LEANDRO HIGH) - SAN LEANDRO

5/30/2009 - VALLEY CROSSROADS TRUCK & CUSTOM SHOW - ATWATER

5/31/2009 - UNION CITY LITTLE LEAUGE'S 50th ANNIVERSARY CARNIVAL/ CAR & BIKE SHOW - UNION CITY

6/7/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - Antioch

6/13/2009 - SANDRA CANTU MEMORIAL CAR SHOW - TRACY

6/14/2009 - DEVOTION C.C. 12TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

6/20/2009 - DUKE'S SCCO. MOVIE NIGHT @ CAPITOL DRIVE-IN - SAN JOSE

6/27/2009 - IMPALAS 10TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - CHICO

6/27/2009 - 3RD ANNUAL LAY-IT-LOW PICNIC - TURLOCK

7/4/2009 - ANTIGUOS 2ND ANNUAL SUMMER PICNIC - SAN JOSE

7/12/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WOODLAND

7/18/2009- NEW STYLE & IMPALAS 12 ANNUAL FUN N THE SUN BBQ - MODESTO

7/19/2009 - MEMORIAL BIRTHDAY BBQ "BIG MUFF" - EAST PALO ALTO

8/1/2009 - ALL CAR CLUB BBQ - SUNNYVALE 

8/1/2009 - MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW - MERCED

8/2/2009 - BROWN PERSUASION & UCE 2ND ANNUAL "CHRISTMAS IN SUMMER" - STOCKTON

8/2/2009 - STREETLOW - CANDLESTICK

8/8/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES BBQ (FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY) - SAN LEANDRO **** UPDATED ****

8/8/2009 - IMPALAS AND VIEJITOS - RENO

8/16/2009 - 3rd ANNUAL CALI SHOWDOWN - STOCKTON

8/23/2009 -NUESTRO ESTILO SHOW AND SHINE- SUNNYVALE

8/29/2009 - INSPIRATIONS 14TH YEAR ANI. BAR-B-QUE - SAN JOSE

8/30/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - COSTA MESA

8/30/2009 - IMAGINATIONS C.C. 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC - SACRAMENTO

9/5/2009 - 1ST ANNUAL CANCER BENEFIT SHOW & SHINE - HAYWARD

9/5/2009 - CONVENTION CENTER DUB SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/12/2009 - VIEJITOS 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/19/2009 - M.E.Ch.A. DE PACIFIC 5TH ANNUAL - STOCKTON

9/27/2009 - LO*LYSTICS C.C. 3RD ANNUAL SUPERSHOW - WOODLAND



GOODGUYS 

5/30 - 31/2009 - 16TH SUMMER GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON

8/21 - 22/2009 - 23RD WEST COAST NATIONALS - PLEASANTON

11/14 - 15/2009 - 20TH AUTUMN GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

5/24/2009 - SOCIOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

5/30/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES 1ST ANNUAL SHOW & SHINE (SAN LEANDRO HIGH) - SAN LEANDRO

5/30/2009 - VALLEY CROSSROADS TRUCK & CUSTOM SHOW - ATWATER

5/31/2009 - UNION CITY LITTLE LEAUGE'S 50th ANNIVERSARY CARNIVAL/ CAR & BIKE SHOW - UNION CITY

6/7/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - Antioch

6/13/2009 - SANDRA CANTU MEMORIAL CAR SHOW - TRACY

6/14/2009 - DEVOTION C.C. 12TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

6/20/2009 - DUKE'S SCCO. MOVIE NIGHT @ CAPITOL DRIVE-IN - SAN JOSE

6/27/2009 - IMPALAS 10TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - CHICO

6/27/2009 - 3RD ANNUAL LAY-IT-LOW PICNIC - TURLOCK

7/4/2009 - ANTIGUOS 2ND ANNUAL SUMMER PICNIC - SAN JOSE

7/12/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WOODLAND

7/18/2009- NEW STYLE & IMPALAS 12 ANNUAL FUN N THE SUN BBQ - MODESTO

7/19/2009 - MEMORIAL BIRTHDAY BBQ "BIG MUFF" - EAST PALO ALTO

8/1/2009 - ALL CAR CLUB BBQ - SUNNYVALE 

8/1/2009 - MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW - MERCED

8/2/2009 - BROWN PERSUASION & UCE 2ND ANNUAL "CHRISTMAS IN SUMMER" - STOCKTON

8/2/2009 - STREETLOW - CANDLESTICK

8/8/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES BBQ (FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY) - SAN LEANDRO **** UPDATED ****

8/8/2009 - IMPALAS AND VIEJITOS - RENO

8/16/2009 - 3rd ANNUAL CALI SHOWDOWN - STOCKTON

8/23/2009 -NUESTRO ESTILO SHOW AND SHINE- SUNNYVALE

8/29/2009 - INSPIRATIONS 14TH YEAR ANI. BAR-B-QUE - SAN JOSE

8/30/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - COSTA MESA

8/30/2009 - IMAGINATIONS C.C. 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC - SACRAMENTO

9/5/2009 - 1ST ANNUAL CANCER BENEFIT SHOW & SHINE - HAYWARD

9/5/2009 - CONVENTION CENTER DUB SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/12/2009 - VIEJITOS 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/19/2009 - M.E.Ch.A. DE PACIFIC 5TH ANNUAL - STOCKTON

9/27/2009 - LO*LYSTICS C.C. 3RD ANNUAL SUPERSHOW - WOODLAND





GOODGUYS 


5/30 - 31/2009 - 16TH SUMMER GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON

8/21 - 22/2009 - 23RD WEST COAST NATIONALS - PLEASANTON

11/14 - 15/2009 - 20TH AUTUMN GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## TUFF55 (Dec 2, 2007)




----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

September 27th -LO*LYSTICS end of summer super show


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

5/24/2009 - SOCIOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

5/30/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES 1ST ANNUAL SHOW & SHINE (SAN LEANDRO HIGH) - SAN LEANDRO

5/30/2009 - VALLEY CROSSROADS TRUCK & CUSTOM SHOW - ATWATER

5/31/2009 - UNION CITY LITTLE LEAUGE'S 50th ANNIVERSARY CARNIVAL/ CAR & BIKE SHOW - UNION CITY

6/7/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - Antioch

6/13/2009 - SANDRA CANTU MEMORIAL CAR SHOW - TRACY

6/14/2009 - DEVOTION C.C. 12TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

6/20/2009 - DUKE'S SCCO. MOVIE NIGHT @ CAPITOL DRIVE-IN - SAN JOSE

6/27/2009 - IMPALAS 10TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - CHICO

6/27/2009 - 3RD ANNUAL LAY-IT-LOW PICNIC - TURLOCK

7/4/2009 - ANTIGUOS 2ND ANNUAL SUMMER PICNIC - SAN JOSE

7/12/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WOODLAND

7/18/2009- NEW STYLE & IMPALAS 12 ANNUAL FUN N THE SUN BBQ - MODESTO

7/19/2009 - MEMORIAL BIRTHDAY BBQ "BIG MUFF" - EAST PALO ALTO

8/1/2009 - ALL CAR CLUB BBQ - SUNNYVALE 

8/1/2009 - MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW - MERCED

8/2/2009 - BROWN PERSUASION & UCE 2ND ANNUAL "CHRISTMAS IN SUMMER" - STOCKTON

8/2/2009 - STREETLOW - CANDLESTICK

8/8/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES BBQ (FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY) - SAN LEANDRO **** UPDATED ****

8/8/2009 - IMPALAS AND VIEJITOS - RENO

8/16/2009 - 3rd ANNUAL CALI SHOWDOWN - STOCKTON

8/23/2009 -NUESTRO ESTILO SHOW AND SHINE- SUNNYVALE

8/29/2009 - INSPIRATIONS 14TH YEAR ANI. BAR-B-QUE - SAN JOSE

8/30/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - COSTA MESA

8/30/2009 - IMAGINATIONS C.C. 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC - SACRAMENTO

9/5/2009 - 1ST ANNUAL CANCER BENEFIT SHOW & SHINE - HAYWARD

9/5/2009 - CONVENTION CENTER DUB SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/12/2009 - VIEJITOS 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/19/2009 - M.E.Ch.A. DE PACIFIC 5TH ANNUAL - STOCKTON

9/27/2009 - LO*LYSTICS C.C. 3RD ANNUAL SUPERSHOW - WOODLAND

11/21/2009 - TURKEY DRIVE BAY AREA BOSSES & ENCHANTED CREATIONS - HAYWARD (SAMS)

12/5/2009 - ENCHANTED CREATIONS ANNUAL TOY DRIVE - HAYWARD (SAMS)

12/12/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES & BLVD KINGS ANNUAL TOY DRIVE - SOUTH SAN FRAN


GOODGUYS 


5/30 - 31/2009 - 16TH SUMMER GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON

8/21 - 22/2009 - 23RD WEST COAST NATIONALS - PLEASANTON

11/14 - 15/2009 - 20TH AUTUMN GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

5/24/2009 - SOCIOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

*<span style=\'color:red\'>12/12/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES & BLVD KINGS ANNUAL TOY DRIVE - SOUTH SAN FRAN*
GOODGUYS 
5/30 - 31/2009 - 16TH SUMMER GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON

8/21 - 22/2009 - 23RD WEST COAST NATIONALS - PLEASANTON

11/14 - 15/2009 - 20TH AUTUMN GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

5/24/2009 - SOCIOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

5/30/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES 1ST ANNUAL SHOW & SHINE (SAN LEANDRO HIGH) - SAN LEANDRO

5/30/2009 - VALLEY CROSSROADS TRUCK & CUSTOM SHOW - ATWATER

5/31/2009 - UNION CITY LITTLE LEAUGE'S 50th ANNIVERSARY CARNIVAL/ CAR & BIKE SHOW - UNION CITY

6/7/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - Antioch

6/13/2009 - SANDRA CANTU MEMORIAL CAR SHOW - TRACY

6/14/2009 - DEVOTION C.C. 12TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

6/20/2009 - DUKE'S SCCO. MOVIE NIGHT @ CAPITOL DRIVE-IN - SAN JOSE

6/27/2009 - IMPALAS 10TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - CHICO

6/27/2009 - 3RD ANNUAL LAY-IT-LOW PICNIC - TURLOCK

7/4/2009 - ANTIGUOS 2ND ANNUAL SUMMER PICNIC - SAN JOSE

7/12/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WOODLAND

7/18/2009- NEW STYLE & IMPALAS 12 ANNUAL FUN N THE SUN BBQ - MODESTO

7/19/2009 - MEMORIAL BIRTHDAY BBQ "BIG MUFF" - EAST PALO ALTO

8/1/2009 - ALL CAR CLUB BBQ - SUNNYVALE 

8/1/2009 - MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW - MERCED

8/2/2009 - BROWN PERSUASION & UCE 2ND ANNUAL "CHRISTMAS IN SUMMER" - STOCKTON

8/2/2009 - STREETLOW - CANDLESTICK

8/8/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES BBQ (FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY) - SAN LEANDRO **** UPDATED ****

8/8/2009 - IMPALAS AND VIEJITOS - RENO

8/16/2009 - 3rd ANNUAL CALI SHOWDOWN - STOCKTON

8/23/2009 -NUESTRO ESTILO SHOW AND SHINE- SUNNYVALE

8/29/2009 - INSPIRATIONS 14TH YEAR ANI. BAR-B-QUE - SAN JOSE

8/30/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - COSTA MESA

8/30/2009 - IMAGINATIONS C.C. 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC - SACRAMENTO

9/5/2009 - 1ST ANNUAL CANCER BENEFIT SHOW & SHINE - HAYWARD

9/5/2009 - CONVENTION CENTER DUB SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/12/2009 - VIEJITOS 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/19/2009 - M.E.Ch.A. DE PACIFIC 5TH ANNUAL - STOCKTON

9/27/2009 - LO*LYSTICS C.C. 3RD ANNUAL SUPERSHOW - WOODLAND

11/21/2009 - TURKEY DRIVE BAY AREA BOSSES & ENCHANTED CREATION - HAYWARD (SAMS)

12/5/2009 - ENCHANTED CREATION ANNUAL TOY DRIVE - HAYWARD (SAMS)

12/12/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES & BLVD KINGS ANNUAL TOY DRIVE - SOUTH SAN FRAN


GOODGUYS 


5/30 - 31/2009 - 16TH SUMMER GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON

8/21 - 22/2009 - 23RD WEST COAST NATIONALS - PLEASANTON

11/14 - 15/2009 - 20TH AUTUMN GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

5/30/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES 1ST ANNUAL SHOW & SHINE (SAN LEANDRO HIGH) - SAN LEANDRO

5/30/2009 - VALLEY CROSSROADS TRUCK & CUSTOM SHOW - ATWATER

5/31/2009 - UNION CITY LITTLE LEAUGE'S 50th ANNIVERSARY CARNIVAL/ CAR & BIKE SHOW - UNION CITY

6/7/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - Antioch

6/13/2009 - SANDRA CANTU MEMORIAL CAR SHOW - TRACY

6/14/2009 - DEVOTION C.C. 12TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

6/20/2009 - DUKE'S SCCO. MOVIE NIGHT @ CAPITOL DRIVE-IN - SAN JOSE

6/27/2009 - IMPALAS 10TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - CHICO

6/27/2009 - 3RD ANNUAL LAY-IT-LOW PICNIC - TURLOCK

7/4/2009 - ANTIGUOS 2ND ANNUAL SUMMER PICNIC - SAN JOSE

7/12/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WOODLAND

7/18/2009- NEW STYLE & IMPALAS 12 ANNUAL FUN N THE SUN BBQ - MODESTO

7/19/2009 - MEMORIAL BIRTHDAY BBQ "BIG MUFF" - EAST PALO ALTO

8/1/2009 - ALL CAR CLUB BBQ - SUNNYVALE 

8/1/2009 - MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW - MERCED

8/2/2009 - BROWN PERSUASION & UCE 2ND ANNUAL "CHRISTMAS IN SUMMER" - STOCKTON

8/2/2009 - STREETLOW - CANDLESTICK

8/8/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES BBQ (FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY) - SAN LEANDRO **** UPDATED ****

8/8/2009 - IMPALAS AND VIEJITOS - RENO

8/16/2009 - 3rd ANNUAL CALI SHOWDOWN - STOCKTON

8/23/2009 -NUESTRO ESTILO SHOW AND SHINE- SUNNYVALE

8/29/2009 - INSPIRATIONS 14TH YEAR ANI. BAR-B-QUE - SAN JOSE

8/30/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - COSTA MESA

8/30/2009 - IMAGINATIONS C.C. 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC - SACRAMENTO

9/5/2009 - 1ST ANNUAL CANCER BENEFIT SHOW & SHINE - HAYWARD

9/5/2009 - CONVENTION CENTER DUB SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/12/2009 - VIEJITOS 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/19/2009 - M.E.Ch.A. DE PACIFIC 5TH ANNUAL - STOCKTON

9/27/2009 - LO*LYSTICS C.C. 3RD ANNUAL SUPERSHOW - WOODLAND

11/21/2009 - TURKEY DRIVE BAY AREA BOSSES & ENCHANTED CREATION - HAYWARD (SAMS)

12/5/2009 - ENCHANTED CREATION ANNUAL TOY DRIVE - HAYWARD (SAMS)

12/12/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES & BLVD KINGS ANNUAL TOY DRIVE - SOUTH SAN FRAN



GOODGUYS 


5/30 - 31/2009 - 16TH SUMMER GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON

8/21 - 22/2009 - 23RD WEST COAST NATIONALS - PLEASANTON

11/14 - 15/2009 - 20TH AUTUMN GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON


----------



## DJKRAZY-AZTECAS DJ (Nov 18, 2008)

*WWW.DJKRAZY510.COM*


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

5/30/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES 1ST ANNUAL SHOW & SHINE (SAN LEANDRO HIGH) - SAN LEANDRO

5/30/2009 - VALLEY CROSSROADS TRUCK & CUSTOM SHOW - ATWATER

5/31/2009 - UNION CITY LITTLE LEAUGE'S 50th ANNIVERSARY CARNIVAL/ CAR & BIKE SHOW - UNION CITY

6/7/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - Antioch

6/13/2009 - SANDRA CANTU MEMORIAL CAR SHOW - TRACY

6/14/2009 - DEVOTION C.C. 12TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

6/20/2009 - DUKE'S SCCO. MOVIE NIGHT @ CAPITOL DRIVE-IN - SAN JOSE

6/27/2009 - IMPALAS 10TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - CHICO

6/27/2009 - 3RD ANNUAL LAY-IT-LOW PICNIC - TURLOCK

7/4/2009 - ANTIGUOS 2ND ANNUAL SUMMER PICNIC - SAN JOSE

7/12/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WOODLAND

7/18/2009- NEW STYLE & IMPALAS 12 ANNUAL FUN N THE SUN BBQ - MODESTO

7/19/2009 - MEMORIAL BIRTHDAY BBQ "BIG MUFF" - EAST PALO ALTO

8/1/2009 - ALL CAR CLUB BBQ - SUNNYVALE 

8/1/2009 - MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW - MERCED

8/2/2009 - BROWN PERSUASION & UCE 2ND ANNUAL "CHRISTMAS IN SUMMER" - STOCKTON

8/2/2009 - STREETLOW - CANDLESTICK

8/8/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES BBQ (FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY) - SAN LEANDRO **** UPDATED ****

8/8/2009 - IMPALAS AND VIEJITOS - RENO

8/16/2009 - 3rd ANNUAL CALI SHOWDOWN - STOCKTON

8/23/2009 -NUESTRO ESTILO SHOW AND SHINE- SUNNYVALE

8/29/2009 - INSPIRATIONS 14TH YEAR ANI. BAR-B-QUE - SAN JOSE

8/30/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - COSTA MESA

8/30/2009 - IMAGINATIONS C.C. 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC - SACRAMENTO

9/5/2009 - 1ST ANNUAL CANCER BENEFIT SHOW & SHINE - HAYWARD

9/5/2009 - CONVENTION CENTER DUB SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/12/2009 - VIEJITOS 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/19/2009 - M.E.Ch.A. DE PACIFIC 5TH ANNUAL - STOCKTON

9/27/2009 - LO*LYSTICS C.C. 3RD ANNUAL SUPERSHOW - WOODLAND

11/21/2009 - TURKEY DRIVE BAY AREA BOSSES & ENCHANTED CREATION - HAYWARD (SAMS)

12/5/2009 - ENCHANTED CREATION ANNUAL TOY DRIVE - HAYWARD (SAMS)

12/12/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES & BLVD KINGS ANNUAL TOY DRIVE - SOUTH SAN FRAN



GOODGUYS 


5/30 - 31/2009 - 16TH SUMMER GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON

8/21 - 22/2009 - 23RD WEST COAST NATIONALS - PLEASANTON

11/14 - 15/2009 - 20TH AUTUMN GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON


----------



## imp63ss (Feb 10, 2004)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## EASTBAY 925 (May 28, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

5/30/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES 1ST ANNUAL SHOW & SHINE (SAN LEANDRO HIGH) - SAN LEANDRO

5/30/2009 - VALLEY CROSSROADS TRUCK & CUSTOM SHOW - ATWATER

5/31/2009 - UNION CITY LITTLE LEAUGE'S 50th ANNIVERSARY CARNIVAL/ CAR & BIKE SHOW - UNION CITY

6/7/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - Antioch

6/13/2009 - SANDRA CANTU MEMORIAL CAR SHOW - TRACY

6/14/2009 - DEVOTION C.C. 12TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

6/20/2009 - DUKE'S SCCO. MOVIE NIGHT @ CAPITOL DRIVE-IN - SAN JOSE

6/27/2009 - IMPALAS 10TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - CHICO

6/27/2009 - 3RD ANNUAL LAY-IT-LOW PICNIC - TURLOCK

7/4/2009 - ANTIGUOS 2ND ANNUAL SUMMER PICNIC - SAN JOSE

7/12/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WOODLAND

7/18/2009- NEW STYLE & IMPALAS 12 ANNUAL FUN N THE SUN BBQ - MODESTO

7/19/2009 - MEMORIAL BIRTHDAY BBQ "BIG MUFF" - EAST PALO ALTO

8/1/2009 - ALL CAR CLUB BBQ - SUNNYVALE 

8/1/2009 - MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW - MERCED

8/2/2009 - BROWN PERSUASION & UCE 2ND ANNUAL "CHRISTMAS IN SUMMER" - STOCKTON

8/2/2009 - STREETLOW - CANDLESTICK

8/8/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES BBQ (FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY) - SAN LEANDRO **** UPDATED ****

8/8/2009 - IMPALAS AND VIEJITOS - RENO

8/16/2009 - 3rd ANNUAL CALI SHOWDOWN - STOCKTON

8/23/2009 -NUESTRO ESTILO SHOW AND SHINE- SUNNYVALE

8/29/2009 - INSPIRATIONS 14TH YEAR ANI. BAR-B-QUE - SAN JOSE

8/30/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - COSTA MESA

8/30/2009 - IMAGINATIONS C.C. 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC - SACRAMENTO

9/5/2009 - 1ST ANNUAL CANCER BENEFIT SHOW & SHINE - HAYWARD

9/5/2009 - CONVENTION CENTER DUB SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/12/2009 - VIEJITOS 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/19/2009 - M.E.Ch.A. DE PACIFIC 5TH ANNUAL - STOCKTON

9/27/2009 - LO*LYSTICS C.C. 3RD ANNUAL SUPERSHOW - WOODLAND

11/21/2009 - TURKEY DRIVE BAY AREA BOSSES & ENCHANTED CREATION - HAYWARD (SAMS)

12/5/2009 - ENCHANTED CREATION ANNUAL TOY DRIVE - HAYWARD (SAMS)

12/12/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES & BLVD KINGS ANNUAL TOY DRIVE - SOUTH SAN FRAN


GOODGUYS 


5/30 - 31/2009 - 16TH SUMMER GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON

8/21 - 22/2009 - 23RD WEST COAST NATIONALS - PLEASANTON

11/14 - 15/2009 - 20TH AUTUMN GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON


----------



## FatAl 63 (Aug 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 28 2009, 11:32 AM~14026789
> *5/30/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES 1ST ANNUAL SHOW & SHINE (SAN LEANDRO HIGH) - SAN LEANDRO
> 
> 5/30/2009 - VALLEY CROSSROADS TRUCK & CUSTOM SHOW - ATWATER
> ...


New link added to M.E.Ch.A Show


----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## hugo530 (Jan 29, 2006)




----------



## Capital City Ent. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

**** FEARNONE 5TH PICNIC AT DISCOVERY PARK SACRAMENTO CA ****
 SEP,20 WE HAD TO CHANGE THE DATE.

SEPTEMBER,20,2009 FEARNONE 5TH PICNIC
DISCOVERY PARK. SACRAMENTO,CA


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

6/7/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - Antioch

6/13/2009 - SANDRA CANTU MEMORIAL CAR SHOW - TRACY

6/14/2009 - DEVOTION C.C. 12TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

6/20/2009 - DUKE'S SCCO. MOVIE NIGHT @ CAPITOL DRIVE-IN - SAN JOSE

6/27/2009 - IMPALAS 10TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - CHICO

6/27/2009 - 3RD ANNUAL LAY-IT-LOW PICNIC - TURLOCK

7/4/2009 - ANTIGUOS 2ND ANNUAL SUMMER PICNIC - SAN JOSE

7/12/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WOODLAND

7/18/2009- NEW STYLE & IMPALAS 12 ANNUAL FUN N THE SUN BBQ - MODESTO

7/19/2009 - MEMORIAL BIRTHDAY BBQ "BIG MUFF" - EAST PALO ALTO

8/1/2009 - ALL CAR CLUB BBQ - SUNNYVALE 

8/1/2009 - MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW - MERCED

8/2/2009 - BROWN PERSUASION & UCE 2ND ANNUAL "CHRISTMAS IN SUMMER" - STOCKTON

8/2/2009 - STREETLOW - CANDLESTICK

8/8/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES BBQ (FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY) - SAN LEANDRO **** UPDATED ****

8/8/2009 - IMPALAS AND VIEJITOS - RENO

8/16/2009 - 3rd ANNUAL CALI SHOWDOWN - STOCKTON

8/23/2009 -NUESTRO ESTILO SHOW AND SHINE- SUNNYVALE

8/29/2009 - INSPIRATIONS 14TH YEAR ANI. BAR-B-QUE - SAN JOSE

8/30/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - COSTA MESA

8/30/2009 - IMAGINATIONS C.C. 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC - SACRAMENTO

9/5/2009 - 1ST ANNUAL CANCER BENEFIT SHOW & SHINE - HAYWARD

9/5/2009 - CONVENTION CENTER DUB SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/12/2009 - VIEJITOS 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/19/2009 - M.E.Ch.A. DE PACIFIC 5TH ANNUAL - STOCKTON

9/27/2009 - LO*LYSTICS C.C. 3RD ANNUAL SUPERSHOW - WOODLAND

11/21/2009 - TURKEY DRIVE BAY AREA BOSSES & ENCHANTED CREATION - HAYWARD (SAMS)

12/5/2009 - ENCHANTED CREATION ANNUAL TOY DRIVE - HAYWARD (SAMS)

12/12/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES & BLVD KINGS ANNUAL TOY DRIVE - SOUTH SAN FRAN



GOODGUYS 


8/21 - 22/2009 - 23RD WEST COAST NATIONALS - PLEASANTON

11/14 - 15/2009 - 20TH AUTUMN GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

can i get on the list


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

6/7/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - Antioch

6/13/2009 - SANDRA CANTU MEMORIAL CAR SHOW - TRACY

6/14/2009 - DEVOTION C.C. 12TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

6/20/2009 - DUKE'S SCCO. MOVIE NIGHT @ CAPITOL DRIVE-IN - SAN JOSE

6/27/2009 - IMPALAS 10TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - CHICO

6/27/2009 - 3RD ANNUAL LAY-IT-LOW PICNIC - TURLOCK

7/4/2009 - ANTIGUOS 2ND ANNUAL SUMMER PICNIC - SAN JOSE

7/12/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WOODLAND

7/18/2009- NEW STYLE & IMPALAS 12 ANNUAL FUN N THE SUN BBQ - MODESTO

7/19/2009 - MEMORIAL BIRTHDAY BBQ "BIG MUFF" - EAST PALO ALTO

8/1/2009 - ALL CAR CLUB BBQ - SUNNYVALE 

8/1/2009 - MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW - MERCED

8/2/2009 - BROWN PERSUASION & UCE 2ND ANNUAL "CHRISTMAS IN SUMMER" - STOCKTON

8/2/2009 - STREETLOW - CANDLESTICK

8/8/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES BBQ (FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY) - SAN LEANDRO **** UPDATED ****

8/8/2009 - IMPALAS AND VIEJITOS - RENO

8/16/2009 - 3rd ANNUAL CALI SHOWDOWN - STOCKTON

8/23/2009 -NUESTRO ESTILO SHOW AND SHINE- SUNNYVALE

8/29/2009 - INSPIRATIONS 14TH YEAR ANI. BAR-B-QUE - SAN JOSE

8/30/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - COSTA MESA

8/30/2009 - IMAGINATIONS C.C. 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC - SACRAMENTO

9/5/2009 - 1ST ANNUAL CANCER BENEFIT SHOW & SHINE - HAYWARD

9/5/2009 - CONVENTION CENTER DUB SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/12/2009 - VIEJITOS 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/19/2009 - M.E.Ch.A. DE PACIFIC 5TH ANNUAL - STOCKTON

9/20/2009 - FEARNONE 5TH PICNIC - SACRAMENTO

9/27/2009 - LO*LYSTICS C.C. 3RD ANNUAL SUPERSHOW - WOODLAND

11/21/2009 - TURKEY DRIVE BAY AREA BOSSES & ENCHANTED CREATION - HAYWARD (SAMS)

12/5/2009 - ENCHANTED CREATION ANNUAL TOY DRIVE - HAYWARD (SAMS)

12/12/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES & BLVD KINGS ANNUAL TOY DRIVE - SOUTH SAN FRAN



GOODGUYS 



8/21 - 22/2009 - 23RD WEST COAST NATIONALS - PLEASANTON

11/14 - 15/2009 - 20TH AUTUMN GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

6/7/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - Antioch

6/13/2009 - SANDRA CANTU MEMORIAL CAR SHOW - TRACY

6/14/2009 - DEVOTION C.C. 12TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

6/20/2009 - DUKE'S SCCO. MOVIE NIGHT @ CAPITOL DRIVE-IN - SAN JOSE

6/27/2009 - IMPALAS 10TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - CHICO

6/27/2009 - 3RD ANNUAL LAY-IT-LOW PICNIC - TURLOCK

7/4/2009 - ANTIGUOS & GOODTIMES SUMMER BBQ - SAN JOSE

7/12/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WOODLAND

7/18/2009- NEW STYLE & IMPALAS 12 ANNUAL FUN N THE SUN BBQ - MODESTO

7/19/2009 - MEMORIAL BIRTHDAY BBQ "BIG MUFF" - EAST PALO ALTO

8/1/2009 - ALL CAR CLUB BBQ - SUNNYVALE 

8/1/2009 - MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW - MERCED

8/2/2009 - BROWN PERSUASION & UCE 2ND ANNUAL "CHRISTMAS IN SUMMER" - STOCKTON

8/2/2009 - STREETLOW - CANDLESTICK

8/8/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES BBQ (FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY) - SAN LEANDRO **** UPDATED ****

8/8/2009 - IMPALAS AND VIEJITOS - RENO

8/16/2009 - 3rd ANNUAL CALI SHOWDOWN - STOCKTON

8/23/2009 -NUESTRO ESTILO SHOW AND SHINE- SUNNYVALE

8/29/2009 - INSPIRATIONS 14TH YEAR ANI. BAR-B-QUE - SAN JOSE

8/30/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - COSTA MESA

8/30/2009 - IMAGINATIONS C.C. 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC - SACRAMENTO

9/5/2009 - CONVENTION CENTER DUB SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/12/2009 - VIEJITOS 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/19/2009 - M.E.Ch.A. DE PACIFIC 5TH ANNUAL - STOCKTON

9/20/2009 - FEARNONE 5TH PICNIC - SACRAMENTO

9/26/2009 - 1ST ANNUAL CANCER RESEARCH SHOW & SHINE - HAYWARD

9/27/2009 - LO*LYSTICS C.C. 3RD ANNUAL SUPERSHOW - WOODLAND

11/21/2009 - TURKEY DRIVE BAY AREA BOSSES & ENCHANTED CREATION - HAYWARD (SAMS)

12/5/2009 - ENCHANTED CREATION ANNUAL TOY DRIVE - HAYWARD (SAMS)

12/12/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES & BLVD KINGS ANNUAL TOY DRIVE - SOUTH SAN FRAN


GOODGUYS 


8/21 - 22/2009 - 23RD WEST COAST NATIONALS - PLEASANTON

11/14 - 15/2009 - 20TH AUTUMN GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jun 2 2009, 09:59 AM~14070360
> *6/7/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - Antioch
> 
> 6/13/2009 - SANDRA CANTU MEMORIAL CAR SHOW  - TRACY
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Thanks for all your work Locs


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

9/5,9/6,9/7-BLVD NIGHTS-SAN JOSE

9/13-STREET LOW MAGAZINE CAR SHOW-ANTIOCH


A COUPLE MORE TO ADD TO THE LIST

WE WILL BE PUTTING UP OUR TOY DRIVE WHEN WE GET A DATE LOCKED IN. ~GRACIAS~
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

6/7/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - Antioch

6/13/2009 - SANDRA CANTU MEMORIAL CAR SHOW - TRACY

6/14/2009 - DEVOTION C.C. 12TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

6/20/2009 - DUKE'S SCCO. MOVIE NIGHT @ CAPITOL DRIVE-IN - SAN JOSE

6/27/2009 - IMPALAS 10TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - CHICO

6/27/2009 - 3RD ANNUAL LAY-IT-LOW PICNIC - TURLOCK

7/4/2009 - ANTIGUOS & GOODTIMES SUMMER BBQ - SAN JOSE

7/12/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WOODLAND

7/18/2009- NEW STYLE & IMPALAS 12 ANNUAL FUN N THE SUN BBQ - MODESTO

7/19/2009 - MEMORIAL BIRTHDAY BBQ "BIG MUFF" - EAST PALO ALTO

8/1/2009 - ALL CAR CLUB BBQ - SUNNYVALE 

8/1/2009 - MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW - MERCED

8/2/2009 - BROWN PERSUASION & UCE 2ND ANNUAL "CHRISTMAS IN SUMMER" - STOCKTON

8/2/2009 - STREETLOW - CANDLESTICK

8/8/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES BBQ (FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY) - SAN LEANDRO **** UPDATED ****

8/8/2009 - IMPALAS AND VIEJITOS - RENO

8/16/2009 - 3rd ANNUAL CALI SHOWDOWN - STOCKTON

8/23/2009 -NUESTRO ESTILO SHOW AND SHINE- SUNNYVALE

8/29/2009 - INSPIRATIONS 14TH YEAR ANI. BAR-B-QUE - SAN JOSE

8/30/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - COSTA MESA

8/30/2009 - IMAGINATIONS C.C. 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC - SACRAMENTO

9/5/2009 - CONVENTION CENTER DUB SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/5/2009 - BLVD NIGHTS - SAN JOSE

9/6/2009 - BLVD NIGHTS - SAN JOSE

9/7/2009 - BLVD NIGHTS - SAN JOSE

9/12/2009 - VIEJITOS 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/13/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - Antioch

9/19/2009 - M.E.Ch.A. DE PACIFIC 5TH ANNUAL - STOCKTON

9/20/2009 - FEARNONE 5TH PICNIC - SACRAMENTO

9/26/2009 - 1ST ANNUAL CANCER RESEARCH SHOW & SHINE - HAYWARD

9/27/2009 - LO*LYSTICS C.C. 3RD ANNUAL SUPERSHOW - WOODLAND

11/21/2009 - TURKEY DRIVE BAY AREA BOSSES & ENCHANTED CREATION - HAYWARD (SAMS)

12/5/2009 - ENCHANTED CREATION ANNUAL TOY DRIVE - HAYWARD (SAMS)

12/12/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES & BLVD KINGS ANNUAL TOY DRIVE - SOUTH SAN FRAN


GOODGUYS 



8/21 - 22/2009 - 23RD WEST COAST NATIONALS - PLEASANTON

11/14 - 15/2009 - 20TH AUTUMN GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

6/7/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - Antioch

6/13/2009 - SANDRA CANTU MEMORIAL CAR SHOW - TRACY

6/14/2009 - DEVOTION C.C. 12TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

6/20/2009 - DUKE'S SCCO. MOVIE NIGHT @ CAPITOL DRIVE-IN - SAN JOSE

6/27/2009 - IMPALAS 10TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - CHICO

6/27/2009 - 3RD ANNUAL LAY-IT-LOW PICNIC - TURLOCK

7/4/2009 - ANTIGUOS & GOODTIMES SUMMER BBQ - SAN JOSE

7/12/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WOODLAND

7/18/2009- NEW STYLE & IMPALAS 12 ANNUAL FUN N THE SUN BBQ - MODESTO

7/19/2009 - MEMORIAL BIRTHDAY BBQ "BIG MUFF" - EAST PALO ALTO

8/1/2009 - ALL CAR CLUB BBQ - SUNNYVALE 

8/1/2009 - MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW - MERCED

8/2/2009 - BROWN PERSUASION & UCE 2ND ANNUAL "CHRISTMAS IN SUMMER" - STOCKTON

8/2/2009 - STREETLOW - CANDLESTICK

8/8/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES BBQ (FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY) - SAN LEANDRO **** UPDATED ****

8/8/2009 - IMPALAS AND VIEJITOS - RENO

8/16/2009 - 3rd ANNUAL CALI SHOWDOWN - STOCKTON

8/23/2009 -NUESTRO ESTILO SHOW AND SHINE- SUNNYVALE

8/29/2009 - INSPIRATIONS 14TH YEAR ANI. BAR-B-QUE - SAN JOSE

8/30/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - COSTA MESA

8/30/2009 - IMAGINATIONS C.C. 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC - SACRAMENTO

9/5/2009 - CONVENTION CENTER DUB SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/5/2009 - BLVD NIGHTS - SAN JOSE

9/6/2009 - BLVD NIGHTS - SAN JOSE

9/7/2009 - BLVD NIGHTS - SAN JOSE

9/12/2009 - VIEJITOS 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/13/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - Antioch

9/19/2009 - M.E.Ch.A. DE PACIFIC 5TH ANNUAL - STOCKTON

9/20/2009 - FEARNONE 5TH PICNIC - SACRAMENTO

9/26/2009 - 1ST ANNUAL CANCER RESEARCH SHOW & SHINE - HAYWARD

9/27/2009 - LO*LYSTICS C.C. 3RD ANNUAL SUPERSHOW - WOODLAND

11/21/2009 - TURKEY DRIVE BAY AREA BOSSES & ENCHANTED CREATION - HAYWARD (SAMS)

12/5/2009 - ENCHANTED CREATION ANNUAL TOY DRIVE - HAYWARD (SAMS)

12/12/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES & BLVD KINGS ANNUAL TOY DRIVE - SOUTH SAN FRAN




GOODGUYS 




8/21 - 22/2009 - 23RD WEST COAST NATIONALS - PLEASANTON

11/14 - 15/2009 - 20TH AUTUMN GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

6/7/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - Antioch

6/13/2009 - SANDRA CANTU MEMORIAL CAR SHOW - TRACY

6/14/2009 - DEVOTION C.C. 12TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

6/20/2009 - DUKE'S SCCO. MOVIE NIGHT @ CAPITOL DRIVE-IN - SAN JOSE

6/27/2009 - IMPALAS 10TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - CHICO

6/27/2009 - 3RD ANNUAL LAY-IT-LOW PICNIC - TURLOCK

7/4/2009 - ANTIGUOS & GOODTIMES SUMMER BBQ - SAN JOSE

7/12/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WOODLAND

7/18/2009- NEW STYLE & IMPALAS 12 ANNUAL FUN N THE SUN BBQ - MODESTO

7/19/2009 - MEMORIAL BIRTHDAY BBQ "BIG MUFF" - EAST PALO ALTO

8/1/2009 - ALL CAR CLUB BBQ - SUNNYVALE 

8/1/2009 - MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW - MERCED

8/2/2009 - BROWN PERSUASION & UCE 2ND ANNUAL "CHRISTMAS IN SUMMER" - STOCKTON

8/2/2009 - STREETLOW - CANDLESTICK

8/8/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES BBQ (FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY) - SAN LEANDRO **** UPDATED ****

8/8/2009 - IMPALAS AND VIEJITOS - RENO

8/16/2009 - 3rd ANNUAL CALI SHOWDOWN - STOCKTON

8/23/2009 -NUESTRO ESTILO SHOW AND SHINE - SUNNYVALE

8/29/2009 - INSPIRATIONS 14TH YEAR ANI. BAR-B-QUE - SAN JOSE

8/30/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - COSTA MESA

8/30/2009 - IMAGINATIONS C.C. 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC - SACRAMENTO

9/5/2009 - CONVENTION CENTER DUB SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/5/2009 - BLVD NIGHTS - SAN JOSE

9/6/2009 - BLVD NIGHTS - SAN JOSE

9/7/2009 - BLVD NIGHTS - SAN JOSE

9/12/2009 - VIEJITOS 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/13/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - Antioch

9/19/2009 - M.E.Ch.A. DE PACIFIC 5TH ANNUAL - STOCKTON

9/20/2009 - FEARNONE 5TH PICNIC - SACRAMENTO

9/26/2009 - 1ST ANNUAL CANCER RESEARCH SHOW & SHINE - HAYWARD

9/27/2009 - LO*LYSTICS C.C. 3RD ANNUAL SUPERSHOW - WOODLAND

11/21/2009 - TURKEY DRIVE BAY AREA BOSSES & ENCHANTED CREATION - HAYWARD (SAMS)

12/5/2009 - ENCHANTED CREATION ANNUAL TOY DRIVE - HAYWARD (SAMS)

12/12/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES & BLVD KINGS ANNUAL TOY DRIVE - SOUTH SAN FRAN



GOODGUYS 



8/21 - 22/2009 - 23RD WEST COAST NATIONALS - PLEASANTON

11/14 - 15/2009 - 20TH AUTUMN GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

One more show coming to Modesto on July 26th in Modesto. I should have the flyer done by the end of the weekend!
:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jun 4 2009, 03:02 PM~14096041
> *One more show coming to Modesto on July 26th in Modesto.  I should have the flyer done by the end of the weekend!
> :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :0


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

6/7/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - Antioch

6/13/2009 - SANDRA CANTU MEMORIAL CAR SHOW - TRACY

6/14/2009 - DEVOTION C.C. 12TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

6/20/2009 - DUKE'S SCCO. MOVIE NIGHT @ CAPITOL DRIVE-IN - SAN JOSE

6/27/2009 - IMPALAS 10TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - CHICO

6/27/2009 - 3RD ANNUAL LAY-IT-LOW PICNIC - TURLOCK

7/4/2009 - ANTIGUOS & GOODTIMES SUMMER BBQ - SAN JOSE

7/12/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WOODLAND

7/18/2009- NEW STYLE & IMPALAS 12 ANNUAL FUN N THE SUN BBQ - MODESTO

7/19/2009 - MEMORIAL BIRTHDAY BBQ "BIG MUFF" - EAST PALO ALTO

8/1/2009 - ALL CAR CLUB BBQ - SUNNYVALE 

8/1/2009 - MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW - MERCED

8/2/2009 - BROWN PERSUASION & UCE 2ND ANNUAL "CHRISTMAS IN SUMMER" - STOCKTON

8/2/2009 - STREETLOW - CANDLESTICK

8/8/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES BBQ (FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY) - SAN LEANDRO **** UPDATED ****

8/8/2009 - IMPALAS AND VIEJITOS - RENO

8/16/2009 - 3rd ANNUAL CALI SHOWDOWN - STOCKTON

8/23/2009 -NUESTRO ESTILO SHOW AND SHINE - SUNNYVALE

8/29/2009 - INSPIRATIONS 14TH YEAR ANI. BAR-B-QUE - SAN JOSE

8/30/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - COSTA MESA

8/30/2009 - IMAGINATIONS C.C. 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC - SACRAMENTO

9/5/2009 - CONVENTION CENTER DUB SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/5/2009 - BLVD NIGHTS - SAN JOSE

9/6/2009 - BLVD NIGHTS - SAN JOSE

9/7/2009 - BLVD NIGHTS - SAN JOSE

9/12/2009 - VIEJITOS 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/13/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - Antioch

9/19/2009 - M.E.Ch.A. DE PACIFIC 5TH ANNUAL - STOCKTON

9/20/2009 - FEARNONE 5TH PICNIC - SACRAMENTO

9/26/2009 - 1ST ANNUAL CANCER RESEARCH SHOW & SHINE - HAYWARD

9/27/2009 - LO*LYSTICS C.C. 3RD ANNUAL SUPERSHOW - WOODLAND

11/21/2009 - TURKEY DRIVE BAY AREA BOSSES & ENCHANTED CREATION - HAYWARD (SAMS)

12/5/2009 - ENCHANTED CREATION ANNUAL TOY DRIVE - HAYWARD (SAMS)

12/12/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES & BLVD KINGS ANNUAL TOY DRIVE - SOUTH SAN FRAN


GOODGUYS 


8/21 - 22/2009 - 23RD WEST COAST NATIONALS - PLEASANTON

11/14 - 15/2009 - 20TH AUTUMN GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

6/13/2009 - SANDRA CANTU MEMORIAL CAR SHOW - TRACY

6/14/2009 - DEVOTION C.C. 12TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

6/20/2009 - DUKE'S SCCO. MOVIE NIGHT @ CAPITOL DRIVE-IN - SAN JOSE

6/27/2009 - IMPALAS 10TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - CHICO

6/27/2009 - 3RD ANNUAL LAY-IT-LOW PICNIC - TURLOCK

7/4/2009 - ANTIGUOS & GOODTIMES SUMMER BBQ - SAN JOSE

7/12/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WOODLAND

7/18/2009- NEW STYLE & IMPALAS 12 ANNUAL FUN N THE SUN BBQ - MODESTO

7/19/2009 - MEMORIAL BIRTHDAY BBQ "BIG MUFF" - EAST PALO ALTO

8/1/2009 - ALL CAR CLUB BBQ - SUNNYVALE 

8/1/2009 - MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW - MERCED

8/2/2009 - BROWN PERSUASION & UCE 2ND ANNUAL "CHRISTMAS IN SUMMER" - STOCKTON

8/2/2009 - STREETLOW - CANDLESTICK

8/8/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES BBQ (FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY) - SAN LEANDRO **** UPDATED ****

8/8/2009 - IMPALAS AND VIEJITOS - RENO

8/16/2009 - 3rd ANNUAL CALI SHOWDOWN - STOCKTON

8/23/2009 -NUESTRO ESTILO SHOW AND SHINE - SUNNYVALE

8/29/2009 - INSPIRATIONS 14TH YEAR ANI. BAR-B-QUE - SAN JOSE

8/30/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - COSTA MESA

8/30/2009 - IMAGINATIONS C.C. 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC - SACRAMENTO

9/5/2009 - CONVENTION CENTER DUB SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/5/2009 - BLVD NIGHTS - SAN JOSE

9/6/2009 - BLVD NIGHTS - SAN JOSE

9/7/2009 - BLVD NIGHTS - SAN JOSE

9/12/2009 - VIEJITOS 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/13/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - Antioch

9/19/2009 - M.E.Ch.A. DE PACIFIC 5TH ANNUAL - STOCKTON

9/20/2009 - FEARNONE 5TH PICNIC - SACRAMENTO

9/26/2009 - 1ST ANNUAL CANCER RESEARCH SHOW & SHINE - HAYWARD

9/27/2009 - LO*LYSTICS C.C. 3RD ANNUAL SUPERSHOW - WOODLAND

11/21/2009 - TURKEY DRIVE BAY AREA BOSSES & ENCHANTED CREATION - HAYWARD (SAMS)

12/5/2009 - ENCHANTED CREATION ANNUAL TOY DRIVE - HAYWARD (SAMS)

12/12/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES & BLVD KINGS ANNUAL TOY DRIVE - SOUTH SAN FRAN


GOODGUYS 


8/21 - 22/2009 - 23RD WEST COAST NATIONALS - PLEASANTON

11/14 - 15/2009 - 20TH AUTUMN GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON


----------



## geezee916 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by geezee916_@Jun 12 2009, 11:03 AM~14171394
> *Family 1st CC member Richie (Icee 63) lost his cousin last weekend. Please come and show some love and support for Anthony A. Abeyta Jr.'s Family & Friends buy coming by and donating or get your ride washed.
> 
> or
> ...


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

6/20/2009 - DUKE'S SCCO. MOVIE NIGHT @ CAPITOL DRIVE-IN - SAN JOSE

6/27/2009 - IMPALAS 10TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - CHICO

6/27/2009 - 3RD ANNUAL LAY-IT-LOW PICNIC - TURLOCK

7/4/2009 - ANTIGUOS & GOODTIMES SUMMER BBQ - SAN JOSE

7/12/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WOODLAND

7/18/2009- NEW STYLE & IMPALAS 12 ANNUAL FUN N THE SUN BBQ - MODESTO

7/19/2009 - MEMORIAL BIRTHDAY BBQ "BIG MUFF" - EAST PALO ALTO

8/1/2009 - ALL CAR CLUB BBQ - SUNNYVALE 

8/1/2009 - MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW - MERCED

8/2/2009 - BROWN PERSUASION & UCE 2ND ANNUAL "CHRISTMAS IN SUMMER" - STOCKTON

8/2/2009 - STREETLOW - CANDLESTICK

8/8/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES BBQ (FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY) - SAN LEANDRO **** UPDATED ****

8/8/2009 - IMPALAS AND VIEJITOS - RENO

8/16/2009 - 3rd ANNUAL CALI SHOWDOWN - STOCKTON

8/23/2009 -NUESTRO ESTILO SHOW AND SHINE - SUNNYVALE

8/29/2009 - INSPIRATIONS 14TH YEAR ANI. BAR-B-QUE - SAN JOSE

8/30/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - COSTA MESA

8/30/2009 - IMAGINATIONS C.C. 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC - SACRAMENTO

9/5/2009 - CONVENTION CENTER DUB SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/5/2009 - BLVD NIGHTS - SAN JOSE

9/6/2009 - BLVD NIGHTS - SAN JOSE

9/7/2009 - BLVD NIGHTS - SAN JOSE

9/12/2009 - VIEJITOS 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/13/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - Antioch

9/19/2009 - M.E.Ch.A. DE PACIFIC 5TH ANNUAL - STOCKTON

9/20/2009 - FEARNONE 5TH PICNIC - SACRAMENTO

9/26/2009 - 1ST ANNUAL CANCER RESEARCH SHOW & SHINE - HAYWARD

9/27/2009 - LO*LYSTICS C.C. 3RD ANNUAL SUPERSHOW - WOODLAND

11/21/2009 - TURKEY DRIVE BAY AREA BOSSES & ENCHANTED CREATION - HAYWARD (SAMS)

12/5/2009 - ENCHANTED CREATION ANNUAL TOY DRIVE - HAYWARD (SAMS)

12/12/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES & BLVD KINGS ANNUAL TOY DRIVE - SOUTH SAN FRAN


GOODGUYS 


8/21 - 22/2009 - 23RD WEST COAST NATIONALS - PLEASANTON

11/14 - 15/2009 - 20TH AUTUMN GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jun 15 2009, 10:12 AM~14194585
> *6/20/2009 - DUKE'S SCCO. MOVIE NIGHT @ CAPITOL DRIVE-IN - SAN JOSE
> 
> 6/27/2009 - IMPALAS 10TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - CHICO
> ...


Updated link to the Chico Impalas show. :biggrin:


----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)

A little car show going on fathers day sunday in rocklin. Buy dad some tools and check out some rides :biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jun 15 2009, 11:12 AM~14194585
> *6/20/2009 - DUKE'S SCCO. MOVIE NIGHT @ CAPITOL DRIVE-IN - SAN JOSE
> 
> 6/27/2009 - IMPALAS 10TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - CHICO
> ...












:biggrin:


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Jun 18 2009, 09:52 AM~14227653
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

6/20/2009 - DUKE'S SCCO. MOVIE NIGHT @ CAPITOL DRIVE-IN - SAN JOSE

6/27/2009 - IMPALAS 10TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - CHICO

6/27/2009 - 3RD ANNUAL LAY-IT-LOW PICNIC - TURLOCK

7/4/2009 - ANTIGUOS & GOODTIMES SUMMER BBQ - SAN JOSE

7/12/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WOODLAND

7/18/2009- NEW STYLE & IMPALAS 12 ANNUAL FUN N THE SUN BBQ - MODESTO

7/19/2009 - MEMORIAL BIRTHDAY BBQ "BIG MUFF" - EAST PALO ALTO

8/1/2009 - ALL CAR CLUB BBQ - SUNNYVALE 

8/1/2009 - MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW - MERCED

8/2/2009 - BROWN PERSUASION & UCE 2ND ANNUAL "CHRISTMAS IN SUMMER" - STOCKTON

8/2/2009 - STREETLOW - CANDLESTICK

8/8/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES BBQ (FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY) - SAN LEANDRO **** UPDATED ****

8/8/2009 - IMPALAS AND VIEJITOS - RENO

8/16/2009 - 3rd ANNUAL CALI SHOWDOWN - STOCKTON

8/23/2009 -NUESTRO ESTILO SHOW AND SHINE - SUNNYVALE

8/29/2009 - INSPIRATIONS 14TH YEAR ANI. BAR-B-QUE - SAN JOSE

8/30/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - COSTA MESA

8/30/2009 - IMAGINATIONS C.C. 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC - SACRAMENTO

9/5/2009 - CONVENTION CENTER DUB SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/5/2009 - BLVD NIGHTS - SAN JOSE

9/6/2009 - BLVD NIGHTS - SAN JOSE

9/7/2009 - BLVD NIGHTS - SAN JOSE

9/12/2009 - VIEJITOS 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/13/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - Antioch

9/19/2009 - M.E.Ch.A. DE PACIFIC 5TH ANNUAL - STOCKTON

9/20/2009 - FEARNONE 5TH PICNIC - SACRAMENTO

9/26/2009 - 1ST ANNUAL CANCER RESEARCH SHOW & SHINE - HAYWARD

9/27/2009 - LO*LYSTICS C.C. 3RD ANNUAL SUPERSHOW - WOODLAND

11/21/2009 - TURKEY DRIVE BAY AREA BOSSES & ENCHANTED CREATION - HAYWARD (SAMS)

12/5/2009 - ENCHANTED CREATION ANNUAL TOY DRIVE - HAYWARD (SAMS)

12/12/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES & BLVD KINGS ANNUAL TOY DRIVE - SOUTH SAN FRAN



GOODGUYS 


8/21 - 22/2009 - 23RD WEST COAST NATIONALS - PLEASANTON

11/14 - 15/2009 - 20TH AUTUMN GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

One more show.....here's the front of the flyer. As soon as I get the back done it will be up...


----------



## geezee916 (Jan 2, 2007)

[/quote]


----------



## FatAl 63 (Aug 7, 2007)

BROWN PERSUASION & UCE are getting a jump start once agian on giving to those in need. Seeing how most toy drives and charitable events are only put on around the holidays, we have decided that by giving back to these families when they least expect it would be a better way to show that the community does care about those less fortunate. Pleas join us on August 2nd to help make this another successful year.  :biggrin:


----------



## FatAl 63 (Aug 7, 2007)

6/20/2009 - DUKE'S SCCO. MOVIE NIGHT @ CAPITOL DRIVE-IN - SAN JOSE

6/27/2009 - IMPALAS 10TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - CHICO

6/27/2009 - 3RD ANNUAL LAY-IT-LOW PICNIC - TURLOCK

7/4/2009 - ANTIGUOS & GOODTIMES SUMMER BBQ - SAN JOSE

7/12/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WOODLAND

7/18/2009- NEW STYLE & IMPALAS 12 ANNUAL FUN N THE SUN BBQ - MODESTO

7/19/2009 - MEMORIAL BIRTHDAY BBQ "BIG MUFF" - EAST PALO ALTO

8/1/2009 - ALL CAR CLUB BBQ - SUNNYVALE 

8/1/2009 - MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW - MERCED

8/2/2009 - BROWN PERSUASION & UCE 2nd Annual Toy Drive @ Oak Park in Stockton

8/2/2009 - STREETLOW - CANDLESTICK

8/8/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES BBQ (FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY) - SAN LEANDRO **** UPDATED ****

8/8/2009 - IMPALAS AND VIEJITOS - RENO

8/16/2009 - 3rd ANNUAL CALI SHOWDOWN - STOCKTON

8/23/2009 -NUESTRO ESTILO SHOW AND SHINE - SUNNYVALE

8/29/2009 - INSPIRATIONS 14TH YEAR ANI. BAR-B-QUE - SAN JOSE

8/30/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - COSTA MESA

8/30/2009 - IMAGINATIONS C.C. 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC - SACRAMENTO

9/5/2009 - CONVENTION CENTER DUB SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/5/2009 - BLVD NIGHTS - SAN JOSE

9/6/2009 - BLVD NIGHTS - SAN JOSE

9/7/2009 - BLVD NIGHTS - SAN JOSE

9/12/2009 - VIEJITOS 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/13/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - Antioch

9/19/2009 - M.E.Ch.A. DE PACIFIC 5TH ANNUAL - STOCKTON

9/20/2009 - FEARNONE 5TH PICNIC - SACRAMENTO

9/26/2009 - 1ST ANNUAL CANCER RESEARCH SHOW & SHINE - HAYWARD

9/27/2009 - LO*LYSTICS C.C. 3RD ANNUAL SUPERSHOW - WOODLAND

11/21/2009 - TURKEY DRIVE BAY AREA BOSSES & ENCHANTED CREATION - HAYWARD (SAMS)

12/5/2009 - ENCHANTED CREATION ANNUAL TOY DRIVE - HAYWARD (SAMS)

12/12/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES & BLVD KINGS ANNUAL TOY DRIVE - SOUTH SAN FRAN
GOODGUYS 
8/21 - 22/2009 - 23RD WEST COAST NATIONALS - PLEASANTON

11/14 - 15/2009 - 20TH AUTUMN GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON




Added link for Brown Persuasion & UCE Toy Drive


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

deam yesterday was da dukes car show was brenton wood der


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

6/27/2009 - IMPALAS 10TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - CHICO 

6/27/2009 - 3RD ANNUAL LAY-IT-LOW PICNIC - TURLOCK

7/4/2009 - ANTIGUOS & GOODTIMES SUMMER BBQ - SAN JOSE

7/12/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WOODLAND

7/18/2009- NEW STYLE & IMPALAS 12 ANNUAL FUN N THE SUN BBQ - MODESTO

7/19/2009 - MEMORIAL BIRTHDAY BBQ "BIG MUFF" - EAST PALO ALTO

8/1/2009 - ALL CAR CLUB BBQ - SUNNYVALE 

8/1/2009 - MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW - MERCED

8/2/2009 - BROWN PERSUASION & UCE 2nd Annual Toy Drive @ Oak Park in Stockton

8/2/2009 - STREETLOW - CANDLESTICK

8/8/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES BBQ (FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY) - SAN LEANDRO **** UPDATED ****

8/8/2009 - IMPALAS AND VIEJITOS - RENO

8/16/2009 - 3rd ANNUAL CALI SHOWDOWN - STOCKTON

8/23/2009 -NUESTRO ESTILO SHOW AND SHINE - SUNNYVALE

8/29/2009 - INSPIRATIONS 14TH YEAR ANI. BAR-B-QUE - SAN JOSE

8/30/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - COSTA MESA

8/30/2009 - IMAGINATIONS C.C. 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC - SACRAMENTO

9/5/2009 - CONVENTION CENTER DUB SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/5/2009 - BLVD NIGHTS - SAN JOSE

9/6/2009 - BLVD NIGHTS - SAN JOSE

9/7/2009 - BLVD NIGHTS - SAN JOSE

9/12/2009 - VIEJITOS 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/13/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - Antioch

9/19/2009 - M.E.Ch.A. DE PACIFIC 5TH ANNUAL - STOCKTON

9/20/2009 - FEARNONE 5TH PICNIC - SACRAMENTO

9/26/2009 - 1ST ANNUAL CANCER RESEARCH SHOW & SHINE - HAYWARD

9/27/2009 - LO*LYSTICS C.C. 3RD ANNUAL SUPERSHOW - WOODLAND

11/21/2009 - TURKEY DRIVE BAY AREA BOSSES & ENCHANTED CREATION - HAYWARD (SAMS)

12/5/2009 - ENCHANTED CREATION ANNUAL TOY DRIVE - HAYWARD (SAMS)

12/12/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES & BLVD KINGS ANNUAL TOY DRIVE - SOUTH SAN FRAN

GOODGUYS 
8/21 - 22/2009 - 23RD WEST COAST NATIONALS - PLEASANTON

11/14 - 15/2009 - 20TH AUTUMN GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jose510ss_@Jun 21 2009, 12:20 PM~14254271
> *deam yesterday was da dukes car show was brenton wood  der
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 

I THINK YOU ARE THINKING ABOUT THIS ONE:

9/12/2009 - VIEJITOS 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SAN JOSE

:biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## STDY~DPN~68 (Aug 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FatAl 63_@Jun 20 2009, 02:35 PM~14248511
> *BROWN PERSUASION & UCE are getting a jump start once agian on giving to those in need. Seeing how most toy drives and charitable events are only put on around the holidays, we have decided that by giving back to these families when they least expect it would be a better way to show that the community does care about those less fortunate. Pleas join us on August 2nd to help make this another successful year.   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FatAl 63_@Jun 20 2009, 02:35 PM~14248511
> *BROWN PERSUASION & UCE are getting a jump start once agian on giving to those in need. Seeing how most toy drives and charitable events are only put on around the holidays, we have decided that by giving back to these families when they least expect it would be a better way to show that the community does care about those less fortunate. Pleas join us on August 2nd to help make this another successful year.   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

6/27/2009 - IMPALAS 10TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - CHICO 

6/27/2009 - 3RD ANNUAL LAY-IT-LOW PICNIC - TURLOCK

7/4/2009 - ANTIGUOS & GOODTIMES SUMMER BBQ - SAN JOSE

7/12/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WOODLAND

7/18/2009- NEW STYLE & IMPALAS 12 ANNUAL FUN N THE SUN BBQ - MODESTO

7/19/2009 - MEMORIAL BIRTHDAY BBQ "BIG MUFF" - EAST PALO ALTO

8/1/2009 - ALL CAR CLUB BBQ - SUNNYVALE 

8/1/2009 - MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW - MERCED

8/2/2009 - BROWN PERSUASION & UCE 2nd Annual Toy Drive @ Oak Park in Stockton

8/2/2009 - STREETLOW - CANDLESTICK

8/8/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES BBQ (FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY) - SAN LEANDRO **** UPDATED ****

8/8/2009 - IMPALAS AND VIEJITOS - RENO

8/16/2009 - 3rd ANNUAL CALI SHOWDOWN - STOCKTON

8/23/2009 -NUESTRO ESTILO SHOW AND SHINE - SUNNYVALE

8/29/2009 - INSPIRATIONS 14TH YEAR ANI. BAR-B-QUE - SAN JOSE

8/30/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - COSTA MESA

8/30/2009 - IMAGINATIONS C.C. 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC - SACRAMENTO

9/5/2009 - CONVENTION CENTER DUB SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/5/2009 - BLVD NIGHTS - SAN JOSE

9/6/2009 - BLVD NIGHTS - SAN JOSE

9/7/2009 - BLVD NIGHTS - SAN JOSE

9/12/2009 - VIEJITOS 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/13/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - Antioch

9/19/2009 - M.E.Ch.A. DE PACIFIC 5TH ANNUAL - STOCKTON

9/20/2009 - FEARNONE 5TH PICNIC - SACRAMENTO

9/26/2009 - 1ST ANNUAL AMERICAN CANCER SOCIETY SHOW & SHINE - HAYWARD

9/27/2009 - LO*LYSTICS C.C. 3RD ANNUAL SUPERSHOW - WOODLAND

11/21/2009 - TURKEY DRIVE BAY AREA BOSSES & ENCHANTED CREATION - HAYWARD (SAMS)

12/5/2009 - ENCHANTED CREATION ANNUAL TOY DRIVE - HAYWARD (SAMS)

12/12/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES & BLVD KINGS ANNUAL TOY DRIVE - SOUTH SAN FRAN



GOODGUYS 


8/21 - 22/2009 - 23RD WEST COAST NATIONALS - PLEASANTON

11/14 - 15/2009 - 20TH AUTUMN GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

6/27/2009 - IMPALAS 10TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - CHICO 

6/27/2009 - 3RD ANNUAL LAY-IT-LOW PICNIC - TURLOCK

7/4/2009 - ANTIGUOS & GOODTIMES SUMMER BBQ - SAN JOSE

7/12/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WOODLAND

7/18/2009 - NEW STYLE & IMPALAS 12 ANNUAL FUN N THE SUN BBQ - MODESTO

7/18/2009 - LAY M LOW CITY ALLIANCE - EAST PALO ALTO 

7/19/2009 - MEMORIAL BIRTHDAY BBQ "BIG MUFF" - EAST PALO ALTO

8/1/2009 - ALL CAR CLUB BBQ - SUNNYVALE 

8/1/2009 - MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW - MERCED

8/2/2009 - BROWN PERSUASION & UCE 2nd Annual Toy Drive @ Oak Park in Stockton

8/2/2009 - STREETLOW - CANDLESTICK

8/8/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES BBQ (FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY) - SAN LEANDRO 

8/8/2009 - IMPALAS AND VIEJITOS - RENO

8/16/2009 - 3rd ANNUAL CALI SHOWDOWN - STOCKTON

8/23/2009 -NUESTRO ESTILO SHOW AND SHINE - SUNNYVALE

8/29/2009 - INSPIRATIONS 14TH YEAR ANI. BAR-B-QUE - SAN JOSE

8/30/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - COSTA MESA

8/30/2009 - IMAGINATIONS C.C. 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC - SACRAMENTO

9/5/2009 - CONVENTION CENTER DUB SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/5/2009 - BLVD NIGHTS - SAN JOSE

9/6/2009 - BLVD NIGHTS - SAN JOSE

9/7/2009 - BLVD NIGHTS - SAN JOSE

9/12/2009 - VIEJITOS 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/13/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - Antioch

9/19/2009 - M.E.Ch.A. DE PACIFIC 5TH ANNUAL - STOCKTON

9/20/2009 - FEARNONE 5TH PICNIC - SACRAMENTO

9/26/2009 - 1ST ANNUAL AMERICAN CANCER SOCIETY SHOW & SHINE - HAYWARD

9/27/2009 - LO*LYSTICS C.C. 3RD ANNUAL SUPERSHOW - WOODLAND

11/21/2009 - TURKEY DRIVE BAY AREA BOSSES & ENCHANTED CREATION - HAYWARD (SAMS)

12/5/2009 - ENCHANTED CREATION ANNUAL TOY DRIVE - HAYWARD (SAMS)

12/12/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES & BLVD KINGS ANNUAL TOY DRIVE - SOUTH SAN FRAN


GOODGUYS 


8/21 - 22/2009 - 23RD WEST COAST NATIONALS - PLEASANTON

11/14 - 15/2009 - 20TH AUTUMN GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jun 24 2009, 10:09 AM~14282900
> *6/27/2009 - IMPALAS 10TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - CHICO
> 
> 6/27/2009 - 3RD ANNUAL LAY-IT-LOW PICNIC - TURLOCK
> ...



hook it up locs !


----------



## bigmoe64 (Dec 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Jun 24 2009, 11:29 AM~14283715
> *hook it up locs !
> *


ill be there always down for the local shows


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

6/27/2009 - IMPALAS 10TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - CHICO 

6/27/2009 - 3RD ANNUAL LAY-IT-LOW PICNIC - TURLOCK

7/4/2009 - ANTIGUOS & GOODTIMES SUMMER BBQ - SAN JOSE

7/12/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WOODLAND

7/18/2009 - NEW STYLE & IMPALAS 12 ANNUAL FUN N THE SUN BBQ - MODESTO

7/18/2009 - LAY M LOW CITY ALLIANCE - EAST PALO ALTO 

7/18/2009 - CHICANO LEGACY 4TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - FREMONT

7/19/2009 - MEMORIAL BIRTHDAY BBQ "BIG MUFF" - EAST PALO ALTO

8/1/2009 - ALL CAR CLUB BBQ - SUNNYVALE 

8/1/2009 - MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW - MERCED

8/2/2009 - BROWN PERSUASION & UCE 2nd Annual Toy Drive @ Oak Park in Stockton

8/2/2009 - STREETLOW - CANDLESTICK

8/8/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES BBQ (FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY) - SAN LEANDRO 

8/8/2009 - IMPALAS AND VIEJITOS - RENO

8/16/2009 - 3rd ANNUAL CALI SHOWDOWN - STOCKTON

8/23/2009 -NUESTRO ESTILO SHOW AND SHINE - SUNNYVALE

8/29/2009 - INSPIRATIONS 14TH YEAR ANI. BAR-B-QUE - SAN JOSE

8/30/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - COSTA MESA

8/30/2009 - IMAGINATIONS C.C. 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC - SACRAMENTO

9/5/2009 - CONVENTION CENTER DUB SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/5/2009 - BLVD NIGHTS - SAN JOSE

9/6/2009 - BLVD NIGHTS - SAN JOSE

9/7/2009 - BLVD NIGHTS - SAN JOSE

9/12/2009 - VIEJITOS 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/13/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - Antioch

9/19/2009 - M.E.Ch.A. DE PACIFIC 5TH ANNUAL - STOCKTON

9/20/2009 - FEARNONE 5TH PICNIC - SACRAMENTO

9/26/2009 - 1ST ANNUAL AMERICAN CANCER SOCIETY SHOW & SHINE - HAYWARD

9/27/2009 - LO*LYSTICS C.C. 3RD ANNUAL SUPERSHOW - WOODLAND

11/21/2009 - TURKEY DRIVE BAY AREA BOSSES & ENCHANTED CREATION - HAYWARD (SAMS)

12/5/2009 - ENCHANTED CREATION ANNUAL TOY DRIVE - HAYWARD (SAMS)

12/12/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES & BLVD KINGS ANNUAL TOY DRIVE - SOUTH SAN FRAN


GOODGUYS 


8/21 - 22/2009 - 23RD WEST COAST NATIONALS - PLEASANTON

11/14 - 15/2009 - 20TH AUTUMN GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigmoe64_@Jun 24 2009, 12:21 PM~14284122
> *ill be there always down for the local shows
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## kutlass81 (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

6/27/2009 - IMPALAS 10TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - CHICO 

6/27/2009 - 3RD ANNUAL LAY-IT-LOW PICNIC - TURLOCK

7/4/2009 - ANTIGUOS & GOODTIMES SUMMER BBQ - SAN JOSE

7/12/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WOODLAND

7/18/2009 - NEW STYLE & IMPALAS 12 ANNUAL FUN N THE SUN BBQ - MODESTO

7/18/2009 - LAY M LOW CITY ALLIANCE - EAST PALO ALTO 

7/18/2009 - CHICANO LEGACY 4TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - FREMONT

7/19/2009 - MEMORIAL BIRTHDAY BBQ "BIG MUFF" - EAST PALO ALTO

8/1/2009 - ALL CAR CLUB BBQ - SUNNYVALE 

8/1/2009 - MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW - MERCED

8/2/2009 - BROWN PERSUASION & UCE 2nd Annual Toy Drive @ Oak Park in Stockton

8/2/2009 - STREETLOW - CANDLESTICK

8/8/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES BBQ (FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY) - SAN LEANDRO 

8/8/2009 - IMPALAS AND VIEJITOS - RENO

8/16/2009 - 3rd ANNUAL CALI SHOWDOWN - STOCKTON

8/23/2009 -NUESTRO ESTILO SHOW AND SHINE - SUNNYVALE

8/29/2009 - INSPIRATIONS 14TH YEAR ANI. BAR-B-QUE - SAN JOSE

8/30/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - COSTA MESA

8/30/2009 - IMAGINATIONS C.C. 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC - SACRAMENTO

9/5/2009 - CONVENTION CENTER DUB SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/5/2009 - BLVD NIGHTS - SAN JOSE

9/6/2009 - BLVD NIGHTS - SAN JOSE

9/7/2009 - BLVD NIGHTS - SAN JOSE

9/12/2009 - VIEJITOS 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/13/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - Antioch

9/19/2009 - M.E.Ch.A. DE PACIFIC 5TH ANNUAL - STOCKTON

9/20/2009 - FEARNONE 5TH PICNIC - SACRAMENTO

9/26/2009 - 1ST ANNUAL AMERICAN CANCER SOCIETY SHOW & SHINE - HAYWARD

9/27/2009 - LO*LYSTICS C.C. 3RD ANNUAL SUPERSHOW - WOODLAND

11/21/2009 - TURKEY DRIVE BAY AREA BOSSES & ENCHANTED CREATION - HAYWARD (SAMS)

12/5/2009 - ENCHANTED CREATION ANNUAL TOY DRIVE - HAYWARD (SAMS)

12/12/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES & BLVD KINGS ANNUAL TOY DRIVE - SOUTH SAN FRAN


GOODGUYS 


8/21 - 22/2009 - 23RD WEST COAST NATIONALS - PLEASANTON

11/14 - 15/2009 - 20TH AUTUMN GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON


----------



## fleetwood cruizer (Feb 1, 2009)

WOODLAND, CA ITS GOIN DOWN JULY 12TH!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

7/4/2009 - ANTIGUOS & GOODTIMES SUMMER BBQ - SAN JOSE

7/12/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WOODLAND

7/18/2009 - NEW STYLE & IMPALAS 12 ANNUAL FUN N THE SUN BBQ - MODESTO

7/18/2009 - LAY M LOW CITY ALLIANCE - EAST PALO ALTO 

7/18/2009 - CHICANO LEGACY 4TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - FREMONT

7/19/2009 - MEMORIAL BIRTHDAY BBQ "BIG MUFF" - EAST PALO ALTO

8/1/2009 - ALL CAR CLUB BBQ - SUNNYVALE 

8/1/2009 - MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW - MERCED

8/2/2009 - BROWN PERSUASION & UCE 2nd Annual Toy Drive @ Oak Park in Stockton

8/2/2009 - STREETLOW - CANDLESTICK

8/8/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES BBQ (FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY) - SAN LEANDRO 

8/8/2009 - IMPALAS AND VIEJITOS - RENO

8/16/2009 - 3rd ANNUAL CALI SHOWDOWN - STOCKTON

8/23/2009 -NUESTRO ESTILO SHOW AND SHINE - SUNNYVALE

8/29/2009 - INSPIRATIONS 14TH YEAR ANI. BAR-B-QUE - SAN JOSE

8/30/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - COSTA MESA

8/30/2009 - IMAGINATIONS C.C. 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC - SACRAMENTO

9/5/2009 - CONVENTION CENTER DUB SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/5/2009 - BLVD NIGHTS - SAN JOSE

9/6/2009 - BLVD NIGHTS - SAN JOSE

9/7/2009 - BLVD NIGHTS - SAN JOSE

9/12/2009 - VIEJITOS 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/13/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - Antioch

9/19/2009 - M.E.Ch.A. DE PACIFIC 5TH ANNUAL - STOCKTON

9/20/2009 - FEARNONE 5TH PICNIC - SACRAMENTO

9/26/2009 - 1ST ANNUAL AMERICAN CANCER SOCIETY SHOW & SHINE - HAYWARD

9/27/2009 - LO*LYSTICS C.C. 3RD ANNUAL SUPERSHOW - WOODLAND

11/21/2009 - TURKEY DRIVE BAY AREA BOSSES & ENCHANTED CREATION - HAYWARD (SAMS)

12/5/2009 - ENCHANTED CREATION ANNUAL TOY DRIVE - HAYWARD (SAMS)

12/12/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES & BLVD KINGS ANNUAL TOY DRIVE - SOUTH SAN FRAN


GOODGUYS 


8/21 - 22/2009 - 23RD WEST COAST NATIONALS - PLEASANTON

11/14 - 15/2009 - 20TH AUTUMN GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

7/4/2009 - ANTIGUOS & GOODTIMES SUMMER BBQ - SAN JOSE

7/12/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WOODLAND

7/18/2009 - NEW STYLE & IMPALAS 12 ANNUAL FUN N THE SUN BBQ - MODESTO

7/18/2009 - LAY M LOW CITY ALLIANCE - EAST PALO ALTO 

7/18/2009 - CHICANO LEGACY 4TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - FREMONT

7/19/2009 - MEMORIAL BIRTHDAY BBQ "BIG MUFF" - EAST PALO ALTO

8/1/2009 - ALL CAR CLUB BBQ - SUNNYVALE 

8/1/2009 - MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW - MERCED

8/2/2009 - BROWN PERSUASION & UCE 2nd Annual Toy Drive @ Oak Park in Stockton

8/2/2009 - STREETLOW - CANDLESTICK

8/8/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES BBQ (FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY) - SAN LEANDRO 

8/8/2009 - IMPALAS AND VIEJITOS - RENO

8/16/2009 - 3rd ANNUAL CALI SHOWDOWN - STOCKTON

8/23/2009 -NUESTRO ESTILO SHOW AND SHINE - SUNNYVALE

8/29/2009 - INSPIRATIONS 14TH YEAR ANI. BAR-B-QUE - SAN JOSE

8/30/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - COSTA MESA

8/30/2009 - IMAGINATIONS C.C. 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC - SACRAMENTO

9/5/2009 - CONVENTION CENTER DUB SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/5/2009 - BLVD NIGHTS - SAN JOSE

9/6/2009 - BLVD NIGHTS - SAN JOSE

9/7/2009 - BLVD NIGHTS - SAN JOSE

9/12/2009 - VIEJITOS 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/13/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - Antioch

9/19/2009 - M.E.Ch.A. DE PACIFIC 5TH ANNUAL - STOCKTON

9/20/2009 - FEARNONE 5TH PICNIC - SACRAMENTO

9/26/2009 - 1ST ANNUAL AMERICAN CANCER SOCIETY SHOW & SHINE - HAYWARD

9/27/2009 - LO*LYSTICS C.C. 3RD ANNUAL SUPERSHOW - WOODLAND

11/21/2009 - TURKEY DRIVE BAY AREA BOSSES & ENCHANTED CREATION - HAYWARD (SAMS)

12/5/2009 - ENCHANTED CREATION ANNUAL TOY DRIVE - HAYWARD (SAMS)

12/12/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES & BLVD KINGS ANNUAL TOY DRIVE - SOUTH SAN FRAN


GOODGUYS 


8/21 - 22/2009 - 23RD WEST COAST NATIONALS - PLEASANTON

11/14 - 15/2009 - 20TH AUTUMN GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)




----------



## STDY~DPN~68 (Aug 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FatAl 63_@Jun 20 2009, 02:35 PM~14248511
> *BROWN PERSUASION & UCE are getting a jump start once agian on giving to those in need. Seeing how most toy drives and charitable events are only put on around the holidays, we have decided that by giving back to these families when they least expect it would be a better way to show that the community does care about those less fortunate. Pleas join us on August 2nd to help make this another successful year.   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## geezee916 (Jan 2, 2007)

Hope everyone can make it to this. Art Vallejo is family. He always takes care of us when ever we go there. And *ALL* proceeds go the Washington Neighborhood Center.


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

7/12/2009 - 2009 STREETLOW MAGAZINE - WOODLAND

7/18/2009 - NEW STYLE & IMPALAS 12 ANNUAL FUN N THE SUN BBQ - MODESTO

7/18/2009 - LAY M LOW CITY ALLIANCE - EAST PALO ALTO 

7/18/2009 - CHICANO LEGACY 4TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - FREMONT

7/19/2009 - MEMORIAL BIRTHDAY BBQ "BIG MUFF" - EAST PALO ALTO

7/25/2009 - VALLEJO'S 1ST ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

8/1/2009 - ALL CAR CLUB BBQ - SUNNYVALE 

8/1/2009 - MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW - MERCED

8/2/2009 - BROWN PERSUASION & UCE 2nd Annual Toy Drive @ Oak Park in Stockton

8/2/2009 - STREETLOW - CANDLESTICK

8/8/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES BBQ (FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY) - SAN LEANDRO 

8/8/2009 - IMPALAS AND VIEJITOS - RENO

8/16/2009 - 3rd ANNUAL CALI SHOWDOWN - STOCKTON

8/23/2009 -NUESTRO ESTILO SHOW AND SHINE - SUNNYVALE

8/29/2009 - INSPIRATIONS 14TH YEAR ANI. BAR-B-QUE - SAN JOSE

8/30/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - COSTA MESA

8/30/2009 - IMAGINATIONS C.C. 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC - SACRAMENTO

9/5/2009 - CONVENTION CENTER DUB SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/5/2009 - BLVD NIGHTS - SAN JOSE

9/6/2009 - BLVD NIGHTS - SAN JOSE

9/7/2009 - BLVD NIGHTS - SAN JOSE

9/12/2009 - VIEJITOS 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/13/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - Antioch

9/19/2009 - M.E.Ch.A. DE PACIFIC 5TH ANNUAL - STOCKTON

9/20/2009 - FEARNONE 5TH PICNIC - SACRAMENTO

9/26/2009 - 1ST ANNUAL AMERICAN CANCER SOCIETY SHOW & SHINE - HAYWARD

9/27/2009 - LO*LYSTICS C.C. 3RD ANNUAL SUPERSHOW - WOODLAND

11/21/2009 - TURKEY DRIVE BAY AREA BOSSES & ENCHANTED CREATION - HAYWARD (SAMS)

12/5/2009 - ENCHANTED CREATION ANNUAL TOY DRIVE - HAYWARD (SAMS)

12/12/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES & BLVD KINGS ANNUAL TOY DRIVE - SOUTH SAN FRAN


GOODGUYS 


8/21 - 22/2009 - 23RD WEST COAST NATIONALS - PLEASANTON

11/14 - 15/2009 - 20TH AUTUMN GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON


----------



## northbay (May 7, 2005)

Is there going to be a king of the street in san jo this year


----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)

All procceds go to geting high school kids to summer/winter young life camps!
It should be a really great show with lots to see and do! Please come out and support Young life! :biggrin:  :cheesy:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## L.G. (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

ANY MORE INFO OR QUESTIONS HIT ME UP ON HERE, OR GIVE ME A CALL 209-345-9579

AND IF YOU WANT TO SEE PICS OF LAST YEARS SHOW, PIC UP THE NEW ISSUE OF IMPALAS MAGAZINE, AND RANFLAS MAGAZINE, CAR SHOW IS FEATURED IN BOTH. 

ALSO HERES A CORRECTION, ITS ACTUALLY OVER 80 CLASSES, AND OVER 180 TROPHIES.


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

7/18/2009 - NEW STYLE & IMPALAS 12 ANNUAL FUN N THE SUN BBQ - MODESTO

7/18/2009 - LAY M LOW CITY ALLIANCE - EAST PALO ALTO 

7/18/2009 - CHICANO LEGACY 4TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - FREMONT

7/19/2009 - MEMORIAL BIRTHDAY BBQ "BIG MUFF" - EAST PALO ALTO

7/25/2009 - VALLEJO'S 1ST ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

8/1/2009 - ALL CAR CLUB BBQ - SUNNYVALE 

8/1/2009 - MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW - MERCED

8/2/2009 - BROWN PERSUASION & UCE 2nd Annual Toy Drive @ Oak Park in Stockton

8/2/2009 - STREETLOW - CANDLESTICK

8/8/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES BBQ (FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY) - SAN LEANDRO 

8/8/2009 - IMPALAS AND VIEJITOS - RENO

8/16/2009 - 3rd ANNUAL CALI SHOWDOWN - STOCKTON

8/23/2009 -NUESTRO ESTILO SHOW AND SHINE - SUNNYVALE

8/29/2009 - INSPIRATIONS 14TH YEAR ANI. BAR-B-QUE - SAN JOSE

8/30/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - COSTA MESA

8/30/2009 - IMAGINATIONS C.C. 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC - SACRAMENTO

9/5/2009 - CONVENTION CENTER DUB SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/5/2009 - BLVD NIGHTS - SAN JOSE

9/6/2009 - BLVD NIGHTS - SAN JOSE

9/7/2009 - BLVD NIGHTS - SAN JOSE

9/12/2009 - VIEJITOS 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/13/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - Antioch

9/19/2009 - M.E.Ch.A. DE PACIFIC 5TH ANNUAL - STOCKTON

9/20/2009 - FEARNONE 5TH PICNIC - SACRAMENTO

9/26/2009 - 1ST ANNUAL AMERICAN CANCER SOCIETY SHOW & SHINE - HAYWARD

9/27/2009 - LO*LYSTICS C.C. 3RD ANNUAL SUPERSHOW - WOODLAND

11/21/2009 - TURKEY DRIVE BAY AREA BOSSES & ENCHANTED CREATION - HAYWARD (SAMS)

12/5/2009 - ENCHANTED CREATION ANNUAL TOY DRIVE - HAYWARD (SAMS)

12/12/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES & BLVD KINGS ANNUAL TOY DRIVE - SOUTH SAN FRAN


GOODGUYS 


8/21 - 22/2009 - 23RD WEST COAST NATIONALS - PLEASANTON

11/14 - 15/2009 - 20TH AUTUMN GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON


----------



## Capital City Ent. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## IMAGINATIONS64 (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 17 2009, 11:07 AM~14502997
> *7/18/2009 - NEW STYLE & IMPALAS 12 ANNUAL FUN N THE SUN BBQ - MODESTO
> 
> 7/18/2009 - LAY M LOW CITY ALLIANCE - EAST PALO ALTO
> ...


 THANKS LOCS FOR PUTTING IMAGINATIONS C.C. PICNIC ON THE TOPIC BUT WE HAVE TO CANCEL FOR AUGUST 30, OUR NEW DATE WILL BE IN APRIL KEEP YOU GUYS POSTED THANKS AGAIN


----------



## Capital City Ent. (Apr 28, 2009)

*VENDOR BOOTHS ARE SELLING OUT FAST GET YOUR TODAY!!!!!
*


----------



## mgjr420 (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

t
t
m
f
t
4
n
o
r
*
c
a
l


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by POORBOYS C.C._@Jul 17 2009, 05:44 PM~14507141
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Cant Wait
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jul 17 2009, 12:09 AM~14500340
> *ANY MORE INFO OR QUESTIONS HIT ME UP ON HERE, OR GIVE ME A CALL 209-345-9579
> 
> AND IF YOU WANT TO SEE PICS OF LAST YEARS SHOW, PIC UP THE NEW ISSUE OF IMPALAS MAGAZINE, AND RANFLAS MAGAZINE, CAR SHOW IS FEATURED IN BOTH.
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mgjr420_@Jul 18 2009, 03:37 PM~14512855
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

7/25/2009 - VALLEJO'S 1ST ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

8/1/2009 - ALL CAR CLUB BBQ - SUNNYVALE 

8/1/2009 - MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW - MERCED

8/2/2009 - BROWN PERSUASION & UCE 2nd Annual Toy Drive @ Oak Park in Stockton

8/2/2009 - STREETLOW - CANDLESTICK

8/8/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES BBQ (FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY) - SAN LEANDRO 

8/8/2009 - IMPALAS AND VIEJITOS - RENO

8/16/2009 - 3rd ANNUAL CALI SHOWDOWN - STOCKTON

8/23/2009 -NUESTRO ESTILO SHOW AND SHINE - SUNNYVALE

8/29/2009 - INSPIRATIONS 14TH YEAR ANI. BAR-B-QUE - SAN JOSE

8/30/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - COSTA MESA

8/30/2009 - IMAGINATIONS C.C. 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC - SACRAMENTO - CANCELLED

9/5/2009 - CONVENTION CENTER DUB SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/5/2009 - BLVD NIGHTS - SAN JOSE

9/6/2009 - BLVD NIGHTS - SAN JOSE

9/7/2009 - BLVD NIGHTS - SAN JOSE

9/12/2009 - VIEJITOS 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/13/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - Antioch

9/19/2009 - M.E.Ch.A. DE PACIFIC 5TH ANNUAL - STOCKTON

9/20/2009 - FEARNONE 5TH PICNIC - SACRAMENTO

9/26/2009 - 1ST ANNUAL AMERICAN CANCER SOCIETY SHOW & SHINE - HAYWARD

9/27/2009 - LO*LYSTICS C.C. 3RD ANNUAL SUPERSHOW - WOODLAND

11/21/2009 - TURKEY DRIVE BAY AREA BOSSES & ENCHANTED CREATION - HAYWARD (SAMS)

12/5/2009 - ENCHANTED CREATION ANNUAL TOY DRIVE - HAYWARD (SAMS)

12/12/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES & BLVD KINGS ANNUAL TOY DRIVE - SOUTH SAN FRAN


GOODGUYS 


8/21 - 22/2009 - 23RD WEST COAST NATIONALS - PLEASANTON

11/14 - 15/2009 - 20TH AUTUMN GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

TTT
4
NOR CAL


----------



## bjcarranco (Nov 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jun 23 2009, 04:16 PM~14275824
> *6/27/2009 - IMPALAS 10TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - CHICO
> 
> 6/27/2009 - 3RD ANNUAL LAY-IT-LOW PICNIC - TURLOCK
> ...


good shit. definately gunna hit up the Merced show.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

TTT


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

7/25/2009 - VALLEJO'S 1ST ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO

8/1/2009 - ALL CAR CLUB BBQ - SUNNYVALE 

8/1/2009 - MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW - MERCED

8/2/2009 - BROWN PERSUASION & UCE 2nd Annual Toy Drive @ Oak Park in Stockton

8/2/2009 - STREETLOW - CANDLESTICK

8/8/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES BBQ (FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY) - SAN LEANDRO 

8/8/2009 - IMPALAS AND VIEJITOS - RENO

8/16/2009 - 3rd ANNUAL CALI SHOWDOWN - STOCKTON

8/23/2009 -NUESTRO ESTILO SHOW AND SHINE - SUNNYVALE

8/29/2009 - INSPIRATIONS 14TH YEAR ANI. BAR-B-QUE - SAN JOSE

8/30/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - COSTA MESA

8/30/2009 - IMAGINATIONS C.C. 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC - SACRAMENTO - CANCELLED

9/5/2009 - CONVENTION CENTER DUB SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/5/2009 - BLVD NIGHTS - SAN JOSE

9/6/2009 - BLVD NIGHTS - SAN JOSE

9/7/2009 - BLVD NIGHTS - SAN JOSE

9/12/2009 - VIEJITOS 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/13/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - Antioch

9/19/2009 - M.E.Ch.A. DE PACIFIC 5TH ANNUAL - STOCKTON

9/20/2009 - FEARNONE 5TH PICNIC - SACRAMENTO

9/26/2009 - 1ST ANNUAL AMERICAN CANCER SOCIETY SHOW & SHINE - HAYWARD

9/27/2009 - LO*LYSTICS C.C. 3RD ANNUAL SUPERSHOW - WOODLAND

11/21/2009 - TURKEY DRIVE BAY AREA BOSSES & ENCHANTED CREATION - HAYWARD (SAMS)

12/5/2009 - ENCHANTED CREATION ANNUAL TOY DRIVE - HAYWARD (SAMS)

12/12/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES & BLVD KINGS ANNUAL TOY DRIVE - SOUTH SAN FRAN


GOODGUYS 


8/21 - 22/2009 - 23RD WEST COAST NATIONALS - PLEASANTON

11/14 - 15/2009 - 20TH AUTUMN GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON


----------



## FatAl 63 (Aug 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 21 2009, 04:03 PM~14542101
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FatAl 63 (Aug 7, 2007)

Here is a letter of Thanks from Valley Mountin Regional Center located in Stockon, CA. This letter was given to "us" (all clubs and solo riders) for our support and donations made last year. Seeing how last years toy drive was such a big success and brought many smiles to those less fortunate, we have decided to team up again with this same organization. We would like to hope that this year will be even bigger than last years drive so that we might be able to reach out to more of those less fortunate. Please join us on August 2nd to help make this year antoher success :biggrin: 

Gracias,
BROWN PERSUASION & UCE


----------



## FatAl 63 (Aug 7, 2007)

Where at in Sac is this show? Cant find link
7/25/2009 - VALLEJO'S 1ST ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO


----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FatAl 63_@Jul 22 2009, 01:34 PM~14551728
> *Where at in Sac is this show? Cant find link
> 7/25/2009 - VALLEJO'S 1ST ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SACRAMENTO
> *


 on 11th street and P street in Sac starts at 12


----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## FatAl 63 (Aug 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOV2PRTY_@Jul 22 2009, 01:45 PM~14551849
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## daddy o (Mar 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## geezee916 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 22 2009, 09:46 AM~14548753
> *7/25/2009 - VALLEJO'S 1ST ANNUAL CAR SHOW - 11TH & O ST DOWNTOWN SACRAMENTO
> 
> 8/1/2009 - ALL CAR CLUB BBQ - SUNNYVALE
> ...


T.T.T.


----------



## SKANLESS 46 (Jan 22, 2008)

*K PEEPS GOT THE DATE FOR MY FIRST CARSHOW AND HOPP HERE IN MODESTO,CALIFAS.ITS GOING TO B ON AUGUST 23 AT THE PARK IN MODESTO TUOLUMNE REGIONAL PARK.OVER 100 TROPYS AND MONEY TO GIVE AWAY.HOPE TO SEE PEOPLE FROM AROUND AND OUT THE STATE TO COME DOWN AND SHOW WHAT THEY GOT.ILL POST THE FLYER SOON SO PLEASE KEEP THAT WEEKEND OPEN AND COME HAVE SOME FUN.*


----------



## SKANLESS 46 (Jan 22, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

Nuestro Estilo's Show & Shine BBQ, Sunday, Aug. 23rd 2009
baylands park sunnyvale


----------



## jcrodriguezss (Sep 24, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=489070


----------



## FatAl 63 (Aug 7, 2007)

Here is a letter of Thanks from Valley Mountin Regional Center located in Stockon, CA. This letter was given to "us" (all clubs and solo riders) for our support and donations made last year. Seeing how last years toy drive was such a big success and brought many smiles to those less fortunate, we have decided to team up again with this same organization. We would like to hope that this year will be even bigger than last years drive so that we might be able to reach out to more of those less fortunate. Please join us on August 2nd to help make this year antoher success :biggrin: 

Gracias,
BROWN PERSUASION & UCE


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

8/1/2009 - ALL CAR CLUB BBQ - SUNNYVALE 

8/1/2009 - MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW - MERCED

8/2/2009 - BROWN PERSUASION & UCE 2nd Annual Toy Drive @ Oak Park in Stockton

8/2/2009 - STREETLOW - CANDLESTICK

8/8/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES BBQ (FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY) - SAN LEANDRO 

8/8/2009 - IMPALAS AND VIEJITOS - RENO

8/16/2009 - 3rd ANNUAL CALI SHOWDOWN - STOCKTON

8/23/2009 -NUESTRO ESTILO SHOW AND SHINE - SUNNYVALE

8/29/2009 - INSPIRATIONS 14TH YEAR ANI. BAR-B-QUE - SAN JOSE

8/30/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - COSTA MESA

8/30/2009 - IMAGINATIONS C.C. 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC - SACRAMENTO - CANCELLED

9/5/2009 - CONVENTION CENTER DUB SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/5/2009 - BLVD NIGHTS - SAN JOSE

9/6/2009 - BLVD NIGHTS - SAN JOSE

9/7/2009 - BLVD NIGHTS - SAN JOSE

9/12/2009 - VIEJITOS 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/13/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - Antioch

9/19/2009 - M.E.Ch.A. DE PACIFIC 5TH ANNUAL - STOCKTON

9/20/2009 - FEARNONE 5TH PICNIC - SACRAMENTO

9/26/2009 - 1ST ANNUAL AMERICAN CANCER SOCIETY SHOW & SHINE - HAYWARD

9/27/2009 - LO*LYSTICS C.C. 3RD ANNUAL SUPERSHOW - WOODLAND

11/21/2009 - TURKEY DRIVE BAY AREA BOSSES & ENCHANTED CREATION - HAYWARD (SAMS)

12/5/2009 - ENCHANTED CREATION ANNUAL TOY DRIVE - HAYWARD (SAMS)

12/12/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES & BLVD KINGS ANNUAL TOY DRIVE - SOUTH SAN FRAN


GOODGUYS 


8/21 - 22/2009 - 23RD WEST COAST NATIONALS - PLEASANTON

11/14 - 15/2009 - 20TH AUTUMN GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON


----------



## FatAl 63 (Aug 7, 2007)

BROWN PERSUASION & UCE are getting a jump start once agian on giving to those in need. Seeing how most toy drives and charitable events are only put on around the holidays, we have decided that by giving back to these families when they least expect it would be a better way to show that the community does care about those less fortunate. Pleas join us on August 2nd to help make this another successful year.  :biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

Check this out ,There going to try to have CAR SHOWS back at the Fairgrounds if this one's cool next year they might have another one Bigger?? call Mike McBride for info 408-348-5884


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Jul 30 2009, 10:55 AM~14626595
> *Check this out ,There going to try to  have CAR SHOWS back at the Fairgrounds if this one's cool next year they might have another one Bigger?? call Mike McBride for info 408-348-5884
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

8/1/2009 - ALL CAR CLUB BBQ - SUNNYVALE 

8/1/2009 - MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW - MERCED

8/2/2009 - BROWN PERSUASION & UCE 2nd Annual Toy Drive @ Oak Park in Stockton

8/2/2009 - STREETLOW - CANDLESTICK

8/8/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES BBQ (FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY) - SAN LEANDRO 

8/8/2009 - IMPALAS AND VIEJITOS - RENO

8/16/2009 - 3rd ANNUAL CALI SHOWDOWN - STOCKTON

8/23/2009 -NUESTRO ESTILO SHOW AND SHINE - SUNNYVALE

8/29/2009 - INSPIRATIONS 14TH YEAR ANI. BAR-B-QUE - SAN JOSE

8/30/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - COSTA MESA

8/30/2009 - IMAGINATIONS C.C. 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC - SACRAMENTO - CANCELLED

9/5/2009 - CONVENTION CENTER DUB SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/5/2009 - BLVD NIGHTS - SAN JOSE

9/6/2009 - BLVD NIGHTS - SAN JOSE

9/7/2009 - BLVD NIGHTS - SAN JOSE

9/12/2009 - VIEJITOS 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/13/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - Antioch

9/19/2009 - M.E.Ch.A. DE PACIFIC 5TH ANNUAL - STOCKTON

9/20/2009 - FEARNONE 5TH PICNIC - SACRAMENTO

9/26/2009 - 1ST ANNUAL AMERICAN CANCER SOCIETY SHOW & SHINE - HAYWARD

9/27/2009 - LO*LYSTICS C.C. 3RD ANNUAL SUPERSHOW - WOODLAND

11/21/2009 - TURKEY DRIVE BAY AREA BOSSES & ENCHANTED CREATION - HAYWARD (SAMS)

12/5/2009 - ENCHANTED CREATION ANNUAL TOY DRIVE - HAYWARD (SAMS)

12/12/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES & BLVD KINGS ANNUAL TOY DRIVE - SOUTH SAN FRAN


GOODGUYS 


8/21 - 22/2009 - 23RD WEST COAST NATIONALS - PLEASANTON

11/14 - 15/2009 - 20TH AUTUMN GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON


----------



## _BiG_PaT_ (Sep 4, 2008)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by _BiG_PaT__@Jul 30 2009, 12:06 PM~14627990
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

ADDIN THIS TO THE CALENDAR 


:wave: see you all at the All Club BBQ this Saturday!  Here's the info that I brought up at the last meeting.


Hi guys and gals  hope to see you all there!! Bring the kids and grand kids!! 

SAN JOSE - SAVE EAST SIDE SPORTS SHOW N SHINE... AND FUNDRAISER ON SUNDAY, AUG 30TH '09










Raffles, music, vendors, art on display and for sale - fundraiser for the San Jose's East Side sports programs. Save East Side Sports is a non-profit organization. 

--Free food (until it runs out)
--Families welcomed and requested to be there for a day of fun!
--Dunk tank by Beer Run Bobby
--Jumpers for the kids.
--Patrons free, cars asked to make a $15 donation, but NOT required.
--Face painting for the kids

Cars are asked to come at 10AM and stay until 4-5 ish, so you can make Sylvia's ('39) Show N Shine at Sizzler the same day :angel:

This is for the kids, guys and gals, hope to see you there!!

Any questions, or want to particpate, please PM me or call. There is a restaurant and bar at the Raddison for those of you coming without kids  Also, it's next door to 4th Street Bowl, so it's a great way to make a family day of the event!!

Thanks!!
Jenn


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

8/1/2009 - ALL CAR CLUB BBQ - SUNNYVALE 

8/1/2009 - MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW - MERCED

8/2/2009 - BROWN PERSUASION & UCE 2nd Annual Toy Drive @ Oak Park in Stockton

8/2/2009 - STREETLOW - CANDLESTICK

8/8/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES BBQ (FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY) - SAN LEANDRO 

8/8/2009 - IMPALAS AND VIEJITOS - RENO

8/16/2009 - 3rd ANNUAL CALI SHOWDOWN - STOCKTON

8/23/2009 -NUESTRO ESTILO SHOW AND SHINE - SUNNYVALE

8/29/2009 - INSPIRATIONS 14TH YEAR ANI. BAR-B-QUE - SAN JOSE

*8/30/2009 - SAN JOSE - SAVE EAST SIDE SPORTS SHOW N SHINE & FUNDRAISER*

8/30/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - COSTA MESA

8/30/2009 - IMAGINATIONS C.C. 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC - SACRAMENTO - CANCELLED

9/5/2009 - CONVENTION CENTER DUB SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/5/2009 - BLVD NIGHTS - SAN JOSE

9/6/2009 - BLVD NIGHTS - SAN JOSE

9/7/2009 - BLVD NIGHTS - SAN JOSE

9/12/2009 - VIEJITOS 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/13/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - Antioch

9/19/2009 - M.E.Ch.A. DE PACIFIC 5TH ANNUAL - STOCKTON

9/20/2009 - FEARNONE 5TH PICNIC - SACRAMENTO

9/26/2009 - 1ST ANNUAL AMERICAN CANCER SOCIETY SHOW & SHINE - HAYWARD

9/27/2009 - LO*LYSTICS C.C. 3RD ANNUAL SUPERSHOW - WOODLAND

11/21/2009 - TURKEY DRIVE BAY AREA BOSSES & ENCHANTED CREATION - HAYWARD (SAMS)

12/5/2009 - ENCHANTED CREATION ANNUAL TOY DRIVE - HAYWARD (SAMS)

12/12/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES & BLVD KINGS ANNUAL TOY DRIVE - SOUTH SAN FRAN
GOODGUYS 
8/21 - 22/2009 - 23RD WEST COAST NATIONALS - PLEASANTON

11/14 - 15/2009 - 20TH AUTUMN GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jul 30 2009, 12:46 PM~14628533
> *ADDIN THIS TO THE CALENDAR
> :wave: see you all at the All Club BBQ this Saturday!   Here's the info that I brought up at the last meeting.
> Hi guys and gals   hope to see you all there!!  Bring the kids and grand kids!!
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## FatAl 63 (Aug 7, 2007)

BROWN PERSUASION & UCE are getting a jump start once agian on giving to those in need. Seeing how most toy drives and charitable events are only put on around the holidays, we have decided that by giving back to these families when they least expect it would be a better way to show that the community does care about those less fortunate. Pleas join us on August 2nd to help make this another successful year.  :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

8/8/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES BBQ (FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY) - SAN LEANDRO 

8/8/2009 - IMPALAS AND VIEJITOS - RENO

8/16/2009 - 3rd ANNUAL CALI SHOWDOWN - STOCKTON

8/23/2009 -NUESTRO ESTILO SHOW AND SHINE - SUNNYVALE

8/29/2009 - INSPIRATIONS 14TH YEAR ANI. BAR-B-QUE - SAN JOSE

8/30/2009 - SAN JOSE - SAVE EAST SIDE SPORTS SHOW N SHINE & FUNDRAISER

8/30/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - COSTA MESA

9/5/2009 - CONVENTION CENTER DUB SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/5/2009 - BLVD NIGHTS - SAN JOSE

9/6/2009 - BLVD NIGHTS - SAN JOSE

9/7/2009 - BLVD NIGHTS - SAN JOSE

9/12/2009 - VIEJITOS 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/13/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - Antioch

9/19/2009 - M.E.Ch.A. DE PACIFIC 5TH ANNUAL - STOCKTON

9/20/2009 - FEARNONE 5TH PICNIC - SACRAMENTO

9/26/2009 - 1ST ANNUAL AMERICAN CANCER SOCIETY SHOW & SHINE - HAYWARD

9/27/2009 - LO*LYSTICS C.C. 3RD ANNUAL SUPERSHOW - WOODLAND

11/21/2009 - TURKEY DRIVE BAY AREA BOSSES & ENCHANTED CREATION - HAYWARD (SAMS)

12/5/2009 - ENCHANTED CREATION ANNUAL TOY DRIVE - HAYWARD (SAMS)

12/12/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES & BLVD KINGS ANNUAL TOY DRIVE - SOUTH SAN FRAN


GOODGUYS 


8/21 - 22/2009 - 23RD WEST COAST NATIONALS - PLEASANTON

11/14 - 15/2009 - 20TH AUTUMN GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

*CAR SHOW UPDATE, AS FOLLOWS...*


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)




----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Aug 4 2009, 08:26 PM~14677081
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

One more show...


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

nice flyer dog



> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Aug 5 2009, 09:03 PM~14689045
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> One more show...
> ...


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 3 2009, 12:33 PM~14660056
> *8/8/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES BBQ (FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY) - SAN LEANDRO
> 
> 8/8/2009 - IMPALAS AND VIEJITOS - RENO
> ...













:biggrin:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

TTT 



> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jul 30 2009, 12:46 PM~14628533
> *ADDIN THIS TO THE CALENDAR
> :wave: see you all at the All Club BBQ this Saturday!   Here's the info that I brought up at the last meeting.
> Hi guys and gals   hope to see you all there!!  Bring the kids and grand kids!!
> ...


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

8/8/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES BBQ (FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY) - SAN LEANDRO

8/8/2009 - IMPALAS AND VIEJITOS - RENO

8/16/2009 - 3rd ANNUAL CALI SHOWDOWN - STOCKTON

8/23/2009 -NUESTRO ESTILO SHOW AND SHINE - SUNNYVALE

8/23/2009 -1st Annual Cruisers United Car Show - Modesto Ca. 

8/29/2009 - INSPIRATIONS 14TH YEAR ANI. BAR-B-QUE - SAN JOSE

8/30/2009 - SAN JOSE - SAVE EAST SIDE SPORTS SHOW N SHINE & FUNDRAISER

8/30/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - COSTA MESA

9/5/2009 - CONVENTION CENTER DUB SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/5/2009 - BLVD NIGHTS - SAN JOSE

9/6/2009 - BLVD NIGHTS - SAN JOSE

9/7/2009 - BLVD NIGHTS - SAN JOSE

9/12/2009 - VIEJITOS 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/13/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - Antioch

9/19/2009 - M.E.Ch.A. DE PACIFIC 5TH ANNUAL - STOCKTON

9/20/2009 - FEARNONE 5TH PICNIC - SACRAMENTO

9/26/2009 - 1ST ANNUAL AMERICAN CANCER SOCIETY SHOW & SHINE - HAYWARD

9/27/2009 - LO*LYSTICS C.C. 3RD ANNUAL SUPERSHOW - WOODLAND

11/21/2009 - TURKEY DRIVE BAY AREA BOSSES & ENCHANTED CREATION - HAYWARD (SAMS)

12/5/2009 - ENCHANTED CREATION ANNUAL TOY DRIVE - HAYWARD (SAMS)

12/12/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES & BLVD KINGS ANNUAL TOY DRIVE - SOUTH SAN FRAN
GOODGUYS
8/21 - 22/2009 - 23RD WEST COAST NATIONALS - PLEASANTON

11/14 - 15/2009 - 20TH AUTUMN GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

When is king of the streets in San Jo ?


----------



## BigRed85 (Mar 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Aug 9 2009, 11:30 PM~14722335
> *When is king of the streets in San Jo ?
> *



oh yea wen is dat shyts tight :cheesy: :biggrin: 

anybody :dunno:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

8/15/2009 - LAY M LOW CAR SHOW - EPA

8/16/2009 - 3rd ANNUAL CALI SHOWDOWN - STOCKTON

8/23/2009 -NUESTRO ESTILO SHOW AND SHINE - SUNNYVALE

8/23/2009 -1st Annual Cruisers United Car Show - Modesto Ca. 

8/29/2009 - INSPIRATIONS 14TH YEAR ANI. BAR-B-QUE - SAN JOSE

8/30/2009 - SAN JOSE - SAVE EAST SIDE SPORTS SHOW N SHINE & FUNDRAISER

8/30/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - COSTA MESA

9/5/2009 - CONVENTION CENTER DUB SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/5/2009 - BLVD NIGHTS - SAN JOSE

9/6/2009 - BLVD NIGHTS - SAN JOSE

9/7/2009 - BLVD NIGHTS - SAN JOSE

9/12/2009 - VIEJITOS 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/13/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - Antioch

9/19/2009 - M.E.Ch.A. DE PACIFIC 5TH ANNUAL - STOCKTON

9/20/2009 - FEARNONE 5TH PICNIC - SACRAMENTO

9/26/2009 - 1ST ANNUAL AMERICAN CANCER SOCIETY SHOW & SHINE - HAYWARD

9/27/2009 - LO*LYSTICS C.C. 3RD ANNUAL SUPERSHOW - WOODLAND

11/21/2009 - TURKEY DRIVE BAY AREA BOSSES & ENCHANTED CREATION - HAYWARD (SAMS)

12/5/2009 - ENCHANTED CREATION ANNUAL TOY DRIVE - HAYWARD (SAMS)

12/12/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES & BLVD KINGS ANNUAL TOY DRIVE - SOUTH SAN FRAN



GOODGUYS 


8/21 - 22/2009 - 23RD WEST COAST NATIONALS - PLEASANTON

11/14 - 15/2009 - 20TH AUTUMN GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## convertible62 (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 10 2009, 12:59 PM~14726213
> *8/15/2009 - LAY M LOW CAR SHOW - EPA
> 
> 8/16/2009 - 3rd ANNUAL CALI SHOWDOWN - STOCKTON
> ...


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)




----------



## EASTBAY 925 (May 28, 2009)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

8/15/2009 - LAY M LOW CAR SHOW - EPA

8/16/2009 - 3rd ANNUAL CALI SHOWDOWN - STOCKTON

8/23/2009 -NUESTRO ESTILO SHOW AND SHINE - SUNNYVALE

8/23/2009 -1st Annual Cruisers United Car Show - Modesto Ca. 

8/29/2009 - INSPIRATIONS 14TH YEAR ANI. BAR-B-QUE - SAN JOSE *POSTPONED - POSTPONED *

8/30/2009 - SAN JOSE - SAVE EAST SIDE SPORTS SHOW N SHINE & FUNDRAISER

8/30/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - COSTA MESA

9/5/2009 - CONVENTION CENTER DUB SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/5/2009 - BLVD NIGHTS - SAN JOSE

9/6/2009 - BLVD NIGHTS - SAN JOSE

9/7/2009 - BLVD NIGHTS - SAN JOSE

9/12/2009 - VIEJITOS 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/13/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - Antioch

9/19/2009 - M.E.Ch.A. DE PACIFIC 5TH ANNUAL - STOCKTON

9/20/2009 - FEARNONE 5TH PICNIC - SACRAMENTO

9/26/2009 - 1ST ANNUAL AMERICAN CANCER SOCIETY SHOW & SHINE - HAYWARD

9/27/2009 - LO*LYSTICS C.C. 3RD ANNUAL SUPERSHOW - WOODLAND

11/21/2009 - TURKEY DRIVE BAY AREA BOSSES & ENCHANTED CREATION - HAYWARD (SAMS)

12/5/2009 - ENCHANTED CREATION ANNUAL TOY DRIVE - HAYWARD (SAMS)

12/12/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES & BLVD KINGS ANNUAL TOY DRIVE - SOUTH SAN FRAN


GOODGUYS 



8/21 - 22/2009 - 23RD WEST COAST NATIONALS - PLEASANTON

11/14 - 15/2009 - 20TH AUTUMN GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON
[/COLOR]


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

any shows with hops going down. family lives in san jo good reason to go see them. pm me if any


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Aug 10 2009, 03:27 PM~14727526
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i gotta be there brenton wood perfoming is must :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: T T T


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

8/15/2009 - LAY M LOW CAR SHOW - EPA

8/16/2009 - 3rd ANNUAL CALI SHOWDOWN - STOCKTON

8/23/2009 -NUESTRO ESTILO SHOW AND SHINE - SUNNYVALE

8/23/2009 -1st Annual Cruisers United Car Show - Modesto Ca. 

8/29/2009 - INSPIRATIONS 14TH YEAR ANI. BAR-B-QUE - SAN JOSE *POSTPONED - POSTPONED *

8/30/2009 - SAN JOSE - SAVE EAST SIDE SPORTS SHOW N SHINE & FUNDRAISER

8/30/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - COSTA MESA

9/5/2009 - CONVENTION CENTER DUB SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/5/2009 - BLVD NIGHTS - SAN JOSE

9/6/2009 - BLVD NIGHTS - SAN JOSE

9/7/2009 - BLVD NIGHTS - SAN JOSE

9/12/2009 - VIEJITOS 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/13/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - Antioch

9/19/2009 - M.E.Ch.A. DE PACIFIC 5TH ANNUAL - STOCKTON

9/20/2009 - FEARNONE 5TH PICNIC - SACRAMENTO

9/26/2009 - 1ST ANNUAL AMERICAN CANCER SOCIETY SHOW & SHINE - HAYWARD

9/27/2009 - LO*LYSTICS C.C. 3RD ANNUAL SUPERSHOW - WOODLAND

11/21/2009 - TURKEY DRIVE BAY AREA BOSSES & ENCHANTED CREATION - HAYWARD (SAMS)

12/5/2009 - ENCHANTED CREATION ANNUAL TOY DRIVE - HAYWARD (SAMS)

12/12/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES & BLVD KINGS ANNUAL TOY DRIVE - SOUTH SAN FRAN



GOODGUYS 

8/21 - 22/2009 - 23RD WEST COAST NATIONALS - PLEASANTON

11/14 - 15/2009 - 20TH AUTUMN GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON


----------



## imp63ss (Feb 10, 2004)

Bay Bombs C.C. will be holding their car show in Union City, Ca. on August 29th. Location is 11th street and Decoto Rd. (Bart Parking Lot). :biggrin:


----------



## CadillacKidd (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## EASTBAY 925 (May 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Aug 10 2009, 11:07 PM~14733024
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Viejitos E.B (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 13 2009, 12:38 PM~14758627
> *8/15/2009 - LAY M LOW CAR SHOW - EPA
> 
> 8/16/2009 - 3rd ANNUAL CALI SHOWDOWN - STOCKTON
> ...


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Aug 10 2009, 03:27 PM~14727526
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Should be a bigger show..looken forward to it.. are you guys adding more catagories??? for bikes ??


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

8/23/2009 -NUESTRO ESTILO SHOW AND SHINE - SUNNYVALE

8/23/2009 -1st Annual Cruisers United Car Show - Modesto Ca. 

8/29/2009 - INSPIRATIONS 14TH YEAR ANI. BAR-B-QUE - SAN JOSE *POSTPONED - POSTPONED *

8/30/2009 - SAN JOSE - SAVE EAST SIDE SPORTS SHOW N SHINE & FUNDRAISER

8/30/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - COSTA MESA

9/5/2009 - CONVENTION CENTER DUB SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/5/2009 - BLVD NIGHTS - SAN JOSE

9/6/2009 - BLVD NIGHTS - SAN JOSE

9/7/2009 - BLVD NIGHTS - SAN JOSE

9/12/2009 - VIEJITOS 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/13/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - Antioch

9/19/2009 - M.E.Ch.A. DE PACIFIC 5TH ANNUAL - STOCKTON

9/20/2009 - FEARNONE 5TH PICNIC - SACRAMENTO

9/26/2009 - 1ST ANNUAL AMERICAN CANCER SOCIETY SHOW & SHINE - HAYWARD

9/27/2009 - LO*LYSTICS C.C. 3RD ANNUAL SUPERSHOW - WOODLAND

11/21/2009 - TURKEY DRIVE BAY AREA BOSSES & ENCHANTED CREATION - HAYWARD (SAMS)

12/5/2009 - ENCHANTED CREATION ANNUAL TOY DRIVE - HAYWARD (SAMS)

12/12/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES & BLVD KINGS ANNUAL TOY DRIVE - SOUTH SAN FRAN


GOODGUYS 



8/21 - 22/2009 - 23RD WEST COAST NATIONALS - PLEASANTON

11/14 - 15/2009 - 20TH AUTUMN GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON


----------



## FatAl 63 (Aug 7, 2007)

8/23/2009 -NUESTRO ESTILO SHOW AND SHINE - SUNNYVALE

8/23/2009 -1st Annual Cruisers United Car Show - Modesto Ca. 

8/29/2009 - INSPIRATIONS 14TH YEAR ANI. BAR-B-QUE - SAN JOSE *POSTPONED - POSTPONED *

8/30/2009 - SAN JOSE - SAVE EAST SIDE SPORTS SHOW N SHINE & FUNDRAISER

8/30/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - COSTA MESA

9/5/2009 - CONVENTION CENTER DUB SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/5/2009 - BLVD NIGHTS - SAN JOSE

9/6/2009 - BLVD NIGHTS - SAN JOSE

9/7/2009 - BLVD NIGHTS - SAN JOSE

9/12/2009 - VIEJITOS 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/13/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - Antioch

9/18/09 - MEGA 100 and M.E.Ch.A. DE PACIFIC - DOWNTOWN STOCKTON

9/20/2009 - FEARNONE 5TH PICNIC - SACRAMENTO

9/26/2009 - 1ST ANNUAL AMERICAN CANCER SOCIETY SHOW & SHINE - HAYWARD

9/27/2009 - LO*LYSTICS C.C. 3RD ANNUAL SUPERSHOW - WOODLAND

11/21/2009 - TURKEY DRIVE BAY AREA BOSSES & ENCHANTED CREATION - HAYWARD (SAMS)

12/5/2009 - ENCHANTED CREATION ANNUAL TOY DRIVE - HAYWARD (SAMS)

12/12/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES & BLVD KINGS ANNUAL TOY DRIVE - SOUTH SAN FRAN
GOODGUYS 
8/21 - 22/2009 - 23RD WEST COAST NATIONALS - PLEASANTON

11/14 - 15/2009 - 20TH AUTUMN GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON


----------



## Viejitos E.B (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 18 2009, 09:17 AM~14803531
> *8/23/2009 -NUESTRO ESTILO SHOW AND SHINE - SUNNYVALE
> 
> 8/23/2009 -1st Annual Cruisers United Car Show - Modesto Ca.
> ...


----------



## Capital City Ent. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

Time changed to 7m to 11m


----------



## jcrodriguezss (Sep 24, 2006)

8/29/2009 - INSPIRATIONS 14TH YEAR ANI. BAR-B-QUE - SAN JOSE *POSTPONED - POSTPONED *

8/30/2009 - SAN JOSE - SAVE EAST SIDE SPORTS SHOW N SHINE & FUNDRAISER

8/30/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - COSTA MESA

9/5/2009 - CONVENTION CENTER DUB SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/5/2009 - BLVD NIGHTS - SAN JOSE

9/6/2009 - BLVD NIGHTS - SAN JOSE

9/7/2009 - BLVD NIGHTS - SAN JOSE

9/12/2009 - VIEJITOS 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/13/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - Antioch

9/18/09 - MEGA 100 and M.E.Ch.A. DE PACIFIC - DOWNTOWN STOCKTON

9/20/2009 - FEARNONE 5TH PICNIC - SACRAMENTO

9/26/2009 - 1ST ANNUAL AMERICAN CANCER SOCIETY SHOW & SHINE - HAYWARD

9/27/2009 - LO*LYSTICS C.C. 3RD ANNUAL SUPERSHOW - WOODLAND

11/21/2009 - TURKEY DRIVE BAY AREA BOSSES & ENCHANTED CREATION - HAYWARD (SAMS)

12/5/2009 - ENCHANTED CREATION ANNUAL TOY DRIVE - HAYWARD (SAMS)

12/12/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES & BLVD KINGS ANNUAL TOY DRIVE - SOUTH SAN FRAN
GOODGUYS 
8/21 - 22/2009 - 23RD WEST COAST NATIONALS - PLEASANTON

11/14 - 15/2009 - 20TH AUTUMN GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON
[/quote]


----------



## ls1mastermind (Jul 1, 2007)

not really nor cal but close..


----------



## METALFLY (Aug 18, 2009)

> 8/29/2009 - INSPIRATIONS 14TH YEAR ANI. BAR-B-QUE - SAN JOSE *POSTPONED - POSTPONED *
> 
> 8/30/2009 - SAN JOSE - SAVE EAST SIDE SPORTS SHOW N SHINE & FUNDRAISER
> 
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

9/12/2009 - VIEJITOS 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SAN JOSE

9/13/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - Antioch

9/19/2009 - M.E.Ch.A. DE PACIFIC 5TH ANNUAL - STOCKTON

9/20/2009 - FEARNONE 5TH PICNIC - SACRAMENTO

9/26/2009 - 1ST ANNUAL AMERICAN CANCER SOCIETY SHOW & SHINE - HAYWARD

9/27/2009 - LO*LYSTICS C.C. 3RD ANNUAL SUPERSHOW - WOODLAND

11/21/2009 - TURKEY DRIVE BAY AREA BOSSES & ENCHANTED CREATION - HAYWARD (SAMS)

12/5/2009 - ENCHANTED CREATION ANNUAL TOY DRIVE - HAYWARD (SAMS)

12/12/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES & BLVD KINGS ANNUAL TOY DRIVE - SOUTH SAN FRAN


GOODGUYS 

11/14 - 15/2009 - 20TH AUTUMN GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON
[/quote]


----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)

Sacramento CA


----------



## Capital City Ent. (Apr 28, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/wavesacramento#play...s/1/F4XAHjh39EA
:biggrin:


----------



## xtremedyme (Jul 17, 2008)

Kapital Kreations will see everyone at the young life show this saturday..


----------



## lay m low (Apr 10, 2009)

king of cali car hop oct 18th n sacramento at hi low go on 2 shows n events 4 more info :cheesy:


----------



## FatAl 63 (Aug 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 7 2009, 03:01 PM~15005881
> *9/12/2009 - VIEJITOS 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW - SAN JOSE
> 
> 9/13/2009 - STREETLOW MAGAZINE - Antioch
> ...


MEChA info updated


----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xtremedyme_@Sep 8 2009, 07:29 AM~15012649
> *Kapital Kreations will see everyone at the young life show this saturday..
> *


  :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Capital City Ent. (Apr 28, 2009)

PRE-REGISTRATION DEADLINE IS SEPT. 16TH...STILL HAVE A FEW INDOOR SPOTS AVAILABLE!!


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)




----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROSunshine_@Sep 7 2009, 04:03 PM~15005902
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 RAFFLE GRAND PRIZE!
PAID VACATION TO LAS VEGAS ,
WITH A TWO NIGHT STAY AT THE MGM GRAND ON THE 35 FLOOR AND ROUND TRIP AIR FAIR! 
JUST IN TIME FOR THE SUPER SHOW! :cheesy:


----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)

TTT


----------



## xtremedyme (Jul 17, 2008)

Where were all you at for the young life show......oh well great show small turnout but had a lot of fun....thanks young life


----------



## Capital City Ent. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## jcrodriguezss (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## lay m low (Apr 10, 2009)

king of cali car hop in sacramento oct 18th at HI LOW HYDRAULICS go on 2 shows n events 4 more info :cheesy:


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## Live 2 Ryde (Sep 16, 2009)

Click Below for more info:
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=499316


----------



## Live Image (Sep 17, 2009)

*BOOK "MACK 10" FOR YOUR NEXT CONCERT / CAR SHOW EVENT!*
For Booking Mack 10: (message)
http://www.myspace.com/theofficialmack10


----------



## EASTBAY 925 (May 28, 2009)

LAST CAR SHOW DOWNTOWN PITTSBURG THURS SEPT 24 ON RAILROAD AVE SPEND THE LAST SUMMER NIGHT AND KICK IT LISTEN TO LIVE BAND STARTS AT 6 PM :biggrin:


----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xtremedyme_@Sep 14 2009, 07:24 AM~15074467
> *Where were all you at for the young life show......oh well great show small turnout but had a lot of fun....thanks young life
> *


Thanks! I think the rain had a lot to do with it, but we still had 60 cars registerd and the boys from oakland showed up late around 4 with another 60 cars. Spring date is in the works now! :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## Live 2 Ryde (Sep 16, 2009)

For Vendor Booths & More Information
Please Contact:
[email protected]


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

Log in to (981kissfm.com). and Vote for Capone to win TOP DOG!










:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

http://radiobase1.clearchannel.com/front/I...pe=Date&Cpage=3





> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Sep 22 2009, 02:10 PM~15153862
> *Log in to (981kissfm.com). and Vote for Capone to win TOP DOG!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Sep 22 2009, 01:10 PM~15153862
> *Log in to (981kissfm.com). and Vote for Capone to win TOP DOG!
> 
> 
> ...



I vote it but I want to go to hawaii


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 18 2009, 09:17 AM~14803531
> *8/23/2009 -NUESTRO ESTILO SHOW AND SHINE - SUNNYVALE
> 
> 8/23/2009 -1st Annual Cruisers United Car Show - Modesto Ca.
> ...


----------



## CadillacKidd (Feb 11, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## CadillacKidd (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

10-10-2009 - LUXURIOUS CC CAR WASH - PITTSBURG

11/21/2009 - TURKEY DRIVE BAY AREA BOSSES & ENCHANTED CREATION - HAYWARD (SAMS)

12/5/2009 - ENCHANTED CREATION ANNUAL TOY DRIVE - HAYWARD (SAMS)

12/12/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES & BLVD KINGS ANNUAL TOY DRIVE - HAYWARD


GOODGUYS 



11/14 - 15/2009 - 20TH AUTUMN GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON


----------



## lay m low (Apr 10, 2009)

king of cali car hop n sacramento Oct 18th at Hi Low hydraulics go on 2 shows n events 4 more info :cheesy:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lay m low_@Oct 5 2009, 07:03 PM~15276039
> *king of cali car hop n sacramento Oct 18th at Hi Low hydraulics go on 2 shows n events 4 more info  :cheesy:
> *


You going to be there, road?


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Sj4lyfe (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Oct 5 2009, 07:05 PM~15277336
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

10-10-2009 - LUXURIOUS CC CAR WASH - PITTSBURG

11/21/2009 - TURKEY DRIVE BAY AREA BOSSES & ENCHANTED CREATION - HAYWARD (SAMS)

12/5/2009 - ENCHANTED CREATION ANNUAL TOY DRIVE - HAYWARD (SAMS)

12/12/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES & BLVD KINGS ANNUAL TOY DRIVE - HAYWARD
GOODGUYS 



11/14 - 15/2009 - 20TH AUTUMN GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Oct 5 2009, 08:05 PM~15277336
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 59drop_@Oct 12 2009, 11:31 PM~15338476
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



DUKEYOUUP!,Oct 8 2009, 05:01 PM~15305239]


----------



## xtremedyme (Jul 17, 2008)

First ever Kapital Kreations crisis nursery food drive


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

LIFES FINEST 2ND ANUAL TOY DRIVE NOVEMBER 15TH AT THE LES SCHWAB TIRES IN FREMONT. 36761 FREMONT BLVD FREMONT CA. 94536


----------



## G.M.C PRODUCTIONS (Aug 27, 2009)

SUP NOR-CAL HOPE TO C PEOPLE OUT AT PEPBOYS THIS SATURDAY IN MODESTO CALIFAS JAIME FROM BORN 2 RYDE HIS MOM PAST AWAY AND THERE HAVING A CARWASH STARTS AT 8AM TILL BOUT 3-4PM.HOPE TO C ALL REAL SUPPORTERS HELPING ONE OF OUR RAZA SO LETS UNITE FOR A GOOD FRIEND AND LET  MARIA TERESA CORTEZ R.I.P QUE DIOS LA TENGA EN SU'S MANOS :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: THANKS


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

10-10-2009 - LUXURIOUS CC CAR WASH - PITTSBURG

11/21/2009 - TURKEY DRIVE BAY AREA BOSSES & ENCHANTED CREATION - HAYWARD (SAMS)

12/5/2009 - ENCHANTED CREATION ANNUAL TOY DRIVE - HAYWARD (SAMS)

12/12/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES & BLVD KINGS ANNUAL TOY DRIVE - HAYWARD

12/19/2009 - AZTEC CREATIONS~CHEVITOS~CHICANOS PRIDE TOY DRIVE - SAN JOSE





GOODGUYS 



11/14 - 15/2009 - 20TH AUTUMN GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sharky_510_@Oct 20 2009, 02:28 PM~15414523
> *LIFES FINEST 2ND ANUAL TOY DRIVE NOVEMBER 15TH AT THE LES SCHWAB TIRES IN FREMONT. 36761 FREMONT BLVD FREMONT CA. 94536
> *


 


10-10-2009 - LUXURIOUS CC CAR WASH - PITTSBURG

11/15/2009 - LIFES FINEST 2ND ANNUAL TOY DRIVE.. FREMONT

11/21/2009 - TURKEY DRIVE BAY AREA BOSSES & ENCHANTED CREATION - HAYWARD (SAMS)

12/5/2009 - ENCHANTED CREATION ANNUAL TOY DRIVE - HAYWARD (SAMS)

12/12/2009 - BAY AREA BOSSES & BLVD KINGS ANNUAL TOY DRIVE - HAYWARD

12/19/2009 - AZTEC CREATIONS~CHEVITOS~CHICANOS PRIDE TOY DRIVE - SAN JOSE
GOODGUYS 
11/14 - 15/2009 - 20TH AUTUMN GET-TOGETHER - PLEASANTON


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sharky_510_@Oct 20 2009, 02:28 PM~15414523
> *LIFES FINEST 2ND ANUAL TOY DRIVE NOVEMBER 15TH AT THE LES SCHWAB TIRES IN FREMONT. 36761 FREMONT BLVD FREMONT CA. 94536
> *


----------



## daddy o (Mar 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## 1sick51 (Jun 22, 2004)




----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## CHICALI_70 (Jul 8, 2006)

]


> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 5 2009, 03:20 PM~15274643
> *10-10-2009 - LUXURIOUS CC CAR WASH - PITTSBURG
> 
> 11/21/2009 - TURKEY DRIVE BAY AREA BOSSES & ENCHANTED CREATION - HAYWARD (SAMS)
> ...


----------



## geezee916 (Jan 2, 2007)

NYE 2009 Show Facts

EVENT: V101.1’s 9th Annual New Year’s Jammin’ Eve

PERFORMERS: The S.O.S. Band, One Way featuring Al Hudson, Kurtis Blow & DJ Gino. 

DATE: Thursday December 31, 2009
LOCATION: Radisson Grand Ballroom
DOORS OPEN: 8:15 pm
SHOWTIME: 9:00pm

TICKET PRICE: $67.00 - Ticket includes show, dance, midnight champagne toast, party favors and balloon drop.

SEATING: General Admission. The ballroom will have a dance floor with table and chair seating. First come, first served.

PURCHASE TICKETS: Tickets on sale at The Radisson Hotel Gift Shop (916) 922-2020, Sandra Dee's BBQ & Seafood (916) 448-6375, online at Ticketmaster.com or charge by phone (866) 448-7849. 
No refunds - No exchanges.

DRESS/ATTIRE: Evening wear, Business Casual, Disco style apparel encouraged, no jeans, no T-shirts, no sweats/sports athletic gear.

HOTEL INFORMATION: Room & Dinner Package for 2 starting at $206.00. (includes all taxes and gratuities). 

VENUE INFORMATION: Radisson Hotel is offering; Cityside Café Prime Rib Buffet Dinner 5:00 PM-10:00 PM. No reservations required first come first served basis.

SECURITY: All patrons will be subject to search. No food, bottles, cans, or plastic containers allowed. No video cameras or taping devises allowed. Do not leave valuables unattended. No loitering in or around the parking areas.
MORE INFORMATION: Call the Radisson at 916-922-2020 or visit WWW.WORLDONEPRESENTS.COM
[/quote]


----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)

Hello! I hope you make it to the Evergreen Inn & Pub in San Jose!

Seats are very limited! 

18 & OVER











FOR COMPLETE INFO & to buy tickets online 
go to www.myspace.com/impalasmagazine 

OR JUST GO TO THE EVERGREEN INN! They have tickets for sale there!


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

PLEASE DON'T FORGET ABOUT THIS EVENT WE ARE TRYING TO DO IT BIG FOR THE KIDS. IT'S ON RAIN OR SHINE WE WILL BE THERE TO COLLECT TOYS FOR THE 250 KIDS WE ARE TRYING TO MAKE CHRISTMAS HAPPEN FOR :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## geezee916 (Jan 2, 2007)

> 12/30/2009 I have tix right now. Gen admission $67 + surcharge fee. I got those for $60 cash. VIP table seating reg $87, and i got those for $80.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Dec 31 2009, 12:02 AM~16141967
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Sancho209 (Feb 21, 2010)




----------



## NellyNell (Sep 18, 2007)

*Whats up with the Event List?????*


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NellyNell_@Mar 21 2010, 02:27 PM~16953759
> *Whats up with the Event List?????
> *


lol this is for last yr. theres another one for 2010 

this link right here.. some one just bumped this topic by accident or a newbie lmao..


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=509217


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE OUT THERE ON MAY 22ND AT 221 E GLEN ST IN MODESTO CA 95358 FROM 8 TO 6 PM........COME OUT TO SHOW OUR YOUTH FOOTBALL AND CHEER UR SUPPORT......LETS ALL HAVE FUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

